# What Kind of Heroin/Opiate user are you?



## uumpaloompa

So Im interested to hear what kind of a user you are, what opiates you use, the frequency of your use, age and a few other things.

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
     20, Southwest USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
     First opiate was hydrocodone, and it progressed from there. Now I tend  to just use oxycontin, hydromorphone, and occasionally heroin.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
     I tend to use every other week, sometimes once a week for awhile, but never a real steady habit. I like to keep my tolerance low, and Im weary of getting myself addicted.

4. Why do you use opiates?
     I really enjoy the euphoria/happiness/sedated/content feeling that opiates give me. They are great recreationally and to do alone. Most of the time Im off in my own world nodding to hard to really want to go out and do too much. I also like using opiates when im doing stims, they just seem to bring me back to baseline, and i feel fine. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
     Most of the people I hang around with don't use alot of anything to heavily or alot. Most people I hang with are into weed/alcohol/coke and the occasional psychedelic or mdma experience, which is why I find Im all by myself most of the time when it comes to opiates. I tend to be on my own in that category. Only a few guys I know do opiates, and hardly at all.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
     Oral, Nasal, Smoke Heroin, and  I IV hydromorphone occasionally.

Well those are some of the main questions I wanted to ask, if anyone else has other questions to add, go ahead and tack it on. I just want to get a general consensus of what kind of users we have on this forum. peace


----------



## naturalone

1: 30/m/Southwest USA

2: Started with hydrocodone, have done oxymorphone, oxy (contin and IR), MSContin 30's & 60's, MSIR 15's & 30's...pretty much I stick to hydro and morphine, but i just got a shitload of OC's, so i'm switching it up.

3: I use every day for pain, stopping for a few weeks at a time a few times a year, just so i'm not clouded all of the time. even before i started using for pain, i would seek out opioids and use them whenever i could get my hands on them.

4: pain/recreation/maintenence...love the high, hate the w/d, and they do serve a purpose in my pain mngmt.

5: no drug scene at all. even the people closest to me are in the dark about the drugs that i'm on. there is just too much of a stigma attached in the world i'm in. i'm a dad and a business owner...it's not 'cool' to be an addict in my 'world', although i don't judge myself for it, other people love to give me a 'what for' when i mention the types of drugs that i do. mostly it's because people tend to be ignorant of the facts and in-tune with the media/gov't portrail of these things.

interesting thread.


----------



## Ketamike

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
23, Central Jersey

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I've been using opiates frequently for about 3 years.  Currently, I stick to Oxycodone but the occasional heroin.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Between 1-3 times a week, depending on my cash flow, availability, mood

4. Why do you use opiates?
I use them to party and be more social, when i want to be motivated to exercise, or when I'm depressed and need escape.  Opiates are a panacea for me.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Umm.. College kids with too much time.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Nasal/Oral Oxycontin, IV Roxicodone, IV heroin

I'd like to know if the people who pick opiates as their Drug of Choice, do you have a disdain for stimulants on their own.  I won't use speed or coke unless I have sort of downer to mix it with.


----------



## Thurgood

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20, Chicago suburbs

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I've been using daily for about 2 years now, started off with hydrocodone and quickly moved to oxycontin, then to heroin within the course of about a month.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I was using about $150 worth of smack a day for a while now, but I just got released on a short jail stay and ended up detoxing while I was in there, so I have no habit now.  I'm hoping to stay clean of them for now.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I use them to just feel relaxed and 'normal' on a daily basis at this point.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I guess I've got a few groups of friends, the majority of my friends smoke weed daily and use the occasional coke/mdma/etc. if it's around.  Then I've got my friends who are only concerned with how we will score our dope for the day.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV heroin, don't really even touch hydro/oxy anymore.


----------



## naturalone

6: oral/nasal - would like to learn to IV

i don't do any stimulants anymore. i used to do a bunch of coke, back when i used to drink a lot. i've seen too much wreckage from prolonged use of coke and meth, plus it gives me a really distant feeling that i don't like to have...not the warm fuzzy loving that opioids give.


----------



## stonerocky

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
29- philly area

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
first was percs. then it went to nubain, then buprenex/temgesic. tried K but didnt like it. then went to vics. now, ran out of everything so nothing. hopefully soon be back with hydros or something

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I was using daily. have been daily for pretty much 4 years overally. few breaks in there to clean out for a few weeks though.
4. Why do you use opiates?
i actually started cause i got a bottle of them for free from my guy when i got some bb'ing gear. but then i started to really enjoy them. then it was about the rush. a few years ago i herniated 2 disks and had to take them for pain. i cant even really get out of bed in the morning anymore. my doc used to prescribe them but he is afraid to prescribe them anymore because he doesnt wnat to get in trouble? go figure. the only thing his lecense lets him do, and he dont want to do it. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
 none really. i am alone most of the time. no friends do them. i am in the bodybuilding scene, and not many are into them anymore. makes it a pain in the ass sometimes

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral for the pills. never tried any funky ways of doing them like CWE. IV- when i was using nubain and buprenex. never tried heroin. i am too scared of it to be honest. even in my depserate times like now, i am too afraid to go to the city. i fear that drug more than any


----------



## converge

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20, go to school in New York but I'm from San Francisco and would rather be there

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First was codeine, I've used morphine, heroin, hydrocodone, hydromorphone, oxycodone, meperidine, and diphenoxylate (better than meperidine IMO).

3. How often do you use opiates? 
When I have them, everyday. I try and get only enough for a couple weeks and then stay clean for another week to keep my tolerance down and avoid withdrawal.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Because they feel better than anything else in the world, even sex. I fell in love the first time I used an opiate, but I didn't want to become addicted so I rarely used. But in the past few years as life got worse and worse and I became more and more depressed I decided I didn't care if I became addicted. I usually only take enough during the day to get a buzz, because it makes life worth living, and then at night if I'm alone I take enough to nod out.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I'm a closet junkie, my friends don't know I'm an addict nor do I hang out with other addicts. I don't do a lot of other drugs in NY, mainly because the environment here is only conducive to coke and alcohol. In SF my friends and I smoke a lot of weed and use mushrooms or 2Cs a few times a month. I rarely use heroin because I hate buying crap from dealers and having no idea what it is or how much there is. I want to know exactly how much of a drug I'm getting

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Because the drugs I usually get have apap in them I usually go the oral route. Otherwise I smoke or inject.


----------



## Gaz_hmmmm

*Re: Opiate Users*



			
				uumpaloompa said:
			
		

> *
> 1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
> 18, England UK
> 
> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
> Codeine and opium twice.
> 
> 3. How often do you use opiates?
> Lately been every 2 to 3 weeks, but when I have it's been twice a week.
> 
> 4. Why do you use opiates?
> I really enjoy the euphoria/happiness/sedated/content feeling that opiates give me. They are great recreationally and to do alone.
> I don't mind hanging with my mates whilst on codeine.
> 
> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
> Most of the people I hang around with smokes weed and drink a bit. They also do E every couple of months. I sometimes when I can get it do G, but mostly drink and take codeine occasionally. I can't get the drugs I want sadly!
> 
> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
> Oral , I'd try a different route if it was possible with codeine.*


----------



## AdrenalinX

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
19, Southeast US

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Used hydro to treat migraines when I was younger, it's my main opiate right now. IV Morphine at a hospital when I broke my arm, I've had some fentanyl, one small oxy dose.

3. How often do you use opiates?
I use hydro atleast once a week, any other opiate use is rare.  I would use more but fear of addiction keeps me in check.

4. Why do you use opiates?
The relaxed, warm and fuzzy buzz.  I also love a good opiate and weed combo.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Decent scene but I lack the connections.  Lots of weed, shwag and mids mostly, shrooms during season and sometimes homegrown, almost always can get hydro and some non-opiate pharms from close friends. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral with hydro, with fentanyl I'll place the gel under my tounge(blah blah don't use too much at once, you can kill yourself blah) and I have smoked it, IV morphine once.


----------



## The Opioid Receptor

While this has kinda been done before. I never mind doing it. First off let me say that I'm a PMP so I use almost daily. Tried stopping but the pain was to much..

1. 36, Orlando Area. 

2. You name it and I have tried it. H, fentanyl(my favorite) hydromorphone, oxycodone, hydrocodone, even eat up hand fulls of Darvacet if it comes to it.

3. daily

4. i enjoy the high. used opioids way before I was ever a chronic pain patient, first thing I ever tryed was 2 number ten percocets.. was hooked from then on. I use to do stims, untill I got into opioids. Stims have a bad down side when your coming down. When you use opioids you are technically already down (they stimulate you after years of use) but your body is coming up and you just loose your buzz. Never use speed anymore.

5. I hang with a bunch of wacky Tobacco planters. There into coke, and alocohol. but there younger. I also have an older group that I hang with that seem to be more into the pain pills.. I run a night club in orlando so I get a good mix.

6. I use what ever type of administration the drug will allow.. pure and simple.

7. My question.. I know I'm an addict. how many of you feel that your an addict and if you do how many times would you say you have seriously tried to quit.. I have tried to quit, seriously, about 3 times.


----------



## uumpaloompa

> _I'd like to know if the people who pick opiates as their Drug of Choice, do you have a disdain for stimulants on their own.  I won't use speed or coke unless I have sort of downer to mix it with. [/B]_


_ 

Yeah, Ive swore to never do stimulants without some heroin/oxycodone around. But this weekend I fucked up and did some coke, and i had absolutely no opiates around, and just one xanax (1mg) and it was literally hell. I felt like complete shit coming down. I took the xanax and it took a little of the edge off, but nothing like opiates. They put my mind in the right place and make me feel comfortable, unlike the cold hell i go through comign down off stims. This last experience has made me fully understand why i cant do coke/meth without any sort of opiate._


----------



## trippinspirals

*my use*

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
Midwest


2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
     If you want to get technical, my freshman year at collge I had some severe abdominal pain, went to the ER, got like 10 roxicodone pills and i would pop like one every month before weight lifting.  When i really started to like opiates is when a girl I know who has had lots of surguries sent me a good numbr of vicoden ES, roxicet, and T3 pain killers.  I started chewing 10-25 mg hydrocodone and going to the mall or laying out in the sun.  (this was last summer)  the effects were subtle in a way, but I grew to love them.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
    I snort Heroin 2-3 times per week (3 on a high week) and every couple months i go clean for a bit.  (just comming off 3 weeks clean now)

4. Why do you use opiates?
     For lack of a more in depth description (which I dont want to bother writing), I use opiates because they relax me like no other drug, and I have grown to like them above any other drug.  I'm willing to work hard and put up with a lot of shit during the week for an opiate reward during my freetime.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
    A very odd scene, I spent 2 years at duke.  now on a break beore i go back or transfer to northwestern.  I work 40 hours a week making ok money, and i coach 2 youth wrestling programs in the area.  all of my friends are at college, so i have few friends in the area that i use drugs with.  i have some drinking buddies, but no H buddies.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
     the only opiate i really use regularly is heroin (only snorted)- I have never taken it any other way.  i would use other opiates but H is the only one i have access to.

hmm, i dont feel like being more descriptive of my life in a post, but feel free to message me if you want to chat fellow opiate users


----------



## symptom

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
22, South/Southeast US


2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First used hydrocodone about 6-7 years ago, used seldom up until around 2000; began using hydro/oxy on a "regular" basis (definitely addicted by now) in 2000.  Around late-2002 began using these (hydro/oxy) on a daily basis, and occasionally used 40mg methadone wafers.  In mid-2003 acquired multiple great heroin connections; used heroin (insufflated) for about 3-4 months, then began solely IV'ing... got up to about 2-3 $20 bags daily in late 2003-early 2004, then switched over to methadone, which i use at minimum 2-3 times a week these days... seems i get a fairly mild buzz nowadays usually with 1 40mg wafer, but i  take more when i have the funds. I also use marijuana as a potentiator and find it greatly enhances the methadone buzz; as well as hydroxyzine (vistaril) and other potentiators (cimetidine, ketaconazole,etc.) if they're available, which seems to be most of the time.

all in all so far i've used at least once: fentanyl (duragesic/actiq), hydrocodone, oxycodone, meperidine (demerol/mepergan), propoxyphene, tramadol, pentazocine (yuck!), butorphanol (torbugesic), codeine phosphate, opium (paregoric/deodorized tincture of opium)...


3. How often do you use opiates? 
I use methadone at least 2-3 times a week, usually 40mg, sometimes more when i can afford... not on any supervised methadone program, however. i also use heroin occasionally (IV'd); it takes 2-3 bags at least usually due to the tolerance build-up acquired using the methadone so frequently though.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I find that opiates/opioids make me "sharper" and that i can get things done faster and better, and that i am full of energy. i find it is better than any other feeling or drug i've experienced before, including sex, but i must say that i find opiates cannot "truly" be appreciated until one already has the habit... there is *nothing* like getting a fix when you're dopesick; it's the most relaxing and relieving feeling in the world!

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
i have a group of varied friends who are into different things drug-wise; i have 4 regular friends/acquaintances whom i acquire and use opiates with on a frequent basis. About a year ago around this time though I used to only really chill with this one guy every day as he would *always* have money, and seemed more than willing to almost fully support my habit (heroin at the time) just for my giving him the hookups; now he is in jail, however, for multiple probation violations including a heroin charge amongst other things...

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
regularly i use methadone (always oral); heroin (always IV)


----------



## streetsweeper80

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
 21, North east...the H cap. for those who know.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Have been doing opiates for about 2 years steadily. First tried them when i was 16 after having my wisdom teeth pulled, i got a botle of like vicodin 7.5s and found that eating 4 was a lot more fun that eating 1 of them. duh, haha. My favs are def oxycodone in all forms and the occasional vial of raw(heroin) I also enjoy fentanyl and hydromorphone. I've tried about every kind of opiate based painkiller but still find oxycodone to be the most euphoric. Not really big into needles, but will shoot pharm grade stuff if its around.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
 It's been everyday recently, but b4 that it was 2-3 times a week. When i first started geting into opiates, my hookups sucked and were not steady at all, so i could only get hooked up every so ofen. But now my hookups are better and can get it usuallly all the time. 

4. Why do you use opiates?
Because they produce one of the best and most relaxing highs out of any drug i've tried. They make sex great and i can go forever when im doped up.

 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Def the stoner/burnout crowd. Been a smoker since i was 15 and am still going strong. I have a good amount of friends that tweak, shoot up ect ect, but thats not my thing. That stuff is fun, but the majority of my crew isnt into those things.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Almost always snort oxy, smoke patches, snort heroin. Like i said earlier, not big on the needle.  

On a semi related note, i got a 20$ vial of some raw tonight..and it was the bomb...made me nod pretty good and i only just snorted it.


----------



## ebeneezer_geeza

*Re: Opiate Users*



			
				uumpaloompa said:
			
		

> *So Im interested to hear what kind of a user you are, what opiates you use, the frequency of your use, age and a few other things.
> 
> 1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
> 36, UK
> 
> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
> Methadone, then indian opium, i now use methadone or pharm H.
> 
> 3. How often do you use opiates?
> Everday.
> 
> 4. Why do you use opiates?
> Cuz i am addictd to opiates + lots of other reasons too many to mention.
> 
> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
> No drug scene, except some m8s who are into coke and e.
> 
> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
> Oral, smoke, IV.
> 
> Well those are some of the main questions I wanted to ask, if anyone else has other questions to add, go ahead and tack it on. I just want to get a general consensus of what kind of users we have on this forum. peace *


----------



## PREMIUMUNLEADED

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
27, Northeast USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use? 
Been on hydrocodone from car accident last August. Take them for pain & fun. I have 3 slipped disks so I have a excuse, lol. Never really had acsess to pill them before that, except for maybe the occational pill I "found" and my parents house, lol.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Everyday since pretty much. I take 3-4 pills threw out the day, each day.

4. Why do you use opiates?
If I didn't my back would hurt like a bitch and I would be in a bad mood unable to do shit. PLUS its dam fun, I never get these nods anyone talks about? I get a burst of energy like you wouldn't beleave! I am a shoppaholic on the shit. My favorite things to do on them are to go to the mall, or any stores. Or to clean, I am a cleaning machine on hydro.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
None. I am a board housewife, lol. Except I am not married yet. Got the man thou. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Swallow the dam pill. I start my day off with 7.5 mgs and continue with a 1/2 of a 5/500 pill threwout the day. I have to stop before 10pm thou or I can't fall asleep. Like right now I found out some sad news last night so I kept popping 1/2s and I am still was awake. They are like speed to my body I swear!


----------



## voodoosoup

1. 18/M/WV

2.experienced with oxycodone and hydrocodone, done Heroin a few times about 10 times (IV'd once, insufflated the other times)done methadone a hanful of times, fentanyl a few times

3. I use as often as possible, when cash flow allows and availibility allows

4. Because I love the high

5. High School party scene that consists of alchohol, cocaine, marijuana and the occasional LSD or Mushrooms, only one or two opiate users besides myself in this crowd so Im usually nodding out at a party when everyone is getting belligerantly drunk

6. Swallow hydrocodone, insufflate Oxycontin, eat the gel out of fentanyl patches and insufflate heroin


----------



## Morrison's Lament

*Re: Opiate Users*

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

22, Germany. 


2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

Have used codeine, morphine, dilaudid, heroin and one synthetic opioid I can't remember entirely. I think it may have been Demerol. Now I only use Heroin for fun and codeine for pain.

3. How often do you use opiates? 

Whenever I can. Usually I stay high for a period of 2-3 days at a time, about once or twice a month.

4. Why do you use opiates?

Why the fuck not? Oh, yeah, I forgot the death part. Well... yeah. Whatever.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

There's a "scene" ?? I want in! 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

I've tried: oral, sublingual, insufflation, IV, plugging, smoking and even absorbing through the penis, whatever the fuck that is called in medical terminology. "Schitzophrenia" is my guess.

--- G.


----------



## Shucklak

1.20 (21 in 3 days yayyy)/M/near philly
2.vicoden, percocet - oral,  oxycontin - insufflate/sometimes IV, heroin - always IV
3. Used to be every day, then as often as possible, now i got in some trouble so never
4. because they make me feel so fuckin good
5. ummm the broke ass junkie scene?
6. For a while i was into sniffing oxys, but mostly i was a needle junkie w/heroin.


----------



## ebeneezer_geeza

naturalone said:
			
		

> *6: oral/nasal - would like to learn to IV
> *



god how many ppl wish they hadnt here. Worse mistake possible.


----------



## Shucklak

ebeneezer_geeza said:
			
		

> *god how many ppl wish they hadnt here. Worse mistake possible. *



IMO once you start with the needle you will never go back. In my experience people who start booting it have lots more problems than those who dont.


----------



## Morrison's Lament

ebeneezer_geeza said:
			
		

> *god how many ppl wish they hadnt here. Worse mistake possible. *



Agreed. When I developed a genetic disease that means my hands will shake uncontrollably for the rest of my life all my friends were really happy for me, and I can sort of see why.

--- G.


----------



## staind rose

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
21, southeast

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
i might have done a few hydro's when i was younger, but i pretty much started with heroin and stuck with heroin.  also, methadone and oxy on occasion.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
now, i don't. 3 months cleanish. i've been using in binges for 2.5 years.  my binges usually last about 2-6 months of constant use, then a few months off. 

4. Why do you use opiates?
i have an over-active brain, i don't like emotions, and i'm just happier sedated 24/7.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
hmm, well i've lived a lot of different places but it's the score on the streets shoot up behind closed doors drug scene i guess. not much of a scene, more a lifestyle.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
i snorted heroin when i started, but i've been IVing for about 2 years and would never go back.

i despise speed and coke. the only way i'll do it is IVed with heroin for the come-down. and that's only about once or twice a year. not my thing. 

i'm very jealous of people who can control their use, because i can't.  i used to pretend i could.  when i use, i don't stop.  don't stop until im practically passed out and don't ever come down.


----------



## Shucklak

staind rose said:
			
		

> *5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
> hmm, well i've lived a lot of different places but it's the score on the streets shoot up behind closed doors drug scene i guess. not much of a scene, more a lifestyle.
> 
> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
> i snorted heroin when i started, but i've been IVing for about 2 years and would never go back.
> 
> i despise speed and coke. the only way i'll do it is IVed with heroin for the come-down. and that's only about once or twice a year. not my thing.
> 
> i'm very jealous of people who can control their use, because i can't.  i used to pretend i could.  when i use, i don't stop.  don't stop until im practically passed out and don't ever come down. *



hey me too!


----------



## FareWellToFashion

*hi*

cental new jersey,male

oxycodone,oxycontin,fentanyl 

i cut down dramatically on usage, now ive almost completely stopped.

i love euphoria, and just relaxing 

Mostly opiates and psychedelics

oral


----------



## Ilovecontin

1.  I live in Northwest Arkansas.....not the best place to aquire opioids.

2.  I have tried tramadol, codeine, hydrocodone, oxycodone, hydromorphone, morphine, meperidine, propoxyphene(sucks ass), white powder heroin, and methadone, which I am currently enjoying right now.
I am still waiting for my chance to try fentenyl.
3.  Usually once or twice a week on the weedends.

4.  They make me feel oh, so wonderful, beautiful, euphoric, relaxed ........etc.

5.  I am a college student.  Most of my friends smoke herb, do coke, MDMA, LSD, RC's, and various of pharmacuticals.

6.  Orally and insuflated.  I have no desire to fuck around with needles.


----------



## Kashmoney5000

1. i live in the midwest
2.i have tried hydrocodone(oral),codiene(oral),Morphine(oral),oxycodone(insufflicated),meriperdine(oral),propoxyphene(oral)and hydromorphone(IV)
3.once a month usually of hydromorphone(IV)
4.The warmth and euphoria that nothing compares to
5.the people i hang around are mosly into weed alcohol coke and light pharmies(vicodin,xanax...ext)
6.oral,innsuffilicated,IV


----------



## t3knology

1. I live in the Northeast.

2. I started off with hydrocodone, from a script I got for an injury.. then i started messin with generic oxycodone (endos), and ive tried heroin, codeine, hydromorphone, n probably a few other things.

3. I use opiates usually when i find them.  Which is once a month or so, but for the last month or so it has been a LOT more.

4. I use opiates for the wonderful fucking feeling it gives.  It is second to none.  And also, they are a way to get away, n not care about all the stupid shit that is happening in life.

5. I hang out with a lot of different peoples.  Some dont do anydrugs at all, some stick to mostly booze, some blaze all day n trip once in a while.  But myself n a few friends enjoy all sorts of drugs a lot.

6. Oral (ingested), sublingually, and nasally


----------



## rarelysober

1: 20, Houston Area

2: Started with codiene, move to Hydrocodone, then H, OXY, Dilaudid, etc.

3:I use whenever I have some opiates (daily), except H on a rare occasion (have already quit this on 3 seperate occasions of steady daily IV use)

4: They provide a nice escape from the pressures of daily life.

5:Most of my friends enjoy opiates as much as I do, only a secret few of us IV together though

6:Mainly IV if possible to, or snort if not.  Will injest some things (ie: Vic's)


----------



## error745

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

_33, Raleigh, NC (Transplant from Metro DC) _ 

 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

_Hydro only now. (When I was in my teens I would IV redskin -DC brand of H-  used it to end a coke habit, but never really cared for coke as much anyway) _ 

  3. How often do you use opiates?

_Daily, with 7-10 day breaks every 10-20 days to try to manage tolerance_ 

  4. Why do you use opiates?

_I was prescibed the stuff for chronic pain. Which is legit- but the "everything may not suck after all" feeling is what really keeps me coming back. Or better yet, it's my "feel better" thing. I hardly feel a buzz and don't go for the nod... maybe becuase I'm scared of reliving the problem from my teens. Many would say that I'm playing with fire anyway. All I know is that life without them isn't as enjoyable.  _ 

  5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

_I'm not in any scene anymore. I was in a band, kinda the DC Hardcore Scene once, and despite the whole "straight edge" thing it was full of drugs.  Ian would be pissed, maybe- but he's seen a lot of it too. Anyway, my point is that when I played and all I was able to be more reckless. These days it's not about me.  That  fact moderates me a lot, but in a way it also makes opioids more appealing. _ 

  6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

_I eat 'em. Sometimes I've chewed 'em, really to try to get my money's worth. I can say it's different but I can't say it's better.  _


----------



## toolazy2think

1. 16, southeast USA

2. codiene, hydrocodone, oxycodone, methadone, morphine sulfate.  May try insuflated heroin sometime soon, all the others were taken orally/snorted.

3.  I tend to go in cycles.  I'll be clean for a month then I'll go a month using every couple days, sometimes stints of multiple days in a row.  When i get myself under control i stomach mild withdrawls, as to try to avoid a full on addiction.

4.  its a temporary escape for me.  Life pisses me off, or I get bored with life, I just zone out in a euphoric bliss.

5.  Very diverse.  I am friends with some very straight edge, drugs are bad people, some hardcore junkies, some casual users, a little bit of everything.  I tend to adapt myself depending on who I'm with at the time, If i didnt want you to you wouldnt never know i use drugs, but at the same time I can relate to the hardcore types, it all depends.

6.  Like I said in number one, only orally and nasally.  It depends on the drug.  I want to stay away from needles and have never had any opiates that could be smoked.


----------



## the armed forces

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

15. Atlanta, GA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

Hydrocodone, oxycodone, and morphine. Use all of them when I can get my hands on them.

3. How often do you use opiates?

More of a monthly basis. I don't use on a schedule due to that fact that it's hard to find these godsends.

4. Why do you use opiates?

Honestly, the feeling gives me such overwhelming bliss and comfort.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

No scene really. I experiment with drugs; none of my friends really do anything besides pot and occasionally mushrooms. It's nothing too drastic.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

Oral and insullfated (sp?). Mainly oral.


----------



## inimical

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

19, Wisconsin USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

Hydrocodone, OxyCodone, Heroin - I use OxyCodone about 3-4 times per week... Just started IV  And occasionally heroin if its around.

3. How often do you use opiates?

about 3-4 times per week

4. Why do you use opiates?

Honestly, I don't know why.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

I'm a college kid, in a fraternity,... whatever the mood is that night is what my buddies are doing.  I just stick to opaites, no matter what they use.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

Mainly snorted, sometimes IV.


----------



## hmsalt

1- 22 boston ma

2- mainly oxy-codone(contin ir), but i love duragesic, dilaudid and demerol. hydrocodone doesnt have much of a kick for me unless its tussinex or viconex, morphines always good but my stomach gets soo sick whenever i use it

3-i was an everyday user many times a day, roughly 500-700mg of oxycontin, i had to quit for personal reasons 3 months ago but have been playn with them on the weekends

4- i honestly believe that opiates have a ton of medicinal properties and also im a depressed person but i refuse to get caught up in the whole ssri/tricyllics/mood-stableizers  if you ask me its those drugs that should be outlawed

5- i wasnt in much of a drug scene, i sold tons of weed but thats it. i had a very kind/greedy for money doctor who gave me a bottomless prescription to anything i wanted. he was shut down, thats one of the many reasons i quit.

6- im a snorter or a poper, transdermal or drink if its liquid hydro/oxy


----------



## Agonist

*Re: Opiate Users*



> 1. Whats your age and your geographical location?


21 / Germany



> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?


I´ve good and extensive experiences with opioids, starting with Codeine, then Tramadol, Fentanyl and Remifentanil (for anaesthesia) Morphine, Dihydrocodeine, Tilidine, Piritramide, Hydrocodone, Buprenorphine, Hydromorphon and opium. I usually take Tramadol, Codeine, Dihydrocodeine, Tilidine, Morphine and Buprenorphine in an unspecific order.



> 3. How often do you use opiates?


One time per week or one time per two weeks



> 4. Why do you use opiates?


I like to make new experiences and discover new emotional levels. also, its intresting to experiment with memories on opioids. They´ve IMHO a great potential to help get better access to mind an even help experience situations of your existing memories again (I hope this isn´t too terrible to read - if orthographical mistakes are in it, please correct me)



> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?


Hmm, I´m primary in a scene of a few users who tests and uses opioids and their potentials serious and with a lot of respect and knowlege, also in a scene of users who uses opioids seroius too, but without trying to achieving such high goal(s) (or aims?)



> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?


oral, nasal (rather), sublingual, rectal, i.v.

Greets, Fenta


----------



## kemikals

1. Whats your age and your geographical location? 
    - 20, chicago

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
    -  I don't have much expirience with pharmacutical opiates, besides HC and codeine, heroin was first good opiate expirience. I'd like to taste other opiates but heroin is my true love and I don't feel the need to cheat on her.

3. How often do you use opiates?
    - Roughly 3-5 bags 3-4 times a week.

4. Why do you use opiates?
    - Because I like drugs a lot and heroin is the best drug to do(imo) so I do it. Nothing can beat the warm-bliss-euphoria, i can't think of anything better to do than nod all day.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
    - Most of my people are pot smokers while a couple of us prefer to bang dope.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
    - Pills: orally and Heroin: nasally with an occasional shot here or there. contrary to what most say, I find snorting much more practical than IV. Mainly because I like to redose every hour or so and gradually increace my high as the day goes by. Plus, IVing every hour would leave my veins destroyed, I don't really know how someone could bang dope over 5 times a day.


----------



## geetered

1. 19/m/alabama
2. I mainly use Hydrocodone (orally)or Hydromorphone (iv) and Fentanly (smoked)
3. 1 good fix once or twice a month
4. Too mellow me out when im really stressed and have a lot on my mind and just need a break from the world for a few hours.
5. Meth and Phycadelic sence
most of my friends are just accasional users, no addicts.


----------



## LoRdOfDeSpAiR

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
18, Southeast US

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Used hydrocodien and Morphien When I Really Messed Up My Ankle They Gave It To Me In Liquid Form

3. How often do you use opiates?
I use hydro atleast once a week, any other opiate i cannot get my hands on so i stick to hydro
4. Why do you use opiates?
The relaxed,warm feeling,and carefree.I Like hydro and nutmeg combo. Then couple weeks i like DXM alot and Ketamine

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Decent scene but I got some connections.I Sometimes Shrooms,occansionly DXm,and ketamine,and Nutmeg.
 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral with hydro,Dxm,Ketamine,Morphien.


----------



## vicodelicious

1. Whats your age and your geographical location? 

- 20, Ohio

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

- I've used oxycodone, hydrocodone, morphine, codeine, hydromorphone, propoxyphene, tramadol. I used be very addicted about 6 months ago. I was using 250mg+ of hydrocodone or oxycodone every day at one point... 

3. How often do you use opiates?

- As stated ^ I was using daily at one point, but currently, well, I haven't seen an opiate for over a month... 

4. Why do you use opiates?

- Must I really explain? 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

- Most of the people I know just smoke pot. But I do know quite a few into coke/opiates/benzodiazepaines as well.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

- Oral and nasal. I have never administerd anything IV. Only IM ketamine... I am very interested in trying an IV opiate... Perhaps Dilaudid...


----------



## bc4130

*Re: Opiate Users*



			
				uumpaloompa said:
			
		

> *So Im interested to hear what kind of a user you are, what opiates you use, the frequency of your use, age and a few other things.
> 
> 1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
> 21, Midwest USA
> 
> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
> First was codeine pills when I got my wisdom teeth pulled. Didn't do much for me, but later I bought some vicadins off a guy at work, and they were fun. Now just tea is all I do.
> 
> 3. How often do you use opiates?
> I like to drink my tea a few times a week, 2 or 3 times usually.
> 
> 4. Why do you use opiates?
> I get bored, I don't have much of a life outside of work and classes. So it helps me relax when I do have time away from my busy schedule, or it helps me be more social at school and get through the day on the days I have classes at college.
> 
> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
> No one knows I drink my tea, and everyone that knows me assumes all I do is smoke cigarettes, and occasionally I'll have 1 beer (very rarely). But I don't use any drugs anymore except my tea, cigarettes everyday, and the rare but occasional beer (I used to be in AA in high school, so I feel really bad about even having 1 beer now even though I'm a changed person).
> 
> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
> Oral. I'd never do anything that involved needles or snorting up the nose.
> 
> peace *


----------



## scottahit

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

30, UK Midlands

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

heroin, methadone, bupranorphine, morphine, codeine, pethadeine.

3. How often do you use opiates?

every day for a few years now, at the moment 80mg methadone

4. Why do you use opiates?

to not be really sick, feels nice, stops life being shit when it kicks you one to many times again.  stupidity.

5. Scene

  well my friends are pot heads. i don't touch it. i use opiates they don't? so much for peer pressure

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

methadone - drink, heroin- iv


----------



## adradmin

maybe another question that could be added to this for opiate users.

what is the longest time u have gone without opiates? was that break mandatory, or for your own reasons?

this is a very interesting topic because i know all about how addicting they are. ive heard they have the lowest recovery rate. im also sure there are people who have abstained for months or years at a time and never looked back.


----------



## PapaverPrisoner

naturalone said:
			
		

> *...would like to learn to IV... *






			
				ebeneezer_geeza said:
			
		

> *god how many ppl wish they hadnt here. Worse mistake possible. *



Absolutely. How many times haven't you seen those revolting scenes where a sobbing junkie is trying forever until his/her arms are swollen, bloody etc. Nothing but i.v. will do ever again...And I know of a bloke who had horribly severe headaches, and the doctors refused to give him strong painkillers. He used heroin FOR YEARS, only when he was in pain (which to a certain degree prevents being too hooked physically) and he started to sniff, then to smoke, and finally to shoot s.c. Then one day there was only "brown" heroin to be found in town; it had to be dissolved with lemon, citric acid etc. Because of the pain that caused him when he tried to inject it s.c. he shot it i.v. instead.

His whole marvellous discipline went through the window. He became a junkie almost at once...Lost his job, his wife etc etc. And is still a hardcore junkie since that moment. This sounds like Anslinger or something, but it's true, and I have many times seen how very fast  the folks who start to shoot i.v. become hooked. Including myself.


----------



## adradmin

u think living the life of a junkie would be really great. always being high all day, everyday. maybe it isnt all that its cracked out to be.

ignorance really is bliss 

i for one wish i never discovered oxycontin. im glad i didnt let it get further down the road to heroin or iv use.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

USA, North Carolina

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

hydrocodone,Oxycodone,Heroin,Methadone,Morphine Sulfate,Demoral,Fentanyl Duragesic

3. How often do you use opiates?

Was off and on with hydrocodone and Roxicodone now considering my endless supply of Roxicodone I tend to do it everyday (nausea is a bitch)

4. Why do you use opiates?

Started just to calm down when I spazzed my grandmother would give it to me...now it is just because I absolutly love the euphoria...

5. Scene

Mostly drug dealers...the rest just stick to pot and coke but me and a few others love my supply of Roxicodone...

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

Heroin the first time snorted the next smoked yet to IV wanna learn...Roxicodone depending on the mode snort and swallow


----------



## ebeneezer_geeza

adradmin said:
			
		

> *u think living the life of a junkie would be really great. always being high all day, everyday. maybe it isnt all that its cracked out to be.
> 
> ignorance really is bliss
> 
> i for one wish i never discovered oxycontin. im glad i didnt let it get further down the road to heroin or iv use. *



Just to add to this. 
It just doesnt last that long. Soon you are doing it to stop withdrawals with no positive effects. Then its no fun. In fact its very fucking far from being fun.


----------



## EudoXia

1. 20/M  Northeast US, a lil college town in the mountains
2. Hydrocodone, Oxycodone, Fentanyl, Morphine, Heroin, Methadone, & Dilaudid
3. I use  everyday, 3 to 4 times a day.
4. I use opiates mostly for recreational purposes, but have been Rxed Hydrocodone for past 3 months for an 'accident' I had.
5. There is no drug scene here, everyone just gets really drunk.  No one has any clue I'm on opiates 24/7.
6. My hydros are the 10/500, so I take them orally, usually crushing them with my teeth before I swallow to give more surface area, causing the drug to give a more potent (but shorter lived) feeling.


----------



## OCbinger

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
34 / DC Metro area / USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First opiate was hydrocodone, and it progressed to OC. Now I just use fentanyl

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I use every day

4. Why do you use opiates?
Bad back is why they are prescibed to me but definitely not the only reason I use them.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I know of no one in my circle that uses anything.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Wear for 48 hours and put anew one on and eat the rest that is in the one I took off.


----------



## EtaipoFetish

*Re: Opiate Users*

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location? *

20, Texas

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*

Dilaudid, (hydromorphone)
Meperidine (demoral hcl), 
Morphine Sulfate (oral solution & tablets, MS Contin)
methadone tablets, (never have tried liquid although I always wanted to!)
hydrocodone, (lortab, Zydone)
suboxone, 
buprenorphine, 
Oxycodone Hydrochloride (Oxycontin, roxicet, tylox, percocet)
Fentanyl Citrate & topical, 
codeine (in multiple forms including T 3's etc.)
propoxyphene, (davorcet)
heroin
opium (white rock)

I use methadone regularly I eat any other pharmies I can get ahold of though.

*3. How often do you use opiates?* 

Haven't in a while. Been clean for 13 days!

*4. Why do you use opiates?*

Comfort.

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*

Not a drug scene really. I don't hang out with anyone who is into the shti I do. 

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*

Oral, Nasal.

No more IV!

[EDIT]- Fixed a mistake


----------



## Anthony

I have been using tramadol for two years now, 300-400mg daily. I have developed quite a tolerance now. However, I have been doing well with my dependence lately. I use oral administration obviously. If you have any further questions please feel free to ask me anytime.

Take care now,
Anthony


----------



## swybs

ahahahahahaha, a troll. this is great--I love ultram. Bring it on!!! this is awesome...


----------



## Anthony

swybs,

What the hell? You and your flaming is "unreal"! Tramadol is just as effective as oxycodone for me. Lucky this thread cant be deleted. If it was my thread I would delete it cause flaming is not allowed!

Best of wishes,
Anthony


----------



## EtaipoFetish

hey anthony are you _ePharmacy_?

[EDIT]- he is no longer a bluelighter.


----------



## trip407

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
23, hamburg/germany 

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
codein
dihydrocodein
morphin
oxycodon
fentanyl
(levo-)methadon
heroin

3. How often do you use opiates? 
60mg methadon/d

4. Why do you use opiates?
addiction, lifestyle, fun

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
students, potheads, sometimes goa scene

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
from the doctor oraly , ampules from the street i.v.


----------



## rand420

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
23, central florida

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
oxycodone
hydrocodone
opium
morphine sulfate
codeine
propoxyphene

3. How often do you use opiates?
about 3-4 times a week

4. Why do you use opiates?
helps relieve depression, social phobia, migraines, and relaxes me after a stressful day

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
mostly hang around stoners and psychedelic users....I only know a couple occasional opiate users

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
oral, nasal


----------



## BloodySyringe

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
19, Nevada

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I used to use morphine regularly.  I've tried others.  I used to use heroin regularly up until 6 days ago... I don't know if I'm actually going to quit.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
^^

4. Why do you use opiates?
I feel my best on heroin.  It makes me, "stable" so I don't think about killing myself.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
My own.  I Like to use alone, but I don't always do it alone.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV is the only way that satisfies me, but if I can't because I'm lacking veins, I'll IM.  And if I don't have a syringe, I'll snort it... yuck.


----------



## dhcdavid

*PLEASE READ opiate-knowledgable folks*

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

27 Scotland - Male

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

Dihydrocdeine - repeat prescription for 5 years+ for arthritis.
(typical dose 250mg+ daily)

3. How often do you use opiates? 
 Daily

4. Why do you use opiates?

Pain relief, physically dependent (almost diamorphine withdrawal symptons if I don't use for 48 hours)

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

Dance music and ecstasy.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

Oral

Footnote:

Although I do enjoy being in a constant opiate haze I am suffering: constant shortness of breath and tightness around my chest and heart region 

[the other day I took 6 e's at a festival over 10 hours - only having consumed 120mg of dihydrocdeine in previous 24 hours.... = panic attack: thought I was going to die....could barely breath....SO scared]

HOWEVER.....I am so loathed to talk to my doctor in case she stops my dihydrocdeine prescriptions!!!
I'm sure there'll be a bluelighter out there somewhere who'll can empathise a little with my predicament or at least if anyone has any advice I'd really appreciate it!!

I AM addicted to dihydrocdeine and am asking for help


----------



## Tri-nity

Atleast your not addicted to Oxy or Heroin!


----------



## dhcdavid

Happy days, eh!!


----------



## Lady Chaos

_1. Whats your age and your geographical location?_ 
23 - North Idaho/Eastern Washington

_2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?_ 
My first opiate was heroin which I started using about 5 or 6 years ago.  I got myself a pretty good habit about 4 years ago and I've been using whatever opiate I can get my hands on since then.  Mostly pharmies now instead of tar.

_3. How often do you use opiates?_ 
Every day, but I am trying very hard to quit.  I made it a couple days clean this week.  I have to get clean very soon because my boyfriend is coming home in a month and he is clean now.  If I'm not clean I'm not going to be any help to him or myself.  We don't wanna be junkies forever.

_4. Why do you use opiates?_ 
I started because I have a really bad back and the doctors were not helping.  I still use them for that reason, but also because I need them to fuction.  

_5. What kind of drug scene are you in?_ 
I wouldn't call it a "scene", I just deal with a few other people who are the same situation as I am.

_6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?_ 
IV


----------



## Partykid12

Your first Opiate was Heroin?  Damn.. step right into the big league's huh? hah..


----------



## Lady Chaos

Yep, I did heroin before I'd ever even knew what hydrocodone was.  I puked my guts out the first time I did it - right in my friends backseat.


----------



## lenin

*opiate use*

location etc.w/europe.
have used fairly weak stuff in comparison to some i.e. codeine,dhc,temgesic/buprenorphine,darvon/co-prox,tramadol/ultram,oxy.

use it daily-especially in morning.


----------



## ClosetJunkie

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
32, Chicago IL USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First opiate was heroin that my MOTHER gave me to just "snort a tiny bit of this and your pain will go away."  I since then have used on and off but also have a valid RX for MS Contin 60mgs/tid.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Every single damn day!!

4. Why do you use opiates?
I really enjoy the feeling I get, although I have to do more and more to get that feeling, of course.  I started using for pain.  I was taking MS Contin and still do in the morning.  It helps keep my "sick off."  It also helps with the pain I have, although I get dope sick before I feel the pain.  So instead of taking more of the MS Contin like I'm supposed to, I go out and buy four to eight bags of dope a day!  Why?  Because I'm an addict and it's a habit, which I'm trying so hard to break.  I do enjoy the feeling I get though when I get a good amount in me.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I'm in the closet drug scene!!  Nobody knows!!  If people at work knew, I'd be really, really in big trouble!!  

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral, nasal, but mostly IV use (which at one time I said I would NEVER do... but look at me now!)8)


----------



## Time Trav'lur

1.

50  -- Orygun,  USA

===
2.

1st:

t-3's @ 14-15  (my buddy stole from his Dad) -- don't really remember the effect, just remember seeing the pills & taking them

1st true opiate exp was smoking black opium tar w/ Vietnam Vet buddies of mine when I was 17-18.

1st IV @ 21: a little blue pill called numorphan - this was back in the days B4 pharmacists had to inventory all of their drugs.  (Any extras just got thrown away!) A pharmacist I knew gave me about 200 of these pills, 10-12 20ml bottles of morphine & a bag of syringe, asked if I could sell them & asked for 33%.

----

I have had reg Rx for opiates since I was 24 because of severe injuries from being a competitive free-style skier on the pro tour, and a 'big-wave' surfer. The skiing produced over-use injuries & the surfing over-use & one big, bad neck injury from "going over the falls" on a 20-25 foot wave. If it had been coral instead of sand, me be dead.

Have taken a few years here & there off from pain meds, but steady for about 13 years, now.

Rx: codeine, hydrocodone, oxycondone, morphine, soma

non-rx: heroin

===
3.
oral: daily 150mg MS Contin 2 x's, 30mg MS IR 2-3 x's

just finished a 5-6 week 'tar chippy' that I used to get off of the Soma << addictive bitches they are...

===
4.
pain, pain, pain........ nothing really akes it away completely except the H, the rest just makes it tolerable.

===
5.
no drug scene, I get my opiates for pain, my Adderall for ADD & have Med MJ for pain & relaxation.

===
6.
oral  or IV


----------



## twominds

*Re: Opiate Users*



			
				uumpaloompa said:
			
		

> *So Im interested to hear what kind of a user you are, what opiates you use, the frequency of your use, age and a few other things.
> 
> 
> B]*


* 
1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
     24, Melbourne, Australia.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
     Heroin IV'd was first opiate, Have had 7 years of addiction, methadone daily 18 months, just got off Buprenorphine 2 days ago(was on for 4-5 months) Oxycontin, Codeine, MS Contin also ampules of Morphine tartate/sulfate when available.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
     I've just got off Buprenorphine few days ago so opiates don't work at the moment. Over the last year gone from daily to maybe 3-4 times a week.

4. Why do you use opiates?
    Love the high, no rough edges. But now sadly its just become a way of life. Addiction.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
     I fit in different scenes depending on the people I'm hanging with. The heroin scene (opiates, benzos, primarilly downers) Rave scene (Meth, coke, E, Ketamine) and then close friends (alcohol, meth and ocassional psychedelics)

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
     Always IV. Except oxycontin is sometimes snorted. Obvisiously Codeine taken orally*


----------



## MetalMilitia

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
18,  North east USA.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Short,  Mainly Hydrocodone and Oxycodone

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Usually on the weekends

4. Why do you use opiates?
I don't like to drink and most of my friends do,  so I use opiates instead.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I hang out with my closer  friends,  we mainly blaze and drink and such.


6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I usually just swallow them.


----------



## PGTips

MetalMilitia said:
			
		

> *4. Why do you use opiates?
> I don't like to drink and most of my friends do,  so I use opiates instead.
> *


 Out of interest, how's that working out for you? Do you feel out of place or does anyone complain about you not drinking (assuming they don't know you are on opiates)?


----------



## droyh

1)15,Orlando Florida

2)Hydrocodone (vic), oxycodone, codeine

3)Weekely When avalible

4)I love the  how  i am intrested in everything, how it makes me content and calm, and for  a  usual escape

5)Most of my friends  are into  weed/alchol/

6) oral,nasal


----------



## rachamim18

my age and location:37,southbronx[motthaven],newyorkcity.my experience with opiates and which do i use:i started with codeine when i was 13,first used dope[heroin]at 16.ihave also done dilaudid,vicodin,percocet,darvons,percodan.im currently enrolled in methadone maintainance at 190 milligrams so continued use of other opiates would be self defeating.how often:methadone,190 mgs.daily with once a week pickup.whyretty much self explanatory.what kind of drug scene:well at this point,not much of any-other than methadone i dont use any other substance,im almost a citizen...


----------



## Newark203

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

17, NJ

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

I have done oxycontin and hydrocodone


3. How often do you use opiates? 

Very rarely.  like once every 3 months or so.  Mostly because i cant really get them most of the time.  but even if i could get them all the time i still would only use like once a month.  Because they cost too much and arent really that fun to party with or anything like that.  when i do i just want to lay around and watch tv or go on the comp. 

4. Why do you use opiates?

just for fun

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

Mostly my crew just drinks.  We smoke Weed also if theres no where to drink or nothing going on.  And about half of my freinds do coke but i dont.  

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

I just eat the pill.


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

*Its a Junkie Lifestyle For You and Me*

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
22/M/Phoenix, AZ     

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
First opioid that I have used was oxycodone. Right now I am on methadone to keep from my addiction. Opioids that I have used are diacetylmorphine (heroin, brown/black tar), codeine, morphine, hydrocodone, oxycodone, hydromorphone, oxymorphone, meperidine, fentanyl, propoxyphene, pentazocine, tramadol   

*3. How often do you use opiates?* 
I use 85mg of methadone everyday. Before going to methadone I was using 1-1.5 grams of heroin a week and before that I was using roughly 800mg-1 gram of OxyContin a week. The OxyContin habit had me to the point of full blown criminal for my habit. My heroin habit had me boarderline criminal, and methadone has got my life straight.

*4. Why do you use opiates?*
I can't think of a reason why not to.

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
The epitome of the junkie lifestyle. I went from a junkie flop house where my social life consisted of junkies lying around the floors asleep to a home with my now wife Julie where we still used but had more of a life and an ambition to go foward. My scene became more of a real world, not a drug lifestyle. I still have close friends that shoot dope and I chill with. Both me and my wife are on methadone to kill one of our addiction. We both still lead a downer lifestyle with benzodiazepines.

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*
Intravenously


----------



## bud marley

Have been on methadone for the last 3 months now on suboxone to detox meth.
 Used to go to 8th anhd somerset in Philly(Kennsington) and Camden area of NJ but lately have been doing Wilmington DE or my meth dose or suboxone.I used to go to to kennsington but it's been shut down as far as I know.I went there from 1994-2001 and since haven't been back.


----------



## tastethewaste

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20, North texas(dallas area)

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Oxycodone,hydrocodone,Heroin(tar),tramadol,MScontin

3. How often do you use opiates?
daily(heroin)

4. Why do you use opiates?
because they make me feel normal. before opiates i spent years takeing tons of adderal and doing ice both for recreation and to try and keep myself on track in school, it never really worked. but then i found opiates. first stared useing oxycontin regularyly in my second semester of college. not only was the high great, but i noticed dramatic change in all aspects of my life. my social life got much better because i no longeer had problems with big groups and i didnt feel awkward talking to people i didnt know, so i ended up makeing alot more friends, my life with my family got alot better cause i was now able to sit down and talk with my parents with out being nervous and was able to stand hanging out with them for long periods. and evern in school i was able to foucus better, my attendce started being almost perfect, my grades went up in all my classes cause i actually started doing all of my assignments, and i was no longer depressed,instead i was fiannly able to just be happy to be alive...things are still going good

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
heroin, ecstacy/rave

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV(for opiates)


----------



## haz

is anyone else weirded out by this thread ?  Like all the information it contains in it about blue light users and their habits ?  Maybe im just paranoid, but listing your drug use history on a drug forum just doesnt seem like the smartest thing in the world to do.


----------



## cire113

haz your really paranoid.... lol

do you think anyone gives a **** bout whats on this board?

nope


----------



## MzAnthroP

1. 19. Ellicott City (15 mins west of Baltimore) Maryland

2. Oxycontin a few times. Then heroin. Currently on Suboxone 8mg/day, but I still use heroin.

3. Bupe daily. Heroin regularly.

4. At first because it was fun. Then as an escape. Now for both of those reasons and because I'm dependent. 

5. Most of the people I surround myself with won't touch anything besides weed, alcohol, and occasional cocaine. I do know a few other junkies though.

6. IV heroin, sublingual suboxone.


----------



## twe@k

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
m/28/melbourne,australia

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
heroin,first used when i was 17.got addicted straight away.have been pretty much ever since.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
multiple times  daily.
40 mg methadone daily.

I4. Why do you use opiates?

addicted,self medicating for depression.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
junkie addict scene.bit of the raver ice/eccy scene.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
smoke.


----------



## sickpuppy

Without reading al these other post,i'm 30 years old.I've been an opiate user since i was 21 and got hurt playing baseball in college.I rarely take your standard opiates anymore(Loracets,Vicodin,percocets or O.C.s) I do however take 160 mgs. of methadone a day( I know it sounds crazy but it's true)and I sometime slap on 200 ius or 20 mg of Fentynal patches. I've had some rough times and some close calls.Don't let yourself get were i'm at if you can help it. Just friendly advice.


----------



## HazeEM

1. 16, maryland

2. i've used hydrocodone, oxycodone, codeine, morphine, tramadol and meperidine. right now i have a steady hookup for oxycodone (oc40's) so that's basically all i'm using right now.

3. i do oxy usually around 3-4 times a week. on those days i pickup two oc40's from my guy and usually i'll get one for me and one for a friend.

4. because opiates are superior to all other drugs in every possible way. nothing compares to the euphoria i get from oxy.

5. most of my friends are potheads who trip on shrooms or acid whenever they come around although i've gotten a few of them into oxy since i'm the only one in my group of friends that can get it.

6. i usually snort my oxy but every now and then i'll parachute it just to change it up a little bit.


----------



## OpiatesRus

North Carolina 

Today i have done morphine sulfate, hydrocodone, perc 10(oxycodone), and a methadose 
i have had a great day kind of did a lot of opiates today with a few xanax to mellow me out a lil 

i love the itchy and the euphoric high of Pain Meds so much 
i def. addicted to Pain Meds. and thats just the way it is..

i don't inject none of the drugs but have injected morphine and oxycodone

Eat a Peach for Peace


----------



## lilmadox

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
m/28/Perth  ,Australia

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
heroin used about 1x-2x weekly or less lately, getting less and less interested due to all the idoits I need to deal with to source it

3. How often do you use opiates?
1-2x a week, sometimes less

I4. Why do you use opiates?
depression, good mood, euphoria, sleep, painkiller
5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

none really go score once a week and live my own seperate life

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV


----------



## Downer-Pilot

1) male, 18, South-Germany

2) I've already had Morphine, Opium, Codeine, and soon I'll try Ultram. I want to try
Tilidin and Buprenorphin also, but never had them before.

3) 1-3 times a week, but 3 times is rare.
Most often about 2 times..

4) I can't relax very good when I'm not stoned,
they also help me with my allday life,- they give me somekind of motivation,
so I live better with them.
They help me with my sometimes-depressions.

5) I'm not in any scene. I am the scene for myself  
I've a friend who uses opiates too, but veery infrequent.
So we use opiates most often together in summer..

6) unfrequently: nasal (Morphine), but I don't really like that.
I like oral, and that's my favourite administration.


----------



## uumpaloompa

It's funny I started this thread over a year and a half ago, I'm almost 22, and all I ever do anymore is opiates. Moved all over the place, been through hell in back with rehab/detox, etc. but i'm still with them. this is like a lifetime commitment i've made. no regrets, no turning back....


----------



## hazejunk

1. 23 years old and i life in Holland

2. my first opiate was codeine ,2 years after that i tryed methadone ,not long after that i was using heroin

3. i'm on daily methadone and if i have enouth money i use heroin every day but lately i'm a broke son of a bitch so i use heroin when i have the money(2/3 time's a week.

4. i enjoy the euphoria and i like to not give a shit about anything and of course addiction.

5. non of my friends use heroin or any other opiate.they use coke ,amphetamine ,eeeee and weed 

6. i smoke my heroin.....heroin is made for smoking over here.


----------



## error745

uumpaloompa said:
			
		

> It's funny I started this thread over a year and a half ago, I'm almost 22, and all I ever do anymore is opiates. Moved all over the place, been through hell in back with rehab/detox, etc. but i'm still with them. this is like a lifetime commitment i've made. no regrets, no turning back....



Heh, no shit. When I saw this back on the list, just had to go & see what I said back then. Since then a lot has happened...& I'll be seeing the PM doc in 2 hours. I'd probably take an alternative if there was one that worked.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
i'm 17 years of age. i'm male and i'm from wichita, ks. born and raised. 
the midwest.


2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
 oxycodone, hydrocodone, codiene, fentanyl, heroin(tar), methadone, morphine. i first used codeine or hydrocodone. i dont remember the pills to well it was so long ago. 



3. How often do you use opiates? 
_almost_ daily
i use mainly oxycodone in the form of oc80's or percocets. on a almost daily basis. anywehre from: 40mg-100mg of oxy


4. Why do you use opiates?
well . . .hmm . . . i like them and like tastethewaste said the make me feel normal and happy and warm and safe. and theres more reason why to use then why not to. oh and withdraws arent fun.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
most of my friends that i've had for awhile are tweakers. they'll use some opiates or benzo's every once adn awhile to sleep or feel nice and down'd

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
oral, nasal, i.v.
if i could i'd bang every time but alas not everythign is shootable. fuckin percs.


----------



## Psyko_dk

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20, Denmark, Copenhagen (the capital)

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
The first thing I tried was ketobemidon which is pretty available in DK. 
Then I tried raw opium, codeine, tramadol, oxycodon, morphine and then heroin. Today I'm a sucker for smack.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I don't use at the time but I have thought of "trying it again" - however I do realise what immense problems this may cause.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Of course I also really enjoy the sensation and relaxation of opiates but I also think it has to do with psychological problems, mainly a feeling of depression, necrophobia and concerns about how to fit in.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I don't like to do opiates with other people around, my friends however use a broad variety of different drugs, none of them are addicts though.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral: Morphine, ketobemidon, raw opium, codeiene, tramadol
Nasally: Heroin, oxycodon
Smoked: Heroin (rarely, i prefer insufflation)

And opiates are def. my drug of choice...

-Psyko


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
23 , Belmar , Monmouth County , New Jersey , USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
 My first opiate was codeine I got when i broke my leg when i was 11 even back then after i took one of those T3's my mom kept in her purse i loved it . I would ask for them even after my leg stopped hurting. When I was 18 I got in a bad car wreck and broke my jaw. They put me on liquid hydrocodone and I feel in love. Within a Couple months of that I tried Heroin ive been using pretty much ever since that was 5 years ago. Time sure flys when ure nodding off. Lol.
Ive tried pretty much every opiate the list is just a little to long to get into , I just stated the ones i feel had the most impact on my life.

3. How often do you use opiates?
  I use pretty much everyday or 2 sometimes when i run out of dope ill take suboxone to avoid withdrawls but ill do as much dope as i can pretty much when i can afford it.

4. Why do you use opiates?
  They help me to forget about my problems , not feel lonely , get high as fuck , The same reasons as alot of people i guess.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
  Most of the people that i hang out with either use or have used at some point( at least smoke weed). Sometimes i find i dont get along to well with people who are totally clean.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
  I eat all opiate based pills besides OC's (sometimes i snort them) and Ill shoot heroin unless I dont have a rig then its going up my nose.

HAPPY HIGHS EVERYONE !!!!


----------



## oc4meee

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
18, WA state (but soon to be home in the southeast US again... not enough sunshine for my taste)

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
i used to use them like once a month maybe... .then i started getting prescribed percocet for medical issues/surgeries. hated it at first (got sick), but then really got into it after my second surgery. was prescribed lortab 10/percocet 10/tylox on a regular basis.... stole a lot of my family's pain drugs. used heroin IV for awhile.. now i take roxicodone and ms contin prescribed for chronic pain.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
everyday when i can. i need it for pain, and i am so hopeless at putting myself on any regimen other than MUSTCONSUMENOW heh

4. Why do you use opiates?
they keep the pain away as well as my depression (don't tell me about withdrawal.... ugh), and it just feels so damn good to nod off to sleep every night high on them :]

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
i had a hardcore junkie (to everything, not just opiates) group of friends in high school... we'd all go out basically every night and party ourselves incoherent. now that i've gone off to college, i don't find the same scene... i find i am reclusing to get high with my fiancee and the few friends who are still nearby rather than going out and meeting people. lame, i know.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
any and all. don't IV very much anymore, but not for lack of trying ;]


----------



## Missykins

1. Central NJ, never ask a woman her age

2. Vicodin, morphine, hydromorphone, fentanyl.  

3.  Clean for 2 years

4.  Shooting morphine felt like being in love

5. No drug scene, never was part of it, I was my own drug scene

6.  Vicodin PO, all the others IV


----------



## Natural

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
     18 - 25, Southwest USA (Cali)

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
     I've used: 
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Hydromorphone
Oxymorphone
Codeine
Morphine
Fentanyl
Heroin
Methadone
Tramadol

I normally use: Hydrocodone & Oxycodone regularly (at least one or the other everyday). I also use hydromorphone and fentanyl about 1-5 times a month when it's around.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
     Everyday or every other day if I don't have access.

4. Why do you use opiates?
     Back pain, addiction, also it kills my anxiety (can't take benzos regularly because of memory issues) and provides a euphoria damn near every time that I just can't get enough of. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
     My friends and I usually just chill together at each other's houses. Never really go out and party, if we do it's maybe once a month if that. Most of us use opiates, cannabis, alcohol, and benzos. There is one person in my circle of friends who only uses opiates and rarely drinks. Another person only smokes pot and uses benzos. Some others take MDMA and cocaine once in a while, but I never partake in that.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
     Oxycodone - Snorted. Hydrocodone - Oral. Hydromorphone - Snorted. Fentanyl - Smoked.


----------



## chrisinabox

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
m/20/north texas

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
i've done hydrocodone, oxycontin, suboxone, fentanyl, morphine, but i prefer heroin overall

3. How often do you use opiates? 
used to use heroin everyday but now i'm on suboxone maintenance

4. Why do you use opiates?
to get high, to feel normal when addicted or not, the pleasure and relaxation of it where nothing matters


5. What kind of drug scene are you in? 
potheads, middle-class junkies, various other scenes

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
insufflation and i.v.


----------



## sixpartseven

Merry Christmas, DC.


----------



## nukka

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
22, southeast

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

Was first prescribed hydrocodone 5/500s for wisdom teeth surgery, enjoyed taking one or two and smoking weed. Next moved on to oxys, initially taking 4 or 5 percocets to get a nice high but once I found OCs I really started to enjoy opiates. Then I graduated to heroin which is now my favor. I've done all the others in between - morphine, dilaudid, fentanyl, tramadol.


3. How often do you use opiates? 
I'll go on week, week and a half, 2 week binges every now and then but I try to keep my use to a couple times a week.

4. Why do you use opiates?
They make everything alright.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I try not to associate with opiate users as they're a bad influence on me. Most of my friends aren't heavy into opiates which is good.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I don't IV but I'll do anything else to get the shit into me.


----------



## Khadijah

Thanks B! Actually not a bad thread to have around here. Shit DC is becomin much more opiate infested since I started moddin here lol. Anyways.

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
21. Dirty Jerz.

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
I been doin opiates since i was about 13 or 14. I always wanted to try dope n when I was in jr. high school I would ask my friends to check their medicine cabinets for me and I would raid the cabinet of anyone whose house I was in, ever. So I got alot of percs n vics that way, never found nothin good tho. Then I finally got to do dope when i was 16. So I done heroin oxy, hydro, codeine, methadones, suboxones, morphine, fentanyl , aint got a chance to check out the oxymorph or hydromorph yet but its chill I am more of a dopehead pharms are just the second best u feel me. Lately I jus use dope methadone and oxys. 

*3. How often do you use opiates?*
Depends on how bad i am at the time. Theres been times I went for 3-4 month runs without stoppin, then stop for a week and get back on, etc. Im borderline pretty much. Lately I only use a couple times a week n Im good with that. Im on the fence between rec. use and dependent but its better than I been in the past 6 mos so Im cool wit it.

*4. Why do you use opiates?*
Every reason there is. 

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
I dont really relate to nobody except the peoples who use. I got two friends who dont use the shit. But everyone else I be close to is on dope or pills.

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*
I sniff that shit. (Unless like methadone ur better off eating it.) I use to IV , never got into it too serious thank god becuz the times I was just gettin into it, was when my fam found out what I was doin so I quit dope and IV'ing n all that for a few yrs. I aint against IV'in Im just tryna put it off as long as possible so i dont get back into it again, but I would definately do it if the bag n set was in front of me, its more of a convenience n lack of access (Thumbs down to NJ for their stupid needle laws)


----------



## spiralza

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
-19, Texas.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
-I've had an off-and-on hydrocodone habit for the past year (mostly off now).  I like almost all opioids though; I've tried oxycontin, heroin, opium, morphine, methadone, suboxone and tramadol.  Okay, half of those aren't all that great, but I love me some OC.  Would like to try hydro/oxymorphone sometime.  

3. How often do you use opiates?
-Was using on an almost daily basis for a few months a while back...I've significantly cut back my intake recently.  I've been using maybe once a week?  Not even that much, I don't think.

4. Why do you use opiates?
-Because they make me feel fucking awesome, just like everyone else.  For a long time, though, they were an emotional crutch.  It's refreshing to not have to take them just to feel normal anymore.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
-Basically all of my friends smoke bud and drink, and almost all of us enjoy the occasional ecstacy party or acid trip.  A few of my close pals (including one of my roommates) have shared a love affair with hydrocodone and OC, but I find that I only have one or two people to talk about and do brown with.  For some reason it's sooooo much worse than pharms.  :/

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Pills - I just swallow them (yes, even OC - I actually LIKE the time release), 'cept morphine, you need to chew that shit.  Pills weren't meant to be snorted imo.

Opium - Smoked obviously.

Heroin - Snorted.  I've never IV'ed but I won't rule out the possibility of it ever happening.


----------



## bromance

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
24, Los Angeles, CA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
The first thing I tried was hydrocodone, then oxy, then hydromorphone, then some poppy derivatives.  

3. How often do you use opiates?
Here and there.  I don't have a real connection to any good pharms, so I'm stuck taking tramadols most of the time.  Thankfully tramadol works well for me. 

4. Why do you use opiates?
All the reasons that most people use them.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I'm not really in a drug scene, as most of my friends don't use drugs too much.  Some do, some don't.  I just like drugs. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral, nasal, sub lingual,.


----------



## cola

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
20,Romania,Eastern Europe.

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*

I've started doing opiates almost 1 and a half years ago.I have a history with Tramadol, i have used it daily for almost 6 months.
And heroin i started doing a year ago, and at first ocasionally  but since this winter almost daily.

I have done:
Codeine
Tramadol
Pentazocine
Morphine
Oxycodone
I have abused heroin and tramadol

*3. How often do you use opiates?*

Now almost daily.

*4. Why do you use opiates?*

Beacuse of the comatose dream like sleep, of the sweet nodding, and of course of i lov eheroin sex
Tram i used to use for the stimulant effects.

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*

The smack/dissociative/pharmaceutical drug scene.
But i hang out with any kind of junkies, pill heads, pot lovers, speed freaks, dissociative lovers,psychonauts etc....
I like junkies, ppl who enjoy drugs and don't exaggerate or brag about their drug use, open-minded funny, non judgemental ppl with common scence and will power.
I have freiends whe use very rarely but most of my friends are hardcore users.

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*

Heroin smoked at aluminium foil
Trmadol almost always oral ingestion, except for when  i get my hands on some vials.
Morphine and Pentazocine always iv'd(because i get vials of 1 ml pharmaceutical grade)
Oxycodone always snorted.


----------



## williams1978

29/m/east Tennessee

Ive been using everyday for the last 9 years mostly morphine and oxys,about a year stretch of going up north getting H, got pretty strung out on it somedays was doing up to 10 bags, recently been doing morph and oxys 2 or 3 times a day just whatever funds allow and whatever is available

I use to forget alot of things and because it just makes me feel better and I cant stand myself when Im not high.

pretty much IV only but i will eat a tab or perc or whatever to prevent being sick


----------



## beta1

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
*17, NJ

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
*First opiate was hydrocodone, and it progressed from there. Now I tend to just use OxyCodone. Been using opiates for 3 years now.

*3. How often do you use opiates? 
*Everyday, 2-3 times. Usually about 120-180mgs of Oxy in total.

*4. Why do you use opiates?
*Pain relief and to get high.

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
*Most of the people I hang around with don't use alot of anything to heavily or alot. Most people I hang with are into weed/alcohol and the occasional psychedelic or mdma experience, which is why I find Im all by myself most of the time when it comes to opiates. I tend to be on my own in that category. Only a few guys I know do opiates, and hardly at all. 

My ex-girlfriend was the only heavy Opiate user I have ever been close to but she quit dope for me so I usually either use alone or use around people that are drunk or "high" on weed or something else lighter.

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
*Oral, Nasal

(I left the answers the same on a few of them because my answer was the same or similar to yours)


----------



## rangrz

1. Whats your age and your geographical location
21, canada

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First one was codiene. I now use codiene, hydromorphone, oxycodone, morphine, poppy tea and tramadol...depending on whats avil/what I feel like I've used heroin and opium just to see what they where like

3. How often do you use opiates? 
once or twice a month.

4. Why do you use opiates?
pain control when I hurt my self goofing around, and sometime just for the euphoria, and to melt stress after a really bad day away.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

i'm mostly into stimulants, and tend to thus hang around tweekers, and I go to alot of raves, and do stims to stay up all night and dance.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral and nasal ...I IVed today mostly just for the shits and giggles. tho, but dont plan on doing it again...I hate needles.


----------



## FILTHY44

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
27,Central California

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First opiate was hydrocodone, now its oxy and h once in a blue moon.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Every day....

4. Why do you use opiates?
I like to be as high as possible all the time....

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Mostly just cop from 1 person and keep it to myself...

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
All kinds......


----------



## The Straight Dope

*What kinda heroin user are you?*

I actually kinda wanted to post a poll but I guess they are disabled in this forum. Oh well we can at least still have a discussion on it.


1. I tried it before and didn't really think it was my thing.

2. I am a chipper and do it on and off but never had a problem with addiction/dependence.

3. I used to be addicted but nowadays am able to be a chipper and not have a problem.

4. I used to be addicted and am staying clean.

5. I am currently addicted with no desire to change, I am a proud junkie!

6. I am addicted and don't like where I am and would like to get off of it.

7. Never tried it in my life.

I'm personally trying to stay clean for a while, maybe after 2 weeks or so when my brain endorphin production normalises I may start being a chipper again, but I swear to myself to never be dependent on it again, as it really sucks to withdraw, and it sucks a lot when you can't get high anymore but have to do it to feel normal.


----------



## Binge Artist

^hahahahahha

good luck with chipping


----------



## The Straight Dope

Well I've already been clean for about a week and a half and I've even given up the suboxone....


Suboxone... a very nice asset to have laying around if things start to go bad.

I mean other people have been able to pull it off.

Goddamnit I just want the cravings and depression to go away, but it is diminishing as time goes on.


----------



## Binge Artist

That depression you're talking about (or PAWS, or whatever), IMO, is the reason that chipping AFTER addiction is nearly impossible.  I mean, that lingering "bored" feeling is so shitty that once you start chipping, your brain starts playing tricks on you, and tells you shit like:

"C'mon, do some more.  The boredom of life without heroin is MUCH worse than some withdrawals...surely you'd rather have the occasional "flu" than die of boredom...C'mon, do some more."


----------



## alexxlife

#4 I used to be addicted and used to use up to 15 bags a day IV, put myself in a big financial hole, lost my car- now I'm 6 months clean and sometimes still think about heroine. I'm planning to start using dope some time in a summer time but I hope it's gonna be just chipping,I will not let myself to do what I used to do again.
I save 3000$ every month now and pay all my bills- when I was getting high I didn't pay my bills for months and maxed out all my credit cards and didn't even have money for gas. That's not gonna happen again,I think I love money more then I love dope. period
I think chipping after addiction is possible, I mean I'm happy now everything  is going great,I'm not depressed, not bored,I just want to get high some times( no more then ones per two weeks). when I get my pay check every 2 weeks I'm planning to spend like 100$ and that's it.


----------



## The Straight Dope

Binge Artist said:


> That depression you're talking about (or PAWS, or whatever), IMO, is the reason that chipping AFTER addiction is nearly impossible.  I mean, that lingering "bored" feeling is so shitty that once you start chipping, your brain starts playing tricks on you, and tells you shit like:
> 
> "C'mon, do some more.  The boredom of life without heroin is MUCH worse than some withdrawals...surely you'd rather have the occasional "flu" than die of boredom...C'mon, do some more."



One of the main reasons I got addicted was that I had access to buprenorphine. So in my mind it was like "do as much as you want, you have some subs to bring you down!"


----------



## always1unknown

3. For me I was pretty bad this summer after i graduated college and was no longer a Division 1 athlete (little longer than summer from May till about September). I was able to do it whenever I wanted instead of having to be careful because of drug tests by the NCAA 4-6 times throughout the school year haha.


----------



## xxkcxx

I have never heard this "chipping" term.

I am somewhere between 5 and 6.

I'm using and I like dope a lot, but I sometimes wish I had never been introduced to it or that I didn't like it so much since it has cost me a hell of a lot.  But, in the end, I still love it.


----------



## smackem

6       .........


----------



## Mr Blonde

> I actually kinda wanted to post a poll but I guess they are disabled in this forum. Oh well we can at least still have a discussion on it.



You can't make polls only staff can.


----------



## Shlumpeet

I've tried it four times, I would do more if I could get a hold of it.


----------



## themindlessone

A good and strong number 4.


----------



## ScorpioSunshine

#4, was a very high functioning and damned lucky addict, but has considered becoming a #3 (so far, clean!)


----------



## The Straight Dope

Mr Blonde said:


> You can't make polls only staff can.



Well then could you be as nice enough to turn my post into a proper poll?


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

4. Was addicted for about a little less than a year, am clean for little bit more than a year now. And still think about using every single day.


----------



## jtbrick

5 - Been addicted for over 10 yrs (although never crossed the line to IV.....I snort only) If it were legal and thus cheaper I would do it forever. However with the cost and legal/societal risks, it makes it harder to mantain a "normal" life with a heroin addiction.

Only way I have lasted this long and still managed to keep a good job and not live/look like a sterotypical junkie is with help of methadone. It allows me to not have to use every day which helps keep me out of even riskier situations/behavior.


----------



## monkeewater

I like to smoke heroin(black tar) sort of with a home made water bong the way persians smoke opium..... No tinfoil


----------



## Tchort

I have yet to be 'detoxed' since first becoming addicted and dependant on Heroin. Went from IV Heroin, to sublingual/IV Buprenorphine, back to IV Heroin, now to oral Methadone. 

I don't foresee a time in the near or distant future where I am no longer dependant on opioids. I don't want to be without daily opioids- if I wanted to detox, and never use again, I know that I could. But I know that my quality of life will drastically diminish, and I'll overcompensate with other drugs to fill the void.


----------



## BadHabbit

4. I used to be addicted and am staying clean


----------



## Paingasm

#1 and #2...  It's kind of a fall back if I can't get oxy or dilaudid and am having mad BT pain.  It's usually a lot easier to come by in my area than pharms.

Not really my thing tho.


----------



## TheDankaholic

#3, i used to be a hopleless addict and nowadays I can manage to be a chipper and have no problem.  Mainly because in between im actually a chronic pain patient and get Morphine and OxyCodone scripts.  If I didn't have that to feed my addiction in the down time i'd probably be in big toruble.  If it helps I STARTED IVing heroin because I needed pain help and hadn't gotten it yet.


----------



## drug_mentor

I don't fit any category, I smoked it once years ago and enjoyed it. Don't feel I got the best experience I could of due to bad smoking technique and/or shitty dope. If I could score like half grams or grams off a reputable dealer I would probably "chip" around my current drug tests, that way I know I can't get addicted lol. Currently can only score on the street and have decided that it isn't worth the time or money, I will wait until the proper chance arises before I start hitting sweet lady h.
I actually don't really have access to any opiates other than OTC codeine (which is essentially worthless, especially when you can't smoke weed), I would love some morphine or oxy (tried both of them aswell, bit more experience than heroin but not by much) or some shit I haven't tried like dilaudid or fentanyl. Unfortunately in my country (Australia) or atleast my contacts its basically heroin or OTC codeine where opiates are concerned.


----------



## ranunky

I don't really fall into any of the categories. Chipper implies some regularity, but I have no pattern. I have used it 3 times in the last two years. I score it on the street so in theory I could get it any time but have no desire to do so.


----------



## pkt

I loved from the first time and id steal my old grandmothers pension to buy dope...

thats the type of heroin user i *used* to be.


----------



## phr

Since my last serious bout with addiction/dependence, I've used several times. Each time something seems to be lacking. I'm not saying I didn't enjoy it, or that it didn't make me feel as good as it ever has, but something was just missing. It all feels rather "manufactured" and fake, and the fact that I know the feelings will soon be a fleeting memory, takes away the compulsive necessity to get/stay high at whatever cost.

I'm not saying I'm immune to being addicted again, far from it, but it seems like I've moved on and learned a bit from my mistakes.


----------



## Mr Blonde

The Straight Dope said:
			
		

> Well then could you be as nice enough to turn my post into a proper poll?



I'm going to send this over to DC, maybe if you're nice enough one of the mods their will poll it but there may already be a thread like this over there.

OD===>DC


----------



## MCMG

Chipping and Heroin don't go in the same sentence in my opinion, but I will vote if there is going to be a poll.


----------



## McFly

Number 4.

If i were offered some right now i would have avery hard time saying no. Its been 6 weeks sincve my last use of H or Oxy and am coping ok but i still think about it, festering inside my mind.


----------



## phatass

I'm a chipper, only done H 5 times... morphine on the pther hand is another story.. i like morphine cause u know its pure... but using morphine mixed with loprazolam and promethazine i fucked up all the veins in my arms, which kindof made me realise i had to stop...


----------



## papa

number 4. I quit doing heroin 30 years ago


----------



## saveyour

7. Never tried it in my life.


----------



## The Straight Dope

phrozen said:


> Since my last serious bout with addiction/dependence, I've used several times. Each time something seems to be lacking. I'm not saying I didn't enjoy it, or that it didn't make me feel as good as it ever has, but something was just missing. It all feels rather "manufactured" and fake, and the fact that I know the feelings will soon be a fleeting memory, takes away the compulsive necessity to get/stay high at whatever cost.
> 
> I'm not saying I'm immune to being addicted again, far from it, but it seems like I've moved on and learned a bit from my mistakes.



I think I know exactly what you're talking about, I think H is in some ways a lot like cigarettes, it's just not as good if you're not addicted to it, even if the effect is stronger.


----------



## ratgirl69

i've been addicted to H several times.  the longest was almost 8 years.    when i first started using one of my junkie friends told me that it gets much better after you are addicted.  well, i found that to be true - LOL  but i think a lot of the reason is because when you are addicted you get sick and then when you fix you are instantly well and if you are lucky even high and that makes you feel so much better that it seems better than when you were not addicted.

i no longer use - but i do small amounts of poppy pods.  now i am sort of addicted to the pods - if you can call 1 teaspoon a day - an addiction.  if i do 3 - 5 teaspoons i get high.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

saveyour said:


> 7. Never tried it in my life.



Likewise.  I don't want to use it because I've seen what it can do to people.


----------



## the_ketaman

I use heroin very rarely, I wouldnt even call myself a user, iv IV'd the stuff twice an am planning to again in the next few weeks before I go on sub. Im mostly an oxy user/abuser.


----------



## LivingOnValium

2. I'm a tweaker (IV only) who occasionally shoots heroin.


----------



## weside

*Don't fool yourself*



alexxlife said:


> #4 I used to be addicted and used to use up to 15 bags a day IV, put myself in a big financial hole, lost my car- now I'm 6 months clean and sometimes still think about heroine. I'm planning to start using dope some time in a summer time but I hope it's gonna be just chipping,I will not let myself to do what I used to do again.
> I save 3000$ every month now and pay all my bills- when I was getting high I didn't pay my bills for months and maxed out all my credit cards and didn't even have money for gas. That's not gonna happen again,I think I love money more then I love dope. period
> I think chipping after addiction is possible, I mean I'm happy now everything  is going great,I'm not depressed, not bored,I just want to get high some times( no more then ones per two weeks). when I get my pay check every 2 weeks I'm planning to spend like 100$ and that's it.



From my experience of 15 years of abuse of any opaites, you can't do it every two weeks, it everyday or it's nothing at all, you may be fine the first time you try it again, but the next time after that you will w/d's. I an almst gaurentee to you it will be worse then before, don't try to fool yourself, addiction to H has been on and off half my life and i would try to do the same as your talking about, it just  don't work that way my freind.


----------



## Sentimental

I've done it once, and I'm un/lucky that I haven't been able to do it since.


----------



## chrisinabox

i used to be addicted but am clean now thanks to suboxone. i do believe i COULD use once and not go back but if i used more than that one time, i would probably go back.


----------



## Aeon Psyche

I am addicted and don't like where I am and would like to get off of it. I'll quit completely when I have run out.


----------



## will66

hmmm quit completely when you run out. I hope you do and stick to ti. When I ran out I started doing what I like to call "stinkin thinkin" on how to get more money, drugs make you do some dumb things


----------



## The Straight Dope

After a dabble of mine recently turned into a 5 day binge, I am pretty sure that you really can't do it once in a while, it really is all or nothing, unlike cocaine... which sucks.

Even if someone is only able to dabble again and only keep it at that, I still think that might only be possible after a couple months of not doing it, and only after one can truly believe that they don't need it in their life. Being addicted can definitely make you do dumb things.

I'm looking back and it definetely sucks where I am. I'm not going to school and moved back in with my parents. If I'm gonna do it again I definitely need to get my shit straight and moved back in a new apartment with a job and/or going to school. I might perhaps do it on a quiet evening when I am feeling accomplished, but definitely only after my priorities are in order.


----------



## The Straight Dope

Here's a great article I've found that is completely relevant to this thread:

http://www.reason.com/news/show/28809.html


Basically to use heroin without running into trouble there's a couple rules to obey:

1. Make sure priorities are straight and you are functioning well financially, socially, emotionally, etc.

2. Make sure your tolerance doesn't get to the point where the drug becomes ridiculously expensive.

3. Always have a bottle of buprenorphine handy so you can detox yourself if you find yourself slipping into a habit.

4. Under no conditions is it to be used to get away from emotional sort of problems and dysfunctions, self-medicating quickly leads to addiction. 


If I ever do it again, it's gonna have to at least be about 3 months or so from now, I need to work on rebuilding my life. Once I move back out and have a job or school and other such things to do I might start using it occasionally again. I need to have my mother be at ease again and things should work out nicely.


----------



## DubCity23

I'm on sub treatment .. but for these next 3 weeks i have 24  hours each day of nothing to do until i get a job so i'm going to use .. i still want to use kinda. I just gotta force myself to put that sub under my tongue after a day or two of using or else it won't happen.

It's like you think you can make it a chippy but then after waking up the next day after doing it your calling your dealer again before you get outta bed.


----------



## muntedmunter

7

Never have, probably never will?

But, oh so tempting to try and smoke it...


----------



## InTherapy82

4. I used to be addicted and am staying clean. 5  months clean. Don't plan on ever taking it again and understand that even one more time can cause a relapse. Have no desire to take it again. After quitting I went back 1 time and it wasn't that good at all, reminded me of all the bad things that dope caused.


----------



## Blkstarrouge

Was addicted for months. Got clean. Now im a chipper.


----------



## PureLife

Addicted four years. Quit. Sometimes ill chip on occasion.


----------



## servitude

I used to be addicted and I don't like the high anymore.  But I guess I am still addicted because every 2-3 months I'll just get a crazy urge and get one bag, do it and remember I don't like it then not do it again.  I think I'm no longer addicted to dope but I still am to the act of shooting up, and need to do it every few months to scratch the itch.


----------



## dutchie3k

good ole #4.

Something to keep in mind:  If you were once an addict, no matter how far gone, it's likely you'll never be free from some of the changes that have occured in your brain and to your personality.  I can absolutely say that this is the case for me


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

#3 I would like to think of myself as a chipper these days. I still use but only every few weeks and Im trying to keep it that way. I got back into pretty heavily in the fall but have managed to stay away from starting a daily habit back up.


----------



## adventurer

2. I am a chipper and do it on and off but never had a problem with addiction/dependence.

It never comes around my area. Last time was July 2008...  Also, I have a controlling boyfriend, and if he ever caught me, he'd leave me.


----------



## NNJprincess

Somewhere in between a 5 and a 6


----------



## JerseyJunkie

I love heroin almost more than anything else ever, but I kind of wish I had never tried it. So whatever number that falls under.


----------



## Georgie25

I do it every once in awhile. More of a binge and stop for a couple months then binge for a week r two etc. Ive never shot it though, only snorted.

When im high im usually sitting or laying down smoking cigs with a happy grin on my face. I dont like moving around too much


----------



## The Straight Dope

Georgie25 said:


> I do it every once in awhile. More of a binge and stop for a couple months then binge for a week r two etc. Ive never shot it though, only snorted.
> 
> When im high im usually sitting or laying down smoking cigs with a happy grin on my face. I dont like moving around too much



That's how I was before I started shooting.

Be careful not to drop the cig!


----------



## don85

6, been railing(snorting) dope for a good year and a half now with a 5 day inhouse rehab as the only break in that year and a half. Suprisingly, I have been able to continue living my life by finishing college with honors although my GPA dropped from a 3.85 to a 3.51 when I finished few months ago. The habit has now grown so much that my attempt to quit last week with bupes didnt last more than 4 hours.. lol. I'm looking into methadone for help and hope to do so in the near future


----------



## zzITCHY420zz

i got a really crappy routine.. 

i wake up 'round noon, and spend the whole day till evening (8:00PM) to fix. i get high maybe twice a day. also i end up using a bit during the afternoon (really really small amounts) when i have a ton of free time, and fiending just gets that much worse.  i used to wait later than 8, but  it's retarded bein high  at 2AM, for me at least.  i would get high all day, but i get strung out and hardly enjoy myself and its just harder period to get by. my evening hit that i love so much wouldn't be the same for sure, burnin out early . i wish i didn't have to spedn the whole day fiendin and wishin i could take a nap or have a time machine so it can b 8PM and get high..also if i got high earlier than the time i set , it really fucks with my head, and i don't even get to enjoy myself.


----------



## Georgie25

The Straight Dope said:


> That's how I was before I started shooting.
> 
> Be careful not to drop the cig!



I probally would be shooting it by now if i hadn't have lost all my H connects.

And i drop my cigs alll the time, haha...


----------



## pkt

what kind of heroin user was i?

I was the guy on the corner who used way more than he sold, i was the guy who stole off his old poor grandmother, stole handbags and robbed people at gunpoint.

I was the kind of heroin user that didnt give a fuck and did alot of stupid shit to get high.


----------



## wakeborder556

19 m arkansas

Me and my friends will get some viks and percs when we get a chance.


----------



## amblerg

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
     18+, northeast usa

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
     First opiate was hydrocodone, and it progressed from there. always checkin medicine cabinets and such. used every rx opiate. now i do dope for the most part. addicted to opies for almost a year now. chipped for years before that.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
     daily suboxone. roughly 3 sessions of dope weekly on top of subs. subs are a bitch with that blockade effect

4. Why do you use opiates?
     "I really enjoy the euphoria/happiness/sedated/content feeling that opiates give me. They are great recreationally and to do alone. Most of the time Im off in my own world nodding to hard to really want to go out and do too much. I also like using opiates when im doing stims, they just seem to bring me back to baseline, and i feel fine. " same here

Opiates feel great

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
     "Most of the people I hang around with don't use alot of anything to heavily or alot. Most people I hang with are into weed/alcohol/coke and the occasional psychedelic or mdma experience" same here
although I have a few buddies who do dope with me
quite a few people know I did dope due to a few fucking assholes who need to put others down to feel better

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
     mainly IV. I shoot my dope and any other strong opiate I can find. used to snort but it was a waste.


----------



## psynirvana01

1. Nebraska

2. I've used codeine, morphine, oxycodone, hydrocodone, tramadol, propoxyphene, and fentanyl. My favorite is oxycodone.

3. I rarely use opiates although these past two months i've been using about 3 times a week because this dumbass steals oxycontin from his dad who has brain cancer and gives them to me for free...although he is going to quit giving them to me next week so then i probably wont use opiates for a while as they are hard to come by where i live.

4. I like the fuzzy feeling i get when i take it, i like the itches, i like the relaxation, i like the feeling of contentedness.

5. I'm not in a "drug scene"

6. I use oral, althoough insufflate on rare occasions.


----------



## jav504

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
21, L.A.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First experience with any drug was hydrocodone. Dad was an anesthesiologist, had drugs in the home. He was one of the first to do clinical trials of the duragesic patch (do synthetics count?), and i was able to obtain a few before they were on the market. other than that, Oxycontin, oxycodone, hydromorphone, demerol, methadone two or three times. tried H a few times but never IV.
3. How often do you use opiates? 
a few times a month. I keep it usually to the norcos, and oxy's when available. never had WD syptoms.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I love the feeling of being glued to the couch after a stressful day, being asleep but awake at the same time. The separation from the body and the entire outside world.  
5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Mostly the alcohol/weed/ occasional coke crowd. "The normal ones" 
6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
oral, nasal, and in the case of fentanyl, transdermal


----------



## jersey_jeeper

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
     24/m/ Northwest NJ

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
    I've tried just about all of em, prefer to use percocet, vicodin, oxy, opana, and the occasional heroine

3. How often do you use opiates? 
     whenever I can get them

4. Why do you use opiates?
     the absolutely great feeling of euphoria, the fact that I'm not in pain (from old dirtbike injuries that still bother me), and they actually give me energy to go out and do things

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
     not really in a scene.  few people i worked with were into the same stuff, so we would all trade back and forth when someone got somethin.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
     Oral, Nasal


----------



## PharmTech09

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
    23, South Texas

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
    Started with Percocet; have used: heroin, morphine, Dilaudid, codeine, hydrocodone, oxycodone, Opana, Demerol, Darvocet, methadone, butorphanol, tramadol; now it's mostly oxymorph, or oxycodone, occasionally 6 or 7 Norcos

*3. How often do you use opiates? *
    Whenever I got $$$.  Usually 1 or twice a month until I get health ins.

*4. Why do you use opiates?*
    Chronic pain, but it's amazing too

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
    None, I only talk to drug users when I need some opes and don't have health ins.

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*
    Orally for ones with APAP, usually intranasally or IV for other forms


----------



## Roujaxian

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
17, Pennsylvania

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
First hydrocodone, then morphine, diluadid and oxycodone.  I want to try some diacteylmorphine )) but im weary of the slippery slope..

*3. How often do you use opiates? *
On average probably a few times a month, whenever I do opiates ill buy a bunch and then go on a binge, then wait till I come across another script or whatever

*4. Why do you use opiates?*
Tough question but mainly I love the confidence it gives me.  Im not really a shy or anti-social person to begin with but i can be pretty introspective and often over-anaylze things.  On opiates everything I say or do is cool and I love myself :D.  Also love the itches and euphoria obviously but the confidence gain is probably my favorite.  Which leads to me using opiates mainly in social settings such as in school or on the weekends chillin with friends.

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
My friends and I are simply a bunch of potheads, lol.  Smoke everyday but a few of my friends and I have gained an interest in opiates.  We take psychedelics or mdma (well, ecstasy pills, we hope its mdma ) every once in a while.

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*
Oral and Nasal


----------



## peacebone

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20, Southern USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First was hydrocodone prescribed for pain, I still use hydro now, but also use codeine, tramadol, morphine, methadone, and opium when it's in season and I can get it.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
A few times a week, I try to keep my tolerance low. I also frequently use Kratom to deal with opiate cravings.

4. Why do you use opiates?
They unleash a lot of creativity, and as an artist, I find a lot of use in that. They are also really good with coming down from stims, but that's really only once a week at most. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I hang out with a bunch of hippies that are in to all kinds of things, I'm the only one who really uses opiates regularly. My friends smoke a lot of weed, do psychedellics, MDMA, and some of them are into adderall. Most of them will try anything if you give it to them though.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral, Nasal (not for opiates), smoke opium


----------



## crucibelle

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
29/F/Dela-where?

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Hydro and Oxy.   Like many people, I've had IV Morphine in the hospital after sugery... Demerol, as well.

3. How often do you use opiates?
I usually go on week-long binges, but only a couple of weeks out of a month (every other week).

4. Why do you use opiates?
I have clinical depression and social anxiety - opiates are the only thing that help.  Opiates make me feel 'normal' more than anything.  I feel as though my true personality comes out when I'm using, and I like the ability to be social, rather than a wallflower when I'm around other people.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I'm not in a 'drug scene'.  I don't know anyone else around here that likes opiates.  Not opposed to meeting like-minded people, but I'm in Hellware, unfortunately.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral, only.  I'm not afraid of needles, but I can't imagine injecting my own self with anything.  I don't think I'd be able to do it.  Snorting just has no appeal to me, at all.


----------



## twominds

*my own edification*



twominds said:


> 1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
> 24, Melbourne, Australia.
> 
> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
> Heroin IV'd was first opiate, Have had 7 years of addiction, methadone daily 18 months, just got off Buprenorphine 2 days ago(was on for 4-5 months) Oxycontin, Codeine, MS Contin also ampules of Morphine tartate/sulfate when available.
> 
> 3. How often do you use opiates?
> I've just got off Buprenorphine few days ago so opiates don't work at the moment. Over the last year gone from daily to maybe 3-4 times a week.
> 
> 4. Why do you use opiates?
> Love the high, no rough edges. But now sadly its just become a way of life. Addiction.
> 
> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
> I fit in different scenes depending on the people I'm hanging with. The heroin scene (opiates, benzos, primarilly downers) Rave scene (Meth, coke, E, Ketamine) and then close friends (alcohol, meth and ocassional psychedelics)
> 
> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
> Always IV. Except oxycontin is sometimes snorted. Obvisiously Codeine taken orally



....for my own edification. The above was posted in early 2004 so 5 years later update.

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
I've aged strangely enough to 29 . Big 30 in 4mths.

2.What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
My experience with opiates are still frequent . As one takes a breath in the morning I'm dosing with an opiate of one or more kind. 
Currently on methadone.......again. I relieve the world of 80 oxycontin a month but most of all I used nearly half g of heroin a day. (does nothing mind you except slide me down below poverty line.
12 years addicted.

3.How often do you use opiates?
As mentioned above , daily.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Why? The million dollar question. Why indeed! Boredom , addiction, apathy . But most of all I no longer use opiates they use me .

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
It says I was into the rave scene 5 years ago but now I'm retired from it , still see alot of live music (bands , gigs)
I'm pretty much in the 'get up take methadone , go to work , end work , shoot smack , go home scene'

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Still  IV is the only way to go , duh!! Working on a requeim for a dream style arm!



 So that was pointless and benefited nobody. So why did I post .............


----------



## zanlandgirl

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
21, tyler,Tx 

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
My fist one to use was vicoden in the ninth grade and at first i didnt like it then it began to grow  on me then i moved to percocet, oxycontin, morphine, hydromorphom,feynteal and most commonly diladas and occationally heroine

3. How often do you use opiates? 
depending on my money and mood between 1-5 times a week which i have slowed down alot

4. Why do you use opiates?
usualy as a form of escape and they to me are also an afrodiziac ( i know thats spelled very wrong but you know what i mean  )

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
um the addict scene?

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
usually i bang it or if it cant be used internieniously orals or i'll bc powder it


----------



## Sin City Bags

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
28, New Jersey

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First opiate was 5/325 Percocet APAP, then I got into the 10mg percs and vicodin. After that I started messing with Oxycontin 80mg tablets. Now it's heroin and opana. Although I rarely get opana.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I need to use once every twelve hours to avoid opiate withdrawal

4. Why do you use opiates?
Haha, the million dollar question. Well, they help with my anxiety. Opiates make me feel confident and comfortable. They numb the pain of my stressful life. I work full time and go to law school full time. However, they are starting to do more harm then good and I am currently taking suboxone with plans to slowly taper off of it. In theory I will be clean in a few weeks. I've tried it before though.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
When you get hooked on opiates you have a few friends that are hooked. All you do is ask each other for money and get each other shit. Anytime I've been clean I don't talk to them.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral and nasal


----------



## Candy_Raver

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
18, Central CA, Bay Area. 

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First hydrocodone, codiene, then progress to morphine, oxycontin, hydromorphone, then heroin.

3. How often do you use opiates?
I use once a week to once every two weeks or more. 

4. Why do you use opiates?
The feeling of warmth, euphoria, contendness it gives me. Just nodding off anf not caring about the world. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I'm in the rave scene, I'm usually around alot of club drugs such as MDMA, ketamine, nitrous, speed, psychedelics etc... 
I have another group of friends who are junkies and are IV heroin users, but mostly I tend to stick to the rave scene. 
Whenever I need a grab some black tar I hit up my junkie friends. 


6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral, Snorted, Smoked, IV. 


-PLUR


----------



## Sentimental

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
15 - Michigan, USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Been using them for about 2 years now.  I use just about whatever opiate is available, right now that's Hydrocodone.

3. How often do you use opiates?
It varies, but lately, it's been about 3 times a week.

4. Why do you use opiates?
They feel so damn good and relaxing.  They're great...Better than great...

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Almost all of my friends smoke weed, but only a few of them do opiates.  I'm in high school.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral or nasal, depending on what it is.  I'm not messing with the needle.


----------



## Georgie25

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20, East Coast USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

I did oxy a couple times before I got heavy into heroin. Now I mainly stick to heroin but if I cant get that I'll get an oc80.

3. How often do you use opiates?

Now, everday, all day. Make a trip to the hood every 3-5 days and cop a bun, generally do 2-3 bags a day, depending on quality of course. I don't work. Only thing I do is go to school in the morning and the rest of the day is spent in opiate bliss.

4. Why do you use opiates?

I love not being sober, helps anxeity/depression a lot more than legal medications. Love being fucked up and feeling good, man.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

All of my friends are drug users. I got a bunch of them into heroin as well. Whenever I go out with anyone drugs are involved.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

Mainly snorting, sometimes IV.


----------



## chrisinabox

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

21 years old, Dallas, Texas USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

first got into opioids after trying hydrocodone and loving the way it made me feel, then i started researching opioids and what other drugs are opioids and eventually tried percocet, morphine, hydromorphone, tramadol, OC, poppy pods, then after searching forever, i finally found a black tar heroin connect. before i found this connect, i only came across opioids like hydrocodone every once in a while so i never got dependent on them but with this new heroin connection, he always had it and it was fairly cheap so i was able to do it pretty much all the time. so i got hooked snorting it and eventually tried injecting it and was addicted to that for a long time. for the past 10 months tho, i have been on suboxone only and haven't relapsed once.

3. How often do you use opiates?

buprenorphine i use daily

4. Why do you use opiates?

the warmth, the euphoria, the contentness, anxiety relief, depression relief, etc...

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

it varies, i used to only hang out with junkies when i was doing heroin daily but now i have different groups who do different stuff, like psychedelic/dissociative friends, benzo/opiate friends, cannabis friends, cocaine/meth friends, etc...


6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

Oral, Snorted, Smoked, IV.


----------



## G_stats

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
19, pacific northwest

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Started at 14 with mom giving me vic 10's.(juvenile rheumatoid arthritis) from there to selling oc 40's for her with 3 scripts. done all sorts of opiates in all ways never IV'd pills. Black tar H IV on the daily basis on and off for last year. China white Fetanyl iv'd smoked snorted for4 months till overdose. trying to stay away, maybe chip on occasion with tar. 

3. How often do you use opiates? 
As of now its in and out of hardcore tar binges till my arms are fucked. than stop for a week or so. but because of life problems trying to use once a week or every other week.

4. Why do you use opiates?
love the high. 
have been addicted since age 14-15.


5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Hardcore ravers. that do alot of pressed and pure MDMA. most drugs other than that are bathroom material like cocaine. meth is def not around any of us. just stoners who will drink.
And we will eat alot of Acid if its around. so opiates is a no-no theres only like three of us in my crew, which is fairly large that do opiates but we all get shit about it when we are using.
so for the longest time it was me just doing tar by myself since kicking the whole desintigrating oc scene i was in and finding this one. hiding the whole tar thing from everyone worked for a bit, but its time to get over that and grow up.
but after doing H for long enough i did find friends who where in the whole junkie scene too, so i always hit them up when i score.
But its club kids all the way

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
i will only use stronger opiates, but only in the way that it is best used i.e. methadone orally, oxycontin smoked and occasionally snorted. tar IV


----------



## cbecker525

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

23 years old, pittsburgh pa

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

my experience with opiates is pretty extensive. the first time i ever tried em, like 5 years ago, it was with oc's. loved the feeling to death and have tried to get that repeatedly since. i have taken pretty much all of it. oc's, viks, percs, roxy, loratabs, morphine, fentanyl, heroin... i pretty much just use H now, its cheaper, does a better job, and the feeling is so relaxing, yet at the same time makes me wanna do things. its fun fo sho. i bags just about every weekend and use for like 3 days at a time so i dont get dependent.

3. How often do you use opiates?

well whenever im home i use pretty frequantly. buy like a bundle once a week or so (10 bags for the uneducated). 

4. Why do you use opiates?

its so relaxing, makes me be in a better mood. makes me far more content or tolerant of things that would bother me normally. im just really happy, and all "warm". 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

i wouldnt say im much involved in a scene. but the ppl i chill with, a lot just smoke pot all the time, or buy viks, small time shit. the girl i get my bags from is an addict so all i do is call her if i want anything, and she pretty much will pick stuff up every day...

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
i only sniff, snort, the bags i do. i have never even done them any other way. i mean they say u can get almost twice as high from the same amount from shooting, but hell i cant do that. i cant bring myself to stickin a needle in my arm or hand or whatever. and they say it hits quicker to shoot too, but again, i think 2-3 minutes from snortin is damn fast anyway, 20 seconds i guess is the comparison, but i'll still pass on shootin haha.


----------



## jackie jones

I'll do anything as long as its strong and sterile.


----------



## a100unitSHOT

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
Oklahoma City, central Oklahoma

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Started out with heroin, intranasally.  Best Friend O.D.ed, and lost the connect.  Started snorting oxy for a few years, then learned how to I.V. them.  Found another heroin connect (tar) and have been using it daily for 1 1/2 years now.  Trying to quit after arrests, got on suboxone, but still manage to find a way to get dope every day.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Daily

4. Why do you use opiates?
Boredom.  There is NOTHING to do here.  Anxiety also.  Aw, fuck.  Those are all excuses.  I'm an addict and I love the feeling, but hate the addiction.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Not really in one now.  Used to be a college town/party scene, but I don't really see many other users.  Kinda in it alone.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I.V.


----------



## TwistedReality

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
19, NC

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
My first one was hydrocodone, and I've used..oh man..hydrocodone, oxycodone, hydromorphone, oxymorphone, heroin, methadone, suboxone, Tramadol (I count it as I get an opiate-type buzz from it), morphine, Fentanyl.

3. How often do you use opiates?
As much as possible while somehow avoiding physical dependence, for the most part. Lately it hasn't been much since I've been broke..Every other week probably.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I love everything about the high. I especially love that opiate warmth that I just can't get from any other drug. I get so sociable and enjoy everything I'm doing, even if it's just browsing BL or drinking a Hornsby's with my boyfriend.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I chill with a lot..lot..lot..of junkies.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral/intranasal/IV, but I prefer IV.


----------



## zzITCHY420zz

i got locked up for a night this weekend for possession of dope.. fortunately i have stuck to my regimen of waiting till nighttime to use (so i use less altogether and dont get as sick) so aside from having gotten locked up before i could even use that day (friday) , i didn't have serious withdrawals in there. good thing, being sick as fuck in there would not have been fun , not that it was any fun anyways


----------



## AphexAcid93

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
22, right outside of Seattle, Washington

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First was hydrocodone and codeine, and it progressed. My everyday "fix" of choice is Morphine and Dilaudid. I use Heroin or Methadone if my guy is all dried for the day. 

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Everyday.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I've always been a very edgy/jumpy/off track sort of person, then I got heavily in Amphetamines at 16 and was in that circle for a little over 3 years and needed to slow down and stop doing speed before I lost all of my mind, so I started doing Opiates more and more. Now opiates are really all I do as far as "constently" goes. But, I don't regret putting down Amphetamines and picking up Opiates, atleast with Opiates I don't feel like I've lost my fucking mind + paranoid 24-7. Not saying I like being a slave to Opie's, but as opposed to being my former amphetamine-drenched self? yes I prefer this lifestyle.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I hang out in "the art crowd" and all that stuff...I lost all my "Drug buddies" about 2 years ago, I like doing my opiates alone(aswell as every other drug I do aswell) it get's old hanging out with druggies.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I.V. 
- nasal & oral only if no syringe isn't avaible for some reason.


----------



## oops88missed

18, northeast USA

started on pills (absolute first was hydros), then progressed and to oxys, now just heroin (addict)

everyday// more than 5 times when i'm at worst (right now on subys tho)

gets me through the day. something to keep my mind on.  it blinds me from problems not only through the euphoria effects/feelings--but through just think about and having something on my mind instead of my issues. (what i'm trying to say is that i can look forward to something--always)

I'm by myself. im in college now. in high school (year ago) i had my best friend who was into same drugs as me.. but we wer separated after highschool.

FUCKIN' IV BAYYBEE


----------



## PNW

*my sad situation*

30, PNW USA

solid history of pharmies, mostly OCs and vics "9 screws and a plate in my ankle get me heavily lubed for 3 years" , and the occasional H chip just for fun.  

NEVER ANYMORE =(, since moving to my new town, the scene has continued to elude me. =(

helps me work, and keep my stress level to a minimus by reminding me to stop and smell the roses from time to time. 

If only I could find the Bham or Seattle scene, I would be a much happier feller.  I've heard/ read tons about the "blade" in Seattle, and have yet to find it.  The hunt continues......

IV 4 sho


----------



## paranoid android

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
27, atlantic canada

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
The first one i tried was codeine and ive tried most of the common ones except methadone, hydrocodone and heroin. Now i mostly use morphine, hydromorphone and to a lesser extent oxycodone.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Everyday.

4. Why do you use opiates?
For severe chronic pain. I also love the high as well but pain management is the number 1 thing. They also help keep me sane.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Currently none at the moment really.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral for everything but hydromorphone which i snort.


----------



## zzITCHY420zz

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20 , west coast USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
first dentist pain meds, then just slowly went up to H, i use H. 

3. How often do you use opiates?
Everyday.

4. Why do you use opiates?
im a dope fiend

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
no scene to speak of

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
i smoke my stuff


----------



## stonedandrolling89

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
I am a 20 year old white male, and I live in Southern California. Until a couple of months after age 19, I resided in Northern Alabama, where most of my opiate/opioid use took place.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I tried two 5mg hydrocodone at age 14, which were sold to me from some really skanky girl at school. I absolutely loved it, and became addicted by 15. I started using OxyContin at 15, and things went down from there. I used any opiate/opioid I could get my hands on, and ALWAYS had something, preferably Oxy or morphine. I've used hydrocodone, oxycodone, morphine, hydromorphone, buprenorphine, heroin, methadone, demerol, codeine, tramadol, and propoxyphene. My favorites are oxycodone, morphine, and hydrocodone. I finally quit Oxy last May, and have can count the number of times I've used percocets since then on one hand, as well(from a coworker who was generous a couple of times). I was diagnosed with a torn rotator cuff and loose cartilage in my right shoulder around three months ago, and was prescribed tramadol. Then at my most previous doctor appointment at the beginning of the week, I was finally bumped up to hydrocodone, and got a bit too excited and have already gone through almost the entire prescription, and won't get another for 9 more days and a few hours. It looks like I'm learning the hard way that managing and controlling my pain is much more important than getting high these days, and besides, daily opiate use doesn't have that special feeling it had for the years I was addicted. I believe I'm growing up a bit, and I'm proud that I've come to this realization. 

3. How often do you use opiates?
Over the past few months, almost on a daily basis(mostly for legitimate pain relief). I'm taking a few days off after this evening, and then will be regulating myself to once every 2-3 days for recreational purposes, and only taking the prescribed amount for pain relief for the rest of the days.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Pain relief(which is legitimate now, but wasn't for most of my time addicted to them, though). Euphoria. Sedation. Warmth. Not-giving-a-fuck-ness. Relaxation. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Not really into a scene these days, just enjoy the drugs. I was big into the ecstasy scene for years and years(still love it, and still roll), along with other phenethylamines and tryptamines. Also big into the opi scene back in the southeast, almost everyone my age and up is either addicted to opiates or can at least get them for you.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
oral for hydrocodone, oxycodone w/ apap, codeine, and tramadol(along with other weak opiates, and/or opi's combined with APAP). nasal for Oxy's and morph's. tried IV a few times, but was way too scared of needles to do it again. rectal works well, too.


----------



## pr0zaccc

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
18, Midwest

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I started with hydro. I've tried most common ones. Oxymorphone is the one i use most. It's much cheaper for me dose for dose than anything else. Right now, I am taking a break. No matter how much I take, I just feel sick.


3. How often do you use opiates?
Usually, I go two weeks of mostly every day then a few weeks off. I stop once I get more sick from the drug than its worth. 


4. Why do you use opiates?
They make me enjoy shitty movies and work.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Everyone I know smokes. Me and my close friends use psychedelics monthly and maybe some MDMA. Most of my close friends use whatever they can get. I have one other friend that uses opiates semi-regularly.


6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral, Nasal(mostly), IV/IM(every once in awhile with some demerol, They come prepackaged with the needle :D )


----------



## Khadijah

> 1. Whats your age and your geographical location?


22, dirty jerz.



> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?


Ive used oxy, hydrocodone (complete useless shit to a heavy-tolerance dope user like me) codeine, tramadol (shouldnt even count, lol) morphine, hydromorphone, oxymorphone, fentanyl, methadone, suboxone (once again i dont think this should count) and of course heroin, Is there any other I can think of, I aint sure but thats the main ones. I only use heroin now, There really aint no point for me to use anything else but d. (edited, added opium, forgot that was even a opiate, it seems so mild and natural, IDK i just dont think of it as one even tho it totally is)



> 3. How often do you use opiates?


I used to use everyday, at least 3 times a day, sometimes 5, 6, 7, 10 times a day I would shoot up just depending on if i had alot of dope and money or if i had to conserve. 
Now, I use on a tight schedule. im on probation and see my PO once a week, so i use from thursday after leaving probation, until sunday, and then stay clean mon, tues, weds, and half of thurs. i dont get piss test every visit,  but I stay clean for those days out of the week just to be careful. Ihad some heavy charges and cant afford VOP



> 4. Why do you use opiates?


Thats for me to know



> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?


The dopehead one? IDK i dont chill with too much junkies, they shady and just bring you down, and also everytime i got in trouble for dope has always been becuz of being with other junkies who dont do their shit right so i get brought down with them, so I try n stick to myself. 

Also, I am a hood girl. They dont like that ish in the streets. to use heroin is looked down on, we see that shit as being "whiteboy  shit" , Its like, sell it dont shoot it. Alot of the ppl I know would see me totally different if they know I shoot dope. They know I aint one of them suburb whitegirls who only comes to the hood to copp, They see me chillin on the block and bein with my girls/boys and it would bring me alot of disrespect to be seen with junkie-ass fools and shit like that. I always tell my self I aint like thembut we all feens, Im just a feen who got the added bonus of bein in the hood that the dope comes from and bein around d-boys and girls as my friends and people, it can be hard........



> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?


IV all day. Only way worth a shit.


----------



## Clinthumpdz

nashville, tn

Use is everyday cuz i get sick if not..
I would use h if i could find it here it was readily available in Tx when i lived there..but all the others I have had the pleasure of finding here in TN..but right now my choice id morphine kadians and I do 100mgs at a time IV..

Dilaudid, (hydromorphone)
Meperidine (demoral hcl), 
Morphine Sulfate (oral solution & tablets, MS Contin)
methadone tablets, (never have tried liquid although I always wanted to!)
hydrocodone, (lortab, Zydone)
suboxone, 
buprenorphine, 
Oxycodone Hydrochloride (Oxycontin, roxicet, tylox, percocet)
Fentanyl patch 25mcgs to 100mgs.. Duragesic and non gel type(can't remember the brand) 
codeine (in multiple forms including T 3's etc.)
propoxyphene, (davorcet)
heroin
opium white rock& red rock

(live every second like it's your last cuz every second you live is another second you died!)


----------



## Makaveli69

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
22, Baltimore

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Done just about every opiate besides the rarer ones (Hydro/oxycodone, morphine, codeine, fent, hydromorphone, heroin etc).  Only really do heroin anymore and the occasional IR oxys when I get them free.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Will binge on shooting heroin for 2 to 3 days acouple times a month, use to have a pretty bad habbit but  I just chip nowadays.

4. Why do you use opiates?
It feels good and theres no strung out feelings every time you use like with shooting coke and smoking crack.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I dunno I hang out with all kinds of people from people that just smoke weed and sling to workin girls that shoot dope and smoke crack, just depends what friends im hanging with at the time.. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV and oral only haven't put anything up my nose in years.


----------



## Khadijah

Clinthumpdz said:


> opium white rock& red rock



there aint no such thing as white or red rock opium. opium dont come in rock forum at all. opium is brown and sticky like tar and has a distinct floral smell that only smells like itself, you know it if u got it. you got fooled yo.....


----------



## midmo

1. jc, missouri 35

2. been using off and on for 8yrs, mainly hydrocodone, oxy. I am looking to snag some H sometime but cant find any.

3. 3 out of 4 weeks, really going to cut down soon. I am a functioning user but cant afford the pills all the time

4. feels great, love the high

5. no scene, just me and my life

6. oral, IV


----------



## Snuzn2

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
29, Midwest

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
My first time was hydrocodone after a surgery several years ago. I was like, "hey, this is NICE..." That was all I used for a several years. Did some codeine once, didn't really like it. Right now I'm playing with low-dose oxy, cuz it's all I can get, but I prefer vikes - they're more warm 'n' fuzzy.

3. How often do you use opiates?
I use about once a week on average, usually less. Once every long while I'll have an entire weekend in marshmallow-land, but I like to make sure my tolerance stays low and I wanna avoid a habit.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I love the initial euphoria, and the fact that everything is just so incredibly alright when I'm pillin'. It erases stress. I also like that I can function (read, run errands, interact with whoever, etc.) on a lower dose while still feeling fiiiiiiiine. Also, no real comedown, no hangover, & no paranoia/anxiety like back in my weed days.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
My friends all dig weed. I used to like it too, but I had a horrible experience with some laced stuff several years ago, & since then I get panic attacks when I toke. So yeah, I'm kinda in the hippy scene, but I actually don't know anyone else that uses opiates. I'm the odd man out.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Just oral.


----------



## Lady Codone

1.  25, female, Vegas.

2.  First opiate was hydrocodone, and it's still my favorite.  I'd take it over all other opiates (and drugs for that matter).  Never have it though.  Drink small amts. of pod tea daily/weekly now.

3.  In small amounts daily, or every other day.  When I say small amounts, I mean like ONE Lortab or a couple sips of not-very-strong poppy tea per day.  

4.  I use because of the feelings of euphoria, confidence, and love they give me.  The effects of opiates on my lack of motivation/fatigue ("depression") is undeniable, no matter how I try to convince myself it's just a justification for my use and that they're bad, etc.  They ease the low-self esteem and social anxiety that comes from my Asperger's Syndrome and anxiety disorders and have been an invaluable tool in my self-exploration/development.  Heaven on Earth.

5.  My city is a major drug hub.  Despite that, I haven't had much luck finding similar-minded people that weren't also EXTREMELY shady.  My friends aren't into opiates or pills at all, but smoke weed and take the occasional hallucinogen.  Kinda sucks that they look down on opiate lovers like they do 

6.  Just oral administration for me, thanks.

*Opiates are great, but not perfect--for me at least.  The drowsy comedown is awful, and I think the tea seriously irritates my kidneys/urinary tract, as I'm always getting infections after drinking it.  I often worry about what the pods might be contaminated with, and pills are just too expensive/hard to come by for me.


----------



## xdefeatsy

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
Age: 21. Location: Ohio, USA.

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
First opiate I ever used was hydrocodone, some Vicodin-ES 7.5's to be exact. Stuck to smaller-scale opiates like Vicodin, Percocet, and Tramadol through high school -- occasionally running into Oxycontin. By the time I went to my first semester of college it was all about Oxy's and stayed on Oxy's for another year, doing H when I couldn't find them. Ran into some trouble and did the Suboxone thing for a little over a year. Now for the past 7 months off Suboxone I have been currently using black tar heroin and hydromorphone.

*3. How often do you use opiates? *
Just about every day.

*4. Why do you use opiates?*
The main reason is that they make me come out of my shell better than any other type of drug I have ever used. It totally kills my anxiety issues without making me feel sluggish or dumb. I can empathize with other people and they make me generally want to be around other people. I can put up with just about any situation that would otherwise have me in panic mode. Aside from this major reason, I love the warm euphoria. Blissful apathy can be a great thing sometimes. 

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
I am actually straddled between two different scenes. I have one group of friends/acquaintances who just like to smoke bud and drink, who really don't fuck with any harder drugs. These are all really good friends who I actually like to hang out with to socialize. They might do harder drugs occasionally but really just stick to the small stuff. Then I have the other group of friends/acquaintances who _only_ do opiates and benzodiazepines. These people are more acquaintances (with the exception of a select few) who are "addicts". They help me get what I need but really aren't people I like hanging out with for the most part. 

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*
Snorting has always been my preferred way, just something I love about the drip. Although I have been known to smoke (tar heroin) and IV every now and then. Oral for percs/vics/trams of course.


----------



## Jimity

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

Age: 25. Location: Newcastle, Australia

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

I had pethidine and fentanyl in hospital, but I didn't get a chance to enjoy them before the other drugs knocked me out. 
My first recreational opiate was codeine. Nurofen Plus. Necking 10-15 halves (when they were splittable) with 25mg of promethazine was a great way to end a weekend. Sometimes do a CWE on 150mg and drink it. But codeine doesn't really work on me anymore. 150mg gives me a slight buzz, but nothing to write home about.

Tramadol once. Wasn't much, and I think a lot of it may have been placebo. Wouldn't mind trying it again.

Got to try Oxycodone about 1.5-2 years ago. Fuck yes. Its something I like my friends to hold onto, so I don't binge and snort 200mg in a weekend....... Man it was hard to piss after that weekend. Usually after a huge weekend (or a regular one), 10-20mg up the nose with promethazine puts me in a nice place.

Want to try heroin. Its a bit hard to find here though. And I couldn't bring my self to IV it. Want to snort it. I am told the addiction potential is (slightly) lower. The last thing I need is a heroin problem.... Well, actually, the last thing I need is a heroin problem and then running out of heroin.

3. How often do you use opiates? 

I really try to keep it to the weekends. I have enough of an addictive personality.

4. Why do you use opiates?

Really? No contest for me. No hidden meaning. It feels _fan-*fucking*-tastic_. Great way to prevent meth, or MDPV, or MDMA, or LSD comedowns.... or a great way to spend a Friday night.... wanking through an opiate nod.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

I used to have non-drug taking friends.... Scared most of them off. Or they saw the error of their ways, and started taking drugs. Most, if not all of my friends are fucking filthy drug taking deviants. And that's the way we love it. When new people come to our group, they either love us, learn to love us, or fuck off real quick (all the while, tossing up the idea of a police report ). We love to get fucked up every weekend.... I love to get fucked up every day. I am the one who generally convinces people they are wrong for not taking downers during a comedown, and they always thank me.  I'm pretty sure I'm the junkie friend, but I appear to be keeping most of it in check.... appearances can be deceptive. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

I have a nose like a vacuum cleaner. I am a  benzo and opiate black hole. Codeine I obviously eat or drink. Don't want to fuck myself up by snorting that shit. I am sure, that deep down, one day I will inject. But the further that day is away, the better. No insults to injectors; more power in fact. I just know, if I started booting heroin, or Ketamine, it would be the end of me.


----------



## Rodya

1. 18, north new jersey (the undisputed heroin capital of the world)

2. In the past I've used oxycodone, hydrocodone, hydromorphone, poppy seeds, smoked fentanyl gel. now im alll heroin

3. It comes in cycles, sometimes i do it for 5 days straight and get extremely mild withdrawals on the 6th day, sometimes i abstain for a month, but usually i do it 3 days out of the week

4. I love them, they're extremely fun, even the actual act of snorting/smoking/shooting is fun

5. Most of m friends only drink and smoke weed, a different group of friends i chill with do coke and dope, still another group does psychedelics

6. Snorted heroin, sometimes smoked, i shoot it if im feeling frisky and feel like driving to ny to get pins (i try to avoid shooting)


----------



## .Death.

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
31, Midwest

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Been using for 10+ years, at the current time the only opiate I use is Heroin.

3. How often do you use opiates?
I use 2 days a week. Then I use Suboxone 3 days, then nothing for 2 days so the dope will get me high.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I like to get high :D

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I am not really into any scene considering none of my friends use. But behind closed doors I use crack/heroin often.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV..


----------



## Praxis.

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
26, San Francisco

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Started with hydrocodone, used anything that was available, all the common shit (morph, codeine, heroin, oxy, meperidine, methadone...). But for the first couple years of my addiction it was about 90% Norcos and Lortab 10s. For the last 5 years its been almost exclusively oxy. Oxy isn't necesarily the drug I prefer its just what I got.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Every day. Usually 4-5 times a day.

4. Why do you use opiates?
To not go through withdrawal. I used to love them, I loved the euphoria, being wrapped in a warm blanket of complete bliss. I did not enjoy my life in college, I hated college, I just wanted to get through it and be able to move on with my life. I moved on with my life, got a good job, lead a financially successful life, but I'm still a drug addict under it all. Its been years since I felt euphoria. Every now and then I take a big dose and get a buzz, but nothing more. The best feeling I get is when I wait 6-8 hours after my last dose so I start going into withdrawal and then use, just that feeling of withdrawal lifting and my strength returning is the most fun part for me.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I'm not in one anymore. Well I guess I still have several friends from high school who smoke a lot of weed, but thats it.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
These days its all oral, I used to IV but I stopped that several months ago.


----------



## HighonLife

1. Male 20 DFW

2.  started in highschool with hydrocodones but didnt really like them much and prefered xanax for the longest time, started gettin the yellow norcos the blue lorcets and all sorts of percocets about a year and a half ago and about exactly a year and half ago i was able to get any of those three at any time. thats lasted for awhile and then eventually i went exclusivly on percocets, at this time a friend of mine had surgery and got the OC 20's and i found what i wanted. aside from his script i couldnt find OC's and just did the same three as before but i started to find morphine and hydromorph and fentanyl and those were nice but not even the hydromorph compared to how that first OC made me feel. just within the last 3 months have i had a decent supply/connect on the oxy 80's and 40's, and i am gettin hooked i fear.

i have tried hydrocodone, oxycodone, fent, morphine, hydromorphone, tramadol, codiene, i thinks thats it but im high right now soo dont quote me on it
3. i usually binge for a week or two then quit for a week or two on and off

4. i use opiates because i enjoy the feeling but more importantly i enjoy the feeling of not having a care in the world as if for that short period of time nothing else matters i dont have to worry about how i have to be succesfull to pay back college loans and shit (,-- its not just college loans but everything i can forget about college in general, life after college, everything)
that constantly flows through my head on a sober basis

5. most my friends either smoke pot or drink and occasionally do blow. some are down with pills but only when they are free none of my friends would pay 40 bucks for an OC like me

6.i am mostly only into oral administration. sometimes when i have hydromorph i snort it and i have tried snortin oxy but b/c of the BA factor i choose just to parachute my oxy, i have thought about pluggin for the BA factor but nothin has ever been up my ass and i kinda like it that way


----------



## SECONAL

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

I'm a 20 year-old female in Washington, D.C.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

My first love with opiates started with hydrocodone earlier this year. I found some old expired ones in the medicine cabnet (they were vicodin 5/500's), so I toke 3 and it was love at first high  Then I was scripted Lortab 10's for pain a few weeks after (which I sometimes used with somas) and since then, I've recently gained an aquired interest and admiration for opiates.

3. How often do you use opiates?

At first, it was ever-so-often but now it's about once a week. I don't use much because I'm trying to avoid tolerance and addicton. I will sometimes take some when I'm in a good mood, bored or depressed.

4. Why do you use opiates?

That's a hard question to answer. I've had an interest for pharma drugs for almost 1 1/2 years now. I started out with different benzos and changed over time. For some reason, drugs give me something to look forward to - opiates give me a very warm, loving and euphoric sensation. The rush I get from them makes me feel "close" to God. When I'm high, it's like everthing in life will be OK and I get the sense of 'artificial emotion' of love, happiness and peace. Although to a sober person I can appear "drugged" or "wasted", but in my world I'm feel absolutely wonderful. Hell, I'm even considering changing my name to an opiate name! (not one that I use though). I don't care what anyone thinks about it, opiates have a strong symbolic meaning and have made a positive impact on my life.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

No 'scene' for me. I'm the only person I know who likes and uses them (or any other drug for that matter). It's something I enjoy by myself.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

IV and orally.


----------



## Lena

wrong board post woops...


----------



## kcfaerydust

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
30, midwest - chicago suburbs

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
used to do oxys quite a bit. various pain killers here and there. used to snort blows and now iv them.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
about once a weekish

4. Why do you use opiates?
i love feeling all warm and fuzzy and chill... it makes me feel all happy 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
not really in a scene. had some people that i used with for a bit but im kind of a loner so, i just chill at home. it is kinda boring at times.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
oral, nasal and iv


----------



## davearch07

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
21, midwest - chicago suburbs

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
4 years opiate exp. -hydrocodone,oxymorphone and oxycontin

3. How often do you use opiates?
twice a week

4. Why do you use opiates?
do get high>?

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
drug scene aka rave scene

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
nasal, oral


----------



## sumofone

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
32- Dc/B-More

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
first time was in the hospital with Dilaudid. Then started getting scripts and using that way - that went on for a good 5 months, then tried Heroin. (frankly i was more impressed with the D than the H)

3. How often do you use opiates?
As often as possible!

4. Why do you use opiates?
Because - they rock.


5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I'm a closet junkie. I havent used everyday for months. But I think about it every day.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV. Best way to go as long as you make sure its clean and safe. DO NOT REUSE NEEDLES OR COTTONS! Injecting live bacteria ("cotton fever") will give you really high temperatures (I had one up to 106) and give you shakes. NOT recommended!


----------



## kzorro

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
19- Southwest

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Started with oxy, then tried hydro, later tried heroin and fentanyl, and lastly hydromorphone. All I've used lately is hydro, but if I could I would use any of the others I named

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Rarely nowadays cause I just got out of intensive outpatient rehab. I'm kinda out of the game. Before rehab I was using oxy/roxi/dilaudid multiple times a week. If I had a connect for heroin I'd probably find a way to do it once a week. 

4. Why do you use opiates?
To combat coke comedowns, and every now and then just to enjoy a nice relaxing nod.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I hang with a lot of pot heads, a few psychonauts, and some coke and opiate users.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Nasal for oxy & dilaudid. Smoked heroin and fentanyl. Also used Fentanyl sublinguily . Oral for hydro


----------



## lostmylight

First post, which I feel is suited towards my likes. Here goes..

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
24, South Jersey

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I have a vast history of opiate use, starting when I was in sixth grade, eating MS pills with some friends. I have used hydrocodone, codeine, oxycodone, ms, hydromorphone, heroin, oxymorphone, fentanyl, methadone and bup. I prefer heroin and hydromorphone over anything.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Currently, I am on a bit of a break since catching a new felony charge/getting out of county jail on an unrelated ordeal. But, when I am active, I use every day, or damn close to it. 

4. Why do you use opiates?
It's what gets me right. I enjoy the glow and it is the only time I feel one hundred percent happy, anxiety free and careless.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
A few friends are junkies, most aren't, though I am open about my use.  Those who aren't are generally lush alcohol abusers and with a few pill poppers laced in.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Injection, snort, chew, backdoor.


----------



## the_ketaman

1. 18 11 months, New south wales Australia, might as well say Sydney.

2. I started with CWE's on codeine, then got introduced to nasal oxy then didnt do any opiates for nearly a year then (un)luckily found a source for extremely cheap oxycontin, at the time could get 2 oxy 10's for 5 bux, now I do 80 though, still for extremely low price which in the end insn so good coz its easy to abuse. Then tried different ope's in no particular order....Fentanyl, Morphine, Tramadol and heroin...Now I mostly use oxycontin Was IV'ing for a fair while but went back to snorting coz I was at the stage where IV'ing pills was really not good. I will occasionally IV some H or often sniff oxy's.

3. Was using multiple tims a day, every day for more than a year but recently went cold turkeyt through devillish WD's so now I try to use no more than 3 times a week to prevent dependence and withdrawal. Its working pretty well atm.

4. Because I enjoy the feeling especially with a small dose of benzo's, because they help with emotional stress, because its something that makes being alone very special and the people I do use with I have a bond with them that makes the friendship a little different to most normal friendships.

5. Im kinda in a few scene's drug wise...Most of my friends smoke pot every day, take pills(MDMA) on special occasions like raves or birthdays. A few of them have tripped with me which once again has formed a bond between us which noone else has. Then theres 2 friends I have who will do almost any drug in a safe manner like myself, We do speed/meth, heroin, pills, acid, ketamine, GBL, oxy, loads of 2C's and RC's and are as I said very responsible this stuff as you need to be, but these two are really responsible with all these potentially dangerous drugs, but they are also people we dont need to hide anything from, they dont usually IV themselves but they dont judge me for that nor my sexuality which is awesome. This scene is really fun, its not just taking pils, being stoned/drunk and being silly, its actually experiencing some pretty amazing drugs and feeling the vast differences of what drugs are all about to me.

Neither are really scenes, just people I hang around with personal preferences.

6. Lots of different ROA's but all for different things. Meth always either IV or smoking, im going to stick to smoking from now on coz my circulation is bad now and im guessing its from shooting up...I smoke pot, eat pills/psych's/benzo's and opiates, sometimes I shoot sometimes I sniff but mostly sniff now for same reasons. Heroin I will always shoot as with morphine, and coke I snort but m considering smoking or IV oneday when im more cashed up.

Oh yeah im totally hardcore, every time I drink I shot through my eyes...usually double shots  joking, dont ever try that lol


----------



## evilthree

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
22, right outside Philly(2mins from North/Northeast for those in the know)

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Friend had a script to hydrocodone way back in the day before I really knew much.  Tried it, thought it was ok.  Had on and off experiences with vics and percs, never really made it regular because I never really did excessive amounts or had connects/money to do so.  Discovered an oxy connect, did 80's on rare occasions/on and off, developed a taste for opiates by doing so.  Now I switched to the grand mother of em all, dope, which I prefer due to price, effect, and the general idea of the stamps

3. How often do you use opiates?
After discovering dope recently, I started to binge and do it every day.  About a week and a half into it I realized I didn't wanna go down the usual path.  Now I'm tapering and use it just about every other day or so, and am trying to work on reducing more from there(summer is boring, dope is easy to score, cheap, and can make me feel good off a small amount as opposed to many other drugs, esp when snorted followed by a weed smoking session).  It doesn't help that scoring shit on the streets is incredibly easy in Philly.  A 15 minute drive can yield me some decent dope

4. Why do you use opiates?
I enjoy the feeling of being intoxicated/feeling good off substances.  I rarely do substances to get majorly fucked up, so doing massive amounts of opiates never really appealed to me.  I like to keep tolerance and usage down as I realize the potential danger of opiates and their addictive power

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I'm the only one who uses dope.  I like to think of it as a personal thing.  I feel gravitating towards scenes would increase my usage or lead down the wrong path.  I enjoy sniffing dope I acquire by myself, then enjoying the nod and general relaxed feeling while smoking weed and/or tobacco.  Most of my friends are pot smokers, and a fair portion are into psychedelics and pharmies.  I tend to keep my dope usage on the DL because of the stigma

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
oral for pharmie opiates, nasal for heroin.  I really dislike needles, they freak me out and the whole needle scene is something I don't want to be a part of for multiple reasons.  Not to mention sniffing still leaves me feeling good enough, so why dance with the devil and fuck my veins/potentially my life up?


----------



## doinmybestvacouver

Hey,
 I live in Vancouver B.C. I'm back to using herion daily, just called my dealer to make sure some is saved for tomorrow. I'm on methadone too, trying to get back to staying with juice & away from the H.
 Need some advice. I've blown most veins, actually found this site searching "hitting the feroral vein" but I don't want to use the fermoral.
 It seems if I can find a vein, I get a good shot then the vein disappears, not like the good pipes I had years ago. 
 I've tried hot water and lifting weights worked a couple times.
 The veins I can see in my abdomen, upper thigh, legs, feet, I can get a flag but usually miss when I go for the hit. Any advice, other than quiting, I know I'm a junkie, I work every day and pay for all my dope with earned money, I'm not happy but know my reality!
 I just want to get a good hit & less miss more often. It seems I'm posting a reply. Oh well first time user, of bluelight.


----------



## serenity_in_dope

B-More, Maryland...

I shoot up Heroin and Roxicodones 

I used to have a HORRIBLE HABIT, but I still binge once in a while....but I can't hadle the w/d's anymore, they have seriously fucked my body up...

The RUUUUSSSSHHHH is just too good, I love Smack...

I drink a lot, shoot up coke sometimes and shoot up dope pretty regualry, but Im trying to cut way back, I am getting worried about the w/d's!


----------



## Georgie25

doinmybestvacouver said:


> Hey,
> I live in Vancouver B.C. I'm back to using herion daily, just called my dealer to make sure some is saved for tomorrow. I'm on methadone too, trying to get back to staying with juice & away from the H.
> Need some advice. I've blown most veins, actually found this site searching "hitting the feroral vein" but I don't want to use the fermoral.
> It seems if I can find a vein, I get a good shot then the vein disappears, not like the good pipes I had years ago.
> I've tried hot water and lifting weights worked a couple times.
> The veins I can see in my abdomen, upper thigh, legs, feet, I can get a flag but usually miss when I go for the hit. Any advice, other than quiting, I know I'm a junkie, I work every day and pay for all my dope with earned money, I'm not happy but know my reality!
> I just want to get a good hit & less miss more often. It seems I'm posting a reply. Oh well first time user, of bluelight.



Im not sure how exactly we can help yah with this ya know? Once you blow through your veins in your arms and other easily hittable places the next resort people take is muscling it, but if it got up to that point with me I'd take a tolerance break and hope my veins regained some health as well during the break. Maybe try giving your body and veins a little break?


----------



## Eight0Eight

uumpaloompa said:


> So Im interested to hear what kind of a user you are, what opiates you use, the frequency of your use, age and a few other things.
> 
> 1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
> 20, Southwest USA
> 
> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
> First opiate was hydrocodone, and it progressed from there. Now I tend  to just use oxycontin, hydromorphone, and occasionally heroin.
> 
> 3. How often do you use opiates?
> I tend to use every other week, sometimes once a week for awhile, but never a real steady habit. I like to keep my tolerance low, and Im weary of getting myself addicted.
> 
> 4. Why do you use opiates?
> I really enjoy the euphoria/happiness/sedated/content feeling that opiates give me. They are great recreationally and to do alone. Most of the time Im off in my own world nodding to hard to really want to go out and do too much. I also like using opiates when im doing stims, they just seem to bring me back to baseline, and i feel fine.
> 
> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
> Most of the people I hang around with don't use alot of anything to heavily or alot. Most people I hang with are into weed/alcohol/coke and the occasional psychedelic or mdma experience, which is why I find Im all by myself most of the time when it comes to opiates. I tend to be on my own in that category. Only a few guys I know do opiates, and hardly at all.
> 
> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
> Oral, Nasal, Smoke Heroin, and  I IV hydromorphone occasionally.
> 
> Well those are some of the main questions I wanted to ask, if anyone else has other questions to add, go ahead and tack it on. I just want to get a general consensus of what kind of users we have on this forum. peace



1. 29 and am from the UK.

2. I started getting scripted a FUCKTON of Morphine (MST's, then M-Eslon caps) after a *serious* car accident. This was in N.Z - where "homebaking" your own Heroin from morphine or codeine is a huge scene as you can't really buy smack there. 

When I left NZ and came back to the UK I switched my script to Oxycontin as I couldn't obtaqin the chemicals I needed to make smack from my morphine.

After a few years of shooting 280mgs Oxy a day, I managed to reduce down to 5mgs a day, then went onto codeine. I moved to a new city at this point and instantly found smack. Was shooting smack for 4 years. Been on Subutex for just over a year now.

3. I use Subutex everyday. When I was on smack, I was shooting around 5-6  £10 bags a day (UK bags are around 0.15 - 0.20 grams).

4. I first started using opiates (scripted) for pain, then I was using them to get high as well as it was free. As soon as I was physically addicted, I used opiates to just feel normal and to chase away withdrawal. Since being on subutex, I use smack everynow and then to feel good.

But I really enjoyed the feeling of opiates right from day one. It made me realise just how shitty virtually every other street drug really is.

5. Since getting on Subutex, I'm not into the smack "scene". Theres one girl who I know from that (whos on methadone and also abandoned it) that I'm still really good freinds with. I still know the dealers though

6. I've only EVER I.V'd. 

I didn't fuck about with snorting/smoking - the couple times I did snort heroin was out of pure desperation/WD sickness and a lack of needles, citric acid etc.


----------



## PinK~cloud

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
19, West United States

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
My first experience with opiates was with hydrocodone; i kinda hated the high at first.  I use a range of opiates from oxy, morphine, hydromorphone, fent, bupe, and the big H.  I'd love to use opiates like hydrocodone and codeine but with my tolerance they dont cut it.  kinda sucks. 

3. How often do you use opiates? 
When i was full blown addicted i would use multiple times every day.  Now i'm on suboxone and since march i've only taken two 'vacations.'

4. Why do you use opiates?
I liked the anti-anxiety aspect of it.  I have heavy social phobia and opiates were a godsend.  I also used them to combat boredom of class, airplanes, long car rides, days alone, and so on.  You could say i rationalized the use of opiates for anything in life. I'm an addict.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I'm in a pretty casual scene.  I use the hardest drugs of the people i know, and i get shit for it.  most of my friends smoke pot, drink, and do coke here and there. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral is my favorite route, its just nostalgic to me.  I also snort and smoke tho.


----------



## Tuskface

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
24, kentucky, usa

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I messed around with pharm opiates in high school. sniffed heroin a few times the summer before i started college, then started IV'ing. it was love at first spike and I have had an on-again, off-again relationship/addiction to opiates ever since. i prefer heroin and dilaudid, but oc, methadone, and morphine are the most prevalent opiates in my current neck of the woods, so i do what i can...

3. How often do you use opiates?
varies widely. i've had bundle a day habits for a year+ several times and i've also went as long as 12 months without any opiates at all before and then everything in between. I'm currently using basically every day, though the substance varies from pod tea/methadone for maintenance to OC/morphine (or H on the rare occasions it can be located in this little southern town) for real pleasure.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I love the way they make me feel, plain and simple. the warmth, euphoria, complacency and contentment that a shot of dope provides is the best feeling that i can have anymore. it is escapism at its finest. the lifestyle is also sickeningly alluring. it provides a sense of purpose, twisted though it may be. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
none, really. i really enjoy live music, but most of the people that attend the shows that i do want mdma or psychedelics. i mainly use alone or, at most, with a coworker that i grew up with-- we look out for each other in so far as scoring and covering for each other at work. sometimes i'll hang out with my brother and we'll have a beer, but he doesn't use. i've always been a loner and this particular hobby plays into my desire for solitude quite well.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I IV most of the time. The needle fixation is an addiction all its own, it seems.

I also drink pod tea and take methadone pills orally. I occasionally do the OC's orally as well (more and more, though, as i'm finally coming around to the harm reduction philosophy on banging pills-- especially once like oxy that have such high oral ba)


----------



## bwink

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
22, Connecticut

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I have used fentanyl, percocet, oxycontin, heroin, oxymorphone(opana), morphine, dilaudid.  Pretty much every opiate currently available.  The only one I regularly use is Heroin. 

3. How often do you use opiates?  When I can, I do heroin twice a day, sometimes three uses if possible.


4. Why do you use opiates?  Originally because they felt good, and relieved some of my emotional pain.  Also, to alleviate boredom.  Recently it's been more to keep from getting sick and because I don't know what to do with myself when i'm not high.


5. What kind of drug scene are you in?  I'm mostly a solitary user.


6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?  Intravenous almost exclusively.


----------



## geomantric

the_ketaman said:


> 1. 18 11 months, New south wales Australia, might as well say Sydney.
> 
> 2. I started with CWE's on codeine, then got introduced to nasal oxy then didnt do any opiates for nearly a year then (un)luckily found a source for extremely cheap oxycontin, at the time could get 2 oxy 10's for 5 bux, now I do 80 though, still for extremely low price which in the end insn so good coz its easy to abuse. Then tried different ope's in no particular order....Fentanyl, Morphine, Tramadol and heroin...Now I mostly use oxycontin Was IV'ing for a fair while but went back to snorting coz I was at the stage where IV'ing pills was really not good. I will occasionally IV some H or often sniff oxy's.
> 
> 3. Was using multiple tims a day, every day for more than a year but recently went cold turkeyt through devillish WD's so now I try to use no more than 3 times a week to prevent dependence and withdrawal. Its working pretty well atm.
> 
> 4. Because I enjoy the feeling especially with a small dose of benzo's, because they help with emotional stress, because its something that makes being alone very special and the people I do use with I have a bond with them that makes the friendship a little different to most normal friendships.
> 
> 5. Im kinda in a few scene's drug wise...Most of my friends smoke pot every day, take pills(MDMA) on special occasions like raves or birthdays. A few of them have tripped with me which once again has formed a bond between us which noone else has. Then theres 2 friends I have who will do almost any drug in a safe manner like myself, We do speed/meth, heroin, pills, acid, ketamine, GBL, oxy, loads of 2C's and RC's and are as I said very responsible this stuff as you need to be, but these two are really responsible with all these potentially dangerous drugs, but they are also people we dont need to hide anything from, they dont usually IV themselves but they dont judge me for that nor my sexuality which is awesome. This scene is really fun, its not just taking pils, being stoned/drunk and being silly, its actually experiencing some pretty amazing drugs and feeling the vast differences of what drugs are all about to me.
> 
> Neither are really scenes, just people I hang around with personal preferences.
> 
> 6. Lots of different ROA's but all for different things. Meth always either IV or smoking, im going to stick to smoking from now on coz my circulation is bad now and im guessing its from shooting up...I smoke pot, eat pills/psych's/benzo's and opiates, sometimes I shoot sometimes I sniff but mostly sniff now for same reasons. Heroin I will always shoot as with morphine, and coke I snort but m considering smoking or IV oneday when im more cashed up.
> 
> Oh yeah im totally hardcore, every time I drink I shot through my eyes...usually double shots  joking, dont ever try that lol



Hey ketman, im interested in some of the things you have said , I tried to PM you but your inbox is to full to accept new messages could you PM when its less full would like to ask you a question.

Cheers Geo


----------



## drug_mentor

I am a 19 year old male who lives in Melbourne, Australia.

I have tried codeine, tramadol, morphine, oxycodone and heroin. Currently I only have access to OTC codeine (max 15mg a pill mixed with either 200mg ibuprofen or 500mg acetaminophen,) occasionally prescription codeine (30mg codeine 500mg paracetamol) and 100mg tramadol tablets. Also overpriced heroin but I can't afford it. 

Between using tramadol, prescription codeine tablets and trying to perfect CWE on OTC tablets I have probably been using these weak opiates 2 or 3 times a week lately, always in conjunction with 1st generation antihistamines and/or benzodiazepines.

I use opiates because I love the relaxed and warm feeling they give me. I use drugs and/or alcohol to wind down for a few hours every night and help me sleep better and right now opiates are my favourite drugs for this purpose so long as I have other drugs to combine them with since I am only taking weak opiates at the moment.

I am not really in a drug scene at the moment, I don't hang around most of my using friends anymore but it used to be 24/7 bongheads who take a lot of pills and speed and binge drink heavily on the weekends.

I use all the opiates I am currently using with any frequency orally but I have also snorted and smoked opiates.


----------



## time traveler

^  M/20's/Australian 

Have eluded serious opiate addiction, thanks to BL. But ashamedly becomming a whore to the polydrug buzz by moderate consumtion of codiene, alchohol, weed and tobacco.  

I have alot in common with the above poster. Maybe its the vogue, maybe its just what any sensible human being  has to do to escape the pure insanity of the modern world, Illuminated or Profane.


----------



## adventurer

I am a 19 year old female, living both in Naples, Florida and Farnborough England. (3 months here, 3 months there, etc etc.)

My first opiate was vicodin, I began using oxycontin almost every weekend ages 16-17. Age 18 I tried heroin, fell asleep and aspirated in my sleep. Age 19 I began using diludad, then followed by heroin once again.

The last 4 months have been using heroin once to twice a month.

I enjoy the euphoria and relaxation I get from them, along with the rush. I feel opiates block out any bad thoughts I have more than any other drug.

I hang out with people who only drink and occasionally use alcohol. I am dating a man who will only use alcohol, marijuana and downers (anything else is a no no) Only two of my friends take prescription opiates, but do not abuse them.

Recent months, I will IV hydromorphone. I have quit IVing heroin and returned to smoking it. I only use heroin while in England, and only once to twice a month at the most. I realized IVing heroin is much too power, and have gone back to smoking. It's been 5 weeks, I miss opiates.


----------



## OpiodSlave

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
18, Northeastern U.S.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
You name it I've done it. But the majority of times I do powdered type 4 heroin and OC 80's

3. How often do you use opiates?
Twice a day.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I use too use it as a emotional crutch, thenm I got really addicted too it...now I guess I still am addicted but I do it for fun now. Using a drug too cover pain is just a bad place too go, trust me.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
A opiate one. Pills and H hit my town, actually all of Long Island hard. But prices are so fucking high. Sometimes when it's good, I'll get a fat ass bag of H for 15 and a oc 80 for 35. But 70% of the time it's 20 a bag and 50 a 80, till you hit the city.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Snorting. But I've just recently rediscovered oral.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

lacey k said:


> there aint no such thing as white or red rock opium. opium dont come in rock forum at all. opium is brown and sticky like tar and has a distinct floral smell that only smells like itself, you know it if u got it. you got fooled yo.....



Actually no white rock opium is confirmed in an erowid experience entry. As it stands, the poster is by my calculations 100 percent not lying


----------



## slackboxed

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
21, NY

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Every type and form of OC ranging from every MG to liquids, methadone, dillies, pretty much every single opiate i've done it. I use heroin regularly

3. How often do you use opiates?
On a good day as much as it takes to stay high until I pass out that evening. On a bad day, a few times daily. I've been clean now for atleast a couple of days due to moving up here from NC.

4. Why do you use opiates?
A number of reasons. I was abused for many years of my life by an abusive parent, which ended up in her stabbing me with a large, sharp kitchen knife (ouch! but believe it or not it hurt more that I was getting stabbed by her than the knife itself). I have psychological issues that lead me to abusing pot, then ecstasy, then opiates, then psychedelics, then benzos, then back to opiates pretty much in that order.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I'm not really into a drug scene that much anymore. I date a girl that fucks with benzos and she hates that I do heroin but I am completely honest with her about it and I do make her happy. I moved up to NY so I really don't have a scene anymore. Everyone I knew in NC ended up on heroin or in prison or dead.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Snorting, smoking, up the nose, in the bum. Depends on the drug I suppose. Luckily for me I have a needle phobia so it prevents me from ever having one in my hand. I have chilled with many a people banging shit but I have never felt the desire to, nor will ever. It's where I draw the line.


----------



## Kanga

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
19, Central California

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Popped my first Vicodin at 14, and the world's medicine cabinets haven't been safe since.  I haven't used anything but pharms (No pods, H, etc.)  I can't get high off hydro anymore (tolerance is shot) so I moved on to OC.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Steadily for about 6 months on, 2 months off, 6 months on, 2 months off, rinse, repeat.

4. Why do you use opiates?
There is no better drug to me.  Opiates make you feel fantastic, while still being able to function.  They make the hard, ugly world soft and beautiful.  Also I'm a fucking snuggle monster and opiates are to snuggling and cuddling what steroids are to major league baseball.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I like the cleanliness of the pharmaceutical world.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral liquid, solids, and pills, also nasal.


----------



## Khadijah

Ho-Chi-Minh said:


> Actually no white rock opium is confirmed in an erowid experience entry. As it stands, the poster is by my calculations 100 percent not lying




hope u bein sarcastic....Cuz just becuz its on erowid dont make it tru..Ima write a fuckin trip report about muh fuckn smoking cockroaches and tell everyone how it really worked, is that true then? If anythin some dumbass prolly got some type of cut up heroin in base form that could be smoked, even tho thats usually brown but opium dont come in rocks peeps. why dont these fuckn lies die? damn


----------



## Opiate 420

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20, Bay Area

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I've done Codeine, Hydrocodone, Oxycodone, Hydromorphone, Oxymorphone, Fentanyl, Morpine, Dolophine, and Buprenorphine. Never tried Heroin, Oxycodone and Oxymorphone are 2 of my favs.

3. How often do you use opiates?
On and off, it all depends

4. Why do you use opiates?
They are some of the best drugs in my experience and I do use to treat pain here and there. I really enjoy the euphoria and the general opiate experience.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Marijuana and Pharmaceuticals 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Usually its Orally or intranasally, w/ occasional plug. Never IV'd.


----------



## exit56

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
     20, New Jersey

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
     I've used almost all opiates that are used recreationally, (never tried methadone).  Started out on Percs, Oxys, then moved up to OC and Roxis.  Now I dont really touch any of that, too expensive, I mostly stick with dope

3. How often do you use opiates? 
     When im on dope, Im using every day, usually multiple times a day.  occasionally Ill skip a day or just take a suboxone.  When im not on dope, i still do dope or some kind of opiate probably every week or two.

4. When do you use opiates?
    Mostly when Im with my other friends that do them too.  My crowd of dope head friends.  Or just kids at school or whatever that are down with drugs, which is like the majority of people im with.  When your on the d though it doesnt really matter, you just do it whenever so that you dont get sick. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
     Most people i hang out with smoke cigs and weed and also drink.  very many of them also recreationally use other drugs, from psychs to pills, whatever.  Theyre fine with opiate use, not all are okay with dope though. Then i have a group of friends and we all do dope together and love it.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
     I only snort heroin.  Ive shot up once, and tried smoking a couple times.


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
24, Southern California

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Did some vics when I was like 13-14 and then didn't touch any opiates until I got hooked on heroin when I was 17. The next 6 years was almost daily heroin use with some methadone, suboxone, and oxy thrown into the mix from time to time. For the past year however I got my shit together and have been chipping, shooting dope a few times a week and taking subs the other day. 

3. How often do you use opiates?
Everyday, being either suboxone or heroin. 

4. Why do you use opiates?
Because life sucks a little less when your on the nod. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I have my group of junkie friends who are into using hard drugs (IV heroin/coke, crack), and then I have my friends who like to smoke weed and drink and party. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use? 
IV all the way. Wouldn't consider anything else.


----------



## OpiYum

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
33, NY (started in CA)

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Oxycontin then Heroin and now only Heroin and suboxone

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Currently like once a month for 4 days or maybe 2 times a month for like 2 days.  Before 4 times a day.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I started because I was sad and opiates allowed me to stop thinking and being sad so I could go to work, be friendly, normal.  Now, I don't really need it as much to stop crying in public places or so that I can breathe and go to sleep; I do it more as a social thing if I am with a friend.   I do it sometimes out of nostalgia and comfort with temperature (I am so sick of this hot/cold acute permanent dt even on suboxone).

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I am not really in a scene anymore (thank God the craziness is over).  I'm a one-on-one person.  Sometimes my friend wants to try Heroin and a few are slowing down/in recovery.  Most of my friends drink or get stoned daily, do light pills several times a week, and psychedelics few times a year, and sniff coke very seldom if offered.  I'm trying to follow them for my own health.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV if there is a clean needle around.  If not, I'll sniff or smoke, depending on the type of H.  If OC, then sniff. Suboxone sublingually, but I don't think that counts.

Longest I have been without any opiates 3 months (no suboxone either) because of rehab and illegality of suboxone in Canada last year.  

I don't like iv coke anymore or crack without benzos or strong opiate. I take adderall now too.


----------



## ollieideal

bristol uk,
smack,fent,methadone,mst's,oramorp,subutex and subutex patches ecperirnce is some of the best time and some of the worst fromhospital and jail and hell to heavenon earth, i use a tinth of gear a day on the jimmy,y becuase i'm an addict who's been to 9 rehabs and now i only use out of habit and need to be well and i like it.I'm in a rave scene of older ravers dealers opiate fiends,criminals.smoke occasionally i.v but rare as killed viens.like uppers but prefer to have gearto come down with don't like coke do crack thou.


----------



## phatass

i'm a tapering methadone user.. 23mg's down from 90


----------



## chrisinabox

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

22 years old, Dallas, Texas

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

I've used diacetylmorphine(heroin), morphine, codeine, oxycodone, hydrocodone, hydromorphone, poppy pod tea, methadone, buprenorphine, propoxyphene, tramadol, fentanyl, etc...haven't done oxymorphone, ketobemidone, or meperidine(though i don't want to try this one). I only use buprenorphine now for the past 15 months.

3. How often do you use opiates?

I use buprenorphine everyday.

4. Why do you use opiates?

What kind of question is that? They are the best drugs around, enough said.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

All kinds, mainly the opioid, cannabis, benzo, and psychedelic scenes.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

I've used all different kinds. I used to IV heroin, now i insufflate/sublingual buprenorphine daily.


----------



## Abbath

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
22, New England

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Hydrocodone/oxycodone in my later teen years, dope starting at about 20.

3. How often do you use opiates?
I get paid and use until I run out of money, then I wait a drugless day or two to get paid again .

4. Why do you use opiates?
Because of the euphoria, sedation, lack of worry.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
IV heroin users, normally 4-5 of us hanging out at a time.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV


----------



## woamotive

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
nearly 24, Midwest 

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I've used a handful, starting at age 19. Started off with oxycontin (after being introduced to silly old methadone), used that everday for a couple years. Then tried hydromorphone, and now do morphine several times a week. I take percs/hydrocodones whenever they're around.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Fairly regularly. Enough to sweat buckets during the night...for the past 2 years. 

4. Why do you use opiates?
They're like vitamins to me. They make me feel better, help me to sleep at times, they're the spice in my rice.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
In not a part of any scene...

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Mostly nasal, otherwise oral. Never IV.


----------



## Cuprum

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20 yo. Midcentral Sweden.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I've used Tramadol (my first), Codeine  and Oxycodone. Oxycodone is as strong as i gonna get, i have no interest whatsoever in heavier opioids, oxy is my absolute limit strengthwise.
I started using opi's more or less a year ago (age 19).


3. How often do you use opiates?
Usually  every second week or once a month, depends.
I keep a strict schedule, maximum frequency of 1/week, to avoid dependance and tolerance.


4. Why do you use opiates?
Because i feel very happy when i use it. You get euphoria, and a warm sense of calm and harmony. I only use it socially, mostly at parties, and a great replacement for alcohol. 
Instead of bingedrinking on parties, i use moderate amounts of opioids. Better feeling, better relaxant, i become more pleasant and open then on alcohol and, with the low frequency of use, less side effects.
I mean really, you get such a positive outlook on opioids socially, it turns a misanthrope into a humanist.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
None of my friends have used opioids ever, almost all of them use only alcohol, nitrous and nicotine, and a few have tried cannabis. 
I myself have only used opioids, alcohol, nicotine, cannabis once and nicotine.
And all the opioids i take are pharmaceuticals (Codeine, tramadol, oxycodone).
Never in contact with stuff like heroin.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral use only.


----------



## Rhisper

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
24 years old, new york state

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
i have been using opiates for 6 years, heroin for 5. besides heroin, i've used hydrocodone, codeine, oxycodone, morphine, and fentanyl.

3. How often do you use opiates?
generally 2-5 times a week for a 3-5 month period, then a month or two off.

4. Why do you use opiates?
for pleasure, to have fun, because i enjoy it, because i find myself psychologically drawn to them, because i don't enjoy other activities as much as i used to.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
usually i just use with my girlfriend, sometimes we use with friends (mostly because sometimes it helps to have more money to throw down to get a better deal, but some people are just cool to get down with)

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV


----------



## leiphos

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20, Northeast USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I started with hydrocodone and oxycodone at age 16. It progressed from there, on and off. Since May of this year, I’ve been using poppy pods very regularly. I’ve been using morphine recently as well, and began using oxycodone once again.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Recently, every day, with one day off here and there.

4. Why do you use opiates?
First of all, to relax. I also use it for chronic headaches. Also, I use them to come down off stimulants (which is how I got started using them regularly).

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I am my own private drug scene.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral.


----------



## MistaJeff

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
19, Bay Area

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Hydrocodone, codeine, morphine, oxycodone, propoxyphene napsylate, Opium

3. How often do you use opiates?
when I get them for free (Usually less than once every 2 months). Pharmaceutical opiates are not worth money.

4. Why do you use opiates?
they get me high

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Acid Freak 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
oral, smoked the opium ofcourse


----------



## jackie jones

NY - in the sticks, I use only pharmaceutical opiates/opioids, multiple times weekly, confidence/euphoria, opiates/psychedelics, Oral, insufflation, IV....


----------



## JimLovesOxies

*what kind of heroin user...*

full blown junkie xD

18, male, south central pennsylvania baby
I love the way it makes you feel, as we all know the withdrawals are indescribable. worse than hell.

I use everday.

Im currently prescribed 2 50mg Tramadol, twice per day. I supplement with multiple bags of heroin, or oxies, methadone, subutex or anything else I can use to keep the sickness at bay. 

My first opiate experience was 2 perc 7.5's snorted before school. I puked in English and Math but was feeling awesome. Since then I've gone on to use hydrocodone, oxycodone/roxi, heroin, tramadol(if thats considered an opiate), dextropropoxephene, opium, morphine, hydromorphone, oxymorphone, dilaudid, buprenorphine(subutex) methadone, codeine, and I think thats it...

If I can't inject it, I'll snort it. Even those damn percs and vicodin with all their bullshit fillers and APAP. Once I plug my nasal passages up with tylenol I'll smash 'em up and parachute. The Cold water extraction works kinda good.


As far as the scene? I keep my drugs to myself so I'm not obligated to share >:D


----------



## i.am.mookie

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
21, From Philly/NJ but living in Louisiana right now 

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
I started out eating the 7.5 and 10mg hydrocodones and also the 10mg percs, then started eating the 30mg roxis. after a while i hated waiting 20mins for the fun to start, so i started snorting the 30s. then i started snorting Oxycontin 40/60/80mgs. eventually i got tired of paying all this $$ for pills and started sniffing heroin. then one day i got really bored and decided to IV, since i wanted to get really high and i only had 2 bags of dope.

...Ive been on and off suboxone for a little bit now.

*3. How often do you use opiates?*
Errr day

*4. Why do you use opiates?*
At first I used them to deal with knee and back pain. Once I started eating more than I was advised too, it started getting the euphoric feelings and loved it. I use them now to enjoy life and forget all my problems. it also makes work, school, life, sex...just about everything in life better...100x better. combining opiates and other drugs is also amazing...(coke and dope, e and dope, shrooms/lsd and dope, weed and dope). and i use the subs to not be sick when i'm not using opiates.

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
In Philly/NJ the people I hung out with used opiates, but not all of them. It was kinda your normal crowd of people who like party...you know drink and smoke. 

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*
Oral for any percocet/vicodin or generic Oxycontin. I snort Roxis and Prude brand OCs. I have snorted heroin but now its all IV. at one point I was taking the suboxone sublingually but lately Ive been IV that too.


----------



## Nagelfar

uumpaloompa said:


> 1. Whats your age and your geographical location?


27, southern Washington state USA



uumpaloompa said:


> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?


Heroin. IV heroin was my first opiate, I studied up on it; then micron filtered 20 milligrams of black tar heroin, good quality and potency (found the .22 micron luer tip syringes online), used isotonic saline rather than purified water (same sodium content as human blood stream: 0.9%, only important if you're shooting multiple times in a short span so it doesn't dilute your bloodstream of the sodium it needs: only pretty much necessary for cocaine IV which is what I started with before heroin. Days straight of use of cocaine IV, never once a seizure; I really think the sodium diluting others do when using purified water instead of iso. saline is a great part of the cause to the axiom "everyone who shoots coke in binges fishes out eventually").

I've used Dilaudid (Hydromorphone), Oxycodone IR & ER, CWE Hydrocodone (a full prescription; I told the doctor not to prescribe it for me.). Morphine ER, Codeine, Tramadol, Poppy seed muffins



uumpaloompa said:


> 3. How often do you use opiates?


Daily, multiple times a day.



uumpaloompa said:


> 4. Why do you use opiates?


I do not do well if I have none. After a half day of no use motivation leaves me. Then all aspects of life become burdensome and oppressive feeling; they all weigh heavily upon my emotions: way more so than usual. Then I start to sweat & get goose bumps; I become uncomfortable at any temperature, I am too hot & too cold simultaneously. I then become physically sick, throwing up, restless, moving from one place to another, unable to sit still but aching when moving. Moments pass and feel like an eternity because I am overly conscious of the world around me and I cannot shut my mind off. Taking a shower momentarily seems to help but then the moment I step out, before the water begins to dry I begin to sweat mixing with the fresh water that is still running off my body with the sticky dirty feeling of bodily perspiration.



uumpaloompa said:


> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?


I spend a lot of time with one of my dealers, and several friends who got into heroin with me.



uumpaloompa said:


> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?


IV. For a while I used liquid rectal suppository (plugging); which was a great alternative; use pliers to pull a needle out of a syringe, then twist the top off to the flat part with said pliers, sand paper it down just a bit, wash it off and rub it to get the loose plastic from the sand papering, and then back-load it (no pun intended: take the plunger out and put the dope in, reinsert the plunger, draw up water, hold tip and shake rough & thoroughly for 2-3 minutes.) Enter syringe to hilt; this may take practice to get the angle so it slides right in, but it must be to the hilt. insertion will cause a vacuum so be careful when removing it; lay on right side (the direction your intestinal tract turns) or stomach for a half minute or so: None should leak. The potency & longer duration and the fact that you know you're not wasting any in a filter, at the frothy edges of a spoon or up in smoke & pyrolysis on tin foil is a comforting thought as well. I suggest this to anyone who dislikes smoking and won't go IV; water lining black tar is not a pleasant endeavor (dissolving it in water and then snorting); if the smell or taste makes you ill, as it does for me, then plugging is the best bet. It is a widely used medicinal route for a reason; it is very practical if you can get over the stigma; I became so quick & precise with plugging that I could do it without removing any article of clothing; I once plugged H in a hospital parking garage. For women I hear vaginal suppository works well too if not better.


----------



## 802Fire

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
21, Vermont

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Never really ate percocet's or vike's when I was younger or anything...When I was probably 17 I tried OC's a few times, usually no more than a 40 and boy did I get JAMMED the fuck out back then...didn't get addicted at all back then. Once I got into my freshman year of college here in VT I found a connect for much cheaper than at home ($50...sry if that's not allowed delete it) so I started using more often..


3. How often do you use opiates?
Usually go on binges for a week or two and then like 3 days off where I do them every day, at least an 80 a day usually more

4. Why do you use opiates?
Severe depression...They just make you not really care, but at the same time I find that after 2 or so years of addiction the only times I really get shit done is when I'm high

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Back home, all of my old friends use OC everyday. At school, 3 or 4 of my good friends use and the school that I go and pick them up at my friends shoot them and smoke them exclusively...

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Snorting and occasionally i'll get the generic ones and eat em


----------



## rollingrainbow

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
18, Cali USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I used vicodin for fun. . .then I start using it at school and notice it makes work and school much more fun and motivating and after that it's been history. . .I occasionally take take oxy.When I can find a good price it, because I can get vicodin/norcos cheap or free.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I use everyday :/ because I work or goto school everyday. . im not addicted to the drug as much as the motivation I get from it. :/

4. Why do you use opiates?
I use opiates to get motivated, kinda like self medicating myself for depression. . :{
When I use them for recreationally I think what a waste I could be doing hw or something. . 
and don't like to get too high because then I want to isolate myself which I shouldn't do.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Me and my gf are affict together lol. We are both under control and make sure our tolorances never get to high or go to crazy so we run out. . besides that I used to have two best friends that I still talk to time to time but one is so crazy about getting high that she doesn't care what drug or when and had to drop out of high school because of it and the other friend is trying get out of the hardcore drug scene but keeps going back to it and they both bring me down :/
i miss them though. . 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
orally. . .almost always. . i've snorted a few times but oral is the way to go. . 
some times i like to mix it up and drink it. lol


----------



## rollingrainbow

802Fire said:


> 4. Why do you use opiates?
> Severe depression...They just make you not really care, but at the same time I find that after 2 or so years of addiction the only times I really get shit done is when I'm high



exactly how I feel. . .prozac has nothing on oxy lol.


----------



## bacondudeman

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
Los Angeles, CA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Tar and pills like oxy's and norco's

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Norco's everyday and about a G or a half of Tar on the weekend.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Their the best drug IMO, and i hate most people but opiates help me tolerate them. Plus i think way to much with out them.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
 On the weekends I'm in the rave scene, but there isn't much of a scene for my opiate use just a bunch of heads try to score dope

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Mostly smoke and every once and a while i IV.


----------



## granddesigns

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
     21, New England

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
     codeine, tramadol, oxycodone, heroin, but primarily oc

3. How often do you use opiates? 
     once every couple months, due to limited money and limited connections... they aren't very popular here I guess.  I like to get pretty faded though, usually doing 60-80mg in a night if it's oc.  usually start off blowing 30-40 mg and then doing the rest when the initial high fades.  typically I won't nod without throwing benzos into the mix.

4. Why do you use opiates?
     because they feel fucking awesome.  and take my intermittent despondency away.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
    not really in a scene anymore, but i used to trip a lot and make money off of psychs since they are prevalent where I live.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
     I snort my opiates.


----------



## Hasso

Hey, I'll chime in too - why not?

1. Calgary, Canada

2. First one I used was codeine, then when I moved to Vancouver I smoked heroin and could find it freely available, or else pharms like morphine. I've tried most opiates; hydro-morph contin, dilaudid, and morphine. My favorite would be oxy since that's the easiest to find here, and I love how long it lasts. My girlfriend is scripted statex IR morphine and gives it to me each month - god bless her soul.

3. Sadly, I use every day - but I do take time off here and there. W/D is most unpleasant though. I used intermittently for nearly twelve years before I got hooked though, so I did have decent will power.

4. My use is solely recreational. It's really become part of my life, and when I'm without it - I feel as though part of my soul has been ripped from me. I love a good strong nod, the euphoric peacefulness, and the confidence and charisma I exude when under the spell of the poppy.

5. I'm decently connected. I can have coke, weed, many different pharms delivered to my door within the hour. My best oxy connect is only a short train ride away. Most of my friends do weed or coke; I used to smoke weed but stopped. I'll do coke a couple times a year. I've not had to buy off the street in years.

6. Almost always oral. When I get hydro-morph contin, or dilaudid I snort it. If I have oxy or morphine, it's always oral. I've wanted to try IV dilaudid, or heroin - but I'm worried about how much I would like it.


----------



## phenyl1

I love all opiates, but my favorite is heroin it is cheap and efficient. i am in Detroit Michigan so all i can get is the garbage brown chunks which suck because they are twice the price of black tar and half as potent. i also love fentanyl but can almost never get a hold of it. pm me to talk about fentanyl. 

Peace,

Phenly1


----------



## aceinthehole

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
25 Everett, Wa

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Beans(oc) for the most part. H sometimes.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Every day.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I didn't know what I was getting into. I used to do a lot coke. I started snorting oxy's to neutralize the come down and I found out that I liked them more. Then addiction set in.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Pretty typical I'd say. Its dirty business. All my friends and I used to be coke heads. Now we're all bean heads and junkies. One just kind of replaced the other over time.  Where I live beans are the dominant drug of choice. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

I started out snorting them and gradually began smoking them. Now its the only way I do it.


----------



## kzorro

Here's an updated version

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20, So Cal

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Done most pharmaceutical opiates, the only one I'm missing is oxymorphone
I use mainly heroin now, and the pharms don't do jack shit anymore

3. How often do you use opiates?
It was close to every day for a few weeks, but at least once a week

4. Why do you use opiates?
For fun. I just like the effects produced by opiates.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Mostly I deal with junkies and pill heads right now, but I've got a bunch of stoner buddies, some friends into psychedelics...

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Smoke heroin, pop/snort pills


----------



## Korn3x

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
19, florida

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
my first opiate was a 30mg roxi i bought at school. took it that night at my house and fell in love. searched around for H for awhile, and after searching hard finally found some in my town. my love for oxy quickly transitioned to H. i do oxy more than H now because i haven't been able to get any H for awhile but i highly prefer H to oxy.

3. How often do you use opiates?
if it's during summer i'll use several times a week. during the school year i only use on weekends mostly.

4. Why do you use opiates?
i use because they make me feel awesome. i'm more social and content (even if i'm by myself) and i know that everything is going to be ok. they're my favorite drug because i dont get hangovers and i can function the next day. i also like them because they are non-carcinogenic, unlike alcohol.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
back home i know a lot of people that IV and do coke and stuff, but at college not a lot of people that i hang out with use harder drugs.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
i snort my H, and plug my oxy. unless i'm on a family vacation then i'll pop my pills in the back seat.


----------



## Princess_Poppy

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
23, Atlanta GA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
tried Oxy for the first time when my mom was sick and had a script, was 15. a good friend became addicted to OCs when we were about 20, did them occasionally with her. age 21, started dating a guy who had just gotten off dope. we started chipping (heroin). today, haven't been opioid free in at least six months for more than 24 hours. i go between bupe and H. i am always "quitting." 

3. How often do you use opiates?
every day 

4. Why do you use opiates?
when it began it was beautiful. i'm an artist and it was a tool. i love the daydreams and nod. it has taught me alot too. i used to be a bit of a shopoholic. i think i am much less superficial now. money has more value now that it equals dope in my mind. i am "trying" to stop/cut down for financial reasons, but if money was no issue i would be content in junky-dom. i can't really rationalize it, but i truly love the drug. i guess the other obvious reason is that i am officially opioid dependent. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
my scene really only consists of myself, my boyfriend, and my dealer. i have a couple of chipper friends, one who used to be an addict. all the dopefiends i know are back in my hometown, knoxville TN, and they are on oxy. 

now one of the places i cop is a different story. it is a neighborhood known for my DOC, and it is ROUGH, and i certainly worry about going to jail every time i roll through. i stick out like a sore thumb: hipster-ish little white girl with platinum blond hair... i know every way in and out though. they changed all the street names in ATL before i even moved here, but i refer to all the streets in the hood by their old names, just like it's residents.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV except with the bupe which i take under the tongue as you should!


----------



## olympic smoker

the worst....... a total pig with it.....cant hardly ever save the last hit fer the morn


----------



## Psych0naut

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20. Leiden, ZH

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Quite a lot. Started out with the milder ones first, like Codeine, Dihydrocodeine, Tramadol, Pentazocine, Dextropropoxyphene, Hydrocodone and Poppy Tea, and gradually moved on to stronger stuff, like Morphine, Heroin, Oxycodone, Fentanyl, Buprenorphine, Methadone, Opium etc. Now, after a while of physical addiction I ended up on Methadone Maintenance treatment and have been on that for a while, haven't used any other opioids since then, only occasional Heroin in the first three months but nothing since then. All in all I used around 15 to 18 different opioids.

3. How often do you use opiates?
I take daily Methadone as I'm in a Methadone Maintenance treatment, I used to take 120mg a day but have tapered a bit down since the beginning, down to 80mg a couple months ago, after which I went back up to 100mg again and stayed stable on that dose since then.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I started using it at the beginning because of curiosity, wanting to try every opioid a few times and get to know it's effects and how it feels, and because I liked the nice, comfy and relaxing effects it gave me. After a while I got addicted to IV Heroin due to a personal crisis, and after I processed that I kept using Heroin just to avoid withdrawl. I voluntarily admitted myself to an outpatient Methadone treatment and have been on the 'done since then. I'm planning to slowly start tapering down again in a short while, with the prospect of finally tapering down to around 20mg and then switch to a 10 or 14 day Buprenorphine taper and finally quit altogether after that.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
A middle class drug scene. Of of the drug connections are house dealers or not even actually dealers at all, but just friends and other people who can get me things. You can't get any drugs on the street by going to the getto or going to the worst neighbourhoods in the city, cruising around for people to offer you something, it doesn't work like that over here, or anywhere in the whole country for that matter. The only way to get drugs is through people you know and/or are introduced to you through friends and relatives. You don't notice anything from drug use around here, no people asking if you want drugs, needles on the ground, homeless people sleeping on the street at night or crackheads running around. The social system is very good around here and politics regarding drug use is pretty liberal.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I started popping drugs the normal way, orally, and snorting it, but after a while switched to IV'ing. Since then however, I still only inject drugs very occasionally, only if it's practicaly, relatively safe and actually worth taking it that way.


----------



## thelung

olympic smoker said:


> the worst....... a total pig with it.....cant hardly ever save the last hit fer the morn



lol yeah I can never _ever_ save a "wake-up" or "get-well" shot for the morning no matter how much I have.  I just do it all up no matter what.  I guess if I had pounds upon pounds of dope that'd be different...but i feel ya man!


----------



## Jabberwocky

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*

23, Queensland, Australia

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*

first used codeine for pain, switch to tramadol, then to transdermal bupe onto fentanyl patches then oxycodone and now morphine.  i mainly use oxy and morphine to get high now though i had a pretty bad addiction to the fentanyl a few months back
*
3. How often do you use opiates? 
*
daily for the most part, unless ive ran out and dont have anything on hand.  i can always go get codeine/tramadol from my doc or OTC.

*4. Why do you use opiates?*

pain management for the most part otherwise recreational use.  i love the euphoria and sedation they have.  theyre pretty much benign on the body compared to other drugs like mdma and meth

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*

im not really.  my friends arent heavy users of anything really, they mainly smoke and drop the ocassional e or acid trip. were all pretty chilled out, dont go clubbing nor partying really.  we have house parties, share our drugs and have our own fun. one guys the weed supplier, im the opiate and benzo supplier and another is the pez dispenser (ecstasy) so between us we have our bases covered.

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*

IV - for opiates/meth - otherwise oral or rectal.  i smoke my weed of course.


----------



## dhcdavid

*Updated response, 5 years on*

Deservedly so this thread soldiers on and stands the test of time. Here comes my new response, after last posting in it 5 years back!

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*

32 - Manchester, U.K.

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*

Due to ankylosing spondilitis been prescribed over the last 5 years codeine, dihydrocodeine, tramadol, methadone, fentanyl and oxycodone.

Currently on 100ucg/hr transdermal fentanyl with oxynorm (immediate release oxycodone hcl capsules) daily for breakthrough pain.

*3. How often do you use opiates? *

24/7 due to the miracles of the transdermal constant delivery system 

*4. Why do you use opiates?*

Offically for medical reasons. But in reality, increasingly, I use them because I need to - but separating out from that whether I use them constantly in order to never have to deal with withdrawals or whether I use them because I enjoy the numbness to reality which their use induces in me or whether I use them primarily because they near eliminate the very real pain which my arthritic condition causes me....? 

I just can't be sure.

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*

Outside of home use of coke and e I enjoy raving so I guess you could say I'm into the "clubbing scene".

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*

My opiates are either transdermal, oral or occasionally snorted or IV in the case of oxynorm.

Also coke is either nasal or IV depending on my mood.


----------



## odin14

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?   41 years of age. South Jersey, USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use? 
 Heroin Snorted it for 2 weeks then went straight too IV, Now on Methadone.

3. How often do you use opiates?
 Heroin; Everyday about 100-120.00 dollars aday. Now 140mgs of Methadone Daily

4. Why do you use opiates?
 They felt so good, Made me feel like superman, I could go out talk to anyone, I was very outgoing at first. And when I felt bad, It made EVERYTHING OK.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Back then Only Iv users and Bikers... Now No scene, get my dose and bounce.......

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
 IV. Now on methadone I use it the way its supposed to be used Orally, I dont play around with IV, IM, or plugging. I got on it to get away from that whole scene.


----------



## Unbreakable

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
25 - NYc Area

*
2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
Pain Pills and snort Smack

*3. How often do you use opiates?*
Id day 10 days outta a month
*
4. Why do you use opiates?*
I use it to self medicate for my GAD & For fun....

*
5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
 I enjoy raves so I guess you could say I'm into the EastCoast Rave Scene.

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*
Swallow pills, Snort Slips


----------



## jake99

1. Whats your age and your geographical location? 28 new jersey 

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use? 
Started dope around 21 ,  chipped for awhile, got hooked around 25, did jail time due to it ,  got out about a year ago and now for last year been on h or subs every day 

3. How often do you use opiates?
H about 2-3 times a week and sub on other days,  now got methadone , trying to wean off

4. Why do you use opiates?
I suffer from depression/anxiety and they are only thing that ever makes me feel good 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
NOne, couple friends who use but usually use by myself , unfortunatly dont have many good connects so when i do H i cop on the streets 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
sniff  H    eat pills


----------



## NomNomNom

1. What's your age and your geographical location? 28/New England 

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use? 
Started taking a few vikes when I was 17 and in the restaurant industry, went searching and found my mom kept a bottle of 7.5mg Percs in her nightstand. Been on/off all day user ever since. I've done Darvocet, Tramadol, Tylenol 3, Tylenol 4, Vicodin, Percocet, Dilaudid, Roxicodone, Oxycontin, Poppyseed Tea, and Opium.  

3. How often do you use opiates?
I'll go through streches where I have a little therapeutic dose in me for 3 weeks or more at a time, generally supply lacks a little to support this. It's good to have a "10 day voluntary" abstention every 2 months or so. A voluntary one being a time when I have, or have access to pills bit test my willpower to not use.

4. Why do you use opiates?
When i started using they were a wonder drug, made me more sociable, cured hangovers etc. The best part was definitely being able to have a buzz on and still go through my normal daily routine w/o anyone being the wiser. 

Now I use because well, I'm usd to using and I like being a little high...but also because people bore the fuck out of me. The suckof work is eminently more bearable with a little buzz on. In one way I think I'm being responsible in using this way I.e. Treating the affliction known as suck. In another way though Im habituating painkillers with everything I do in the course of my day. "ughh I usually have a bean or two with my coffee/morning meeting/checkingmy email/tying my shoe...this activity sucks w/o beans..." I hate that whole custy feeling.


5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
No scene where I am...people get a script for surgery and I hear abou it thru the grapevine. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Just eat pills, snorted a vike once hahaha, that's a blast when you're 12 beers deep. If you get a kick out of projectile vomiting that is.


----------



## brutus

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*

19, Southeast U.S.

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*

I've tried just about everything from codeine to fentanyl. I've been using for about 5 years. Overdosed twice. Died once, but I still use. Now I mainly use Oxycontin or methadone, depending on availability. Oxycontin is easier to get than methadone here.

*3. How often do you use opiates? *

2-3 times a week unfortunately, I've relapsed. 

*4. Why do you use opiates?*

Because I can't function without them. 

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*

Not really in any kind of drug scene, I guess I hang out with guys that are middle/upperclass that do coke, drink, opiates and benzos

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*

I've used transdermally, buccally, orally, nasally, intravenously, smoked. Now I either snort or parachute.


----------



## kurt66

1.16, Southern Utah.

2. heroin, hydrocodone, oxycontin, percocet, fentanyl, darvocett. Started using at 13 in middle school with hydrocodone and slowly progressed to other things.

3. 2-4 times a week

4. make me happy inside. make it so i dont feel like dying.

5. umm.. most of my friends smoke weed. but i also chill with the people that thizz and do opiates. 

6. Transdermal, intervenously, snort, orally.


----------



## BrokedownPalace

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*

21, New Jersey

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*

Have experimented with basically all popular opiates (heroin, oxy, dilaudid, opana, hydrocodone, codeine, methadone, maybe a few others)

*3. How often do you use opiates?*

Methadone everyday

*4. Why do you use opiates?*

I use methadone for maintenance, to get away from the lifestyle of shooting dope

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*

My core group of friends don't fuck around with opiates too often.  They smoke weed, drink, and benzos primarily but we enjoy a good session with psychs or other various substances every now and then.

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*

Have used all of them, IV for the past year or so until I got on the 'done, now strictly oral.


----------



## MarkRenton

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

19, New Jersey/Boston MA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

Have used oxycodone, hydrocodone, codeine, methadone, suboxone, kratom, and of course heroin.

3. How often do you use opiates?

Haven't used anything besides 6 5 mg hydrocodones since December 30th.

4. Why do you use opiates?

I used to escape my life.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

None of my friends do opiates anymore. I've left the scene.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

Have used them all. When I was using heavily I mostly smoked it off of tin foil but I have snorted and IV'd many times as well.


----------



## sleeping pains

1. Age and location?
21, USA, major north-eastern city 

2. What opiates do you use?
started in high school vary occasionally with percecet and vicodin. in the past year got into eating/drinking opium poppies, along with oxycodone, hydrocodone and morphine. recently tried heroin and am interested in doing more... 

3. How often do you use opiates? 
daily

4. Why do you use opiates?
to escape, to nod, to dream. to cure my ubiquitous back pain. to be happy.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
my own private scene... my bedroom, alone, the music on.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
eating and sniffing.


----------



## Sweet P

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*

25, New Zealand.

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*

First was codeine. Then morphine sulfate, homebaked heroin (monoacetylmorphine), oxycodone, and finally black tar heroin. These days I tend to only use morphine, oxies, and (very occasionally) heroin.

*3. How often do you use opiates? *

Not often. Several times a month, maybe? Price and availability are the main reasons... plus opiates aren't my drug of choice.

*4. Why do you use opiates?*

I like the euphoria and relaxed, care-free feeling. Helps me to escape the shit in my life.

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*

Most of the people I hang out with are heavy drug users, addicts, gang members, and so on. Hardcore guys and girls. Most of them are into meth (my drug of choice), but they use other drugs too.

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*

Oral, inhalation (smoking heroin), and IV. I don't IV often though. I know many people who have fucked up their veins and had nasty abscesses and infections, which kinda turns me off that route. And I'm not into snorting stuff.


----------



## Kurrupt

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

21, Toronto, Canada

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

Codeine, Tramadol (if you can call it an opiate), Oxycodone, Morphine, Heroin

3. How often do you use opiates?

Daily

4. Why do you use opiates?

Originally for the euphoria and relaxation, now for chronic pain.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

Everyone I know is a opiate addict 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

Used to IV, never again. Mostly oral (oxycodone is my opiate of choice) and occasional insufflation. Smoked heroin once, all other times insufflated/IV'ed


----------



## flacky

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

18, New York City/Los Angeles, USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

Heroin, then Morphine Sulfate extractions and Oxycodone. All snorted. I only use heroin regularly. Tried codeine once a couple years before I tried heroin, but it was a tiny dose and I didn't get high. As far as I'm concerned, heroin was my first opiate.

3. How often do you use opiates?

Limit my usage to once a week for opiates in general (aka, no trying to get around it with heroin on Monday and oxy on Wednesday)

4. Why do you use opiates?

The rush (well, the tiny rush) from the quick onset of snorting it, the euphoria, the nod

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

I lead _several_ parallel lives. It's actually kind of scary.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

Insufflation. Haven't leaped the IV hurdle yet.


----------



## bmore$finest

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

31, Baltimore area MD, USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

Never really was into pills until I found OC 80's from an associate I was fed em for free for months... from then on I tried any opiate I could find. Got into the raw for years... now I just use OC's and dope occasionally.

3. How often do you use opiates?

Limit my usage to once every few weeks but it took a lot to get to this point. And when I do I really get into it.

4. Why do you use opiates?

The escape and numbness 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

I am now a closet user... I have no choice

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

Smoke or snort never shoot... needles freak me out!


----------



## ECU7

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*

24, USA - South Carolina

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*

So far, I've only used hydrocodone and oxycodone.  My preference is oxycodone.  My first experience with an opiate was when I received hydrocodone after surgery.  I had an amazing doctor that prescribed me way more pills than I needed, and even wrote me for a refill!

*3. How often do you use opiates?
*
Once or twice a month.  I'm a student, not working full-time, so don't have the $$ for any kind of regular use of opiates.  My connect is also inconsistent, at best. 

*4. Why do you use opiates?*

I love the euphoria/relaxation, and as bad as some may think this is... the temporary escape from my crazy life!

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*

Not really into a scene.  Maybe this is cause I'm new and relatively inexperienced.  haha.  I do know where I want to go, however, and I am trying to get there.

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*

Oral.  I've tried a couple of other non-opiates sublingually.


----------



## guinnesseal

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
22 M CA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First was hydrocodones, for my wisdom teeth when I was 16.  Surprisingly, the wisdom teeth didn't hurt at all after the 1st day so I was just taking the Vic's to relieve boredom.  Other than that, codeine, darvocet, oxycodone (most available forms), hydromorphone, PP Tea, fentanyl (lollypops, and for a while my friend had fentanyl blotters - pretty cool actually), tramadol, morphine (lame-ass low B/A pills), methadone, suboxone, opium, and the big H. 

3. How often do you use opiates?
Usually every day.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I liked the effects - euphoria, energy, and relaxation - from the beginning.  I guess I got into them a little more heavily about a year ago when I was living with my parents and working.  I had a lot of anxiety and I wasn't on such great terms with my parents, so I'd be kind of pissed off and unhappy around the house most of the time, but opiates gave me a fresh perspective and fresh energy - on 40-80mg of oxycodone I wouldn't be nodding too hard, but I'd feel great and have good conversations with my parents again. 
Ironically, another reason I got into oxy was that I had to go to 20 narcotics anonymous meetings to satisfy the courts about a stupid marijuana ticket.  NA wasn't for me; I wasn't hooked on anything at the time, and the whole thing was boring, inapplicable, and offensive to me. (No disrespect to the good people who've helped and been helped by NA - I recognize its value to many people, but it's definitely got its flaws and should never be forced on anyone). Anyway, my solution was to be nodded out on oxy's, which made the meetings 100x better.  
Other than that, opiates helped me work and sleep more easily.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
College students so a lot of weed and liquor.  Adderal to study, and psychedelics for they psychonauts.  There's a junkie who lives in my building, but other than him, most people I know don't do a lot of opiates.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oxycodone - up the nose, sometimes I'll smoke a portion of it too.  Heroin - smoked.  Others, usually as directed.


----------



## cmeloni81

I use it all I hate to get into specifics.


----------



## cj

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
Birmingham AL 21 years old

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
started with hydrocodone tried oxycodone but In was never addicted until I shot heroin for the first time after that it was full speed ahead to self destruction.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Well I take suboxone now but not to long ago I did heroin everday I could get the money to do so. I still dabble with diesel on the downlow though.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I tried heroin the first time because I am a huge Nirvana Sublime fan so naturally I wanted to get a perspective on what Kurt and Bradley where talking about in there music. I kept using because it is by far the best feeling in the world.I was also sexually abused as a child so I think that there is some aspect of escapism involved with my addiction.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
alot of my friends from high school got into heroin with me a few still use so I will hang with them when I wanna go score. My true friends have all but abondened me because of my addiction and the shadyness that began to take over my life.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Only the needle I mean really is there any other way?


----------



## Jamshyd

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*

25, Southwestern Ontario (Canada)

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*

First was Tramadol, I think. Since then, I had tried Codeine, Kratom, Oxycodone, Hydrocodone, Heroin, Pethidine, Opium (Technically, Poppy pod tea), and Pentazocine. Oh, and that crap, Buprenorphine. 

Currently I only use Codeine with any regularity. If I had a choice, I'd pick either IV heroin or Opium of all of the above. I spent most of last year being addicted to Tramadol - I am one of those few people who find it _extremely_ euphoric. A couple of years before that, I spent some time being addicted to Bupe, for some obsecure reason (availability at the time, I guess?)

*3. How often do you use opiates? *

My current use is daily (Codeine), but I am slowly tapering down in hopes of stopping.

*4. Why do you use opiates?*

Why do I keep using codeine, even though chronically it becomes _dys_phoric...? I have no idea. I just do. 

Why do I use the stronger opiates when available? It is the closest thing to pure love that I can depend on, I guess.

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*

None currently. In the past, I used to hang out with many people who share my passion for Ketamine.

I do keep contact with a bunch of researchers though. 

If you count my travel, then I guess I'm in the "backpacker" scene more or less.

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*

Rectal for all, IV for Heroin and Morphine.


----------



## vector9

1.  23 New castle couny DE USA

2.  Mostly blue bagging it.  Oxys roXys dilodin mopho and sometimes percs if nothins around.  Not an everyday user.  But when it comes around I like to binge.

3.  I don't suffer from pain or dismay.  Just like to have fun here and there.

4.  No real drug scene.  Don't have many friends who are down with the gravy train.

5.  Always through the nasal ways.  Won't do needles.  And i only eat percs the burn isn't worth it.


----------



## RavinRaphael

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
23 almost 24 USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

first was methadone. I currently use: dilaudid, methadone, oxycodone, heroin.
3. How often do you use opiates?

1-3x a week

4. Why do you use opiates?

i enjoy a mini vacation from life

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

Rave scene. and Pharmy scene. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

insufulated or oral mostly insufulated.


----------



## ollieideal

UK

GRADE3/4 ,FENT and Methadone

Multiple times daily,can be a straight forward couple days doing jack using flat out,gouching out/nodding out, then using more for the sake i'm addicted,no underlying issues i been to 9 rehabs i worked thru all issues now i have accute awareness with each bit of gear ,which is so ,so,so much more hard for me to deal with my addiction now, before ignorance was me using not knowing i could get cleanin that ignorant's i thought i'd die a junkie or get clean ...somehow,somehow turned out to be a big fat effort and loads of responsible work and going against my now and then ingrained junkie sense's,it meant giving up,certain things,people ,money,work,and of course my hourly heavenly break.that kept the world and any shit trying to effect me, more than at arms length. when they say one takes responsibility they never mention in that off the cuff comment, that u will be a raw,timid,scared,stressed,anxious full withdrawn aching completely dooally mad person.Yet it is at that point that strength of character must come to ones rescue...or ur gone.At our most weakest n r most vulnerable we must find, and I found out I in vulnerability or in allowing myself to be vulnerable greatest strength is was...I found it,I found it by simply giving up retiring from the daily grind, I threw my hands up n said i give up,well shit i'd just done step 2 whilst pondering my feelings n next day laying in bed trying for some much,much wanted healing sleep.  If u know the steps u what I needed next. I found one but it weren't no fucking GOD.4 sure.

I'm in a scene that's hand picked for there type of character, people that can keep mouths closed and have incomes other than crime as i don't want ol' bill seeing me wit criminals (being an ex con myself now 2.5 yrs out of jail, i was in almost all my late teens n20's.TWO N A HALF YRS AGO I realized a creeping sensation all about my persons n life i was becoming institutionalized so i made a responsible yes very different decision to stay and learn how to live in the community,normally i only spend 2-6 months a yr out of jail.As u can imagine i'd developed a dependancy on jail ,i'd come out use loads,get a major habit and the get nicked doing somit daft and in I would go and detox see pals,get a cushty job,i was becoming an old lag.SAD so, so ,s o sad when i finally realized how fucked up my life had become how i could be so comfortable in jail where i knew all local crims,had no shortage of anything,had a hustle going making hooch, a basic kinda fruit n yeast booze drink that i sold n boy it gets one messy,soo2,5 yrs ago i got out stayed off h n resolved to give up crime,that took and can still take time to leave me,i have conditioned myself to think like a crook and when i'm around normal folk ,they really are shocked by how i think,even though it is really massively toned down to a level like the sit com porridge.Crook thinking along with criminal record doesn't bode well for one to find a job that's worth my while doing it will be 10 yr's b4 my crim record is quashed, ill be 44)
So the scene i'm in is and always has been ravers, but because i have a developed severe 
anxiety disorder i tend to isolate n since givin up valium 8 months a go i have become reculsive n have a eating disorder.

smoke,sniff,i.v


----------



## NCUK

1. philly male 26

heroin mainly but i now rely on methadone

everyday

to fix the chemical inballence in my brain

i was deeply involved in the philly street punk scene and we all were junkies for the most mart

with methadone oral,  any other drug its IV


----------



## OC4ME

27, DFW

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First opiate was hydrocodone, and it progressed from there. Now I do anything I can get my hands on but prefer oxycontin. Hydromorphone even IV'd is not long enough high.

3. How often do you use opiates?
I like to pretend like its off and on but i usually dont go longer than 3-5 days between 2 week long binges.

4. Why do you use opiates?
They make me feel awesome. Its like wrapping yourself in a warm blanket of BADASSMOTHERFUCKER.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Almost everyone has some kind of daily prescription pill. Everyone has a real job and a succesful career to some extent save our actual dealers. I am the only one dumb enough to attempt a prolonged opiate habit.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral & Nasal 99%, .99% IV'd (10x Hydromorphone), .01% rectal (once oxy plugged)


----------



## XxVeinityFaiirxX

*xxveinityfaiirxx*

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

23, Los Angeles

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
pods, codeine, methodone, oxycontin, and that lovely lovely Heroin

3. How often do you use opiates?
Every day.. multiple times a day.

4. Why do you use opiates?

It is my Love... and utter perfection. To watch my blood. The rituals of finding a vein. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

A slowly depleting and lonely one. (just one good friend.. and then all the random faces downtown.)  

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

Intravenously. please.


----------



## Feste

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
22 - UK

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Kratom, pod tea, opium & heroin

3. How often do you use opiates?
Once or twice a month at most, usually less.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I usually take psychedelic/dissociatives, opiates just make a nice difference to the usual drug use.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Not sure, most people I know are into regular drinking on weekends, plus know a few others into psychs or the odd RC.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral, insufflated, smoked.


----------



## Sir_Irving_Spoon

1. 29m, Northeast Ohio

2. First experience was in high school with hydro, then I quickly lucked into a bottle of 5/325 oxy.  Used heavily for a few weeks until they ran out.  Moved along for a few years, only doing opiates when they were easily available.  Four or five years ago, got a script for hydro 7.5s and have been in a love affair all over again ever since.  Currently use what I can get without getting into trouble.  Pods, mainly, but occasionally can score morphine, oxy, hydro, and methadone.  I try not to get involved with other users, as I keep company very carefully.  The wrong people can be the gateway to this not being a hobby and becoming a very shitty job.  

3. I use on a pretty well-controlled basis.  Have only experienced WDs a few times.  I use in spurts, then stop.  I have not stopped for periods longer than two weeks over the past three years.  I watch my tolerance, and when I notice I'm not getting as high as I did yesterday, I load up good and hard and cut the shit out for a few days or a week.  

4. Why do you use opiates?
It started out feeling like a warm, cozy blanket.  Still does from time to time... I feel so much more comfortable and "in my own skin" than I ever do when I'm sober.  I enjoy the euphoria, the increase in mood, and my ability to accomplish difficult mental tasks when I'm high.  

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I'm on my own little island where that's concerned.  My friends occasionally use coke, pot, mushrooms, MDMA, and sometimes a vike or two, but none are as interested in opiates as myself, and I make it a point to not make it an issue, as I don't want to be treated differently because I am a long-term user (with a miniscule tolerance, but they wouldn't see things differently if they knew that.)

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Mainly oral.  Occasionally smoke O when it's available, but that's rare.  Insufflate morphine sulfate when it's around.  Never IV'd, but would definitely not be opposed to it if the opportunity presented itself, and I had safety guidance.


----------



## opiaddict

34 female California
 I started using heroin at 16. My favorite is OCs.  I also like fentanyl, I open the package and squeeze all the contents into my mouth. It is a fat soluble so shooting it was a waste of timr, it gels up and will not pull into the syringe.


----------



## opiaddict

me too. I have never tried China White and always want to. Have you ever done it?


----------



## dArKsKaTa

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
19. Southeast USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
1st opiate was Oxy in the form of 10/650 Endocets.  I have EASY access to Hydrocodone, Oxycodone, hydromorphone, and fentanyl.  When I have the money I use the latter two. 

3. How often do you use opiates?
I slowed down a lot because I got put on probation and fines suck, but early this month my Dr. Rx' me to Tussionex so I have been using about 3 times a week.  I used to use every day.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I tried opiates because I have a herniated disk in my back.  I fell in love with the nod.  And a small does of opiates cure my social anxiety wayy better than any benzo has done.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Now a days I stick to two or three good friends.  All of them have had past addictions and we all kicked it together. Their DOC ranged from Cocaine, MDMA, Meth, to Rx's and alcohol.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral, Nasally, (I smoked a oc in a blunt one time.  Wasn't mine I wouldn't have wasted that poor 80.)


----------



## liss420

32/ s.fl chicks rock!!

ist tries percs for wisdom tooth extraction...age 16

OC's orally, then sniffin...age 20...on the weekends, then the weekends, then every other day

bangin OC's...age 21...daily

move fro FL to beantown(go sox) discover heroin....ahhhhhhhhhhrelief.....age 23

move back to south FL....no dope....wahhhhh, BUT discover the wealth of the pain clinic...OC's again, dillys (K8's).......age 25 still bangin daily

so now i'm 33 still bangin k4's n fentanyl.....double digi detox's n treatments later (some people just wont give up but they mean well) my slam spots have pretty much disappeared and at the moment my neck has a bruise....mabye someone out there has an idea of how to find that invisible vein i know is wondering around somewhere......if i could only find a reason to have a pic line!!


----------



## Bardeaux

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
21 - Florida

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I was never obsessed with them. I started taking hydrocodone around age 14 then progressed to oxycodone. I've never been fortunate enough to try anything stronger. These days I enjoy an oxy here and there and poppy pods. 

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Rarely. Its been atleast 6 months since my last opiate experience.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I enjoy the buzz. There are times I will use them to relieve pain, but the reason I choose opiates over other pain relievers is so that I can also catch a buzz. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I dont really belong to a 'scene' anymore. I've traveled around so much in the last 4 years I havent been social enough to fit into a particular scene. Back home though, my friends and I made up the local hippie/psychedelic/dissociative demographic.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Usually oral. Sometimes I'll snort a roxi


----------



## dj_esky

i usually pop 4 neurofen + at the  end of a massive meth binge, mainly to stop my muscles hardcore cramping up when i crash.


----------



## DiscobiscuitsA.C.

IV heroin, down to 1   10 bag shot a day
south jersey....atlantic county

love the pins and needles rush in the first minutes after injecting, and then the numbness that follows.


----------



## tarStar

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
21. West Coast, Bay Area

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Codeine --> hydrocodone --> percocet/OC --> Heroin

3. How often do you use opiates?
At least every 8hrs. Wake-up, after work, after dinner, before bed is my usual routine.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Theres just no feeling like the high from heroin...It's my best friend, my lover, & my worst enemy all in one. As of right now, I use opiates because I'm addicted. Been strung out on heroin for 2 years. When I first began using opiates, I'd use them because of the euphoria and the complete peace feeling

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I dont consider myself in a drug scene...I don't use with anybody. But I'm a junky, so I guess that's my default 'scene'.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Strictly IV.


----------



## DangerChamber

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

18, Tallahassee, Florida

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
     First opiate was oxycodone, and it progressed from there. Now I tend  to just use oxycontin, hydromorphone, and occasionally heroin.  Actually, Codeine was my first, but I didn't notice the opiate effects until I started taking oxycodone

3. How often do you use opiates? 
     Depends.  I try not to get addicted.  So a couple of times a week.  Tho lately I've been at a hiatus.  About 5 months now, until I got some hydromorphone about a week ago, been blowing on that the past 3 days or so

4. Why do you use opiates?
     I really enjoy the euphoria/happiness/sedated/content feeling that opiates give me. They are great recreationally and to do alone. Most of the time Im off in my own world nodding to hard to really want to go out and do too much. I also like using opiates when im doing stims, they just seem to bring me back to baseline, and i feel fine. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
     Most of the people I hang around with don't use alot of anything to heavily or alot. Most people I hang with are into weed/alcohol and the occasional psychedelic or mdma experience, which is why I find Im all by myself most of the time when it comes to opiates. I tend to be on my own in that category. Only a few guys I know do opiates, and hardly at all.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
     Oral, Nasal, Smoke, and  I IV hydromorphone occasionally.

You'll find that most of this post is unchanged from the OP.  That's cuz I'm pretty much in the same boat he is.  I kind of like it that way, as I find opiates to be a very anti-social drug.  They are my best friend when Im alone.

I tend to also be way more liberal than my friends when it comes to drugs.  I don't mind IV'ing anything and don't have any limits on what I would use and wouldn't use.


----------



## punchednthenose

*Detroit Opiate Lover*

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
24, Detroit Metro Area, Michigan

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First opiate was Codeine, it then progressed to hydrocodone, oxycodone, morphine, poppy pods, and then finally Heroin.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
A couple of times a week. Two or 3 tops.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I really enjoy the "I don't give a fuck" feeling that I get from opiates. I LOVE the euphoria (which happens every time) and nodding (which happens not so often). 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Most of the people I hang around with don't use alot of anything to heavily or alot. Most people I hang with are into weed/alcohol/coke and the occasional psychedelic or mdma experience, which is why I find Im all by myself most of the time when it comes to opiates. I tend to be on my own in that category. Only a few guys I know do opiates, and hardly at all. (I stole this answer from someone else here, it fits me perfectly.)

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral with all the pills I.E. Percocet, Vicodin, Codeine, and Poppy Pods. Nasal with pure Oxycodone, and also with Heroin. 
I don't IV anything and don't plan to.


----------



## RedRum OG

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
18, minnesota

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
bout 3 years pill poppin. hydrocodone, hydromorphone, opium, oxycodone, codeine, anything i can get my hands on

3. How often do you use opiates? 
bout every 2 days

4. Why do you use opiates?
fucking panic attacks and depression. but i just cant live without the rush, then the wicked amazing euphoria, then the numbness. its just what ive been lookin for my whole life

5. What kind of drug scene are you in
pothead/ regular stoner (not a junkie or dopehead)

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
oral when i have a lot, snorted when not as much


----------



## smokeymcpot42088

1. 22 MI

2. 6 years of mainly snorted morphine, but also plenty of hydros, oxys, dilly's....put it this way I no longer need pill identifier if  its  a USA made opiate......Than Heroin....Than Suboxone.

3.  Like Every Single Day. (Snoop voice)

4.  Why?.... Euphoria, complete happiness, wonderful rush......Id sum it up with "because it feels good"

5.  egh, all of them, stoner mostly,  im pretty deeply embedded in the local scene as a user.

6.  It really really really depends on the opiate,  Oral: Hydro, Oxy, Codeine. 
insufflated: Mscontin, Opana.
IV: Heroin, Dilaudid, IR Morphine.


----------



## Oppyandme

1) I am a 24 year old male, live in Brooklyn NY

2) First opiate/opioid I tried was an 80mg OC. Nearly OD'd and from there went to hydrocodone, codeine, oxycodone, hydropmorphone, suboxone and finally, my DOC oxymorphone (Opana).

3) Currently I use  daily, between 20 - 100mg of opana a day. I sniff it at regular intervals throughout the day. If I am forced to use oxycodone (ughh) and money is not an issue, I need between 200 - 500mg to keep me high throught the day. I have been an addict for well over a year, and using for over 2.

4) I use because I am deeply physically and psychologically addicted at the moment. I took a bunch of 3-5 day breaks recently with the help of suboxone. I am down to my last 70mg of Opana and back to suboxone for a few days and then hopefully, I can jump off and deal with the w/d.

5) My drug scene are a mix of stoners/ dopeheads/ straight edge/ cokeheads etc. Basically I have many different circles of friends from all aspects of the drug community. (except psychedelics, ewwwwww)

6) I used to only orally ingest my drugs, then I got into snorting. As a general rule of thumb with oxycodone, I sniff half and eat half. I sniff all my opana. BTW did I mention i LOVE Opana  Hail the king of opiates, Lord Opana!


----------



## Seven-One-Eight

*Any Heroin chippers?*

Any of you guys out there? Or are heroin chippers just a myth? I'm talking about long periods of time of occasional use (a few times a week / month). I've been able to keep my use down to around 5 times per month (insufflated). There has to be at least a few people who have maintained this level of use for a long period of time. Anyway, if anyone has been using moderately for a while I'd like to know how it's going, thanks.


----------



## oliphill

We all (addicts like me i mean) were, once.

Start to worry when the gap in between use slowly gets shorter and shorter.


----------



## sixpartseven

This is more of a Drug Culture, I believe.

DC Mods: Feel free to throw this back to OD if I am wrong.


----------



## Tommyboy

Here!
Yea I chip...  I use once every 3 months about... And by once I mean 10 bags over a few days, then stop.  The summer is when I use the most, then after that its only around holidays.


----------



## Khadijah

The simple answer is yes, the complicated answer is that if you know anything about the dope scene at all  you know that there is many people like this. whether or not they eventually end up as addicts full time depends on lots of things . But Im merging this thread  with a similar one, we got many threads in here asking about the kind of habit people got or how often they use.


----------



## DoorsofPerception

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
18, Tennessee

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Started with hydro 10's...quickly moved up to roxies and oxys....started shooting heroin for a couple months...stopped opiates for about a year and a half...now I'm back to banging heroin and a rare oxy here and there.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Pretty much everyday, multiple times a day

4. Why do you use opiates?
I love the feeling. I love nodding out, the rush, the high. I even love the setting up ritual. Though I use it for numbing my emotions a lot of the time which is very bad and also because I don't wanna get sick.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I have a group of pothead/tripper friends and a group of addict friends (mostly opiate junkies)

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
injection


----------



## Mr. Tambourine Man

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20, California

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I've had experience with propoxyphene, codeine, tramadol, hydrocodone, morphine, buprenorphine, opium, poppy pod/seed tea, and kratom (which is subjectively an opioid, as far as I'm concerned). Used to use tramadol primarily about a year ago, as well as a smattering of the others, before settling with poppies (preferably pods) and kratom as my opiates of choice.

3. How often do you use opiates?
I use between once and twice a week, depending on my schedule and workload, usually in the evening. I sleep beautifully on opiates of any kind, and as I suffer from occasional insomnia and RLS, I consider it a reasonable luxury. 

4. Why do you use opiates?
Purely for recreation, as they are wonderfully relaxing and a great way to reward myself after completing a project or a bunch of work. I also find that I enjoy socializing significantly more when opiated, as I am naturally more of an introvert by preference. If I would find certain people annoying when sober, though, opiates can often make me very irritable towards them, though I don't see it as much of a problem. Also, Kratom has the special effect of giving a light opioid intoxication with the drive to work compulsively, so I can use it to boost my productivity as a healthier alternative to amphetamines and similar, which come at a much higher physical/mental cost. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Since I introduced most of my friends to drugs other than alcohol and cannabis, I am an exception to the rest of my group. However, the drugs most usually consumed would be alcohol and cannabis, with benzos, psychedelics, and opiates being consumed less frequently. Not really a scene, per se, as the majority of my friends are not serious drug users, with the exception of cannabis.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Always oral, with the exception of suboxone, which I always snort for greatest effect, and opium, which I smoke/vaporize.


----------



## VespertineXR

*
1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
21, Central southern US

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
hydrocodone, oxycodone, oxymorphone, hydromorphone, fentenyl, 
*
3. How often do you use opiates?*
At the very least once a week.

*4. Why do you use opiates?*
First off I love the feelings it gives you, the euphoria, relaxation, anti anxiety, well i could keep going and going. I do have medical reasons as well, I have a severe lower back problem. 

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
The only drugs that I use that are not all natural are prescription opiates and benzos. I also use marijuana daily (helps with pain and nausea), i enjoy mushrooms a couple times a year, kava, and lastly one of my favorite naturals is Kratom.

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*
Oral, IM, IV, Transdermal, etc you name it.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
<25, SE US (NC)

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Hydro and oxy pills -> sniffing OC -> heroin -> shooting heroin, dilaudid, etc. basically. I use heroin most due to price/availability, but oxymorphone and dillys are nice too. Oxy is too expensive, Morphine is nice

3. How often do you use opiates?
once or twice a week max

4. Why do you use opiates?
I can function, I can nod, I feel  great, they're available, I have trouble saying no

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Raver kids, young broke kids tryna get fucked, so my IV use is kept somewhat hidden

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV injection


----------



## Zenethylamine

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
20, Midwest, USA

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
First was a 30mg Codeine, didn't take any more for a while after that. Tried oxycodone insufflated and then injected, then had a few opportunities with percocets. A week or two of massive tramadol abuse over a summer. Then a few isolated purple drank and hydrocodone experiences. Tried heroin for the first time fairly recently.

*3. How often do you use opiates?*
Rarely, whenever they happen to be around. Usually a few months between uses.

*4. Why do you use opiates?*
I seem to have a lot of minor aches and pains (both physical and psychological) throughout my daily life, as well as anxiety issues. I don't fully notice these things until I take an opiate and watch them vanish before my eyes. Heroin in particular seems to eliminate anxiety much more effectively than any other opiate. It's like getting to be back in the womb and getting to experience life simultaneously.
*
5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
Bored college kids.
*
6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*
Depends on the opiate, and its bioavailability via different methods. I prefer to eat oxys, since more is absorbed orally than via insufflation, and shooting it makes me irritable. Codeine is best taken in 'sizzyrup' with Promethazine, mixed with Sprite or Pepsi. I cold water extract Vicodin and drink the result. I am not above IVing things if necessary.


----------



## MikeDiesel

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20, Chicago, IL

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Heroin is all I do nowadays and come to think of it, it is really the only opiate I ever fucked with.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Every fuckin day...

4. Why do you use opiates?
At first cuz it was the shit...I couldnt think of a thing I would rather do then shoot some dope...I still love it but after the last 3-4 years at this point I do it daily cuz I need 2 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Mmmm?? I dont think really any my true friends dont get high with me..so I am kind of living that double life, or at least trying to.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV


----------



## Shaman_RN

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
21, Southeast USA

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
First was hydrocodone--I have tried hydromorphone once and would like to again but I can't find it  ; I've used a bit of H but it's too expensive around here.  Morphine, Oxycodone and Meperidine wrap of the list.

*3. How often do you use opiates? *
Recently pretty often; usually it's just on occasion.

*4. Why do you use opiates?*
I agree that opes are great to use w/ stims.  Even w/o stims they are nice 

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
Cannabis/Psilocybe mostly

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*
Oral, Inhalation, Nasal, Rectal, IV (rarely)


----------



## PhantomPt2

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20 years old. 15 minutes outside Chicago.


2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First got high on a few vicoden when I was about 15 or so, and it was one of the most enjoyable experiences of my life. I though to myself "so this is why people do heroin." Did those every once in a while for a few years. Then starting doing stronger opiates. Snorting dilaudid about 3 days a week or so about 8-20 mgs. Then finally tried heroin, fell in love instantly, and quickly became a hopeless heroin addict.


3. How often do you use opiates?
For the past year (with the exception of a few months) I have been doing them any where from 1 to 7 days a week. Did dope almost every single day for a little while if I was able to.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Perfect cure for my anxiety/depression. Makes me feel just relaxed, careless and just good.


5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Not really in a drug "scene" anymore. I have a few friends who are heroin users but I wouldn't consider em my close friends. Most of my true friends and I have kind of grown apart once I got a dope habit.


6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
can't get enough of the needle... : (


----------



## smackncheese

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
 22, Denver, CO

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
  When I was a young'un (let's see, about 12?) I got bit hard by the curiosity bug upon seeing all the codeine pills and cough syrup my parents had up in the medicine cabinet. Let's just say curiosity killed the cat. I have been IV heroin user for over 2 years now with only a month off. 

*3. How often do you use opiates? *
  Every day, if I can. Not necessarily because I want to, but the need has long since outweighed the want. Ironically enough, this is the first day of my kick.. and man, is it a gnarly one! 

*4. Why do you use opiates?*
  Obviously, to stave off the withdrawals at this point. I got started on them because my boyfriend was using and turned me on to it. He and I were good friends, and I had just quit my few-years-long IV meth habit. I had a box of 100 rigs that was nearly still full, and I brought them over to his house so he could take them off my hands. 'Needle-ss" to say, I didn't leave that house for a while.  I got addicted to the warm yet empty feeling, that feeling of euphoria and apathy and, essentially, feeling like God. I suffer from depression and chronic pain, so heroin was an easy trap to fall into.

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
  I keep to myself mostly. I hate most junkies around here, and being ripped off and stolen from isn't fun. I ran with a huge crowd for a long time and was far too allowing of who I let into my world. I have my tight little circle nowadays.. my boyfriend (or ex, shall I say, come yesterday.) and two friends, one of which is my main hookup. It gets lonely here sometimes, but my Boy keeps me from feeling too low. (And by Boy, I don't mean my man! )

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*
  Strictly an IV kinda gal.


----------



## unsettled

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

31, Los Angeles, CA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

It started with Vicodin, I took a few out of curiosity and it was like the perfect high, love at first sight, or swallow as the case may be. I've done Oxycodone, Codeine, Suboxone, Morphine, Poppies

3. How often do you use opiates? 

Every day twice a day

4. Why do you use opiates?

Well, at the moment I'm physically dependent on them, but mainly I just love the feeling, they take away my severe depression and anxiety issues and still allow me to function. To me they're the perfect drug.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

None. I have a few friends who use opiates occasionally and a few who use daily and a few who used to use daily and a few who are no longer alive due to H overdoses. No real scene though, I use by myself most of the time. I associate with a wide variety of people and I'm friends with all kinds of characters, from high level professionals to street people.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

Oral, I grind up the pods and swallow them with grapefruit juice, sometimes I make tea. Sometimes I take Subutex when I run out of pods. I take Hydrocodone and Oxycodone sometimes but they're usually too expensive when you have a habit and I really prefer the pods. I'm sure I'd love H and that's why I haven't tried it yet. I'm already in this whole opiate game deeper than I ever thought I'd be but I have no regrets. I love the opiate high.


----------



## tr420

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
22/NJ

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Started pretty young, around 15 with a friend whenever we could get our hands on some vicodin or percs his mom didn't use. This kept it pretty spaced and eventually we started dxm and damn near 24/7 drinking instead. We still kept in touch here and there although we pretty much parted ways -- until we met up again in the opiate scene that has overwhelmed my town. Now I can say I've done hydrocodone, oxycodone (percs, IR, and oxycontin), and even tried H - something I swore I never would.

3. How often do you use opiates?
About 1 1/2 years ago I started insufflating 30mg oxycodone IR in two doses about 1 or 2 days a week with more than a week between uses for the most part. Needless to say my habit progressed to the point that I was up to taking about 90-120mg a day/~60mg per dose and still not catching 50% of the warm opiate glow that 15mg gave me when I first started. Currently, I'm taking a month off trying to get my usage back in control.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Hell, when I first started I was 15 and was in the middle of my experimenting. Eventually, oxy IR became the drug of choice in my area about 6 years later and I decided to try it with my friend I did all my other drugs with one night. That warm unbelievably relaxed feeling (especially when I smoke weed w/it) made me start screwing with it more on nights in watching movies. One day I decided to bump a little before school and as others have posted, all of my depression and social anxiety was gone and my ability to feel somewhat normal made me love it all the more.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Haha, the section of my town was always the center of drug scene. I've been smoking weed with a couple of my boys since I was 11,  then the whole town progressed to coke (few to crack), then MDMA, and eventually the opiates. The sad part was everyone, even on the other drugs partied together until the opiates came about. Now I'm more back with just the smokers when I do go out, which is rare, although I have a few addicted friends I refuse to let go.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
The Percs and Vikes I always ate. Oxy IR, oxycontin, and H I insufflated. Never been offered a needle, although I wouldn't take it -- but then again I also said I would never do H or become addicted to anything. 

As for the stimulant question, I've never mixed opiates with cocaine, although since I first tried a blue, I always do it during the come down or my rare night of rolling.


----------



## Sound_Chaser

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
23/PA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I got my hands on some vicodin when I was around 12 and was a casual opiate user until I turned 15.  I got my hands on heroin and started abusing it along with oxies and roxies for about 2 years.  When I turned 17 i got sick of it and stopped with the help of vicodin(taking it so I wasn't terribly sick and reducing my doses every few days).  I stayed clean for about 2 years and ended up getting back on oxy contin when I was 19(as I got it for free).  I stayed on for about a year and half and moved so I could get off once again.  I have been using heroin again on and off for the last year my longest being the last 4 months of everyday use.  Here I am now.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Now it's every day about 2-5 times a day depending.  

4. Why do you use opiates?
When I was 14 I got on speed pretty heavily for about 6 months and can't use the stuff anymore(minus the occasional cocaine night).  I'm not a very big fan of benzos.  I smoked pot heavily for about 10 years and don't enjoy it much anymore(I probably smoke pot once a month anymore and that's only when I'm drunk).  Heroin just feels right to me...

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Alot of my friends are alcoholics/potheads.  I maybe have 2 friends that actually use. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV and snorting...I prefer IV.


----------



## RedRum OG

Seven-One-Eight said:


> Any of you guys out there? Or are heroin chippers just a myth? I'm talking about long periods of time of occasional use (a few times a week / month). I've been able to keep my use down to around 5 times per month (insufflated). There has to be at least a few people who have maintained this level of use for a long period of time. Anyway, if anyone has been using moderately for a while I'd like to know how it's going, thanks.



ive been chipping oxy and morph for 3 years without any incidents (snorted). iknow its nothing compared to heroin but 3 yrs with no slips is pretty damn good


----------



## Vengeance_Of_Rain

1. I'm a 24 year old female from Ohio

2. My experiences with opiates are limited to Vicodin. I don't use too regularly, just on a when-I-can-get-them basis. I needed them for pain, but the after effects to me are pleasant, and I enjoyed it. I don't make a lot of money, so it prevents from getting too heavy into it.


----------



## oliphill

So Im interested to hear what kind of a user you are, what opiates you use, the frequency of your use, age and a few other things.

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
_South East UK_

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
_First opiate was codeine and dihydrocodiene then tramadol, then heroin_

3.  How often do you use opiates? 
_I use Heroin daily_

4. Why do you use opiates?
_To survive. To hold myself.To self medicate I guess._

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
_I've got out of the whole slumming round the blocks type scene, and I live back with my parents._

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
_I'V_

7. How would you describe yourself in general?
_I am a full on addict. I hate my life. I would like more that anything in the world to be opiate free._


----------



## oliphill

MikeDiesel said:


> 1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
> 20, Chicago, IL
> 
> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
> Heroin is all I do nowadays and come to think of it, it is really the only opiate I ever fucked with.
> 
> 3. How often do you use opiates?
> Every fuckin day...
> 
> 4. Why do you use opiates?
> At first cuz it was the shit...I couldnt think of a thing I would rather do then shoot some dope...I still love it but after the last 3-4 years at this point I do it daily cuz I need 2
> 
> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
> Mmmm?? I dont think really any my true friends dont get high with me..so I am kind of living that double life, or at least trying to.
> 
> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
> IV



Sound similar to me bro.


----------



## kinderwhore

1. I live in the Canadian prairies.
2. I have done every opiate I have been able to get my hands on, from heroin (while living on the West coast) to oxy's, morphine, and fentanyl here at home. Oh yeah, and methadone.
3. I've used every day for 2-plus years now.
4. At first, opiates were a nice recreational alternative to the meth habit I was trying to leave behind...nowadays, of course, I get sick when I don't use, and so I do it to stay well.
5. Where I live there isn't much of an opiate "drug scene"...sometimes small groups of junkies get high together, that's about it...and my "real" friends mostly don't know about my habit, so I usually use alone or with my boyfriend, who also has a habit.
6.  IV baby!!


----------



## livinonthepharm

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
24, southeast NC

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Started using low strength pain pills, then started using Oxycontin when i realized it was way better than perc's and had no apap or ibprofin, then progressed to Heroin.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I started using opiates when i was 19, on a biweekly basis, then progressed to a daily habit and absolutely loved it.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I think it was to escape from the daily reality, and the fact that it put me in a wonderful mood and an extremely large boost in my energy. I guess mainly i loved to use while at work.(kinda weird i know, but worth it)

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Not really any, recently moved and haven't been able to get a good hook up.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oxycontin use was used first as nasal then fell in love with smoking it, Heroin use was of course IV.


----------



## digdoug

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
Big city in Pennsylvania

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Started with percs.. then roxis, oxys.. now dope. Oxycodone is still my favorite.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Used to use daily. I've cut down. I try not to use more than a few times a week. Usually not more than a few times a month. Last time was over two weeks ago and I only had 3 roxi 15s. Barely caught a buzz.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I enjoy them. I enjoy the way they make me feel. The ritual is fun, but the high is my favorite. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Depends on who I'm hanging out with. My close friends are suburban just out of college type people. They're *mostly* in the dark about my heroin use. Some know I have done it, some know I still do it, and some have no idea. The other crew is the bun/day crew and they know the story but they're not so great for hanging out with.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Snorting. I like to eat oxycodone on an empty stomach though.

7. How would you describe yourself in general?
Opiates fucked up my life but I'm doing my best to reclaim it.


----------



## rEcEivER.ione

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
Europe, Croatia

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
started with heroin. Suboxone maintenance, methadone maintenance and again subox. Tramadol here and there.

3. How often do you use opiates?
using suboxone daily. Heroin too, but rarely

4. Why do you use opiates?
Cause it numbs the feelings. I pretty much lean towards opiates when I'm down. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
ain't got much "real" friends anyway....

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I.V.

7. How would you describe yourself in general?
antisocial, addictive nature, fucked up in general I guess.


----------



## MK3Y2K

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
Central Florida

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
first started with percs a decade years ago, then OCs, then straight to heroin in one or two years. I am on methadone now, but still get high

3. How often do you use opiates?
I use everyday. if its dope i do about 6 to 10 shots a day. 

4. Why do you use opiates?
its started with a back injury, now im just a fuckin junkie that cant stop to be honest. I also have a fear of detoxing again.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I guess people would call me "jerrys kid". I love the dead scene.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I.V.

7. How would you describe yourself in general?
I love my track marks. does that make me sick? lol


----------



## uniformsquare

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

23, Austin, Texas, US

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

I started with RX opiates (Hydrocodone w/ APAP, Buprenorphine) and used when I got a hold of some which was pretty rare. I use Heroin almost exclusively now.

3. How often do you use opiates? 

Every weekend I usually split a gram or two of Heroin with my friend. I am careful to use in a manner to avoid tolerance and withdrawal. For everyday I use I must take 2 days off and I don't use more than two days in a row.

4. Why do you use opiates?

For the opiate high, in my mind it is the best type of high. When I use I feel very calm, relaxed, euphoric, and content. It reminds me of blissful apathy for I am largely without fear, anxiety, pain, or sexual desire.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

Most of the people I chill with that use drugs mostly smoke cannabis but will venture into consuming hallucinogens every once and a while. Most of them seem very opposed to what they consider "hard drugs" (Heroin, Crack, and Meth) this does not include alcohol or RXs in their minds I guess. I know only one other person that uses Heroin that I hang out with. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

I plug my Heroin.


----------



## Sentimental

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
17, US.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Started with Vicodin and Tramadol. Have also done Codiene, Oxy, Hydromorphone, Heroin and Fentanyl. I'm mostly using Oxy at the moment.

3. How often do you use opiates?
A few times a week. I'm at the point where if I had more money, I'd be using daily. I guess it's a good thing I don't have more money.

4. Why do you use opiates?
They're the only drug that I can't get tired of. Other things that I enjoy, I can only do so often. Opiates just hit the sweet spot I guess.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Most of my friends are just regular pot heads who will try other stuff here and there. I've never been a fan of weed though. They join in with my opiate use every now and then.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Usually oral, but I'd rather snort it if the pill is right for it.

7. How would you describe yourself in general?
Kind of a nerd. I play a lot of video games and do a whole lot of nothing. I don't have a whole lot going for me, except maybe my music. But being able to make a living of any sort off of my music is a shot in the dark at this point.


----------



## PendulumAM

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
19, Florida, USA
2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
My very first one was a Percoset in 11th grade, but I didn't do any more until I was introduced to Roxicodone last summer (right before my sophomore year of college). I didn't really even enjoy them that much until I injected one. I'm on suboxene now but before that I would use heroin everyday and roxies or oxy's if my guy wasn't available.
3. How often do you use opiates? 
Before I went on suboxene I used them everyday, even though I only IV'd 0.2 grams of heroin a day, I would still be sick as a dog the next day if I didn't have any

4. Why do you use opiates?
The rush. I love cooking up a shot, finding a vein, and getting that amazing warm blanket of opiate goodness. I wont  do an opiate that I cant inject. Snorted heroin doesn't do anything for me. I love how the opiate rush makes you feel great no matter where you are or what you are doing. Shooting up and then smoking a cig is just perfect.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
The only people who know I use opiates are my boyfriend and some people we know that also use them. My friends and family would be shocked if they found out I swallowed a pain pill, much less shot up heroin. I've always been the A student and hard worker so no one has ever suspected my drug use. Most of the people I hang out with and party with are also college students who smoke weed, drink and roll on E a lot. I'm friends with a bunch of E heads and people who dance with fire and DJ.
6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV!


----------



## Tunnelfission

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
Central Canada

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
first was hospital drip morphine which i hated, made me dizzy but I was also a kid not looking to get high. I use codeine water extractions probably 4 times a month but have used (happily) oxycontin a half dozen times and dialudid once, and one unidentified (vicodin is my guess)

3. How often do you use opiates?
4-6 times a month

4. Why do you use opiates?
I'm tapering off stimulants and psychedellics for a while and personally I just need to calm down sometimes and opiates really hit the spot, just get a buddy and play some video games all night and bullshit, nod off. I don't drink so this is my "sedative"

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Living mid city, know people in the rave scene and some really solid friends who research alot on thier interests similarily 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
CWE, popping, insuffulation 

7. How would you describe yourself in general?
I don't drink and prefer stimulants but hell my neurotransmitters are dwindling and they don't give me power energy anymore as much as stay up all night energy... and Opiates are just relaxing, a totally different direction, I have mild/moderate pain chronically anyways so a little break every week or so is nice


----------



## thugpassion

White male. Twenty nine years old, living in southern California.

Primarily a Heroin user. As far as opiates go I pretty much started with Heroin, but smoked it for years before I jumped in with both feet. I would use pills like roxi, dilaudid, or fentanyl but all those a long second from Heroin.

I use Heroin pretty often, money is definetly a factor that keeps my drug usage in moderation. Iv pawned and stole and husteled but Im not going through all that shit any more to get high. So sometimes five or six days that week and sometimes none, having schedule and shit like that determine what times I use.

Opiates are great. They cure every thing like depression, anixiety, insomnia, poor apitite, all aches and pains, and pre meture ejaculation.

The circle of people I use with is pretty small and select. Im sure their are alot of people that would like to know them, but no new people need apply....atleat in the immediate future. Its like theirs a type a dealer that deals primarley with the type of cutomers we are.

When I started  I was only a smoker being that what we have here is black tar Heroin. After several years I got around too fixing, the dope was very good so it seemed like a waste to smoke it.

The type of Heroin user I am? I guess Im square, I dont have visiable tattoos or look like Im tweaked out or whatever. I think I look like a college kid being that Im a college student so it fits well.


----------



## Tiesto

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
21, I live in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area), Ontario, Canada

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First opiate was oxycodone (percs), then came the oxycontin.  Those are the main 2 that I use, but definitely more ocs than percs.  Throughout the 6 years that I've been using opiates I've dabbled with codeine and hydromorphone (pills, capsules, and liquid).  Never seen/touched heroin, however I can find fentanyl patches every now and then but I dont touch that either

3. How often do you use opiates?
Sometimes daily, sometimes weekly, sometimes monthly

4. Why do you use opiates?
Because I love the way they make me feel

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
None.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral, snort (ocs not percs)

7. How would you describe yourself in general?
I am successfully "chipping" i guess.


----------



## funkgerm

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
North Jersey

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First opiate I ever took was 10mg of oxycodone. Threw up all over the place for a few hours. After that I didn't touch them for a few years until someone gave me a bag of heroin. From that point I would only use heroin and the occasional oxycodone.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I used to use heroin daily for about 3 years up until about 6 months ago when I got on suboxone. Now I use maybe once a week.

4. Why do you use opiates?
The escape, the nod, the euphoria, the release. It's the only drug that makes me feel exactly how I always want to feel.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Basically everyone I chill with does heroin. I live in a suburb and hang out with all middle class college-aged kids. Back when I was really bad I would chill in the hood all day coppin in the open air dopespots and do hoodrat shit all day.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I started off by sniffing, but now I'm 100% IV

7. How would you describe yourself in general?
When I'm not doing drugs every day I'm responsible, intelligent, and generous. When I'm getting high every day I'm a greedy scumbag asshole.


----------



## Beerman

EDIT: I just realised how old is this threat LOL, sorry, I thought it was nice to post my experience.

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
Sweden, early 20s, male.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First one was Heroin, I wanted to try the most "hated" drug for some people and the most "blessed" for some others. It was nice. I tried so far codeine, tramadol, dextropropoxyphene, o-DT, and buprenorphine. I think that's it. I want to try morphine, and all the oxys, hydros, codones, morphones, fentanyl, etc etc...

3. How often do you use opiates?
Now bupe every day, and heroin once a month or once every two months.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I started using them because I loved the euphoria, the relax, the warmth... Then I used them to get rid of my depression. Now I use bupe because I'm addicted to it, and I use heroin sometimes (IVd) for the rush, warmth, euphoria, relax...

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
My group of friends only uses alcohol and weed, and maybe some of them mdma or psychedelics once or twice a year, so I'm the junkie of the group. I have one friend who uses heroin IV every day, the one who introduced me to the heroin "world", and another group of friends but not that close, that uses a lot of amphetamines, mdma, psychdelics...

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I started by snorting heroin, then IVd, then oral codeine, then I messed a couple of times with tramadol ampules for IV use, also messed with dextropropoxyphene IVd (HORRIBLE), SL bupe, snorted bupe, IVd bupe. now I'm on SL bupe as I'm tapering.

7. How would you describe yourself in general?
I think I'm a good person, kind, generous (sometimes too much to the point some people thin I'm stupid), my religion are chemistry and physics, I like cats, I eat meat, trip with shrooms or 2c-x or lsd now and then, open-minded person, and sometimes with a weird sense of humour. Also I'm straight, at least I think so, I've never tried the other "side", and don't want to, I'm not attracted to it. Cigarette smoker (want to quit, I think nicotine is completely useless drug), sometimes people drives me crazy because of their "wrong" thoughts about whatever... but I'm usually a quiet person. I love drugs and to try new ones to get new conscience-altered states. When I can I use weed dialy, drink alcohol on weekends and sometimes I get really wasted. Also I'm a "regular" benzo user, taking 10mg of diazepam or equivalent per week, sometimes more if I don't have nothing else to get fucked up on weekends lol.


----------



## ahint

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
16. Yorkshire, UK.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Not much. Heroin, codeine, morphine. Poppy seed tea.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Every few months or so - not often.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I get bored sometimes, or want to 'round off' a nice night.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Is 'none' an answer? Only a handful of people know I use, only one (occasionally) uses with me. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Nasal.


----------



## DroneLore

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
22, east coast USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Popped a few vicodin; loved it. Drank some tussionex, loved it. Snorted some bupe, loved it. Tried oxy, loved it. Smoked, sniffed and IVed (once) H, loved it too much. Since I stopped H (never got physically hooked, thankfully), I've dabbled with bupe, oxy and hydro.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Rarely, as the only one I could get consistently was H and I am not trying to do that any more. When I have access, I limit myself to once a week, if that.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Relief from social anxiety first, secondly to feel really fucking good.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I first got into drugs with weed and psychedelics but I think it's been over a year since I tripped on anything. Most of my friends are potheads, I've only had one close friend who was a serious opiate user. All the other opiate users I knew were mainly just a channel for me to cop my own shit.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Prefer oral due to the decreased conditioning (longer onset) and the increased duration. IVed once, and having met a fair amount of IV users who care more about the rush than the high itself, I'm not into doing it again.


----------



## verso

I began to answer the questions in chronological order, but you know what, I can just straight-up tell you what kind of a heroin/opiate user I am...

I'm twenty-three years old, white and middle-class. I grew up thinking that the world could _and would_ be mine so long as I worked hard, stuck to the straight-and-narrow, and did the right thing. I thought that it would be easy, relatively easy, and I would simply take the reigns from an older, more experienced generation now ready to retire and having my best interests in mind. In middle school, even after the attack on the world trade center and all of the panic it caused, I still believed this to be true. I imagined graduating from college, settling into a profession, taking a wife and the whole sha-bang. In high school, even after the U.S. invaded Iraq, I still believed this to be true. I mean, how could it _not_ be true? This is how it works and how it _has_ worked for so, so long. It's a legacy, a tradition, really; the younger generation comes up, jumps through a few hoops like college and whatever else, we prove our worthiness, and then we settle down into those comfortable little nests that the older generation has made for us... a job with our name on it, a house with our name on it, _a future_ with our name on it. In college, I still believed this to be true, even after the economy had gone to shit, the older generation had decided _not_ to retire after all or to come out of retirement, everyone scrambled for jobs, the unemployment rate soared, and everything fell apart...

I guess what I'm trying to say is that I'm young and frustrated and I can see now just how miserable and bleak our future really is; I was a dreamer then, and I'd like to be a dreamer still, and that's why I do opiates. Even if only for that moment, that short amount of time after I blow a few bags or swallow a bit of oxy, I like to nod out and re-visit that more care-free dream world.


----------



## rakketakke

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
19, Belgium

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First opiate experience was opium/poppies. Up to now i've tried codeine, morphine, hydrocodone, oxycodone

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Poppies once a year, others are too random to put a number on. I tried oxycodone a month ago

4. Why do you use opiates?
One of so many highs 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I can't say I can connect to some sort of "scene" . I use drugs for personal gain/fun 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral, Nasal, Smoked


----------



## J.Wallace

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20, Northeastern United States 

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Started with Hydrocodone 7.5mg, started using for anxiety in my GED class. Ended up taking it every day, eventually progressing to daily habit of 150mg Oxycodone a day. 

3. How often do you use opiates?
Hardly use them anymore, simply because of how expensive they are and unreliable connections. I use to get them for $0.00 when I was an addict

4. Why do you use opiates?
I started using for anxiety. I had problems going to my GED, and my mother gave me one to calm me down, she told me to tell her how it felt. It felt great, and made me much more social with the class, but as much as I loved her she ended up enabling my usage and would give me Hydrocodone and Oxycodone from her medicine box almost daily. I very quickly became addicted and hooked on Oxycodone. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I mostly hang around with stoners. All my friends smoke pot, some indulge in harder drugs. I particularly hang around with people who enjoy LSD and Cannabis, occasionally other drugs as well. We are not afraid to experiment, but we generally have a negative view towards pills and real hard drugs, such as Heroin or Meth (Though I know it's a double edged sword for me considering I use to do a lot of pills, and sometimes still do) 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Started Oral, never wanted to snort anything till I tried Ketamine, that broke down all barriers and now snorting is almost always the preferred method, though sometimes I'll rather chew them than snort just for ease of mind knowing it might last a little longer.


----------



## shady4091

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
24, Alberta, Canada

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I would use anything I could get. Was first addicted to Codeine for about three years before I discovered Poppy-Seed/Pod Tea. Then was addicted to that for about two years. I've also used Oxycodone, Hydrocodone, Hydromorphone.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Was every day for about five years total. Been clean for nine days now... 

4. Why do you use opiates?
Because they make everything just fine.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Mostly just a stoner scene. We definitely also enjoy LSD, mushrooms and MDMA from time to time but we all smoke weed pretty much daily. Most of my friends are also against anything "addictive" so I used opiates on my own. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Sniffed a few OC's but 99% of the time just oral.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

1. Male 24, Los Angeles, California (southwest USA)
2. I don't remember, hydrocodone/codeine/oxycodone?  I only use buprenorphine since quitting heroin.  
3. Every day multiple times, buprenorphine IM / IV.  I micron filter. :D
4. ADHD, depression, social anxiety, balances out self well, stimulation/focus, and so on
5. I'm mostly friends with opiate users/trippers/pot heads.  I'm not a "let's go get an 8 ball of crack" kind of guy to say the least.  
6. IV/IM


----------



## reflekt

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20, Canada.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Started with codeine (T3's, then CWE of otc T1's) many many years ago, from there came Hydrocodone syrup (no hcl in canada), Oxycodone, Morphine, Hydromorphone.

3. How often do you use opiates?
It used to be only occasionally when I could get my hands on them. But now I've made strong reliable connections and I'll use for a total 12 days a month maybe, give or take.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I like to use hydromorphone with my girlfriend. Gets us feeling nice and bonding extra well. And I like to use morphine or oxy alone because I love the warm fuzzy great feeling and can be blissful with just myself doing nothing in particular. Beautiful shit.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Most people I hang out with are just heavy drinkers and weed smokers. And they love valium, but it's relatively rare. Occasional MDMA use for going out. Cocaine use maybe once or twice a year, if that. Nothing big. I'm the most into drugs than anyone I know, and my best friend second. A couple people I hangout with occasionally are into opiates and coke regularly though.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral or insufflation. Depending which BA is higher for the drug. Thinking about trying anal administration, but not sold yet...


----------



## spacebound

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
21, Southeast USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First opiate was experimenting with hydrocodone from medicine cabinets, and it continued from there. Now I prefer opana when i'm wanting to get real fucked up and then roxies when i wanna get fucked up but still get shit done cause i nod out less than the panda. 

3. How often do you use opiates?
I use opiates about 4-5 days a week. 

4. Why do you use opiates?
I love the euphoria and it puts me in a great mood for interacting with others and getting shit done. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
All of my friends get drunk, and a good number do coke and xanax. 90% of them probably smoke weed and most are cool with psychadelics, molly, etc., but opiates are somewhat looked down upon. I do have some other friends that are typical opiate junkies but i more-or-less only hangout with them when i'm looking to get high. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
oral and snorting


----------



## Znegative

1. What's your age and geographical location?
23, NY, united States

2. What is you're experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
The first opiate I used was heroin, though I've used oxymorphone, hydromorphone,oxycodone ,hydrocodone, codeine,tramadol, methadone, buprenorphine, morphine and fentanyl.

3.how often do you use opiates?
I'm on suboxone currently,so I take opioids every day.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I find myself feeling more at ease on heroin. I actually get energy from the drug too, so I find it helps alleviate me of a lot of apathy, and helps me get work done. Heroin seems to clear my head, and when I'm high, I feel like I can differentiate what is Important and what is bull shit.

5.what kind of drug scene are you in?
When I was using heroin, i usually hung out with washed out gangsters who I'd cop with, and sometimes with some squatter kids, but ultimately I would stick by myself, or with one friend. I wouldn't say I belonged to any scene really. Currently, I just hang out with my friends, some of them get high some of them don't.

6. Generally I inject opiates, though with certain pharmaceutical pain killers like hydrocodone, Percocet, codiene and methadone, I take orally.


----------



## wannabefree

No drug testing questions on Bluelight. Please refrain from asking them in the future


----------



## WhatICantSee

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
34 / Seattle, WA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Started using Black Tar Heroin about 8 months ago and now use "Pure" Heroin. 

3. How often do you use opiates?
Daily

4. Why do you use opiates?
I had been using Meth for over 10 years and needed to stop. Heroin helped me out in so many ways and now I'm Meth free but guess what, I have an opiate addiction. I use opiates because they make me feel great. I find life to be interesting, it makes me want to talk to people and have fun.  

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
*snip* Project NEON (Needle and Sex Education Outreach Network) raises awareness about the links between crystal use and HIV, hepatitis, sexually transmitted diseases and other health concerns to stimulant using MSM (Men who have SEX with Men).

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
If I use Speed, I'll smoke it. I'll slam Heroin!!


----------



## Mercc96

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
18 United Kingdom - SE London

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Started with codeine,tramadol. Progressed onto poppy tea ( my first love/addiction) then oxycontin. From there I progressed to bupe, then diconal (DOC) , morphine, methadone and heroin

3. How often do you use opiates? 
At least every week, usually when I can afford them.

4. Why do you use opiates?
untreated pain that has exasperated over 5 years- not really taken seriously. Using for pain relief ( which in itself is quite euphoric as I can actually function...) lead to a taste for the poppy especially since I have been spoilt with being able to use diconal. Anxiety, depression. I also find that I just live better/happier on the poppy, for example my school work is 3 times better than when sober. My social life improves ( i,e I dont hate people / extreme apathetic) as I am able to socialise without huge destain for the world. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
No drug scene really, bit of a loner.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

Oral, Snorted and plugged  ( bupe, morphine sometimes diconal or if i want to do a booty speedball)


----------



## Pill2Chill

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

20, Belgium


2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

First I started by doing a CWE on codeine, I really like the buzz. Then I got some tramadol for a broken thumb, and I really liked that stuff. The euphoria while still being able to "function" without too much sedation. Then I started using oxycodone on occasion. I kicked that and went back to tramadol. Then I tried pentazocine which I didn't really like (I even got the ones without the naloxone  ) Now all I use are the "weaker" opiates/oides. (tramadol, codeine, tilidin)


3. How often do you use opiates?

Currently every day. But I try to not use every third week, so addiction/tolerance doesn't get too bad.


4. Why do you use opiates?

Obviously the euphoria. I like the sedation, and the nod. (Yes I can nod off tramadol, believe it or not.) I also have chronic lower back pain. Tramadol tends to help alot with that. Because it's a rather "stimulating" semi-opioid it's "hit-or-miss", sometimes I nod, sometimes I don't. If I add a benzo the effects become alot more profound IME. (dangerous tho)


5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

* - I copy/pasted this piece from you because I'm exactly in the same boat as you. None of my friends like opiates except for one.*

Most people I hang with are into weed/alcohol/coke and the occasional psychedelic or mdma experience, which is why I find Im all by myself most of the time when it comes to opiates. I tend to be on my own in that category. Only a few guys I know do opiates, and hardly at all.


6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

Oral, nasal, IV (only like 3 times), IM (same as IV)

Grtz


----------



## Snake_Eyes

1. Whats your age and your geographical location? 
37, Midwest

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Hydrocodone and oxycodone.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
It varies, usually 2-3 days a month. Last month I did them 4 days but once I was no longer get the effects I wanted I take a break. My break this time is 5 weeks. 

4. Why do you use opiates?
Mainly just to get high since I don't have a monthly script, I'm not going to risk dependence by using more than once a week without one. However if I were to get one they would be taken as directed all but one day a month. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
No drug scene. I'm a loner that smokes weed, takes benzos/zolpidem and opiates. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral.


----------



## Rabidrabbit

1. Whats your age and your geographical location? 
25, NYC  

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I'll use any opiate/opioid I can get my hands on, with my Drug of Choice being oxycodone. I've used and abused oxymorphone, heroin, codeine, poppy pod tea, hydrocodone, fentanyl, hydromorphone and to a lesser extent, buprenorphine and tramadol. The first opioid I ever used was hydrocodone. 

3. How often do you use opiates? 
If I had an unlimited amount of money, I would use every day. Currently, I use daily for about 2-3 weeks per month, with 1 week that usually consists of being in withdrawal and miserably depressed and suicidal. Then I start all over again.  

4. Why do you use opiates?
I use them because I enjoy their effects while I am actually high. I am also addicted to them. They help me deal with both physical and psychological pain. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Most of my friends do some sort of recreational drugs. The daily opioid users I try to stay away from because I end up using more when I hang with them... 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Nasal, oral, rectal, sublingual. I've yet to shoot or smoke an opioid.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

1. NYC by way of the East Village. 

2. I'm pretty sure I've done them all.. but at this point in my life, I'm only interested in heroin, hydromorphone, and maybe oxymorphone.. and bupe of course. 

3. Tryin' to be clean now.. so It's totally random and unpredictable. I'm still maintained on bupe.

4. Because they feel fucking good

5. I use and party with typical NYC musicians and models, blah blah blah, cliche as shit. 

6. IV. That's it.


----------



## Willy Wonka

*Opm*

1. Whats your age and your geographical location? 
35, West Coast USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I've been on Hydrocodone (Dr perscribed) for almost 2 years now.  I pop oxycodone when I can find and afford them.  That is not that offten because when I can find them I can't afford them and visa versa.  I do heroin when I can find it.  This is also not that often.  I did IV my first time yesterday.  I had been smoking black tar all weekend and then realized that too much of it is wasted by smoking it.  So I took my last little bit and fixed up a syringe and jabbed my arm.  It wasn't a lot.  In fact it was little.  I did feel it.  It was nice.  But I wouldve liked it to have been more.  

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I am a steady user foir about two weeks sometimes three at a time.  I get my perscription filled.  I abuse that for all of a day or two till it's gone.  Then I got to my denstist and complain of tooth pain.  Then I abuse what he will give me.  By the time that is all gone I might or might not have found some hydrocodone or oxycodone or heroin from friends or homies.  At most I can string this out for about 3 weeks.  Then I am out and sick.  My sickness isn't the worst.  It's ussulay pretty managable.  It just sucks.  Once I run out I start calling my Dr.  He is a workers comp Dr.  He sucks for perscriptions and refills.  If I had my own insurance he would've been fired a long time ago.  It takes about a week from the time I start callng for refills to two weeks for my hydrocdone to get refilled.  Then it asll starts over again.  

4. Why do you use opiates?
I started from a pain perscription.  I never understood why people abused them because they just didn't seem worth while to me.  My wife would abuse the crap out of my meds though.  After awhile I found myself abusing them just as bad if not worse than her.  I began chasing that high.  Then I found oxy.  Then I found the high I was chasing.  Then I kept chasing.  Then I found heroin.  That was even better than the oxy.  Heroin and oxy are pretty had for me to find.  When I do find them I abuse the crap out of them.  But mostly it's just what started as pain managment.  Then that became abuse and now I find myself abusing, then getting sick, then abusing, then getting sick.  but mostly just waiting for the next time I can find some tar. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I really love MDMA.  That is what originaly drew me to this site.  I am deep into the world of mushrooms.  I love pschedelics because of the profound spiritual effect they can have on a person.  But I do love those opiates too.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Obviously I use the halucinogens oraly.  I have plugged MDMA before.  I mostly use my opiates oraly because the most of what I get is perscription.  The few occasions that I have found oxycodone they have been either just the oxycodone mixed with filler or the new oxy (the one with OP on the pill).  I have only found heroin 2x now.  The 1st time I got a $40 bag that I split with my wife.  We smoked it all night till it was gone then went to bed.  I am pretty sure we got ripped off that night due to the amount we received.  The second time I found heroin was just the other night.  I got a $50 bag and it was about twice as much as I had goitten for $40 the first time.  My wife and I spent  two days smoking this bag.  When it was jsut about gone I decided to IV the last of it.  YOu waste so much smoking it and there wasn't enough left for me to waste.  I had an unused sterile insuline syringe so I tried an IV.  Next time I get a bag I am not wasting any time smokoing it.


----------



## SirTophamHat

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
     24 (in <1week), Northeast USA

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
    4 years experience, started with oxycodone before moving on to heroin, hydromorphone and oxymorphone.  Still like OC, also I like pod tea & kratom.  When given a chance to take a pharm I usually do, as I like the fact that they can't be cut with anything.  Preference would prob. be opana>oc>H>dillies.

*3. How often do you use opiates? *
     Every month or two, sometimes more often.  I've had a few bouts where I had multiple uses weekly for a month or two, but I didn't have the money or free time to continue that rate of use without finding myself in big trouble.  Right now I've been over two months without any and it's the longest break that I can remember.  

*4. Why do you use opiates?*
    They're like a cheat code for your brain.  I feel like I'm a badass hacker (hahaha) when I'm feeling such blissful content and have no business doing so.  Finding that perfect balance of nod is really sublime too. 

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
     Big pothead, used to do psychs heavily and now do them occasionally.
*
6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*
     I insufflate almost exclusively.  Sometimes I'll gum a leftover crumb of pill...


----------



## backroll

1. 28, London

2. The first thing was heroin, when I was 16 I threw up everywhere and hated it. Then 8 years later I became a smackhead. It's weird because it took about 5 times to really get it, ya know? But I was attracted to the deviancy of it and persevered.

3. I only do them when I can afford them which is once a week now. I am currently relapsing. I smoked heroin daily for a year then went on a methadone maintenance programme. Went cold turkey on 70mg (DO NOT DO THIS) and stayed clean for 2 months. So despite getting back into it I am only using very rarely. And like anyone else I will do anything to get a nod, whether it's snorting Subutex, a nice CWE, Codeine Linctus or a nice few bags. I have never and will never inject due to a rather fortunate aversion to needles.

4. I use opiates because when you come down off this drug you don't feel shit (until withdrawals kick in obviously). Try smoking crack and have nothing to level out on. Yikes! My mind is so bloody active that I feel I can't relax, ever, unless I have some gear. And unless I really go hard (if cash allows) I find they make me normal, they bring me to a level where I feel I am like every other sober person on the planet. I was made for these drugs. And nodding out is the nicest feeling

5. I recreationally use party drugs with all my friends BUT when it comes to gear it tends to mean smoking in macdonalds toilets or homeless hostels. People frown on this shit in England big time!!! I  make sure the missus is fast asleep before I indulge or I get it done during the day away from her.

6. English gear smoked off foil. YEAH BABY!!! But I will stick anything up my arse if it's gonna work lol


----------



## Psychonauticunt

1. Whats your age and your geographical location? 
22, Netherlands.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Started out by finding codeine tablets in my parents' medicine cabinet when I was a kid. Was prescribed a large amount of tramadol for an arm injury, and loved that shit. Tried ethylmorphine, which wasn't all that special - but poppy pod tea was mindblowing. Since then I've had buprenorphine (hated it, never again), methadone, oxycodone and morphine.
I don't get them on the regular but when I do, I'll use most of them. Buprenorphine or fentanyl I won't take, but most others I would.


3. How often do you use opiates? 
Sometimes not even every month, sometimes about 10 days a month. Usually on 2-4 occasions per month.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Sometimes for analgesia, but mostly for the euphoric, escapist effect.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Mostly pot smokers; people do speed and ecstasy as well, but pretty much nobody else wants to touch opiates. Many like psychedelics but they won't take high doses of that either.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral for everything except morphine, which I plug or IV (and sometimes I'll snort oxycodone - but most of it I'll eat).


----------



## Cloudy

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
22, Texas atm, but lived primarily in NC (app mountains)

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First was oxycodone + codeine (20mg oxy + 60mg codeine).  I was fucked up :D

Now I'm using methadone 9 years later.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Everyday.  Been basically using almost everyday for coming up a year now.  Been using oxycodone, bupe, hydrocodone, oxymorphone, hydromorphone, methadone, tramadol, H etc. up until a few months ago where I basically just am using methadone alone.  

4. Why do you use opiates?
At first I was using for the experience.  I'd never use when I was depressed, or to hide from my problems.  Well until I became addicted.  I wasn't addicted until last year.  I ended up in the hospital, then fell into a oxy addiction because of depression, recovery from being sick, etc.  

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Well right now in texas I'm not apart of any drug scene, but in NC pretty much all my friends smoked weed and tripped.  I was the crazy drug user in my group, but everyone knew to come to me for questions about drugs because of my knowledge in pharmacology, drug culture, HR, etc.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I know people shit on taking methadone insufflated, but I love to filter my methadone pills, then snort them with a oral syringe.  With H I'd always snort.  Oxy, Id always take orally (fuck snorting, I'll take the higher BA and longer duration).


----------



## lilczey

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
24 i live in south Florida, west palm beach

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
im pretty much a fiend whatever always will b, perk oxy sub heroin back to roxi or oxy

3. How often do you use opiates? 
im clean right now 3 days :/

but i used every day

4. Why do you use opiates?
i um dont give a fuck i guess... in reality i dont kno why.. i kno they fucked to b using

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
hood gangster i guess.. im from nj... i would go to the dope set everyday... i still buy my roxis off gangster white boys black dudes mostly

lol

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
iv n snorted


----------



## llama112

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
21, CAnada

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
oxycontin and morphine

3. How often do you use opiates?
once a month

4. Why do you use opiates?
I can just zone out, be happy, chill out, not have to do anything, and ENJOY not doing anything

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I'm not sure what exactly you mean by that.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
mostly orally, sometimes snorting


----------



## Deadadrenaline

1. 17 & The Midlands, UK.

2. First took Tramadol, then progressed to Dihydrocodiene, Buprenorphine, Occasionally smoke heroin.

3. About 6 days a week.

4. Mainly, I find opiates help with anxiety/depression/paranoia, I feel like I don't hate the world so much whilst under the influence. I really enjoy the warm, fuzzy feeling they create, and I find the sedating/calming effects very nice to unwind a few hours before I sleep. And the fact I can be quite happy laying there doing literally NOTHING for hours.

5. Most of the people I know take some sort of drug recreationally, but not opiates. I only know one person who takes opiates recreationally, but I don't really find opiates are a social drug. I like to take them when I'm alone.

6. Snorting/ Smoking.


----------



## peacefuldreamer09

Southwest, 28 yr old female.

 Hydrocodone.  Have taken every well known opiate, opiod pill there is.  Oxycontin, demarol (can't remember if that spelling is correct), morphine, percocet, etc.   
 Fentanyl patches, have been treated with several IV drugs.

 I've had small stints with abuse in the past.  I am an every day user for chronic pain,  constantly resisting the slippery slope of going to heroin.

 MDMA and opiates are the loves of my life, as far as substances go.

 I've taken them orally and rectally. IV meds intravenously,  obviously.


----------



## Diloadid

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
21, Kentucky

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Started with oxycontin 80's in high-school (also used various other things like perc 10's). Roxicodone got big when I got out of high-school, so started doing the 30mg IR. IV'd an 8mg dilaudid one day, then started IV'ing everything. During my addiction I used oxycontin, roxicodone, dilaudid, morphine (MSContin/UCG/Ethex), and heroin. For OMT I did try both methadone and suboxone. 

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I do my best not to anymore, just got out of recovery a while back.

4. Why did I use opiates?
Helped me focus, and made me not give two fucks. I was a drug addict, I needed to bang something to get out of bed. 

5. What kind of drug scene were you in?
Used to be friends with pipeline kids, trailer park junkies, and all around Appalachian drug runners. Got out of that scene tho'. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV


----------



## China Rider

i'm the kind of user who isn't satisfied with just feeling alright

i like having my ass kicked

i don't use more than 3 times a month but due to always chasing the dragon i have a very high tolerance, it sucks


----------



## hthr007

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
21, Northeast USA, Boston area

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
The first opiate I ever used was hydrocodone 7.5 when I had my wisdom teeth out. Then I had an injury from a bad auto accident and had a prescription for oxycodone -- started with 10mg, now I use 30mg.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Every day for legitimate pain, "recreational use" is like 2x a week.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Euphoria, DEEP relaxation. Not a care in the world when I use it.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I'm on my own with using opiates, none of the people I hang around use opiates.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral.


----------



## mygreenbic

*the good the bad and the ugly*

I'm  31 from Pittsburgh, Pa usa..  my first opiate was an original oc80. I did oxycontin about four times before i stuck a needle in my a arm and shot a wutang  stamp bag of heroin. After that i was a regular William Burroughs. Within two years my life turned to shot and i went for the cure via methadone. This was before bupe and after about 20 hospital detoxes using catapres and librium.. you kids don't know how much easier it is these day's to do junk. When i started you either found a way to get heroin or you went to detox. There was no magic pill like there is now with subs. I got kicked off the meth clinic after two years of 90mgs a day for testing dirty for benzos a hundred times. They fucked me with a seven day drop from 90 to 0. I can't think of anything worse than methadone withdrawal. Oh wait ya i can, withdrawal from methadone and a ten mg a day alprazolam habit. The meth made me so sick to the point i couldn't get out of bed to cop dope or benzos. That was the most devastating three months of my life. You would think i would have learned my lesson but after i started feeling better three months later, right back to the dope man. See h on the north east coast of the us comes in little wax bags called stamp bags with logos printed on the bags, i.e. cadillac, or liberty powers. The thing is stamps are a mixture of heroin #4, fentanyl, and cut. I know this because i got arrested with four "orange crush" bags, and they routinely sent the bags to the lab for analysis, and i saw the report. There was also .5% barbituate listed. The differences between stamps and tar is the withdrawal. Everything about stamps is addictive. There is a little less than .1  in each bag and certain things like the different logos, the ripping open of multiple bags and watching it all pile up on a spoon, and especially the unexplainable euphoric rush you get immediately after pushing the plunger down. I can't count how many times i woke up with a needle in my arm and only half of the dope pushed in. Then the sickness, it is so awful you will rob your own mother to get off sick especially if you go like three days without a bag. There is no way that you won't go find ten dollars to stop feeling that way. Imagine if you were buried alive, and the only way out was to take money from a family market to get out. Would you get the money or just wait there not able to move while your six feet under knowing that thereis a way out. That's the only way i can describe it. So i kept slamming stamp bags because once your hooked (pre buprenorphine), that is your only option. I eventually got my head kicked in by task force for possession of four fucking bags. They wanted me to flip on the dealer and i wouldn't so they gave me the beat down that made the Rodney king video look like a Disney movie. Even if i was a lousy rat i couldn't do it anyways because the blacks in Pittsburgh have the dope game running like a well oiled machine. They have kids on bikes " look outs- to inform the dealers of the neighborhood is hot or not. And if they see you talking to a cop, chances are you are going to get shot next time you go to cop ( and you will). So i sat in jail for three weeks waiting for trial and they gave me two years of probation. There was a good and a bad side of that. The good side was because of the random drug tests i had no choice but to get off junk, but the bad side was because of the drug tests, i couldn't even smoke weed!!! Luckily, however this is about the time buprenorphine appeared. It wasn't subutex or suboxone though, it was 1mg of bupe compounded by the pharmacist into wax cubes. The psych had me on them for a month where the next phase was to be prescribed revia (naltrexone- a mu opiod antagonist.).  Please friends never let anyone convince you to willingly swallow one of those god awful pills. I took one then boarded a grey hound bus to go see a girl in boca raton Florida. Holy shit ten minutes later i started getting extreme hot flashes and goose bumps, passing out on the person next to me, going in and out of consciousness, etc. I don't know why this happened but regardless why take something that is going to block your endorphines anyways. As soon as i got off the bus, i met someone selling dilaudid 8s. Shit they were nice to bang. That guy eventually disappeared and i found a girl selling roxy 30s (oxycodone instant release 30mg). What heavenly little buggers. I had never heard of them before but i was in love. In Florida there is hundreds of pain clinics so op opiod pharms were everywhere. They actually have magazines full of adds for different pain clinics. The only problem was you needed a 400 dollar mri and 200 for the croaker. The thing is while looking through this catalog i kept seeing adds for "suboxone- the cure".  I did some research and found a suboxone doctor in Pittsburgh. That's the shit that saved my life. At first my doc was writing me 4 8mg  suboxone a day and i started getting migrations and i told him about this and he switched me to 8mg subutex times four a day. Suboxone is buprenorphine with a tiny bit of naloxone which is supposedly to deter iv use of the pills. It in fact is just a marketing ploy. I cannot tell you how many suboxones went through my veins. Subutex is straight buprenorphine, which the only difference i could notice is they didn't taste orange like suboxone.  Pretty much every vein in my body is collapsed from multiple daily bupe injections. I realized finally that under the tongue is actually better. It lasts longer, and in my opinion it feels better. It also gives me energy that roa and after you bang so much bupe it does nothing but take away your withdrawals and take care of the ridiculous needle Jones. I've been on bupe for a long time now and was recently switched to the suboxone strips ( little rectangle dissolving films → http://goo.gl/tw1sI ). Many people hate them but i like them because they have a higher bio availability, they dissolve quickly under the tongue, and its easier to measure out precise doses by folding them and cutting little pieces off with tiny scissors. So now that its easy to get high over the weekend and instantly get well on Monday by taking a sub, i have been chipping here and there. Mostly monthly i trade my dl-amphetamine 30mg irs to a lady for a few 100mcg/hr fentanyl patches (watson brand with gel inside). DON'T ATTEMPT THE FOLLOWING IT IS DANGEROUS BEHAVIOR AND I AM NOT ADVOCATING ANYONE TRYING IT: I squeeze out beads of the gel onto a paper clip, smear it on foil, hold a lighter under it and inhale the smoke and hold it in like crack. I usually do this on temazepam which is basically Russian roulette, but i have to admit it is heavenly. And i get a shit ton of huge hits from one patch?!! I love it so much to the point i can't even think about it because i crave really hard. Today i got my script of adds and anxiously awaiting my monthly fentanyl barter, i got a call from the speed freak saying that she lost her patches. I was so angry and i snapped out on her which is something i usually don't do. Anyways she is an addict to speed like junkies are to dope, so i sympathized and told her i would front her some. And i was sick because i stopped taking my subs three days prior. Lucky for me she brought someone with her that had a script of oxycontin. I haven't done oxy in years and didn't know that these generic OP 40mg oxycontins are almost impossible to break down the time release. So i threw off some amp for three oxy 40s. I already had 90mg of amphetamine salts in my system and was speeding my ass off reading through numerous bluelight  posts about this new generic ( http://goo.gl/yNxfB ← picture of three OP 40s surrounded by amphetamine ) anyways the bl posts had me really disappointed. I'm not the type to mess around by using acetone and other stuff fit for a chemist. So speeding like hell i took two hydroxyzine hcl and ten mg of valium and bit each pill in half and broke a tooth biting the third one and took another 30 of amphetamine to spice things up. I honestly didn't think i would get high off 120mg of time released oxycodone but i gotta tell you, I'm blasted. It took like an hour and a half and i was almost sure i wasn't going to feel it, but about three sentences ago that beautiful opiod feeling hit me out of no where. And the good thing about this is supposedly it lasts for twelve hours!!! Yea baby. I always forget how good the opiate high is until it hits me. I think the adderall, diazepam, and hydroxyzine are all doing a great job of potentiating. Oh euphoria. I'm going to try some gabapentin too because i heard that is a good opiate enhancer. I think, however, that hydroxyzine is one of the most under rated drugs for strengthening opiates. I've read in several pdrs and other professional literature that they actually use hydroxyzine in hospitals for potentiating. I swear look it up. I'm sorry for such a long post but there are two things that make me talk allot and they are amphetamine and opiates - both combined omg. If anything i hope this post might convince some people to stay away from the fickle opium alkaloids. It might sound like I'm having fun, but i didn't mention all the permanent damage i caused myself and my loving family. Also there were plenty more miserable days than good ones, but if you are ok about being a life long slave to a chemical by all means do what i did. If you want to be opium's bitch it will be glad to fuck you and take all your money. And there is not a better feeling than standing in the ghetto in the dead of winter watching the cadillac escalade approach you with chrome rims that you paid for with the tears and money of yours and your family. Don't forget, when you are a junky, you aren't just harming yourself, but you are also destroying every one that loves you... only difference is your the only one getting high and escaping reality while your mom, dad, brother, spouse or whoever is at home either crying or sick from being worried shitless that they are going to get that phone call to come identify your body. They don't get to feel that warm rush that you do, just the misery and pain. I'm not trying to preach but if by saying this i can help just one person and their family to not have to enter this hell on earth, then it is worth the time. 
Peace Love Unity Respect,
mygreenbic @sp0r412


----------



## Seyer

Holy wall of text. Can you please break it up into sections? Giant paragraphs tend to push people away from reading it (or all, at least).


----------



## Rabidrabbit

Why do we do this to ourselves?


----------



## mygreenbic

I'm sorry jesus, i really didn't think i was causing harm to anyone


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Seyer said:


> Holy wall of text. Can you please break it up into sections? Giant paragraphs tend to push people away from reading it (or all, at least).




Yeah, there was no way I was going to read that... Hah.


----------



## class-a-team

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

18, Ireland

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

Started using codeine when I was 16, heroin a few months later, and I've used tramadol once.

3. How often do you use opiates? 

It depends but I only use about once a month these times. I use codeine when I want a cheap buzz (about once a month), heroin whenever it's available to me (about once every 1-2 months) and I've only ever used tramadol once but I loved it and I am determined to find more of it! I use them socially when my friends are drinking, or when I'm bored and alone, or when I'm coming down off a stimulant.


4. Why do you use opiates?

Why not? They're the easiest drugs of all to obtain, and I've yet to meet anyone that tried opiates and didn't like the sedation and bliss they induce. I feel more like myself when I'm on opiates, my anxiety goes away and I feel safe. Most of all, I feel absolutely content while on opiates, nothing bothers me. When I started using heroin my first thought was "Well, that was overrated...." followed by "...why haven't I tried this before?!".

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

Most of the people I hang around with don't use anything except alcohol and weed. There are a few exceptions who use stimulants, especially MDMA. But I am the only person I know to have tried heroin.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

Codeine - oral, sometimes plugging.
Heroin - smoking, plugging, IM and IV, all depending on the quality and quantity I have!


----------



## ohshea

I'm 22 female living in los angeles originally from anchorage alaska

I started snorting Oxys then smoking then smoking heroin then shooting heroin and ive been a junkie since

I use opiates to deal with life they seem to normalize me. Plus I love nodding out.

Not really in a drug scene anymore since I came down to la but back in Alaska it was speed freaks I kicked it with

I only iv except snort if I end up in jail I always keep a stash on me


----------



## RevCriz

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
19, Wake County, NC (originally from Palmdale, CA)

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
About 6 years on and off. Fell in love with Norcos, upgraded to OxyContin to MS Contin then onto heroin.
I mainly use heroin now. Not really interested in pills, since a bag is cheaper than one little pill in my area.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Once every week.
Usually buy bundle (depending on how much we made minus food, rent) and finish it off in a night with my girl

4. Why do you use opiates?
It feels fucking amazing.
Kills pain.
It works very well for a weekly antidepressant.
It's also fun to build trust when you're injecting for your significant other.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
A majority of the people here indulge in drugs whether it be cannabis, hallucinogens, speed or opiates.
We're in the Research Triangle of North Carolina so there's a good amount of colleges around every corner.
We're also very close to the capital, so a good amount of lower income neighborhoods.
But more specifically, i just have my group of friends who use their DOA.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV, on occasion Insufflation.


----------



## Elkat13

1.	Whats your age and your geographical location?
33 / F – Los Angeles

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Same - First opiate was hydrocodone, and it progressed from there. Now mostly BTH (IV) but I still dabble in OP80 and Opana, Roxies and Morphine from time to time.  Too expensive to use at a good dose. Oral or IV

3. How often do you use opiates? 
was daily. Then I tried to cut back and missed a few days here and there. As of today I’m on suboxone again. 

4. Why do you use opiates?
I’m constantly chasing the high. It makes me feel happy and content and that I don’t have to worry about anything else.  Like nothing else matters and that makes me feel good. Yes, I like the rush too, but I just want to be in a state of euphoria at all times. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
My answer is almost identical to yours, OP ->”Most of the people I hang around with don't use alot of anything to heavily or alot. Most people I hang with are into weed/alcohol/coke and the occasional psychedelic or mdma experience, which is why I find Im all by myself most of the time when it comes to opiates. I tend to be on my own in that category. Only a few guys I know do opiates, and hardly at all.”
But I also hang out in a jam band rock scene where psych’s and mdma are really common. But in my circle of friends – almost everyone is pot/alcohol/sometimes coke, psych’s and mahl

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I’ve done it all – smoke, blow, oral, plug, IV – but I prefer IV or plugging


----------



## thizFreckles

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20, female, SoCal

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Used pretty much every pharm opiate. my opiate of choice would be roxicodone

3. How often do you use opiates? 
back when i was addicted, everyday. now about 3 times a week. sometimes more, sometimes less

4. Why do you use opiates?
just like the feeling. life gets a little boring and repetitive & its a nice way to pass the time. plus i love being super relaxed, nodding out, & falling asleep.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
most of my friends just drink & smoke weed. i was/am apart of the rave scene so some of my friends do e & drop acid every once in a while. i'm kinda a closet junkie... 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
insufflation. i would just eat them but they are super hard on my stomach & make me puke my guts out. smoking is a waste. & i don't have access to needles, & i'm kinda glad about that...


----------



## BlindSoothsayer

Age: 21
Location: Northeastern USA

I've only ever used vicodin.  I've had teeth out on multiple occasions, and each time I was prescribed vicodin.  I would take it at the recommended dose for a few days usually.  Within the past years, since I've started trying a few other drugs (cannabis, LSD, mushrooms, salvia, 4-HO-MET, DXM, MXE, nicotine, alcohol, MDMA, cocaine, LSA), I took a few vics from my parents medicine cabinet.  One time, I took two vics at a time.  After an hour or two, I wasn't feeling much of an effect, so I smoked a bowl.  Another time, I had about six drinks, then decided to take two vics spaced about and hour and a half apart (I know, liver damage).  That time, I ended up feeling a very pronounced feeling of drowsiness and numbness, probably because of the alcohol.

The only reason I've used opiates is from curiosity.  Then the other time I took them was just a drunk impulsive decision.

A few of my friends are stoners.  Recently, they've tried shrooms, but that's about it.  I have one friend who tries RC's with me and trips with me on other things.  Other than that, my other friends just drink.

The only ROA I've ever used is taking the pills orally, without crushing them up or anything.


----------



## achille1

1. Location:
California

2. Experience:
I am a born and raised booze hound, but since I stopped for liver pains and one to many incidents with authority, I decided to cope by switching to opiates. I started with hydrocodone, went to oxycodone, got into morphine, got some opanas when they came into town, smoked morphine, then got into smoking heroin. I was terrible at it when I started, but slowly got better.

3. How often:
At least every couple of days. Recently it's been close to everyday. Started a couple years ago.

4. Why:
I like to self medicate and since I have mental issues I can't talk to anyone about, I just talk to the opiates about them.

5. The gang:
My group is a strange group of people. Most of them partake in our frequent opioid use, but some stick to pot and drinking and pills. It's terrible because a lovely woman in this group who I find perfect hates my heroin use and I can't stop for the reason of her being inaccessible to me. Ehh...

6. Mode of transportation: 
I used to mainly take orally for pills, then I began snorting when Tylenol was no longer an issue, but now I chase because it makes me feel like a junky.

Goddamn, am I doomed?


----------



## Ms.Martini

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
19, Ontario, Canada.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
first started with percs, progressed to oxies, then progressed to any opiate i can find and h.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
i've been addicted three times when i had easy access. but now, probably 2-3 every two weeks.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Because how good they feel. they make me happy. everything is perfect when i'm nodding. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
i only know a few people that use, most of my friends just smoke weed. some do psychedelics. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
use to orally and nasally, and now i iv.


----------



## CaptCrack

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
 23, Texas USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Started out with a script of loritab 5mg for a broken hand from fighting. Next was Oxycodone(roxies) which quickly became my drug of choice. Ill do morphine if its all that i can find, but by far my least favorite. Lastnight i got oxymorphone (opana 5mg ir) and was pleasantly surprised by the rush and price {10 dollars each and 2.5 mg gave me the rush of about 50 mg of oxycodone (roxies)}. 

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Since i relocated from Florida to Texas ( about 2 years ago) I havent had a steady connect. So normally anytime i hear about anything worthwhile ill pick them up. I'd say on avg i get my nod on about once a week as long as supplies allow it. Before moving to texas though it was daily(i never wanna be like that again, spent all my money and time on opiates) 

4. Why do you use opiates?
Like most the immediate draw is the over all euphoria. Opiates also help me deal with my depression and social anxiety.(a problem ive been dealing with long before my introduction to opiates)

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Im not in any type of drug "scene". I dont use opiates socially, i tend to keep my opiate intake private.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Started out orally then i snorted them for a bit but that was quickly changed after my first time i.v. Once you go i.v threres no going back. People have told me that you get just as much of a rush from smoking certain pills as you do from i.v and ill be the first to call b.s on that. Nothing compares to i.v.

HOWEVER. I do not condone anyone taking the step from snorting your meds to i.v. Its just another step towards total drug dependency.


----------



## SugarHill

*Out of curiosity survey!? .. Heroin*

age 19
PATERSON, NJ (yea i know lol)

started with a banana (ten mg percocet) and it quickly progressed and now i use heroin mostly.. strongest n cheapest.. but shit i LOVE opananas if i could find them.. never can tho

i use opiates daily.. 4 or 5 times a day.

i use opiates because i am an addict.. always have been whether it was pot, coke, etc but wen i found opiates i knew immediately i fell in love and it was def my DOC... but i use it to escape emotions basically.

noone i hang out with is into any hard shit they are all potheads so i sneak around n use alone discretely.. the real junkie type =[

IV.. i like smoking dope everyonce in a while but mainly IV


----------



## Seyer

Merged into *What Kind of Heroin/Opiate User Are You*


----------



## magellan13

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
27, Los Angeles

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Started with hydrocodone and the occasional percocet in highschool.  Graduated to oxycontin 80s (OCs) freshman year of college, and then started smoking heroin that summer.  Quickly moved to IV use after IMing a couple times and from that moment on it was my DOC and favorite ROA.  Have tried pretty much all opiates, including hydro and oxymorphone, morphine, fentanyl, etc.  After casual on and off use, and binging, I became a daily IV heroin junky for 3 years.  Quit last september 2011 , then after a few months allowed myself to use pills: OP 80s, 30mg oxys, morphine 60s, and my favorite: opana 40s.   But these still cost too much to get high and I was taking 8-10 OP80s to get high.  The opana 40's worked but were still too expensive...so I decided to use heroin again but be responsible about it, only weekends, etc.  That's where I currently am.
3. How often do you use opiates?
I currently use about 4 times a month.  Actually more like 4 days a month, all day.
4. Why do you use opiates?First started using because they were fun.  Once I IVed I kept using to chase that rush I would get.  And when I was a junkie I was using as much heroin as possible to fill a hole in my heart.  After a couple years of therapy and psych meds, I use for fun......I think.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Most of my friends are jam band kids who use psychedelics (acid/shrooms/very occasionally DMT), MDMA, and occasionally coke.  I am kind of in my own scene and use almost ALL drugs frequently.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Nothing but the needle ever since I started that, but when I was using the opana stop signs I would snort them.  But yeah, pretty much IV only, though I've done it all.


----------



## cowgirldown59

Love thaat Fentynal, love that Fentynal I am on 100mcgs every 42 hours, just got a new brand do not like them at all, I am age ya know, and I live in Northern California, not much action up here in terms of opiates, no herion, or maybe just dont know the right people
Cowgirl Down


----------



## xkassandrax

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
19; Newport, RI.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Stared at 11 when I had my first surgery, pretty much taken every painkiller since in the past eight years.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Daily
4. Why do you use opiates?
I don't really know. I literally will take 20 Vicodin and just get the slightest buzz then I'll puke. But I suppose to try to deal with the pain from my leg. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Almost every scene. I have lots of friends that mix and mingle and I do the same sometimes. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Orally and nasally.


----------



## Nocturne83

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
29, Massachusetts

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Stared in 2008 with vicodin after a car accident.  Then a friend gave me an oxycodone pill.  Two years later, I found a permanent hookup.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Used to be a 4-day binge every two weeks.  Now, I just want to make it once or twice a month.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I feel like I can just tear around town, cigarette in hand, being incredibly charming and sociable.  Strangers don't seem as scary.  Not to mention it's fun to play video games on a light buzz(anything heavier results in my dropping the controller constantly).  Anime is ever trippier, and I get this burst of energy where I just wanna grab my bass and jam along to my favorite songs.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
None, really.  Some people I hang out with smoke pot, but I stopped smoking weed 4 months ago.  I don't even drink anymore.  No one I know uses opiates.  I just have my dealer who has a prescription.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Snorting, but when I used to smoke pot, I'd mix the weed with tobacco, pack my bong, and sprinkle a little oxy dust on top.  The wave that goes through your head is so intense, and the oxy feels like it's absorbing the burn you get with taking bong hits.  I definitely recommend folks to try it.


----------



## pirates_

*To all heroin users.. do you slam?*

In another thread I brought up how snorting heroin leads to shooting most of the time. Another poster stated something about it being due to a lack of will power. I find this to be very untrue. I am scared to death of needls but I pick them up and stick them into my muscles or my vein. So I just wanna know how many people out there agree that if you use dope it will infact, lead you to shooting it up. discuss please


----------



## Seyer

Merged.


----------



## BK38

1. What's your age and your geographical location?

22/Male/Beijing

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

I started with Tramadol Hcl (an Opiate-Analgesic) and did that pretty consistently from the age of 14 to 19. At 19 I did Heroin for the first time - I was hooked pretty much instantly. I did a ton of Dope that year, got clean at 20 for about a year, at 21 I started up again and have been at it in a patchy way (on-again-off-again) ever since. I currently use both Tramadol Hcl and Heroin. I also randomly tried Opium a couple times the Summer of '06.

3. How often do you use opiates? 

I am currently using daily - but I'm trying to taper down - though failing at it miserably...

4. Why do you use opiates?

I enjoy the bliss of not caring about much and the ability to accept anything that comes my way...Aside from that, I need it to be well now.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

I'm not really in any drug scene per say. I enjoy Opiates, MDMA, LSD/Psilocybin. Methamphetamine, Cannabis, Alcohol, caffeine and my Nicotine.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

I insufflate my Heroin, I've smoked any Opium I have ever had and I take any Tramadol orally (and "Parachute" these doses on occasion).

Be safe everyone!


----------



## brimz

Male Less than 40 but more than 35 years old 
England

Been using OPiates since i was 16 got a habit when i was about 20 so that's easy 20 years of opiate abuse.

I use Metahdone everyday .MMT patient for the last 15 years i use Heroin about 7 times a fortnight also Fentanyl , OXY & any other strong OPiod when i can get them.

I've got a Diazepam 30mg a day & Nitrazepam ( Liquid ) 15mg a day rx .

I'm not in a "drug Scene " I am a Drug addict with a variety of other interests  .
I've taken all the other major illegal drugs like LSD , MDMA as i used to go to large illegal Rave Parties in the early 90s

I usually inject Heroin with Crack or just smoke it off foil .


----------



## Emily29707

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
*18, Lancaster County, SC - Spend most of my time in Charlotte, NC*
2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
*Have only done heroin.  Haven't tried any other opiates*
3. How often do you use opiates? 
*Daily*
4. Why do you use opiates?
*Because I love the way they make me feel.* 
5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
*Most of the people I hang with do heroin.  Not exactly a scene.  Just a group of us that share a common drug.* 
6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
*I.V.*


----------



## lilczey

I just moved to southport, nc and ive been finding blank stamp bags nd suboxone stripps on the ground empty of course

Maybe theirs hope, florida and jersey have spoiled me with opiates... •__•


----------



## The Rock Monster

y  1) 21, Male, Phoenix, Arizona

2) opiate history: used pills like hydro and oxy until i was 18. then i was hooked on black tar heroin. i was smoking it at first. it was better than snorting, by far. now i hadn't shot up yet. i continued to smoke as my main ROA for 3 years, daily use mostly. If i wasnt using it wouldnt last, and it wouldnt last long. i couldnt seem to shake heroin off my back. for 3 years it had me. all i wanted was heroin. that was my only goal, all i ever needed or did. get and use heroin. stay high as a kite, constantly nodding out.  i wasted 3 years of my life, nodding out. now there were many good times, like everyday, but this was the fast road to nowhere. to jails, institutions and death. 

Now I am 21, and my Route of Administration is IV. I have been IVing for 2 years, once in a while, so i wouldnt fuck up my veins. I had heard from people on here, that Black Tar Heroin is so awful for your veins. and its the worst, blah blah blah. But really, it has been good on my veins. I have only missed one shot out of hundreds, and still that vein is huge and bulging. as are all of my veins. so in my case, black tar heroin is not bad. it has been good to my veins, as they are huge and bulging, still...

back on topic. so i am on Methadone Maintenance Therapy. I have been on it for two months, since May 22 of 2012. it has been a complete success, as I  have saved $1,000 so far, and have only used twice. 

3) frequency of use: for three years, i was a daily user. every single day i was nodding out, or sick. now i am on methadone, a daily dose of 120 mgs. i have used dope 2 times since may 22. i am going to keep it out of my life. life is hard enough without heroin addiction. forget about it...

4) why do i use?: theres got to be more than one reason that i use. to start, its one of the most amazing feelings i have felt. all you out there know what i mean, when i say "theres  nothing quite like IV heroin". its impossible to adequately describe the experience of IV heroin. 

another reason i used is depression. a girl broke up with me, and i started using again, and it took me a dcouple years to stop. heroin is really good at killing pain, physical and emotional. 

5)what kind of scene are you in: I use by myself now. I used to use with a circle of friends, 4 people or so.. but they died or went to jail. im the only one left. well theres another one like me, who hasnt died or been thrown in jail. its sad, seeing your friends drop one by one, dieing and being tossed in prison. all the ones i liked died, the sleazy skeezers are always the ones who make it. the good die young..RIP homies

6) Route of Administration: currently my ROA is IV. 

however,  i used to smoke as my ROA. i would smoke it off of foil . that would get me high as a kite. the highest i had ever been in my life, was off the foil. so it works very well, almost as good as IV. But now my tolerance is so high from methadodne, that i dont use anymore, and if i do,  i have to IV, as smoking does not effect me anymore. theres nothing quite like a big fat shot of heroin, nodding out for hours, all afternoon until you go to sleep.......


----------



## C_Tripper

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
21, Brisbane Austarlia

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I started with Codeine at 16 years old, moved on to Oxy, then on to Heroin

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Every day at the moment

4. Why do you use opiates?
I have severe clinical depression, so I guess I used to self-medicated. Nowdays I do it because I enjoy it. Lots.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
A tiny group of well connected people.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV only nowadays. Oral for dihydrocodeine every so often to keep the sickness away.


----------



## norcophile

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
23, michigan

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
i have used and misused methadone, hydrocodone ir, hydromorphone ir, oxycodone er and ir, and also oxymorphone er, currently using hydrocodone for chronic pain (and occasional enjoyment)

3. How often do you use opiates?
every day, except when i run out before refill day.

4. Why do you use opiates?
like i mentioned before i use for chronic pain mainly, multiple herniated discs. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
i recently moved to get out of the constant use scene i was in, always was tempted to more and stronger of whatever was around, now i associate with a few individuals who are in the same boat as i who use for pain and occasion enjoyment

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
oral or nasal depending on the opioid


----------



## TwanBeezy

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
27, Chicago

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First used Vicodin.  Then, used Oxycontin.  Then, moved on to heroin.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Probably about 5 times a week.  The other two days, I am figuring out how I am going to keep myself from WDing too bad.  This is part of the reason why I want to stop using them so bad.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I use opiates because I truly do enjoy the feeling they give me but also, I find myself using them because I don't want to be sick from not using them.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I hide my use from pretty much everybody except a few people.  Most people do not think I use drugs anymore.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I sniff the bags.


----------



## Znegative

I filled this out a while back but I'm not sattisfied with my previous post so Ill do it again.

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*

     24, NYC

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*

     I started using heroin when I was eighteen to deal with my boredom and anxiety. It was really just a fluke, as I hadn't dabbled in any narcotics previously to smack, just one day my pot dealer started selling dope and cocaine and a friend of mine and myself decided to 'try it once'. I quickly fell in love with the euphoria, and managed to not get too physically hooked for the first six or seven months that I was sniffing. Eventually things did get out of hand and I wound up in an outpatient program where I was put on suboxone (back when it was "not habit forming"), and after multiple relapses, am inpatient rehab, where ironically I learned how to shoot up. I began to experiment with other opiates after that, such as oxycodone, methadone, and fentanyl, as well as adding benzodiazepine's to the mix. Between the ages of 18-24 (my current age) I've had two periods of abstinence, one which was 9 months long, the other was 5 months (while on suboxone maintenance). I currently am on a methadone program though I still use dope sometimes, though the quality for the most part has become so shitty that I offten regret it. Though heroin is the opiate I've used the most, I'd say the most euphoric opioid I've experienced was IV oxymorphone.

*3. How often do you use opiates? *

     Well, being that I'm on a methadone program, I use everyday (40 mg). However I havnt fully discontinued my heroin use, which fluxuates. In the past four or five months I've gone at most 3 weeks with out fixing heroin, and I've also gone on binges that have lasted around two weeks. In the past month my heroin use has been about a couple times a week.

*4. Why do you use opiates?*

     At this point opiates (or rather most of the heroin I get) does not do what it used to for me. Most of the smack I've been doing has been pretty low quality and leaves me feeling dirty. However, I guess the reason that I continue to use is that I'm always trying to recapture those great highs that I used to experience when the dope was better and I had a lower tolerance. There is also the aspect of the rush. I'm not just an opiate user, I'm really a garbage head and I believe my greatest addiction is to the needle.

   The buzz that dope _used_ to give me sattisfied every desire in me. It made me feel confident, social, understanding, compassionate, patient and motivated. I truly felt like I was much more capable high than I was sober, which may have been true if I was able to control my use more. To me opiates aren't just 'downers'. The perfect dope high starts off with a stimulating euphoria that makes me want to engage with other people, and then ends with gentle sedation and nods.

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*

    I wouldn't say I'm really involved in a scene (it'd be cool if Bluelight was an island in real life..) but the drug users I assosiate with are offten much older than me. I've hung out with junkies and tweakers of all types though, from strung out Latin gang bangers to crusty squatters to intellectual/academic junkies to art school stoners. When all is said and done, I don't have very many friends IRL, just my girlfriend and a few people I've become close with at my methadone clinic. I don't see much of my old group of friends anymore. I really dont like hanging out too much with hard core junkies as I like to think my life has more to it than the never ending quest for drugs, but at the same time, most of the people I find interesting for other reasons end up being drug users as well.

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*

     Almost always intravenous administration, though recently I've been using my weekend take home bottles, as well as amphetamines rectally. If I can't ever put down drugs, I really hope that I can at least put down the needle. The needle fever has brought more destruction to my life than anything else as I have been heavily strung out on IV stims in the past as well. Luckily the prospect of changing ROA's is becoming more hopeful as so much of the dope I get barely gives me a rush and I'm determined not to go back to shooting cocaine.


----------



## tentram

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
     26, queensland, australia

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
     first was codeine/doxylamine and tramadol for pain management.  then soon found oxy and morphine, not long after started getting prescription.  i now primarily use codeine and morphine, occasionally switch to oxycodone.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
     usually every day with my PM regime but of course i use them up early frequently.  i'm sort of on a kick at the moment, using no more than once or twice a week to get high.

4. Why do you use opiates?
     for pain relief as well as an escape when i'm down in the dumps.  to enhance pleasure of music.  enhance social occasions sometimes.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
     none really, pretty private.  i only use with a couple other people and it's in the privacy of our homes.  i try not to go out stoned very often anymore as i end up making a dick of myself, under the impression i'm fine when i'm actually fucked up and slurring every second word, repeating shit over and over.


6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
     primarily oral.  sometimes IV - i've had extensive IV habits with an array of drugs and try to steer clear these days.  if i'm  using oxy i'll stick it up my nose or arse for the extra bit of hit it gives when it start to come on otherwise stick to oral.  my nose has taken a battering over the years.


----------



## Pagey

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
18, Paris, France

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First opiate was codeine, then hydrocodone & oxycodone. On a regular basis I use codeine & oxycodone.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Well I use them partly for pain management, so it depends on how much pain I'm in. Although I've gotten myself an oxy addiction so these days I use every day. 

4. Why do you use opiates?
I absolutely love the feeling of sedation they give and the more relaxed kind of euphoria and calmness. They just make me feel peaceful. Also I love nodding. 
(And sometimes for pain)

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I'm not really in any drug scene at all, I don't really know anyone who's experimented with more than weed...but that doesn't really matter because whenever I take opiates I'd rather be alone anyway.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral, always.


----------



## kronedog

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
21, Detroit, MI

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First opiate experience was Heroin when I was 16. Have tried various opiates since then, I currently use Oxycontin.

3. How often do you use opiates?
About every weekend, sometimes during weekday nights after work when I'm stressed.

4. Why do you use opiates?
They make me feel the way I want to feel, I don't know I can't really explain it. I like how they make it easier to socialize, and they take away my back pains which is great. Usually smoking pot will help with the pain, but not like Oxy's.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Well, for the summer I've been with the stoner crowd since a lot of buddies were back from school. They don't do much more than smoke weed, sometimes acid or DMT on the side. Otherwise I have a very small circle of friends, none of whom do opiates.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral or if I'm looking for some kind of rush, I'll snort them. Haven't IV'd in 5 years, and don't want to either.


----------



## Cloudy

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
22, DFW, TX

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I've tried codeine, *tramadol*, *kratom*, *hydrocodone*, *oxycodone*, hydromorphone, oxymorphone, *methadone*,* buprenorphine*, *heroin*, morphine.  Bolded are the ones I've used extensively in the past or the present

3. How often do you use opiates?
I use methadone everyday besides when I'm using say heroin that day

4. Why do you use opiates?
I love the way the feel.  After 8 years of using I did get addicted, but I quit oxycodone (haven't even touched oxy since last year when I quit).  I use methadone for a neurological problem everyday.  So, I use partially for medical reasons and partially cuz they are fun, and I'm also a bit of an addict

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Most of my real good friends are weed smokers, and psychedelic users.  Yeah they have used opioids because of medical procedures and indulge once or twice with the left over meds.  In tx right now, my only friend here is a junkie.  His brother used to be a junkie, uses methadone, and smokes meth/crack

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Depends on the drug.  Right now I've been doing alot of heroin, so I've been IVing.  I also waterline my methadone pills.


----------



## jeebis

1) Location: north east US

2) Experience with opiates (in this order): hydrocodone, oxycodone, methadone, tramadol, morphine, hydromorphone, suboxone, codeine, heroin, oxymorphone, kratom. (H is my most used/favorite followed by opana as a favorite and oxys as secondary most popular.)

3) How often: H atleast every weekend when I can afford it (luckily im a sniffer). suboxone during boring weekdays/when i feel like it. oxys (namely roxi 15's and 30's) when there's nothing else on the weekends.

4) Why do you use: Pure. Euphoria. also H is pretty cheap (and great quality around here) + I have both migraines and a very painful nerve disorder that opiates help. also it's a great emergency treatment for my crippling anxiety and depression.

5) what drug scene?: namely the rave crowd due to my DJ'ing/music production and love for raves. however the stoners and opiate heads are also my friends. 

6) what ROA: H - sniff or plug. if it has APAP, orally or rectally. suboxone is sublingual. everything else is either nasal or rectal (especially since i can defeat the OP and new opana time releases). 

needles are my biggest phobia, lol.


----------



## Tryptamino

1) Location: Los Angeles, CA
2) Experience with opiates (in this order): Codeine, hydrocodone, oxycodone, heroin, hydromorphone, fentanyl, morphine, opium (my Opiate of choice), oxymorphone.
3)How often: whenever i buy some, I end up using daily until i run out, and this happens maybe 1-2 times a month, so for a total of about two weeks out of every month is spent using opium in the evening. I've never withdrawn from opium, mentally or physically, although I used to be addicted to heroin, from which I definitely did withdraw.
4) Why do you use: Usually to unwind at the end of the day
5) what drug scene?: None, really. I use drugs with a bunch of alcoholic crusty kids who will take just about any drug that exists on this planet, but in particular we mainly use meth, opium/heroin and ketamine (as well as cannabis and alcohol, of course), but I can't think of a name to classify them.
6) what ROA: Smoked, as I only use opium regularly as for some reason it's the only opiate i have regular access to, although sometimes I take opium orally. Heroin, when obtained, is smoked. If I use hydromorphone or oxymorphone my ROA is insufflated. If I use oxy or hydrocodone, I use it orally. If it's morphine, I use rectal.


----------



## therealog

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
21 coral springs,fl
2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
started percocets, graduated to dilly speedballs
3. How often do you use opiates? 
every other day
4. Why do you use opiates?
they numb all of the guilt i feel inside.....
5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
always been a solitary user 
6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
iv dilly and crack, roxicodone+crack, or jst iv the opiates by themself when i dont have enough bread


----------



## purrpilll

1)NE
2)all mostly h its what is easiest to get
3)Was daily until 48 hours ago
4)To feel normal and numb the pain
5)isolate or with a bf dope been my bf lately
6)any


----------



## Tony Williams

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
18-23 - ENGLAND (18 started on da gear n rugs mate)

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Morphine, Methadone ORAL, Methadone ampule sc/im, bupe, Heroin, Diamorphine (amps) and OxyContin and yeah some Fent and alot more.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Well 100% of the time they are in me.  But properly it was daily then every 3 days I'd hit da smack but did 11 days on my 3rd dirtyday now but tomorrow proper fuckin gunna be on bupe and hopin every 2 week.

4. Why do you use opiates?
The rush.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
My human mates arent big on drugs some into stims, most are from forums, it's wide RCs, opis, benzos the lot.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Always nearly IV but snort da 'eroin if I can't hit a vein.  With Meth amps IM/SC I IV'ed I told my mate to IV or I would hit him and it's a waste of pure beauty.  Mate when you click "My Computer" do you wait a minute? no? same thing! JK 

£35k I've wasted though on these buggers!

I dress smart/normal, money I have but reason I gotta stop and calm down.  I like zombies and blood, I live with my family.  I don't nod really just feels good mang.

Feels good.


----------



## Ike69

Suburbs NY
Percs, Roxi's, Morphine both IR & ER, Fent, Dilly's
Every day for both pain relief and fun
Feels real nice
No drug scene
Mostly oral. A littlle nasal


----------



## PantyRaid

1. 23 (just about 24), Washington, DC
2. I guess if you want to get technical I was born addicted to heroin via my mother, she went on methadone the day I was born and I suppose they detoxed me with it as well. First recreational opiate use (actually first drug use period) was snorting oxys, started snorting heroin at 13, injecting at 14 although for a while I preferred intramuscular shots or snorting to actual iv use until I went from using about 3 times a week to being strung out and using daily at around 16 or 17. I've injected fentanyl, dilaudid, subutex, and morphine and snorted or swallowed pretty much everything else but for years now it's been just daily iv heroin for me.
3.daily
4.why WOULDN'T I use opiates? Haha, the usual, pain (physical and mental in about equal parts), social anxiety, habit (it's pretty much been a constant routine for me since about ten years ago), and, you know, feeling good.
5. I hang out with a select few other junkies that are pretty much on the same page as myself, long time users who still have morals (i.e. no stealing from other people - stores on the other hand are a different story, so I'll amend that to 'selective morals' haha) and are relatively intelligent.
6. Inject em.


----------



## 2c-goinsane

DFW, Texas. 20 years old.

Hydrocodone, Oxys, Methadone, Heroin, Codeine. Mostly Heroin though.

1-3 times every couple months, i just within the past months cut way way back feels very nice. 

They feel excellent, if i havent done them in a while i wont even really have much of a comedown. I also sleep like a baby for at least 3 days after each usage which is nice i usually stay up pretty late into the morning sober.

No scene, i use drugs with around 5 others that use a wide variety of drugs, don't look like drug users either, you wouldn't ever know unless we opened our mouths. we also use in a private safe environment. 

Nasally, freebase, oral.


----------



## zzz101

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
low 20s.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I first tried codeine when I was 17 but started using them when I was 21 - and still do. I _have _use(d); tramadol, oxycodone, and tried heroin and morphine over half a dozen times with different ROAs - I don't enjoy heroin or morphine. It mostly makes me sick. Ie; It does not get me higher than oxycodone or tramadol can.   

3. How often do you use opiates?
once a week, maximum. Sometimes I will dose twice in the same day (rare). I have never suffered bad withdraws. Though I have had some really really bad hangovers on the odd times I've mixed and drank too much. 

I spent hours and hours on bluelight, reading all the horror stories from opiates before I started using them. Maybe this is what kept me from abusing them? Who knows. Though it's only been a few years, ask me in 10 and my answer could be different. 


4. Why do you use opiates?
It's the perfect drug for me. It's better than peaking on MDMA. (I love that feeling) It does everything from make me happy, reduces anxiety, makes me feel like I can act like my true self. It;s like what I thought a benzo would be like. (I was so wrong, benzo's are boring)

after these few years - my tolerance has not gone up at all much. Though I'm starting to see that if I want to get high, (a high dose of say, 20mg oxy) it now makes me tired and sometimes anti social. I may stop for a while. Also I don't get as much euphoria. I guess you could call that tolerance, but I think it's something similar but different. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I've tried a lot of different drugs - opiates being the least common drug in our country. our country is only into alcohol and sub-par stimulants. we also love weed and psychedelics though is good. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral, Nasal, and something else.


----------



## spyhunter2

When I was using it was Iv Heroin, and I'm in the midwest.


----------



## Pissangel

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
Buffalo, NY.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I currently use heroin. But I've experimented with pretty much all of them, and never understood peoples fixation with opiates in general (when friends would rave about being high on tabs and the like), until I did heroin. 

3. How often do you use opiates?
Weekly, at least a few days in a row. If it were up to me, and not finances, it would be a daily thing - not just weekly. 

4. Why do you use opiates?
It's the one drug that allowed me to experience an absolutely (in my opinion) mind blowing high. Everything I'd done prior to heroin paled in comparison. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I'm not in one.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
 IV.


----------



## XxVeinityFaiirxX

Hey Im actually fucking stoked to've read this post.  --not to sound Lame or anything. --but in my area ...my uh ..."group". There aren''t many people who share those veiws. ...you know. Intelligent conversation. Moral Compass. Do it to Feel Good. --been using for quite some time... --anyway. Kudos. --xoxo. Veinityfaiir.


----------



## rkiimball123

I used a prescribed opioid, dilaudid. I'm up to eight mgs a day orally.  What I want to know is:   

Does zoloft or wellbutrin diminish the effects of dilaudid? I'm in terrible pain and am worried that my zoloft prescription is preventing the dilaudid from having its full effect. I won't ask my prescribing doctor for fear that he will stop my prescription for the pain killer ,and I'm afraid to ask my psychiatrist for fear that he will cancel my prescriptions for zoloft and wellbutrin.


----------



## areros18

Shucklak said:


> IMO once you start with the needle you will never go back. In my experience people who start booting it have lots more problems than those who dont.


Booting it? What's that?!


----------



## areros18

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
39, Female Los Angeles California

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First time I took an opiate I was 18 after a miscarriage. I loved the feeling so much I flushed the script down the toilet. Ten years later, after anxiety disorder, panic attacks, two kids, sciatic nerve pain and c section I was put on Vicodin and Percocet. I never looked back again. 
I now use what I can get daily or I get dope sick. I use Norco 10/325 recently using CWE, Opana ER (previously snorted- now dissolved and squirted up my bum). 
3. How often do you use opiates? 
Every creaking day every four hours. I cannot function without. I am a PMP. I have degenerative disk disease, SI joint pain and I am totally opiate dependent. 

4. Why do you use opiates?
for 1: it makes me feel good. Takes care of my physical and emotional pain. Rids me of anxiety, depression. Gives me energy. Makes me a better person. Unless I don't have any- then I'm just a useless lump of rotting flesh. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
No drug scene. I'm a soccer mom. A room parent, a wife, a cool a gardener. My best friend and husband know of my illness, pain and use of meds. They know I'm dependent. They do not know the extent I go thru to not get sick. I am ashamed of being an addict. But that's what I am. I chose this over panic attacks and physical pain. Now Drs. & the FDA rule my world. 


6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Norco's- CWE Oral
Opana stop signs - snort
New Opana dissolve and plug
MS Contin snort 

I have a dr appt with new pain management dr today. My third dr dropped me off all opiates and put me on topamax. Luckily I just had filled my Opana Rx. I've been using it slowly to fend off the WD's. I'm at a crossroad today. I can quit and go to rehab or I can make a valid argument that I was doing well with the regimen I was on and would like to continue on with Opana and topamax and (ugh) ibu for breakthrough pain because they won't prescribe anything that's not OTC in addition to what I have. 
I'm an addict and I've tried to quit 2 x. I don't think I'm ready to quit today.


----------



## Jean-Paul

tentram said:


> 1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
> 24, usa
> 
> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
> i was put on painkillers after knee surgery when i was 9. i remember my parents taking them away from me for "taking too much" but i don't remember getting high.
> i took painkillers in high school if i could find them, probably all hydrocodone.
> when i was 19 my 35 yr old roommate was addicted to oxy and gave me free lines all the time. the same year i met my ex boyfriend, who taught me how to make poppy tea.
> i did heroin for the first time around the time we broke up a few years later.
> 
> 3. How often do you use opiates?
> i'm down to about once every six months for heroin, any time i have them for anything else
> 
> 4. Why do you use opiates?
> i do have chronic pain, but i take it mostly to deal with anxiety, deal with jobs. for the indifference.
> 
> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
> i don't think i am in a 'scene'
> 
> 
> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
> preferably a pill i can snort. i wouldn't be bothered to use heroin in any other way than shooting. it wouldn't be worth it to me. i smoked it once. obviously for shitty painkillers, orally


----------



## Yeagerx

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20, Columbia, SC(Just for the moment)

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First one was probably hydrocodone. I did a lot of oxy's, opanas, and morphine. Now when i use ill just score heroin or morphine if i can find it. 
3. How often do you use opiates?
3 or 4 times a month

4. Why do you use opiates?
No better feeling then doing some H and nodding out to some 90's grunge music.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Me and my best friend use just about everything but we hang out with everybody too. Speed freaks, pot heads, acid freaks, ravers, heroin junkies, yeah just everybody 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Nasal is the only way to go for me.


----------



## Crazy Matt

33, Mid-Michigan

Started with enjoying a script for Vicodin around NYE 2004. Before that, just into stimulants.
Experience:
Hydrocodone -have kept tolerance at bay enough that these are still the usual go- to and acquired as medication of non- druggies. Allbrands and doses, favor Norco 10. Eaten only. Once held a script for a couple years( 7.5 x 120)

Darvocet-another I had a long term script for and would down handfulls at a time. Roughly comparable to Hydro. 

Oxycodone- spent a tragic amount on OC in the day, 10s to 80s. No Percs until this year. My preference for assorted reasons. Better railed but for convenience usually just swallow whole. If I have to guess on dose to get at the threshold I like, better to undershoot. Getting harder and harder to conceal their presence. A mild, at work amount has people alarmed and discussing how high I am after seeing my face.

Morphine- Kadian 100s had a hook breifly that were a bargain. Taken as pills are intended. now I had it once IV in the ER, cant recall the incident.
Opium- smoked in a rolled cig once, once with hash
Heroin- taken IV once weekly for a couple months switched to snorting Detroits finest to little effect another 6 months.
Dilaudid-IM in the ER with anti nausea and muscle relaxer meds in the mix, fucked me up  3 days long awake on Adderall and walking away from a rollover where I found myself still holding the steering wheel after I crawled out. Tie for best high ever. Have gotten a couple 8s that I ended up eating/wasting. The type of opiate opposite to my preference but wouldnt say that on it.

Suboxone- told they were Methadone , got a couple stop signs for little money. Swallowed one then the partially dissolved other. Extremely powerful for a pill nodding out all day and all that night.After the comedown it came back full force. Impressive.

Demerol-Once in the ER, dunno when or why.  All I can recall is it was at the onset, rattled my cage. In the stronger class, less euphoric, body buzz, bucket of cold water when it kicks in then drift right back to knowing you're real fucked up.
Fentanyl-included with spinal cortisone injections. Felt nothing opiate. Did have mind blown by Versed 's capabilities. Don't really claim it because may as well not have.
Tramadol- took tons of these. In ludicrous quantities. Like gabapentin, better than nothing and enough of them, not that bad. The stuff that gets me by between getting good stuff.

To be continued



Opium

3 varies, sporadic binges usually. Taking a break at this time due to finances and short supply.

4 It is my peace. Cures anxiety and constant fatigue from too much speed for too long. Contentment. Better amphetamine than amphetamines (oxy) . A breath of fresh air. I can function like a normal person.

5. Loner. Used to hang out a lot with dancers who were banging and slanging H. I guess, stoner factory workers is my crowd.

6. Noted above.

Looking to try opana soon, sounds like my ideal cept it is expensive and physically addictive.  The itchy, nausea,  droopy eyed heavy  stuff that makes you sick when you can't  re- up. No way can I afford even more than a couple a week.

Knew I have had it in many forms didnt realize how many were " tried once " status


----------



## areros18

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Depends on the drug.  Right now I've been doing alot of heroin, so I've been IVing.  I also waterline my methadone pills.[/QUOTE]

What does WATERLINE mean?
Thx


----------



## rhun

^ I'm assuming they mean chopping the pills into powder than mixing with water to make a liquid that they can take nasally. Not as harsh on your nose. 

I could be totally wrong though lol.


----------



## rhun

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20, California

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I tried hydrocodone when I was 14 and hated it. Still do to this day. I also smoked H when I was 15 and was similarly unimpressed. I then went on to become hooked first on E till I realized I just liked the speedy part so I switched to speed then cocaine and finally crystal meth. Then got over it and got clean until I had all these burns, abscesses, falls, etc at once and was on painkillers from the hospital constantly and started to kinda like them. Then I discovered Oxy and just fell in love. I felt normal for the first time in my life.. like something had always been missing and I'd finally found it (later discovered I have an endorphin deficiency like my dad). Also liked being high. Did the 80s every day for a year as well as the 200mg ER morphines and H when I ran out. Realized I was an addict and got clean for 3 months.. but just couldn't function, I just wanted to feel normal again.. I wasn't even after the high. But unfortunately I tried IV Heroin and it went down hill fast from there. And now I'm on methadone.

3. How often do you use opiates?
I go to the methadone clinic every morning.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Just to feel like a normal person, honestly. I use methadone as endorphin replacement therapy. But yes, I am still an opiate addict.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Oh I've been in them all. The ravers, tweakers, potheads, dope heads, and more... they're all in my town. I don't hang it with anyone who does drugs anymore.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I've tried every RoA though I only plugged once and will never do it again. After 3 months of heavy IV use I'm now only taking methadone orally.


----------



## Miss_Mary

Fresno, California, 24 female
Been on opiates on and off for 6 years. Started with oxys the progressed into a daily heroin habit. Now my battle is not only heroin but a 3 year suboxone/subutex addiction as well. Shit sucks. 
IV use
I used to use for euphoria etc etc now it's just to function, feel normal..


----------



## Miss_Mary

Biggest mistake.


----------



## RememberTheAlamo!

1.
i'm 20, northeast
2. 
heroin only, I dont like the prescription opiates at all, least the ones i've tried.
3. how do i use?
lately i've been injecting, i snort if i've got some fire but if i dont know the shit is good then i bang it.
4. why
heroin is easy to get and i like the feeling, especially the rush you get off a good shot
5. what kind of scene?
atm i guess the heroin scene, i've kinda fallen out of using MDMA/psyches/everything else since i got into heroin. with heroin, its like why use anything else. heroin is only my 2nd favorite drug, however


----------



## Sister_M0rphine

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
19, Southwest USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
My first opiate experience was hydrocodone. Once I successfully nodded hard, I developed an opiate fascination and treated them like pokemon rather than serious drugs. I wanted to try every opiate at least once. My opiate order went like this: hydrocodone, tramadol, oxycodone, codeine, heroin. I currently use heroin and sometimes oxycodone. 

3. How often do you use opiates? 
My use is pretty erratic. It ranges from once every month to everyday. 

4. Why do you use opiates?
Happiness. Euphoria. Listless apathy. Self-medication. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Most of the people I know aren't into opiates so I have a few "friends" that I generally consider to be recreational activity buddies. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Snort and oral for oxycodone. Snorting for heroin.


----------



## 1lost

42. South central us

Main hydro 10, narco 10, daily , morph 30's on occasion,  oxycodone a week a month
Started at 34 for Lil lift at work, love the energy, hate the chase, 

Daily

To feel normal

No per say scene, friends consist of providers ( friends, righhht)

Oral , snort when no apap involved


----------



## PawaPawa

Lady Chaos said:


> Yep, I did heroin before I'd ever even knew what hydrocodone was.  I puked my guts out the first time I did it - right in my friends backseat.



Haha just like in Christiane F, classic scene.


----------



## ixy

1. 20, northeast
2. I fell in love with this shit the first time i did codeine when I was 16 and about 6 months after that I was doing heroin everyday
3. For a few years, everyday but now i'm on suboxone and i try to control myself so about twice a month
4. Because i'm in love with them
5. A bunch of my friends from high school are into it, but I moved to another city so i don't see them much. I'm going to school and stuff (have been the whole time) so most of the ppl I know now aren't into it. 
6. IV because it's cheaper and i live for the fucking rush


----------



## llama112

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
22, Canada

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
oxys!!!! and morphine a couple times.  but I love oxys.  morphine is only OK if oxys aren't around.

3. How often do you use opiates?
once a month

4. Why do you use opiates?
It's fun to just chill, not do anything, and relax for a day.  Also great for MDMA or meth hangovers.  It's nice to just do it at home with my boyfriend.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I'm into the clubbing/party/dance scene ... mostly amphetamines.  The people that I party with use MDMA, meth, and coke mostly.  They think opiates are bad (most of them do ... not all) so I don't bring that up.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
orally. sniffing sometimes.


----------



## littlebro

*to dope users out there*

So ive done heroin over the past 5 months a number of times, always insufflation (snorting). Im curious what the demographics look like for types of use. In my area (the northeast) the common route many people go down is snorting pills> shooting pills> shooting dope. Where im from its odd to find dope users who only snort it or have leveled off at that point and have control. *So i guess what im asking of bluelighters is; 1. How long have you used for? 2. Whats your route of administration? 3. What are other users like in your area?*
p.s. this is my first thread and post, sorry if im in the wrong area i tried to find the most appropriate place for this and to follow all the BDD rules.


----------



## laCster

i dont use heroin anymore, but when i did i was stupid enough to try using needles. that is when things went down hill, but i know some people prefer to snort their dope over IV.  most people IV their gear because it is the most powerful, effective, and instantaneous ROA, but snorting dope is still good IMO/IME


----------



## Pissangel

1. How long have you used for?

I've used quite heavily for almost four years now. I've slowed down significantly (from a few hundred dollars a day literally every day to just a hundred or so for the weekend).

2. What's your route of administration?

IV. And strictly IV. I'm one of the very few people I've met/read about that started IVing. Never smoked it or snorted it, except for one rare occasion last Thanksgiving when I could not for the fucking life of me find a vein. After becoming ridiculously frustrated I snorted two bags and barely felt a thing (obviously).

3. What are other users like in your area?

I imagine they're just like everywhere. I've met people who would steal the pennies off a dead woman's eyes (and scummier) to get high and I've met people who work hard for their money to get high. I have a few good friends who are addicted to heroin that are great people contrary to the popular belief revolving around the term "junkie". And I have ex-friends who let the drug completely dominate their life, friendships, relationships, etc. who aren't capable of having friends because the temptation to use them/rip them off is far too great and worth it to them.


----------



## chaseconroe

1. How long have you used for?
I've used for about 5 years 2 on and off 3 firm.

2. What's your route of administration?
Like pissangel said IV, but i did start off snorting pills shooting pills shooting H.

3. What are other users like in your area?
None of my friends use but the guy i get it from but you could hardly call us friends, im 22 all my friends just drink pop the occasional pill but are in the dark as far as knowing i shoot up. I'd say i respectfully support my drug habbit in general though.


----------



## dextrodoctor

1. how long have you used for?
first time i tried was 3 years ago i did it every once in a while at most once a week usually a couple times a month.

2. whats your ROA?
well the first few times i tested it out by snorting. But I always planned on using it IV and after i got a handle of what its like i immediately switched over to injecting Because i dont want to damage my nasal passages. I use small needles that dont leave track marks and only did this because i am sure what i have is pure heroin. 

3.what about other users?
I dont hang out with the junkies in my area but most of them are pretty fucked up and get the nasty heroin from around here the older ones inject but its hard to tell each person has an individual approach.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Been using for about 9-10 years... started off snorting it but within a few months I got on the needle and never looked back. The area I'm in now in NYC is all IV. Even where I grew up, which was in a suburb about an hour north of the city, the predominate ROA is IV when just a few years ago most were still sniffing. Except for rare cases.. most people who begin using H will eventually make the transition to injecting. That's just how it is.


----------



## Swimmingdancer

*1. How long have you used for?* I no longer use heroin but I used for around 10 years.

*2. Whats your route of administration?* I went straight to IV heroin. Other ROAs never did much for me after that. Pills are not very common in my area and everyone I knew injected it so that may have something to do with it. Plus a stupid curiosity/fascination with the idea of injecting.

*3. What are other users like in your area?* Other users in my area mainly inject. Pretty much like pissangel said, they run the gamut from people who are hard-working and trustworthy and who you would never be able to tell from looking at them/talking to them that they were heroin addicts, to those who are hard-up and hardened, living on the street, and will do anything whatsoever for their next fix (although granted quite a few of those ones are poly-substance users and use crack or meth as well). But don't for a minute think it isn't a problem or doesn't adversely impact their life for those people who don't fit the junkie stereotype.

*Additional thoughts:* Many people move from snorting to injection when their habit gets expensive and they thnk they will save money by injecting it. This is only a temporary savings and you end up with a way worse way more expensive habit in the long run. If you are not already physically dependent my advice to you is stop doing this drug while you still can. If you are already physically dependent, my advice is still stop before it gets even worse, it only gets harder and harder with time. And if you're unwilling to stop, absolutely don't start injecting.

*Moving this from BDD -> DC*


----------



## Carl Landrover

littlebro said:


> So ive done heroin over the past 5 months a number of times, always insufflation (snorting). Im curious what the demographics look like for types of use. In my area (the northeast) the common route many people go down is snorting pills> shooting pills> shooting dope. Where im from its odd to find dope users who only snort it or have leveled off at that point and have control. *So i guess what im asking of bluelighters is; 1. How long have you used for? 2. Whats your route of administration? 3. What are other users like in your area?*
> p.s. this is my first thread and post, sorry if im in the wrong area i tried to find the most appropriate place for this and to follow all the BDD rules.



Where did you get the impression that the progression goes from snorting pills to shooting pills? I don't know many people that shoot pills. I've only shot a pill twice and that was when the old OCs were around before they became OP's. 

If anything the progression is snorting pills> snorting dope> shooting dope. 

I know a lot of people that snorted for years before they started using needles, myself included.






*1. How long have you used for? * I've had periods where I've been on suboxone for 14 months straight and periods where I've been clean for several months straight, but I've been using for 8 years and am just passing 7 years since the first time I felt physical WDs.

*2. Whats your route of administration?* I snorted pills/dope for a few years. First IVed more than 4 years after I had first felt physical WDs. I didn't start going only IV (with dope, pills I still snort if I do pills) until about a year after I first got shot up. Now I pretty much only do dope because pills are expensive and I never sniff dope anymore, always shoot it.

*3. What are other users like in your area? * Lot of people just snort dope. Lot of people shoot dope. Lot of people only do pills but have not yet moved on to heroin. Depends on what age group you're looking at and how long someone's been using. The longer a person's been using the more likely that they've switched to dope and have switched to only shooting dope.


----------



## Seyer

*Merged.*


----------



## gtupder

Iv diamorphine 

Users around here hide themselves from society they are unidentifiable unlike usa where anyone can be spotted. In a way its bad cuz no one can get anything even if product is around because the drug society is very hidden....like the freemasons or something lool


----------



## BurroughsTheCat

_1. Whats your age and your geographical location?_
    28, Ireland

_2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?_
     Heroin, Oxycontin, Fentanyl, Morphine, Suboxone. I was on Methadone for 18 months too. I have used loads of Dihydrocodeine and tramadol too. Also I've used Hydrocodone and Hydromorphone. 

_3. How often do you use opiates? _
   Every day. Some for legitimate reasons (chronic pain), and mostly heroin for recreational use. Then when I'm out of junk and have done all my scripts too quick, I use Suboxone to keep the withdrawal away and help the pain too. 

_4. Why do you use opiates?_
     They make me feel 'normal'. They make all the problems that I have or perceive to have easily manageable. I also love the euphoria and relaxation I get.

_5. What kind of drug scene are you in?_
   Not in a drug scene at all. I get all my drugs on script or from one trusted dealer who delivers stuff. I used to be on a methadone clinic and would score smack in town (dublin city) and I still do occasionally, but it's very much a private thing.

_6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?_
     IV and SC all the time. Exceot for Suboxone. I just take that like normal. I sometimes IV Fentanyl from Mylar patches but I generally need to  use them transdermally.


----------



## Jabberwocky

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20, London city, UK

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
It all started with a little bit of codeine from some Panadol ultra. 24mg of codeine, got me absolutely blasted the first time I'd tried it. I knew from there I was a gonner. Started taking more; led to DHC, tramadol, morphine, oxy, pethidine and diconal. Also tried subs and methadone but they are really not to my taste or fancy. I still use DHC, oxy and diconal when I get em. Mostly though it's oxy for me. 

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Every fucking day as long as I have them. When I run out I take a break, when I have some it's usually day and night therapy for me.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Not only do they cure physical pain, they also cure mental pain. I use them to get away from the world while still being in control of my body. They bring me intense pleasure, in a way I can not get anywhere else or from any other drug/activity. They stabilise my mood during the winter (which is when I use the most tbh) and keep me from going fucking ape shit.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
The self absorbed singular drug scene. I hate being high with other people. Ruins my vibe and feelings if they can't be as relaxed as I am usually. I normally get irritated quite easily when people are around me too - so I prefer to sit at home on my own, talk on BL and watch films. I save being social for when I'm not taking drugs, I'm more likeable and I find it easier without the drugs to get along with others strangely. There's only one person I can happily take opiates with together but he also freaks me cause he drinks normally and doesn't know when to stop so I have to put a leash on him before he ODs.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral. Never going to IV, ever. Sometimes I snort my oxy but that's super rare tbh.


----------



## Epyx

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

40, Western Canada

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

CWE a few dozen times, Poppy Pod tea a few dozen and Poppy seed tea last 5 years. So mostly Morphine/Codeine.  Also I sometimes replace that 1 or 2x with Kratom...not really an opiate but it does hit an opiate receptor so mentioning it.

3. How often do you use opiates? 

Never more than 3x per week...usually just 1x or 2x. Either Friday/Saturday or just Friday.

4. Why do you use opiates?

Initially for pain relief of a bad back but if im being honest its also recreational.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

I am fairly healthy...rarely drink...maybe 1 beer to potentiate. I don't smoke and weed despite being benign for most people makes me extremely paranoid and anti social so not for me.  Just opiates or Kratom as mentioned 1 or 2x per week. I experimented with psychedelics when I was younger (LSD, Mescaline and Psilocybin).

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

Strictly oral.  I hate needles. I drink suspended in water. If it's Kratom I will gel cap it as drinking the tea of Kratom is imo 10x worse than PST.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

The fucked kind.


----------



## jeebis

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
22, New York

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
started using about 4 years ago. started with hydrocodone, then oxycodone, then inevitably opana/dilaudid/fentanyl/heroin...all of which i use when given the sligtest opprotunity

3. How often do you use opiates?
It used to be everyday but now it's maybe 1 or 2 times a week for financial/lifestyle situations

4. Why do you use opiates?
Euphoria, pain relief, antidepressant, anxiolytic, lack of negative side effects

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I would deffinately say either (or both) the cannabis enthusiasts or the EDM/festival (mdma, psychadelics) scene....if you could call it that

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Heroin, oxymorphone, hydromorphone, oxycodone, buprenorphine - nasal
hydrocodone, morphine, tramadol, opium, methadone,codeine - oral
fentanyl - transdermal
fentanyl, buperenorphine - sublingual
heroin, opium - smoked
heroin, hydrocodone, hydromorphone, oxycodone, oxymorphone, morphine, codeine, opium, methadone, buprenorphine - rectal


----------



## Stevenski

I would be fascinated to see how the chippers who posted in this thread from 04-10 are travelling now. How many managed to just keep it recreational, how many picked up a habit & how many completely fucked their lives.

Not in a nasty way by any stretch but more for interests sake.


----------



## gman7104

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
19, Northeast USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Am not a regular user, the experience is too amazing to abuse. I have basically done every opiate under the sun however. 

3. How often do you use opiates? 
In general, once or twice a month

4. Why do you use opiates?
It is the most beautiful high

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Most of my friends do whatever they can get their hands on, I personally consider myself a responsible drug user.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Almost always oral. I dont like sniffing opiates, oral works just fine. Ive shot dope before, didnt impress me.


----------



## inimois

24, Chicago.

Started using when I was about 15? 16? Family member's hydrocodone. Nodded, felt amazing, etc... Chipped for years, only taking what I could get rightfully prescribed. Usually just Vicodin, Percocet, etc. Went long long periods without using at all. Then my mother passed away when I was 20 and for a long time I had access to her leftovers. This was the first time I had a real habit.

Moved up here, then made some connections a few months ago. I use daily if I can, but I'm trying to taper down from a binge and move to biweekly use.

I've tried hydro, oxy, tramadol, morphine, and heroin. For a long time oral only, recently insufflated.

I do it to self medicate and get away from my anxiety and other issues.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

thanksful one from ripping and running for like 7 years and not sustaining too many scars. got a few but could be worse. i was never asgrerssive, more like help a junkie out lol. used to shoot in this basement laundy room in the apartment compex some friends lived in, and now whenever i smell the steam and fabric softefener i get hit with a flasback senosory perception. Whenever i smell that scent instant flashback. i guess i think about the good times and the bad and the bad seem to outweight the good, so i got on methadone, well bupe first but i slipped up and rather go thru the hellish induction period, i just got on meth. ive always been a pretty chill user, not like some of the ppl you meet or fall in with.


----------



## roxigrl

ok so im 22, i live in the middle of our biggest southern state.. i take perscription pain pills. 15mg oxy and 30mg morphs.. i used to take the 30mg roxis but the docs here cut me down so much from when i was in AZ... so yea i obviously take them everyday.. although right now its kinda hard. my mom and i both take them for our own reasons and the pain clinic cut her off and is giving her subs now which sux. We both snort them  and have been for about 7 years or so. it would be nice to get off eventually tho. not really in a drug "scene".. I had a friend back in az who smoked the sub strips but i cant remember how he did that so if anyone knows how to PLEASE lemme know. im running out of my pain meds and am gunna need something to take the edge off and if we both have to take the Subs it would be nice to get something out of it.


----------



## XThexXTank

uumpaloompa said:


> So Im interested to hear what kind of a user you are, what opiates you use, the frequency of your use, age and a few other things.
> 
> 1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
> 20, Southwest USA
> 
> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
> First opiate was hydrocodone, and it progressed from there. Now I tend  to just use oxycontin, hydromorphone, and occasionally heroin.
> 
> 3. How often do you use opiates?
> I tend to use every other week, sometimes once a week for awhile, but never a real steady habit. I like to keep my tolerance low, and Im weary of getting myself addicted.
> 
> 4. Why do you use opiates?
> I really enjoy the euphoria/happiness/sedated/content feeling that opiates give me. They are great recreationally and to do alone. Most of the time Im off in my own world nodding to hard to really want to go out and do too much. I also like using opiates when im doing stims, they just seem to bring me back to baseline, and i feel fine.
> 
> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
> Most of the people I hang around with don't use alot of anything to heavily or alot. Most people I hang with are into weed/alcohol/coke and the occasional psychedelic or mdma experience, which is why I find Im all by myself most of the time when it comes to opiates. I tend to be on my own in that category. Only a few guys I know do opiates, and hardly at all.
> 
> 6. Also, what kind of adm
> inistration do you use?
> Oral, Nasal, Smoke Heroin, and  I IV hydromorphone occasionally.
> 
> Well those are some of the main questions I wanted to ask, if anyone else has other questions to add, go ahead and tack it on. I just want to get a general consensus of what kind of users we have on this forum. peace



1. 20 yrs old Maryland

2. Pretty experienced.  First was vicodin. Done oxy codone/morphone and hydro codone/morphone.  Done lotta dope and fairly new to suboxone.  Mostly do dope now bcuz I don't have the money for 10 to 15 30s.

3. Use everyday. I try to get high/nod so my tollerance is just increasin by a lot. Gotta stop doin that.

4. I use to get high. I remember back in the day when I was afraid of takin 2 30s in danger of overodose.  Haha just talkin bout that with my friend.  Now its all serious just takin to keep gettn sick and also to get high.

5.  I hang around a lot of pill heads. Also a lot of opiate users in general.  Good thing is my best friend ain't addicted.  Good for him I don't wanna see him go down this road.

6.  Pop my pills snort the dope.  Though I'm considerin moving to IVing the dope cuz the habit is gettn to be expensive.


----------



## tentram

^not to ride your ass, i just happen to be viewing/posting at the same time, but starting to boot up is only going to increase your expenditure.  sure, initially it's nice and economical, then tolerance increases just as snorting.  you're booting now, your bodies getting more dope, your tolerance increases quicker.

and that's not even touching on possible IV complications.


----------



## XThexXTank

Yeh man I understand what yer sayin but I'm not in the position rite now to quit the dope even though I want to.  So until I get a chance to quit ima have to do somethin bout the $$$ part.  I know I'm not lookin into the long term but rite now $$$ tight.


----------



## bingey

XThexXTank said:


> Yeh man I understand what yer sayin but I'm not in the position rite now to quit the dope even though I want to.  So until I get a chance to quit ima have to do somethin bout the $$$ part.  I know I'm not lookin into the long term but rite now $$$ tight.



What he is  saying is that it will sort out your problem for a couple of weeks tops , before dramatically altering your tolerance and forcing you to spend more money daily. If you have serious financial issues and can't quit perhaps supplementing with methadone is an option , almost all the smack heads here have a done habit with a heroin habit on top. Although it has the same disadvantages when it comes to increasing tolerance albeit slower if closely monitored and less health risks.


----------



## tentram

^knows exactly what i'm talkin bout.

good to see you're still around, man, it really is.  i really hope things are turning out for you.  

leftwing (modded OD with you for a while before you disappeared before our belief).


----------



## XThexXTank

Naw man I ain't got a serious financial issue actually I'm makin rent and cell payments.  I just hate spending all that money every day and could see how goin from 13 and more bags a day down to 2 would save me a lot of money.  Didn't consider how quickly tollerance would rise though I mean I couldn't see myself IVing a bundle a day anytime soon but maybe I'm delusional.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

XThexXTank said:


> Didn't consider how quickly tollerance would rise though I mean I couldn't see myself IVing a bundle a day anytime soon but maybe I'm delusional.



Yeah, it can happen much faster than you think.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Psychonauticunt said:


> 3. How often do you use opiates?
> Sometimes not even every month, sometimes about 10 days a month. Usually on 2-4 occasions per month.
> 
> 4. Why do you use opiates?
> Sometimes for analgesia, but mostly for the euphoric, escapist effect.
> 
> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
> Mostly pot smokers; people do speed and ecstasy as well, but pretty much nobody else wants to touch opiates. Many like psychedelics but they won't take high doses of that either.
> 
> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
> Oral for everything except morphine, which I plug or IV (and sometimes I'll snort oxycodone - but most of it I'll eat).



Have added heroin to the list of opioids I've tried and, unsurprisingly, it is the opioid I use most frequently nowadays. I usually plug (but sometimes smoke, and usually regret) my smack, never IVing any opioids again after a friend nearly died on my floor from shooting dope.


----------



## herebefore

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
25, oklahoma

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
random hydrocodone as a highschooler, i shared some dilaudid once though and that was what hooked me. since then i've taken most every opiate-containing or opiate-mimicking substance i can get my hands on except for oxymorphone, demerol, and a few other high-concentration ones. my current situation has me sticking with roxies on a regular basis with some lortabs here and there.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
depends on... life. i've had some binges.

4. Why do you use opiates?
as calvin of calvin and hobbes fame exclaims: "happiness is not enough, i demand euphoria!"
i'm a trauma survivor who oftentimes has difficulty adjusting. conventional wisdom would have me medicated. good thing we just learned about the real function of the dopaminergic system, huh?

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
i'm not really in one anyone. i use to have a deep involvement (when i was a member of bluelight previously) but as i've gotten older everyone's either burned out or grown up and now babies are popping out and marriages are taking place. i work, craft, take care of my dog, and opiates just happen to be a frequent part of my life. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
i've done everything except inject, but lately it's all been nasal. i'm a sucker for things i can take up my nose. 

and on to the next one...


----------



## SirRollsAlot

Originally posted by uumpaloompa 
So Im interested to hear what kind of a user you are, what opiates you use, the frequency of your use, age and a few other things

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
Very young, Chicago/western suburbs Illinois.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
14 years old, got my first white batman bag for free, methadone, suboxone, hydrocodone, oxycodone, heroin
3. How often do you use opiates? 
erry damn day boi

4. Why do you use opiates?
There the shit, I'm dependent

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Dope scene son! "The stoners junkies and freaks"

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Insuflation, IV, Oral, smoking

(I added a question!)
7. What is your tolerance look like?
5-8 blues 30mg oxy so, 150-240mg, 40-70mg methadone?, I take as little suboxone as possible just to get by, 1-3mg, 1.5-2 maybe 3 bags at the most at a time (insufflating) Bags out here are very very good that I get, really good by the look at my other doses haha

Been using for some time now (years), there isn't an original question asking this but I am curious to know everyone, is what is your tolerances?!


----------



## farfrmqitn

*72 hour party*

I love fentanyl duragesic patches I didnt sleep for 
days the 1st time I used it. 72 Hour that can one alter somewhat depending on method of use. YeAh


----------



## farfrmqitn

*It has bailed me out many times*

Have u tried meth to ease withdraw and get tolerance down? I began on fentanyl   from pain doc he put me on methadone for $ reasons. P tested me 1st time 7 yrs later when crackdown began I failed for perc from doc to streets oxy heroin anything i could get. Then to methadone treatment and ive finally detoxed due to disgust at for profit clinic,unfair treatment and lines.


----------



## HighonLife

well i know ive posted in this thread before but i dont feel like scanning 19 pages to find it

besides i know its been years n things change

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
 24, DFW TX

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
 used just about every opiate/opioid readily available in America (think the only thing available in the US i havent used is demerol i think and opioids mostly found in europe ie dihydrocodiene etc). was clean for a good 18 months (last Oct 4 was 18months clean) but have since been dabbling with Rx opiates tho lately, i will likely still "celebrate" (<--if you'd even call it that, i do try to remain somewhat proud while simultaneously tryin not to kid myself about distinguishing between rx opes n heroin) 2 years without H on April4th of this year

3. How often do you use opiates? 
daily the last 2 weeks, before that it was ~1-2x/week and as i said before it was 18 months before that. when previously addicted i used H all day everyday

4. Why do you use opiates?
 euphoria, apathy, low self esteem, loneliness, hedonism, escapism, contentment, productivity, you name it. i guess a good way to sum it up is that while i dont use opiates for physical pain i use them for emotional pain (i know opes are a tricky thing but i do find it odd that its perfectly acceptable to knwoingly create a life long opiate dependent person so long as they have physical pain but emotional pain isnt enough to warrant the use of these meds tho we give so many other things to treat emotional pain tho imo nothing works with the efficacy of opiates for a number of issues) in general they make me a better person all around, for the most part its just that fuckin addiction that destroys everything
5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
 not into any opiate scene anymore really. before getting off heroin i guess you could say i was like most suburban junkies in my area (if you consider suburban junkie a scene, i guess it really isnt but i think most BL'ers have a general idea of the type of people im refering to). as far as other drug scene i mostly hang out with stoners. just your avg ordinary people who use drugs, like i dont hang out with any specific users of any one kind of drug. like i dont hang out with cokeheads only or stoners only bar hoppers only. 

the 'scene' im mostly into is whatever i can get my hands on, i like n will do just about anything: in order of classes of drugs i like: tied for 1st is weed n opiates, then downers like booze n benzos then psychs n then stims, tho i rarely do psychs n do stimulants more then i wish i did

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
 depends on the opiate. 

heroin = snorted or smoked, tho i have plugged it before never IV'd anything tho
Oxycodone = im one of those who prefers to snort his oxy but oral is good, for the sake of science i think ive plugged most opiates ive tried, oxycodone is one of those that pluggin offers little added benefits plugged imo and sadly i have tried smokin it aswell (had to see what all the fuss was about, for the record im not sure what all the fuss is about cuz i thought it was a waste...as most on BL said it would but i had to see for myself) 
hydromorphone= oral (only had like a 10-20mg hydrocodone tolerance the 1st time i got dilaudid glad i just popped it) snorted n plugged
oxymorphone= snorted (never oral or plugged this one) SL also i think
morphine= oral, snorted, plugged and SL 
fent= transdermal, smoked, IV (surgery) buccal/SL (it was between my cheek n gum but after so long some of it has to be gettin SL'd right?)
methadone = oral, snorted (what can i say im one of those people who has to see for themselves sometimes 8) tho i wish i wasnt )
Hydrocodone = oral (obviously) plugged and yea as a newb i snorted a norco or two way back in the beginning
burprenorphine = snorted, SL
codeine = oral
i know ive used a few others but im not sure they are even worth mentioning, although im not sure half of this post was even worth mentioning

EDIT: ^yea...just saw the brick of text that is my post, safe to say half of it def wasnt worth mentioning, i can be a man of few words or i can be a long winded motherfucker, not much inbetween with me typically


----------



## Tryptamino

1. 19, los angeles

2. First started with codeine, which I took a lot when I was staying with my family in the UK for a summer. When I came back to LA I used vicodin and percocet a few times, and after using cocaine for a while, I got turned onto heroin, which I was using for a while. Then there was an opiate drought for about 1.5 years, but then last year they came back, and since then, my main opiate has been hydrocodone, specifically 10mg norcos, but also oxycodone and more recently, heroin.

3. 1-3 times a week, often less than that.

4. Analgesia, anxiolysis, and euphoria.

5. None. My close friends are all avid weed smokers, but I only have a handful of friends who regularly use opioids/stimulants/etc.

6. Oral and rectal. With dope I waterline sometimes too.


----------



## Toz

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
I'm 23 and I live in Sweden (stockholm).

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
Started out by eating my dad's tramadol (that he no longer needed ofc) at age 15 I think. Started injecting heroin at age 17. After that methadone then switched to buprenorphine and went clean from there (took 5 years though).

*3. How often do you use opiates?*
Every day for the past 6 years or so, recently quit and had a 6 month break and now I am doing my best chipping every other week.

*4. Why do you use opiates?*
Because of physical pain and depression. I'm also sort of a loner, don't really enjoy hanging around people that much so opiates are the perfect drug for me. I enjoy all drugs really that put me in a state of not caring about anything nor anyone. I hate my life, I hate being in pain and every time I had a fix I'd wish I'd just overdo it by misstake and never wake up again. I no longer wish this, I'm trying to reform my life. I have quit all drugs and I am clean now but I feel horrible. It's been a year and I hope it will get better, untill then I'll keep on chipping every once in a while to at least have something to look forward to during the week.

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
Most people I knew have grown up, we are not teenagers anymore, we don't party weeks in a row binging on everything we could get our hands across. People are getting married, having children and I'm just stuck left behind somewhere it feels. I still socialize with my old friends, though using drugs is not as much of a priority anymore because of kids/wives etc. I said goodbye to all the hardcore drug addicts that I knew since I'm trying to reform my life. I miss them, they were my friends too, but it had to be done. I mostly use my drugs alone at this point. When I am with my friends, we usually just smoke pot or take opiates. None of us can really stand stimulants anymore.

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*
These days: mostly oral/nasal/rectal. I used to inject daily for 5 years but now I only do it on occasion.


----------



## spare9

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
*23, WI USA

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
*Dope is my drug of choice. Started with hydrocodone prescription because of surgery. If not for that I doubt doing any kind of drugs would have ever crossed my mind. I'm glad it did. Also have done dillies, percs, and oxy. All of which were interspersed with my dope use. Not really a fan of pills but I'll do it if that's all I can get.

*3. How often do you use opiates? 
*Eh, depends on cash flow. Ranges from buying once a month to buying every other week. Each time I buy it's about 1-4 bags. Like I said, it really depends.

*4. Why do you use opiates?
*Intense euphoria and apathy. With dope I can forget my problems for a while and I feel really happy with life. I think I'm a lot nicer when I'm high too. I really have no moral issues with becoming a full on addict, I just don't have that kind of dough.

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
None whatsoever. I'm a loner though so I guess it's ok. I'd be happy to meet any other users though. I live in a fairly small town. so you have to know the right people, can't just walk into a shady part of town and score something. Sucks. Plus it's all brought up from Chicago so it's bloody expensive.

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*
Mainlining. Started off with the nose and progressed to the needle since you get more bang for your buck and a stronger rush. I'll still snort sometimes because it gives me a lot longer peak than mainlining. Or I'll snort then shoot.


----------



## oxyschottin

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
19 wisconsin

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Anything from dope to dillies. Currently I'm iving my scripts of dilaudid and morphine after kicking a year of doing tar n #4 dope. I also wear fent patches(75mcg). Use about 24-32 mg of dill and 120 mg of morph.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Everyday usually 2 or 3 shots a day.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Addiction and pain. I've been using daily since 16 self medicating for un diagnosed illness that were later diagnosed. I'm now a chronic pain patient.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Eh I used to run with the stonets before I moved onto to shoot in dope. Then got involved with the hustlers before having way to many close calls with the law. Now I stick to myself n a few close friends.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Iv I'm in love with that needle.


----------



## SilverStars

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
27 CA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Tried: morphine, oxy's, vicodin, lortab, percocet. A few years ago, I was using oxy's but now find them to be too strong and sedating vs. the energy they used to give me. Now I just do vicodin or lortabs.

3. How often do you use opiates?
I take about 2-3 pills a day.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia and the vicodin helps with the random pain I get as well as gives me good energy. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I'm not..honestly. My stuff is legally prescribed and if I ever do need something, I have a friend who does it for me.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral.


----------



## xburtonchic

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
24.  Los Angeles/Orange County, CA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Tried Vicodin once when I was 16, and naive about opiate tolerance, I took too high of a dose for my first time using opiates.  It was way too intense and I was having double vision, couldn't walk right, and had severe nausea.  I decided I hated opiates after that and didn't touch them again until 3 1/2 years ago, about 7 years after the first experience, when I was prescribed them for a wisdom tooth surgery.  This time, taking a normal dose, I decided I liked them a little TOO much and proceeded to develop a Vicodin and Norco addiction.  Went on Suboxone about 6 months later, which I maintained on for the next 2 years.  I had to buy them off the street one day, and the person I went through happened to have them for heroin addiction.  He was active in his addiction at the time, and I was around him often while he would shoot up, but kept taking my Subs and had no interest in it.  That is until the day I quit Subs, was suffering withdrawal, and he happened to offer me a shot... saying it would take away my sickness.  Well a couple times a month quickly turned into every day use, and heroin has been my DOC for the past year or so now.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Every day 

4. Why do you use opiates?
Because quitting seems downright fucking impossible sometimes.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
The underbelly of society kind where I surround myself with "friends" who have all jacked me at least once and who's entire lives/days revolve around using or getting more heroin.  The kind where rehab, detox, and jail are familiar territory.  Pretty much, the shitty kind of drug scene that your parents warned you about when you were a kid.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral with pills, IV with heroin...


----------



## blaster1204

SMOKING HEROIN IS STRONGER THAN INJECTING.....................

A bold claim I admit, and one Im not sure is true, however Ive been an IV heroin addict for 19 years.  As my tollerance went up and quality of heroin went down I no longer get a rush or gouch from heroin.  Needless to say I turned to crack.  

Yesterday I had more than enough heroin so I decided to waste a bag by smoking it, rather than injecting it.  Remember I never gouch from IV and infact feel almost nothing from ussing heroin anymore.  I smoked the bag and I can honestly say I got way more from smoking the second bag than I did from hitting the first.

I gouched, I went into a dreamy state, I itched, my voice was croaky.  I was actually high on heroin!!!!   It was bliss.   

Now you might say it was just that Id already had a hit and the bag I smoked just brought it on more....... Ive been ussing for 19 years and for the past 10 atleast Ive never gouched with injecting it regardless of how much of this or how much of that Ive taken.



COULD IT BE.......... that smoking heroin produces a more euphoric hit that injecting does (despite the obvious common beliefs regarding this)  

I know Ill be smoking my next bag.  This was with low grade, weak heroin too.  Probably 30% at best.


What are your thoughts?  Am talking out my arse or could smoking be more potent than injecting, or atleast more euphoric.


----------



## The Dope Man

*
1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
    18, indiana, USA

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
codeine,hydrocodone,oxycodone,morphine,hydromorphone,heroin.

*3. How often do you use opiates? *
     EVERY weekend. friday-sunday. for the past year and a half. ( half gram )

*4. Why do you use opiates?*
     euphoria,boredom,sex,depression,relaxation.
*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
 middle class white suburban teenager who despite knowing how close he is to fucking up his bright future continues shooting dope regularly.  
*
6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*

IV. obviously. gatta squeeze as much as I can out of this expensive ass shit.


----------



## NW-baltiland

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
25/m, FL, USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Started by being given an 80mg OC when I was 12 years old, from a friends mom, for a headache. I was puking the entire day and I'm surprised I didn't die. I was convinced I never wanted to touch opiates/opioids ever again, but where I used to live, in Baltimore, MD, and the surrounding counties, it's quite the epidemic. Started when I was 15 or 16 with sniffing OC's. I was getting 80's for $10 so it should have been easy to see what road I was headed down. I then met a cancer patient with what seemed to be a never ending supply of Morphine, Hydromorphone, Oxymorphone, and Fentanyl. Once I did not have the OC's anymore I was using these substances by insufflating, but found that I was not getting the high I desired so much. Of course, one thing led to another and I started I.V.ing lots of Morphine IR, Hydromorphone, and Oxymorphone, the latter two being the best opioids for a rush IMO. By the time I started using heroin I was using at least 64mg dilaudid a day, in combination with around 300mg of morphine, and some Opana's when I could afford them. I couldn't afford the pills forever so I found a good cheap source for raw dope in my area and started using a gram a day for the next four years, finally getting on methadone when I had a two gram a day habit and couldn't afford the dope anymore. I stayed on Methadone for awhile and got off 2 years ago, only to go back to dope. I'm now taking 2-4mg of Buperenorphine a day, and it keeps me from going crazy, but I still crave opiates/opioids every day.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Well, since Bupe is a semi-synthetic opioid I use everyday, with an I.V. shot every morning. If I was still in Baltimore I'm sure I would still be using dope on the daily.

4. Why do you use opiates?
A vast number of reasons, of which all the above posters have mentioned. Euphoria, boredom, depression, sex, pain, and to just plain deal with life.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
None at all since I moved to FL, but in baltimore I had two groups of people I hung with. The first are the ones I could shoot dope and coke with all day, and the second were real friends who I would use psychedelics, talk, and who would help me out in a time of need. The friends knew nothing about the first group, just that I seemed to be sick a lot and didn't wanna hang with them often. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I.V. for everything but oxycodone, hydrocodone, and codeine. The latter two because you can't, and the former because the BA is roughly 90% with oral, and I don't get a rush even when I do shoot OC so I don't see the point.


----------



## f33lg00d

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
18, New England 

 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
When I was in middle school, naïve and sheltered, I had a sore throat. My mom thought it was strep and we went to the doctor. It wasn't strep but they gave me codeine syrup for my throat. I remember taking it and feeling warm and good, but. after the first few doses it just relieve my throat without its magic quality. I didn't realize it was a "high" at the time. Fastfoward to high school, became a stoner pretty quick. Made me realize how beautiful the codeine high was, and that it was a high! Get lucky searchin and find some codeine a few times. Don't have codeine connect anymore, but have sporadic access to hydrocodone and oxycodone. Bupe comes around to but I haven't got to try it yet.

 3. How often do you use opiates? 
Every weekend or every other but redosing a couple times. When it's flowing good I use a few times during weekdays as well.


 4. Why do you use opiates?
 To keep myself from poisoning myself with alcohol, tobacco, and coke. On account of I can't handle life.

 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I hang out with primarily stoners, most of whom are also trippers. Then the other side that I don't hang with as much, but buy from a lot. The poorer kids from the bad part of town who also smoke a good amount of bud but are into pills and other "hard" drugs. Then there's the ever popular binge drinking mainstream group, hate that crowd. I have easy access to premium weed, cheap adhd meds, weak acid, shrooms, molly, and decent coke. Opiates come around bout every other week. Benzos are rare but I stupple upon them every couple months. DXM, alcohol, tobacco and 25i-nbome, are easy to get to but legal(ish) so whatever. 

 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
 Highest BA without needle. Smoking pills = Retard.


----------



## Nicsdragon

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
38, long island (suburbs of New York City)

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Never tried drugs til college! While on exchange program with school I went to the UK and found MDMA. That defined my life foe a few years. Then met my husband who used to get bottles of darvosets. Loved those and used a little coke on the weekend. Then he started bring home morphine pops which we can sadly no longer get - those we're the BEST. Then is was methadone pills crushed up and little,bottles of pink stuff. Could've been morphine or methadone. Not sure. Then moved and met a guy who introduced us to Roxi's and oxys and opana. We started sniffing those like crazy and lots of bad shit happened!! Now we both have our own scripts for roxi 30 mg and now un crushable (DAMM IT) oxy 80 mg ER.  Just tried the big H for the first time this weekend. Not that the E pills didn't have H in them but ya you what I mean. 

3. How often do you use opiates?
Daily now for last 2 yrs. Pretty much has ruined my life in many ways. Thank god my husband stands by me or ID really be FUKD.

4. Why do you use opiates?
t first it was fun to get high on the weekends when we were dating. Have always had back issues so now I take them for pain and I've become a drug addict. It makes me sad but WD is living HELL.  It has hijacked my brain so bad that I literally cannot get out of bed if I don't have any pills. If we run out before so done goes to the doc it's a nightmare. I even lost my job due to my addiction. But I'm stuck in this vicious cycle. It's terrible but I need to be high everyday in order to feel like I want to live. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Very small.  We got chummy with the guys we used to get from but I hate them now and he kinda hates them too.  I have only one friend and she's an addict too. But she prego and still sniffing!  Our lives are a mess. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Used to get morphine pops, sniff methadone (haven't done it in 2 yrs), sniff and IV roxi's, IV H when we are withdrawing to keep us alive, eat oxy 80 since un crushable. 

It's a terrible life!!


----------



## Nicsdragon

It's crazy on Long Island right?! Everyday for a while it was the front page of news day! And even with a script you can hardly get them since even the pharmacies don't carry them anymore. It's so crazy here


----------



## GrandMasterFrillz

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
19, Manchester - UK

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Codeine (CWE) and Oxycodone

3. How often do you use opiates?
Occasionally, which is to say probably once or twice a month at most.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Usually when I'm coming down from other stimulants, but sometimes to kill the time. It's nice to nod every now and then.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I don't know many people who use opiates, almost no one I know uses opiates regularly (more than once a week). Most of my friends are into stims - coke, MD and 4-MMC. Pretty much surrounded by rave culture I guess.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral and Nasal, I'd be open to try rectal administration, especially if I were to try something like hydromorphone (where the oral bioavailability is much lower).


----------



## azgaza

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
23 years old in Amsterdam, Netherlands, Europe, Earth, Milkyway, Galaxy 

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I've done codeine, fentanyl, oxycodone and buprenorfine and I have most experience with codeine and fentanyl. .

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Codeine randomly every so many weeks; fentanyl every so many months for a while and oxycodone comes around so once a year or so.

4. Why do you use opiates?
For both hedonistic and medicinal purposes; when ill I treat myself to them and also recreationally.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Psychonautic rave druggy kind of scene; we like free tekno music and underground parties and drug use is mainly focussed on partying but often becomes a large aspect of life.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Codeine I consume in syrup but all other opiates go up the nose.


----------



## Longhauler

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
45, Eastern Canada

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Tried almost all of them, my favorites are Hydromorphone, oxycodone and codeine. Never was a fan of street H, never tried tar, never injected in 30 years of use.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Thrice a week on average

4. Why do you use opiates?
Because nothing is real but pain.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I lost all my connects for Oxy and HM years ago. I've only done kratom, codeine and tram in recent years.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral and nasal


----------



## Longworthb

1. North east jersey 25
2. Started with tramadol at 15 off and on. Moved to east coast started with Roxie's then found out about the dope scene here 
3 every other day depending 
4 why do I use? Because it makes me an overall better person to be around. I'm always cheery happy talkative etc
5 close knit group. I only mess with people that I know well
6. Iv  heroin


----------



## longwalk

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
 59, Southern California

 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
 Hydrocodone, first Vicodin 5/500, as needed; now Norco 10/325, as needed. I have also taken a few oxycontins, plus codeine in Tylenol 3 or cough syrup over the years.  

 3. How often do you use opiates? 
 Almost daily.

 4. Why do you use opiates?
 Back pain management. I average 2 per day, but sometimes take up to 8, if the pain is too intense to manage. It's all about quality of life.


 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
 I'm not into any drug scene. A few friends use pills recreationally, and many use weed. But I just like feeling normal, focused on what I need to be getting done, and not in pain.


 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
 Oral, by prescription.


----------



## Oxy8_8

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
22, England.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
My first opiate was codeine taken for pain. Didn't particularly care for it. I liked that it helped me sleep but hated the itch. I later had a crappy experience with Tramadol (it just made me twitch a lot...my whole body would spasm like borderline-seizure). I was given IV morphine in hospital - that was my first real and wonderful opiate experience. My drug-of-choice right now is Oxycodone or OC OxyContins, both of which I am prescribed for chronic pain. I still use codeine but usually just to try and potentiate the oxy a little. I have also used oramorph and MSContin.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I use Oxy several times a day.

4. Why do you use opiates?
They make me feel good. Like every day is just the best day. They make me happy and ease my anxiety and help me sleep...actually the give me energy AND help me sleep.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
None. I'm pretty isolated right now.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use? Either oral or nasal.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Hopefully the kind that fucking stops for good..


----------



## motherofearth

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> Hopefully the kind that fucking stops for good..



This. B/c I can still dream.


----------



## Oxy8_8

motherofearth said:


> This. B/c I can still dream.



Maybe you gotta go to rehab?
(legit suggestion, I'm not taking the piss)


----------



## motherofearth

Oxy8_8 said:


> Maybe you gotta go to rehab?
> (legit suggestion, I'm not taking the piss)



A fair suggestion, but I've already been to rehab more times than I can count on two hands. And for myriad reasons it would be inconvenient for me to go at this time.


----------



## Oxy8_8

motherofearth said:


> A fair suggestion, but I've already been to rehab more times than I can count on two hands. And for myriad reasons it would be inconvenient for me to go at this time.



No, I totally understand. I went through a good 5 or 6 detoxes (that's a lot I think...I'm only 22) so I get that if you're mentally not in the right place or your heart isn't in it, you're just gonna relapse.
It took having severe acute pancreatitis at my last - and only truly successful - detox (my addiction being alcohol) causing the beginning of multiple organ failure to finally get me sober. However, the severity of pain I had was apparently on par with childbirth...but that lasted 10 weeks.....so by the time I left I was addicted to opiates.

Life's a bitch that way.


----------



## hustlababy09

1. Whats your age and your geographical location? 24/Chicago,  IL
2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use? I've been addicted to heroin on and off (mostly on) for almost 10 years. I'm on methadone now too.
3. How often do you use opiates?I take my prescribed methadone daily and do dope once or twice a week.
4. Why do you use opiates?  I love the euphoria and how they calm me and give me comfort even on my worst days. They give me a break from the stressors in my life. 
5. What kind of drug scene are you in?Most of my friends don't do heroin but I do have a small group that do. The rest mostly just drink and smoke weed. Some occasionally roll or do coke.
6. Also, what kind of administration do you use? IV


----------



## Geaux Tigers!

1. 32, Louisiana
2. First opiate was hydrocodone, I liked it. I went from there.
3. Every other day, average.
4. I enjoy the high I get off of them. I like to nod out.
5. No one knows I do drugs and I work in a professional setting relating to psychiatry.
6. Oral and nasal only.


----------



## RodJonse

20, Arizona

First opiate I ever took was hydrocodone, after getting some wisdom teeth pulled. Today the hydros (of either codone or morphone) remain my favorites.

Opiates only occasionally, opioids of other sorts a bit more frequently, such as Kratom. I know I can never truly enjoy them fully for this reason, but at the same time my tolerance hasn't really gone up in my several years worth use, nor have I ever had a withdrawal and I prefer to keep it that way.

I am almost constantly in pain for various reasons.

None at all.

Once IV of hydromorphone, only oral administration before and since.


----------



## pdoc

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
45, Australia

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Oxycodone and H

3. How often do you use opiates?
Daily

4. Why do you use opiates?
they work better than my antidepressant/antipsychotic medications

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
direct contact with my dealer, home delivered. No street scene

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Nasal and IV


----------



## Niggasbebuggin

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First opiate I used was hydrocodone, which slowly progressed after abstinence from that to oxycodone then to heroin. I've also tried several other opiates, but these ones are the main ones I've used in my life time. 

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I normally save my opiate use for special nights out of the year, but after a year abstinence from the drug I binged from about 4 days or so. So not much, which is probably a good thing. 

4. Why do you use opiates?
Originally, I was quite the e-head and there came a drought for some time where not a single legitimate tab or crystals were to be found. Eventually my group of friends found oxycodone in which they were freebasing at the time, so I gave that a try and used daily for some time. But, eventually tolerance set in and my friends started to freebase heroin as well, and me thinking that the similarity in the drugs being quite high I might give it a taste and then eventually started using daily for some time. But, now I use it really not as a replacement for my drug addiction, but for the warm feeling I get and euphoria and happiness I received from indulging. I find it quite alright, honestly. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
No so much in the "drug scene" much anymore as my use has seemed to have slowed down and I find myself doing drugs by myself or with a small group of very close friends a majority of the time. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Normally I freebase my heroin.


----------



## shimazu

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
21, SE PA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
oxycodone, hydrocodone, hydromorphone, heroin

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Right now not at all. In the beginning it was a weekend thing, once I got a better job and better connect it became a every other day thing.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Because I'm a loner who likes to smoke weed and listen to music by myself and opiates really went well with that. Wasn't overly hard to get as well and my parents didn't really interact with me much besides making sure I didnt fail out of high school so once I graduated it was just like, ok I guess I'll just work and get fucked up a lot. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I'm not in any drug scenes

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
mostly nasal, took a second time of IV use for me to really sour on it and opiates in general basically (more at myself but whatever it takes right?). Tapered off the small tolerance I did have with a week of a low-dose suboxone regimen and now it's just whatever at this point. Working on finding a drug to replace them but im starting to think that's the root of my drug use really, that desire to always be not sober. Could be worse


----------



## Skywave18

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
23, Chicago ,IL

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Ive done many of the painkillers, roxy, Oc, vic/hydro, morphine, dialuadid and heroin which is main drug of choice

3. How often do you use opiates?
Used daily for 2 years and was doin 200$ a day before i got in trouble for stealing then got clean and now i only use about 3-5 times a month

4. Why do you use opiates?
To escape, at first it was bc i just loved the high so much but then my father died and i started getting really bad on it

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
none
6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV heroin


----------



## Spackeradder

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
     21, Australia

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
    Oddly enough, my first opioid was methadone. Used that for about 3 months, then switched to Oxycontin. I am allergic to morphine -- tried opium once, made me very ill.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
   As of this year, I've been buying one 40mg Oxy a week, though recently I've started buying 80s.

4. Why do you use opiates?
    I don't exactly know. Because it's a different kick from meth... because it makes me not care. Because for a few hours, Oxy lets me feel okay with myself and my raggedy-ass life. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
    A small, drug-fucked country town. We only have a handful of opi junkies, and they keep to themselves... _really_ to themselves, it was somewhat difficult to get into their circle. Most of the kids here are meth heads and stoners. Eccies are also very popular here. My town is very anti-junk. Few tolerate the junkies or their dope... 'cept little old me.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
   Snort my OCs, all the time. We don't have the new formulation in Australia, pills are very easy to crush.


----------



## Username123

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
19, go to school in Pacific NW, USA, from the Southeast USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First one was hydrocodone, have used hydromorphone, oxycodone, codeine, morphine, heroin and fentanyl. Pretty much exclusively use heroin.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
During the school year once every week or two. Though this summer has turned into binge for a month, w/d, and go back to it.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Suicidally depressed all my life in most part due to abusive father. I originally tried heroin because I wanted to kill myself via OD, but I liked it enough to keep living.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Mostly college students, a few who do opi's, and fewer who use heroin. Most are worse about it than me. And a couple regular opiate users like 10-15 years older than me.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
insufflation almost exclusively. If the tar is too shitty for wetlines i'll smoke it


----------



## Toz

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
23, Sweden

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
Used to use all I could get my hands on really, started shooting heroin at age 17, bupe/methadone maintenance age 19-22. Opiate free since a year ago, occasionally shooting up heroin and other strong opiates such as ketobemidone.

*3. How often do you use opiates?*
About once every other month.

*4. Why do you use opiates?*
Because I like using opiates, it's my favourite drug. Also I am in pain so any relief is welcome. 

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
We used alot of drugs as teenagers me and my friends, most of us have moved on but some of us still meet and do drugs together every once in a while though. I buy most of my drugs online so I don't have to deal with the whole "scene" because quite frankly I am sick of it after so many years of drug addiction.

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*

Oral if lesser opiates, IV if better ones.


----------



## thizFreckles

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
21, Southern Cali

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First opiate was hydrocodone but it always made me sick - stepped up to oxycodone (& hydromorphone & fentanyl occasionally) & eventually heroin

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Presently, only my twice daily low-dose of suboxone. When i was a junkie i would use either oxycontin or heroin (which ever my funds allowed) as much as i could, everyday

4. Why do you use opiates?
Cuz i like the way they make me feel, man. & bec i'm an addict

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Right now, i hang out with absolutely nobody that uses. i'm trying to quit (via subs) so i try to distance myself. but every once in a while i indulge by myself. When i was using heavily i would mainly use with my boyfriend and a couple of our "friends" who were heavy dope users.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
oxycodone - insufflation, heroin - smoked (tar) & insufflation (china white). i never really had access to needles (which i'm semi-glad, semi-mad about). if i did, you can bet that shit would be up my arm, fast. i've seen it done dozens of times & know i would be an expert it at within the first try. it really isn't that hard as long as you use clean needles & given that you've got viable veins


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
 26 ,socal

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
 done them all for 6 years heroin mostly

3. How often do you use opiates? 
when i was using,it was everyday about 3 times a day. now im on subs

4. Why do you use opiates?
to feel content
5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
im in no scene atm 
6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
 IV


----------



## JDilla

one word..OXYMORPHONE!!!!!!!


----------



## InSearchOfEuphoria

Im surprised at how many people here are in there mid 20's, Including me!


----------



## Oxy8_8

thizFreckles said:


> 1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
> 21, Southern Cali
> 
> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
> First opiate was hydrocodone but it always made me sick - stepped up to oxycodone (& hydromorphone & fentanyl occasionally) & eventually heroin
> 
> 3. How often do you use opiates?
> Presently, only my twice daily low-dose of suboxone. When i was a junkie i would use either oxycontin or heroin (which ever my funds allowed) as much as i could, everyday
> 
> 4. Why do you use opiates?
> Cuz i like the way they make me feel, man. & bec i'm an addict
> 
> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
> Right now, i hang out with absolutely nobody that uses. i'm trying to quit (via subs) so i try to distance myself. but every once in a while i indulge by myself. When i was using heavily i would mainly use with my boyfriend and a couple of our "friends" who were heavy dope users.
> 
> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
> oxycodone - insufflation, heroin - smoked (tar) & insufflation (china white). i never really had access to needles (which i'm semi-glad, semi-mad about). if i did, you can bet that shit would be up my arm, fast. i've seen it done dozens of times & know i would be an expert it at within the first try. it really isn't that hard as long as you use clean needles & given that you've got viable veins



Well, here's one stranger who's happy-as-hell you didn't have access to needles. Because you'd probably be dead now. Or have HIV. Or Hep C. Or like something out of Requiem for a Dream.

I also have very visible veins (I'm also bulimic and 25lb underweight). My local hospital gives unlimited free clean needles. I've never injected.

Anyway, I'm glad you're on the road to recovery and never IV'd.

Much love xx


----------



## albatross

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
19, Pacific NW, USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I've used hydrocodone, oxycodone, morphine, dextroproproxyphene, heroin, buprenorphine, methadone, tramadol, and codeine.  My opiates of choice are oxycodone/heroin/methadone.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I now use buprenorphine daily.  I've gone through periods of daily use with oxycodone and heroin though.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I have anxiety/depression issues I struggle with and opiates seem to work well at relieving me of these issues.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
My friends all range from sober to daily junk habits.  I don't stick with just junky friends, in fact I only have one close friend who has developed a similar junk habit as me.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral, nasal, IV, never plugged.


----------



## Blind Melon

1. 27, Southwest USA

2. I started with hydrocodone, worked my way up to morphine and oxycodone, hydromorphone, fentanyl and then heroin. methadone after that, and then suboxone.

3. Daily

4. They fix me.

5. Most of my friends don't use.

6. I've tried everything but plugging. My favorite ROA is oral.


----------



## MoreFeens4Morphine

Indiana, Male

I tend to stay away from heroin. However, prescription pain killers are my biggest vice. I started with vicodin, and as you all have experienced, before I knew it I was popping Oxy's, Morphine, and for awhile had a good hook-up on Dilaudid cough syrup (which was FUCKEN AWESOME! ha). My PK of choice is still probably vicodin though. Even though I hate having to go through the whole CWE process, there's just something unique about the buzz of hydro's that make it more enjoyable. I guess it's because I can still somewhat function on it.

I use about once to three times a week. If I had a higher income I would probably do it every day, however in my area opiates are over priced by young kids who know nothing about the pills they're selling.

Gee, why does anyone else enjoy opiates? The euphoria, the relaxation, the heavenly state of bliss, the warm sensation in your body almost providing a sense of security. In addition, I use them to cope with stress. I lead a very high stress life and when it all becomes too much having a blanket to blind you from your problems - even though it's temporary - is what has kept me sane the past few years. 

I currently am in no "drug scene" per se. For whatever reason, I've been practically crucified by my peers for using opiates. Among which none of them have ever even tried codeine for christ sake  I don't enjoy weed as it gives me severe panic attacks, nor any other hallucinogens or psychedelics. In short, I stick to myself and even would go as far as to  consider myself a recluse.

Plain and simple, the ROA I use is all based upon the bioavailability of the drug. I have exercised every ROA, but of course, if I have enough to not worry about getting the most bang for my buck, my prerogative is just simply taking my pills PO (by mouth). However for drugs like morphine, or dilaudid, due to the low oral BA I have a tendency to plug those drugs.

-MF4Morphine


----------



## Sprout

1 - 18 (19 in a few days), Uk.
2 - Morphine, Codeine, Tramadol, Oxycodone and Heroin (briefly). (Plus the 17 other alkaloids in poppies).
3 - Depends, over the years I've gone from using for a year or two daily to sober for 6 months. Right now I've used twice this week.
4 - Because the most beautiful sensation imaginable is one of pure calm, apathy and euphoria running through your veins.
5 - None, I use completely alone, and it is just the Bluelight community and I that know I still use.
6 - I mainly use Morphine and Codeine these days so it's mostly oral, I'll plug Morphine every once in a while. I'll smoke opium when it's available. The other's were almost always nasal.


----------



## Samri

34 f Phoenix
Any opiate, prefer the IV method. It's been a long time since I can't find it in my new city


----------



## Samri

You are issuing heroin and suboxone? Trying to get clean or just not WD?


----------



## Samri

Did you see my last post?!? I'm new on here


----------



## Oxy8_8

Samri said:


> 34 f Phoenix
> Any opiate, prefer the IV method. It's been a long time since I can't find it in my new city



Same finding a dealer here. It's a bitch. I get my stuff online but it's awful not having someone local.


----------



## bennyZA

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
26, West Coast, USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First opiate was hydrocodone, then it was OC's for a long time, and then heroin, no fentanyl

3. How often do you use opiates?
I'm on fentanyl all day every day for pain, I used to use every day for recreation.

4. Why do you use opiates?
The balls to the wall euphoria, there just isn't anything like it.  Nothing but bliss maters, and that's nice.  However, that feeling goes away and it becomes a "fix."

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Used to be a big drinker, and big partier.  So mostly alcohol, coke, mdma.  I used to love psychedelics.  Mescaline being my favorite drug of all time.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Mostly oral and insufflated.


----------



## pigpen1968

A friend sent me this today.

http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/heroin-junkies-create-the-most-depressing-instagrams


----------



## honeebee

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
49, NY

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
used crappy heroin in the 70's, then went to Thailand, brought back a huge quantity of china white, which lasted not as long as it should have, got sober in late 80's then relapsed a whole bunch of times on every opioid there is, including even tramadol prescribed for my dog lol, recently just used 100-120 mg of oxycodone daily for almost 5 years. 

3. How often do you use opiates?
    daily until CT last Monday

4. Why do you use opiates?
    'because I'm an addict' is the only real answer to that question, no matter how much I'd like to sing the praises of the poppy and her whole seductive family

5. What kind of drug scene are you in? none right now, just take my meds and buzz around in my life. In the 70's was a daily pot smoker and used psychedelics frequently, but then everybody did back then. When I was 17 went to Nepal with my boyfriend and brought back a massive quantity of hash, we lived off selling that for awhile. In the 80's got into coke and that was a bad time, hate to even think about it now. Late 80's smuggled heroin back from Phuket and got a bad habit, rarely banged it tho which was good or I'd be dead (idk what you call injection these days). We used to "chase the dragon", that's probably antiquated language now! I always kept a diversified portfolio and rarely turned anything down, though from 1990 through 2006 I'd say alcohol and benzos became my drug of choice. I drank/used with friends or by myself, it didn't matter after awhile - the relationship is with the drug in the end...

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
 oral, snorting, smoking, IV in that order


----------



## pigpen1968

I have a *HUGE* crush on Honeybee


----------



## Seyer

honeebee said:


> We used to "chase the dragon", that's probably antiquated language now!


Hardly anyone uses the phrase anymore, ime, but are well aware of its meaning.


----------



## RodJonse

*Opiate users - where are you from?*

I want to test some demographics.


I am from Mesa, AZ. I was wondering, is there anyone else out there from the Mesa/Phoenix/Tempe area? Would be cool to meet new people that I have common ground with, chill out, listen to music and shit.


Also, what's the drug scene like where you are?


----------



## ohshea

From Anchorage, AK but didnt pick up my heroin addiction until i moved to SLC, UT. Then moved back to AK, sobered uo fot a whilr but wormed my way back into the drug scene. Then came to LA, CA in 2010 and been here ever since.

Drug scene in AK is a no rules, middle manned, anarchy goose chase. A dope sick junkies worst nightmare. Even if youre well connected, most dealers are users themselves, or a lot of them just use meth, and theyre a hassle to deal with. Like, hours of waiting a location switching and forgetting to bring entire requested amount. Never experienced such an unorganized, mess of a system. And its the ONLY state ive been in where if youre a known snitch, theyll still serve you. And Anchorage is pretty small, and the tweakers and junkies ALL know each other. Its a pretty small underground, but everyone knows everyone. And its the scene ive been in where ive noticed the people have the least morals and highest rate of ripping each other off. My guess is because the price of H there is astronomical, and its hard being a junkie, probably the hardest place to be a junkie. Horrible public transit, high drug prices, wretched unbareably cold and long winters, small city so not too many places to scam, and very tough on drug felony arestees. Our womans prisons has plenty of room so theyre not lookin to get you in and out asap like LA. Our tenths are called "niftys" or "nifs." have no idea where that terminology came from but its the most common used word for a tenth. Which NEVER weigh .1, usually .06-.09.

SLC has a very efficent drug system. Just dial up the main dude, he tells you when and where to meet one of his runners, they use the chirp phones for easy communication, and bam just wait at location until the runner arrives in his vehicle, and its usually just a pull up and exchange, we dont usually even get out of our cars. They are always on time, so never be late because thy never are. Plus is they open early like 6 or 7 am. Down side is a lot of them close around 7, so you need to get your orders in before closing time. When my friend first introduced mebto this system, i was like youre lying what dealers "close" but sure enough they do. Most efficent and organized operation ive seen, always reliable and will hook up good customers. We are served in those little tiny wrapped balloons the size of a pea or a little bigger, and inside is the dope or coke in a square of plastic from a shopping bag so it doesnt stick to inside of balloon. The mexicans really know their shit and i respect how they do business.

As for LA, well la is hard to describe. Yes we have the call in service like slc but in my area its not as common. We have lots of street dealing, which is good in a pinch if youre sick because theyre 24/7, but buy at your own risk. Have been sold pebbles and bird shit in those little balloon a  times, i havent been down there in years, only went down there when i first moved here and had no idea where to look. Then, like most junkies, i networked and made connections and met my dude who has been serving me for almost two years solid every day. He doesnt do that ballon shit, its just in a little corner of a sandwich baggie.


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

Afghanistan... it's a medium-sized NE college town.


----------



## SirTophamHat

I too live in a NE college town.  Assuming NE = New England or Northeast and not Nebraska.

there is no opiate culture here really, besides habitually getting ripped off.  money better spent on pot tbph


----------



## baerr

I am from phx AZ. 
the drug scene here is crazy ofcourse, being a big city and all. However i love the city life. Its not for everyone. Although i have traveled around to small towns in other states and have seen that drug scenes there are just as bad sometimes.


----------



## weekend addiction

Not a current opiate user. I'm currently in a NE college town as well oddly enough. Don't know about the opiate scene here because I haven't found it. There's an adderall and exctasy scene I stumbled on to but that's not my cup of tea. 

I occasionally order 4 ounces of kratom and that's all the opiate high I can handle. I do it for the buzz and to keep my drinking down as well as for back pain and diarhea whenever they pop up.


----------



## missmeyet?

Hmm..lived in a few places last several years..but in Albuquerque NM it sucks for opiate users...very hard to find and if you do find someone then you can bet maybe that every other month(you know..one month they are there, the next month they aren't, the next month they are) you won't be able to get them because they are in jail! Bigtime meth scene here (which holds no interest for me) so if that's your game you are good. On top of it being very difficult to find a regular, reliable source you don't want to just go down on Central and try to score on the street because you moat likely will be ripped off or robbed and often are lucky if you get off that easy. Its rough. ABQ is such a poverty stricken and for the most part under educated population that everyone seems so desperate for lack of a better word. It sounds similar to the above poster talking about Alaska. 
Constant games, rip offs, cases of oh I got this..you drive there (cause none of them have their own cars...usually users who are desperate to make a buck if they are actually willing to seel you something) and then "oh..these aren't oxys? I could have swore that's what I had...no really that's what these are...taste it...trust me". When people are so desperate it makes it very dangerous, especially on the street scene but even when it is someone you "know".
It is very difficult for someone who is dependent on opiates. And for a state that recently ranked number 1 or 2 in the nation for overdose deaths per capita it is amazing to me it is so hard to find. The biggest thing around to be honest is methadone. 
Part of it is, I'm sure, is I have not lived here 2o years or longer. But even the small group of people I know that uses also say the same thing, same experiences. It sucks.


----------



## sub21lime

I'm 25 years old and I live in Southern Oregon. I've been an opiate addict for 4 years,  off and on heroin, methadone and suboxone.


----------



## paranoid android

Atlantic Canada. Coke both in powder form and rock is the DOC here and the most common but opiates are plentiful if you know a connect. It's a very small place so if you have a bad rep you are fucked altogether as noone worth a fuck will sell to a fuckin grass or cop bait. Also if you are not from here which would be rather obvious by the lack of a accent you had better know someone who can vouch for you or you aren't getting fuck all. However if you have a good rep you will have no trouble scoring anything so it works both ways.

 The main opiates on the streets now are morphine, hydromorphone and methadone. Of course codeine is easy to get as it's OTC and it's not very hard to get a doc to script you Tylenol#3's or 4's or the 30mg codeine pills with no acetaminophen or the high dose codeine contins. Oxycodone used to be the opiate most sought after here but after they got rid of the oxycontins the price for Oxy IR's and Percocet went right through the fucking roof with percs going for as much as $8 a pill for fuckin 5mg percs! That is fucking insane. So now instead of people eating oxycontins, Oxy IR's and percs you get people eating or shooting morphine or snorting or shooting dilaudid or hydromorph contins. Methadone is easy to get to but goes for about $1 a mg which is a tad pricey.

 I have watched the opiate scene change alot since i was a wee lad. Fiorinal-C's, Tylenol#3's and 4's, 30mg codeine pills, Demerol, morphine or if you where really lucky dilaudid used to be the most common opiates on the street here back around the mid to late 90's. Now most people younger then me wouldn't even know what Fiorinal-C's or Demerol are


----------



## ygrn

Norcal. It's kind of hard for me to get opiates now but a several months ago I could get stop-sign opanas and dilaudid all the time for cheap. Now all I can get are lower-tier pills like vics/norcos and percocets, in addition to the occasional OG oxycontin if i'm lucky. H is semi-available, but it doesn't really appeal to me seeing as I dont IV and I usually get pills for good prices


----------



## Bob Loblaw

NC, fuck it, heroin's around if you know the people.


----------



## Seyer

We already have a thread *exactly* like this.


*Merged.*


----------



## thevikingninja

I'm clean now, but this interests me too.

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
22, East Coast

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
All about the heroin. Pills never did anything for me really.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
At my worst, at bundle a day on average, depended on the money.

4. Why do you use opiates?
They just feel amazing. Nothing could touch me. I was on top of the whole damn world. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Now it's different, left all my old buddies behind. Now it's more of an RC, weed, coke, alcohol atmosphere. If my friends did do opiates they are kind enough to keep me from finding out.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV only, only way I'd feel it.


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

SirTophamHat said:


> I too live in a NE college town.  Assuming NE = New England or Northeast and not Nebraska.





weekend addiction said:


> Not a current opiate user. I'm from a NE college town as well oddly enough.



Probably why in part I seem to get on whith u two alright. It's great we have like hundreds of them.. and goodies are always flowin. It's those damn Euro's that keep beefing with me... 



ohshea said:


> As for LA, well la is hard to describe.



no it's really not: scummy.


----------



## Jesusgreen

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
20, turn 21 on Friday, live in Poland now (originally from England)

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
First opiate I tried was Codeine. Then Buprenorphine. Then Loperamide (Yep, got effects with a high enough dose, albeit rather uninteresting ones). More recently I tried Poppy Seed Tea which I've come to love.

*3. How often do you use opiates? *
It varies, though the last few weeks I've been using them every 1-2 days. I usually choose Buprenorphine when it's available because it's incredibly cheap for me and beats Codeine, falls a little short of PST but the duration and being MUCH cheaper make up for it. I usually go for 1-2mg sections of 40mg Transtec patches, but chew them up or extract them. Failing that I take 500g of PST when there are good seeds available, and if they aren't I'll go for Codeine, 150mg or 300mg.

*4. Why do you use opiates?*
Because they feel great. As for why I'm using them more frequently lately, I enjoy getting high on various substances regularly, and lately that became rather heavy stimulant use. Knowing that stimulants often carry more serious long term risks like organ damage, damage to receptors in the brain etc, I decided that while they're more addictive in many ways, opiates and benzos are a safer choice for me. It's worth mentioning that I tend to find opiates and benzos less addictive for me personally, and can much more easily stop using them than I can stimulants though, so while this may have been a good choice for me, it might be a bad one for a lot of other people.

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
I don't think I have a single friend over here in Poland who isn't involved in drugs, for some it's just weed and the occasional trip, for most it involves heavy amphetamine abuse, and for a lot it's a little bit of everything. 

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*
Oral for Codeine and PST. Sublingual and nasal for Buprenorphine.


----------



## dankhead88

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
25, Metro Atlanta

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
It all started with hydrocodone in syrup form. Pancof I believe. I was 15 years old, then I got a hold of some tablets and I've found myself taking them more often. Tylenol 3s and vicodins, moved to norcos and percs, to roxicodone and oxycontin, to heroin and dilaudid IVs, but I really do enjoy a methball/speedball shot.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I used to have a steady habit, but now it's here and there. I was about to develop another habit, but luckily I've stopped myself before it got worse, so now it's here and there. like 1-3 days out of the week

4. Why do you use opiates?
because they're freaking great. It's great for a relaxing day off of work. It's my "beers/toke" after work. It's the feeling I enjoy; to sit absolutely still in a state of apathy and relaxation

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
some of them are tweakers, some of them are mollyheads, some of them are heroin addicts, and some of them are coke heads. There's also alcoholics, potheads, and chainsmokers. I guess my scene is "diverse" :-\ 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV
Oral for the pills containing APAP


----------



## cfl

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
     27/m/ Central FL area

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
     First opiate I used recreationally was oxycodone progressed to hydromorphone, and finally heroin

3. How often do you use opiates? 
    I used to use daily, but have since detoxed and am currently 1 week clean.

4. Why do you use opiates?
   Initially I enjoyed the feeling of euphoria and the nod, in the end I was using just to feel 'normal'

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
    Most of the people I know are all daily users of opiates. I used to be more involved with the music scene in my area, but as my drug use progressed I surrounded myself with like minded people.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
   IV. Occasionally I will smoke heroin but not often.


----------



## love10s

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
29/f/ Tx

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you
use?
First opiate I used recreationally was Norco, Percs, Oxycodone, Lortab, etc. Still fond of the same poison. 75-120 mg is a typical dosage for me in a 24 hr period.

3. How often do you use opiates?
I use almost daily or as money permits..

4. Why do you use opiates?
It makes me feel happy and normal, I crave the euphoria :/. I also have begun to believe I like the opiate version of myself more than my actual self.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Not at all, bud smokers and pk poppers that's about it. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I orally ingest almost 100% of the time.


----------



## regal

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
42/m/SE

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you
use?
Been prescribed 5x10/325 for *20 years*

3. How often do you use opiates?
Daily

4. Why do you use opiates?
Pain management.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
None.  Contributing member of society with successful job and career.  Do enjoy fresh cow pasture mushrooms when visiting relatives in the south and the weather is just right.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I orally ingest almost 100% of the time.


Opiates have been used by Homo Sapiens since the beginning of time.  

The key is to work (job, physical activity) on a low maintenance dose for your 40-50 hour week.  Then by Saturday your body responds to a 50% increase,  then come Monday go right back to working.   

If weed is becoming legal there is hope one day Poppies will,   they are much safer and better medicine IMHO.


Never IV,  its not natural.  RA and Oral is good enough.


----------



## evilbrain

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
     39, nyc

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
     heroin.  came up on good ol dominican ecp from the 90's.  ive done most pills.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
    6-8 times a year

4. Why do you use opiates?
    cuz thats dat shit

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
    i stay away from the drug scene, as its easy to fall into the that lifestyle.... just cold cop whenever i feel like it... easy in ny/nj

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
     Nasal, IV


----------



## Badback10

So Im interested to hear what kind of a user you are, what opiates you use, the frequency of your use, age and a few other things.

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
40 central east coast

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use? Percocet fentanyl oxy Vic's for the past 22 years

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Everyday

4. Why do you use opiates?
I was involved in a major wreck and started using now I have black disc disease and I can walk or function daily functions at all. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
none

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral, Nasal, Plug

I don't know any heroine users personally and I can't find any in VA it sucks I want someone to help me if I ever decided to start. I know the pain


----------



## Tryptamino

updating info since a couple things have changed

1. 19, los angeles

2. First started with codeine, which I took a lot when I was staying with my family in the UK for a summer. When I came back to LA I used vicodin and percocet a few times, and after using cocaine for a while, I got turned onto heroin, which I was using for a while. Then there was an opiate drought for about 1.5 years, but then last year they came back, and since then, I've gone through a hydrocodone habit with occasional oxycodone here and there, and now i shoot dope every day.

3. Daily.

4. Analgesia, anxiolysis, blissful apathy, and euphoria.

5. None. My close friends are all avid weed smokers, but I only have a handful of friends who regularly use opioids/stimulants/etc.

6. IV mainly. I only take pills orally, and with dope, I smoke/snort when with others, I don't like shooting up in front of friends. They know that I do it, it just seems like something that would be a little weird to see if you don't do it yourself.


----------



## someonesomewhereAU

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
32, Male, Perth Australia

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Large doses of codeine to start with then benzo's and now mostly heroin.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Now I use heroin a quarter gram once a week. Sometimes a mix of codeine and dihydrocodeine maybe once a month.


 4. Why do you use opiates?
It makes me feel content, no desires, no pain, it makes me feel blank and very happy with myself.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Not in one at all, I don't really socialize with other drugs users. Me and one friend user heroin together but other than that none of my friends really use drugs.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV heroin and when I use codeines I drink a bottle of dihydrocodeine cough mixture and drink a cold water extraction a pack of 30 15mg codeine pills.


----------



## f33lg00d

Sense my last post I went from pill-chipper to $100-200 day heroin plugger and was dependent for 2-3 months. I barely socialized, spent my time nodding, smoking, playing vid games, and watching tv. I tapered down w subs (solely because I spent all my money) and was clean a week before I started chipping again. I think I may catch a habit again because I have aloooooot of dope in front of me.


----------



## TweakFace

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
22, Detroit

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I've used Vics, Percs, Oxy's, and Heroin. I currently use Heroin and Oxy's when I have the extra cash to throw down on them.

3. How often do you use opiates?
A few times a week at most, for now, trying to keep the tolerance down but we all know how that ends up being...


4. Why do you use opiates?
I've loved opiates since I first started taking them years ago. It started with Vicodin, then led to oxy's, which led to Heroin pretty quickly. They put me into a state of mind I enjoy above all other drugs.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Mostly pot heads and pill poppers I guess. I have a small group of friends and each has their own DOC.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I snort it on weekdays before bed and been trying to limit IV use to weekends after long work shifts. So far so good, but I've felt it pulling me under and I think about Heroin more and more every week. Only one of my friends know I use H, everyone else assumes I'm on pills... which I am but... whatever, its just how it is.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
19. Boise, Idaho

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Started off with vicoprofen. (Hydro/acet) now I've done oxymorph, oxy cod, hydro morph, codiene, morphine, and heroin.(Powder and blacm tar)

3. How often do you use opiates?
Definitely not everyday but a lot of them and days woth out are usually filled with weed/benzos/booze fighting off cravings. Mutiple times a week tho.

4. Why do you use opiates? 
I use for the release the euphoria an nod an itch and contentness. Opiates are my god send. Also my weekness.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
A shitty one. Friends know I can get the pills dope mdma acid they need. I test all my shit and try to be safe about it for every body.
I'm more knowledgable about drugs then anybody I know or have met. And that's an understatement. Drugs are my life.


6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
This greatly depends on the opiate.
Eat/snort/smoke oxy. Snort dilaudid. Snort opana. Smoke/waterline heroin. Eat hydro.
I am yet to touch the needle and hope not to.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
*25 South Central US, Major Metro area
*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
*Plentiful. 8 years of experience with EVERYTHING. I use Oxy, Methadone and Loperamide.
*3. How often do you use opiates?
*Once a month, generally a two week binge, maintain on lope.
*
4. Why do you use opiates? 
*I'm an addict.
*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
*None. I buy weed, that's bout it.
*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
*Oral, I've done H occasionally (tar), then rectal.*


----------



## Oxy_Ghost

1. Age and Location
I'm 23 and I live in Western North Carolina

2. Opiate experience and Opiate of Choice
My opiate of choice is Oxycodone 30mg, we call them "Blues" around here. I've been using for around 4yrs, don't know exactly how long. I've also tried Heroin once(the powder but I think it was cut bad with something else so my first time sucked), I've done Hydrocodones, tried OxyContin a couple times and Vicodin. 

3. How often do I use. 
I use almost everyday but usually it's only on Fridays-Sunday and maybe a couple times durring the weekdays if I'm lucky so I experience W/D's A LOT! I'm usually scared of the weekdays because I know I'm gonna withdraw. 

4. Why do I use.
I use them to get high, it started with smoking bud and then I graduated to opiates but I wish I never would've. But now I use them to get high and to just feel normal. 

5. What kind of drug scene.
I'm not really in any scene, I get my stuff from the streets and just stay home and get high. I don't really hang out with other people and get high. It's just me and my fiancé. So more of a lifestyle. 

6. Administrative
I snort mine. If I'm taking a pill to get high than I'm gonna snort it. I feel like if i take it orally than it's not gonna give me the high I'm looking for. It could be all in my head but that's just how I feel. But if it's hydrocodone than I take it orally because I'm not snorting all that aspirin. Some times I'll shave a little off to snort but that's because, for me, snorting stuff is part of my addiction.


----------



## phoeski

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
24, East Coast

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Dope but im clean now, just subutex

3. How often do you use opiates? 
1 8mg sub per day

4. Why do you use opiates?
im am addicted0 and subutex helps with my knee and elbow pain (2 ACL reconstructions and my growth plates are shattered in my right elbow.
5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
just a small circle of benzo and opiate users, the best in my opinion since they know what its like to be sick. mostly jusy subs and once in a while before we go paint a wall my boy will bring some blow over.
6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV, the only way i use since it stuck mysrelf.


----------



## JessePinkman420

1. Whats your age and your geographical location? 27, Texas

 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use? hydrocodone, codeine, oxycodone, oxycontin, methadone, heroin, suboxone, tramadol

 3. How often do you use opiates? its been at least 4 months since I've used any opiates

 4. Why do you use opiates? euphoria and relaxation. they make a great combo with weed. also great for stimulant comedowns and hangovers.

 5. What kind of drug scene are you in? weed, psychedelics and "club/party" drugs mostly (ecstasy, coke, nitrous, alcohol...) .

 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use? oral, nasal or smoke


----------



## Blind Melon

Opiates are obviously my DOC. And I prefer a potent pharma Opiate to BTH (no ECP, CW out here, only found 2 bags of CW in the 5 years I was on OC/H and I had a lot of connects).

ROA doesn't matter to me. Of course I'm gonna shoot up Dilaudid every chance I get, but will I become a human-pincushion? Never. My favorite ROA is oral consumption. Half of my truly junky-status days were on the original OCs, when you could still get them for $xxx a mg or less. And fuck man, the Norcos! I was (un maybe?)fortunate enough to cop <$xxx Norcos constantly, even when picking up a small amount. $xxx would earn an OGOC40 (as in you can sniff them, smoke them if you're a retard, sniff them or slam them). 

I think this was all right before the statute of limitations would apply, as is the case with any illegal activity I may have accidentally participated in. 

The Painkillers became Hollywood and almost socially acceptable, "painkillers are medicine; they're not dangerous or Heroin is so scummy". Then the price of Norcos, Dilaudid and OC sky-rocketed to >$xxx for an OGOC 80 (the 40s seemed to have disappeared (the OGOC 40s were a little better for sniffing/shooting due to less filler/binders).

Finally, due to rising prices, caused by a rapidly rising demand was the proverbial straw and made the switch to H. With smack I sniffed, smoked a katrillion times, shot-up hundred times. Dilaudid I only sniffed and it did nothing (acquired it before accepting the needle; wrote it off like a fool). Norcos I obviously only swallowed, and OC I ate many-many-many times, sniffed many-many-many times and shot-up 4-5 times. Sniffed some Fentanyl by accident once and would have overdosed had I not shared with my friend.

Obviously I love the rush and instant high the needle provides, and I really don't mind shooting up at all if it's a new(ish) clean diabetic style needle (still, would only use a needle 3-6 times max before throwing out), the first time I had no clue what I was doing and I used a steroid syringe and fuck are they huge. And I was always able to register, but after the end of day 2 or early 3 I'd have to poke myself only 3-4 times for a shot if I was lucky. My veins bounced back real fuckin quick, but they also hid real fuckin quick when I was shooting for days in a row. I was terrified to raise my tolerance to IV H and then have no more stronger/cheaper opiates to move on to once the tar stopped getting me high, plus I hated acquiring needles, as if getting the opiates wasn't enough of a pain. In my experience IV usage was always more intense and required less, but that's about the only other pro besides the rush. Just too many cons.

When orally consuming hydro/oxycodone, hydro/oxymorphone you always know what you're getting, it's so clean, it's so discrete, almost always easier to hide... pills are the way to go. And eating them is generally the best way to take them, imho--with exception to hydromorphone.

As far as frequency is concerned, in the past 6-7 years I would bet I've only been without Opiates for a collective month or so. I'd be on them all day every day if I could. Problem is I'd get bored and want to work in an Amphetamine, which in turn would lead to benzos.

I'm currently on Bupe, which I hate... but take because I can't afford Methadone or anything else atm. Oddly enough Methadone is my Opiate of choice, followed by OGOC (when the prices were proper, before my tolerance would kill 99% of the population, excluding BLers), followed by Heroin. But I would really love to try Opium, and I'd never kick a hydro-variety out of bed. Never got to try Opana :-( Not impressed by Codeine, but I wouldn't turn it down if in WDs; if I was past the hump a shit-ton of Codeine with a lot of benzos would probably be more than tolerable.

I've been steadily using Opiates for 10 years now. They are a cure-all for me. No more anxiety (which plagues me, I'll frequently vomit upon waking up at the thought of facing my day, no matter what's on the agenda), no more insomnia (which is terrible for my mood/health). No more stomach issues and pains. No more lower back pain due to tension. Nice warm glow. Farewell to depression.

I hope to stay on for life, and Methadone seems the best choice. With occasional breaks to mix things up. The hard part is avoid speedballs.


----------



## kush25123

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
23, Suburbs of Detroit

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First opiate was hydrocodone, then Heroin. Heroin is the only opiate I have access to. Except for suboxone

3. How often do you use opiates?
I have zero rev-limiter built in to regulate my use. Currently on suboxone but once I use heroin I don't stop til sometime makes me. Although Ive never attempted to regulate my using right off the start.  
4. Why do you use opiates?
It give me what I feel Ive been missing. Although I am never satisfied with my last night 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Actually I had lost friends I started it with. Since then I never made the drug friendships that I once sought. I have clean friends through NA but drug scene is mostly just myself. I like to isolate when I am getting high.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV since I only have access to heroin and there is no better route to get where I want to go.

I have been clean now for a matter of days. Heroin for me are a means to my end. Not suicidal but it always throws me into a situation of being homeless and without the people that have helped me the most. So in that situation I try to stay clean because the bus system around here isn't to friendly for a user without a car.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

An addicted one


----------



## joy4life

1. Age and Location
28, Ohio

2. Opiate experience and Opiate of Choice
First marijuana and hydrocone then oxycodone and roxy and heroin

3. How often do I use. 
Everyday

4. Why do I use.
I have high tolerence and my back pain from in serious car accident and addicted and love being high and relax and more energy. 

5. What kind of drug scene.
I'm not really in any scene, I just stay home and get high. Love to make new friend and need to find more dealer in Ohio area where I live who selling oxycodone, roxy and heroin. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Snort only

Also I just find out about this website and I was trying to find how to make heroin at home because when I want to get high from heroin and I have hard time to get ahold my friend who selling heroin.


----------



## laurlaurinflorflor

1. Whats your age and your geographical location? 30 in Florida

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use? Ive used em all at one time or another. But for the last 2-3 years mainly dilaudids aka hydromorphone and if in a bind or cant find the roxicontins or mscontins.

3. How often do you use opiates? Daily and then some, and steadily for 4-5 years approximately. 

4. Why do you use opiates? Originally just to party for a jight. But oncd in a while turned into once a day and more a lot faster than i realized. Now its so i dont get sick ontop of the euphoria I surprisingly still g et. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in? Party type drugs, meth, coke, and opiates.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use? If It can be Injected, then my rig is out n ready to go unfortunately.  If u havent shot, dont ever start. Best rush for any drug, worst thing to hafta try n quit. :/


----------



## Monker47

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
53, Western NY

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
I have been using opiates since I was 16 or so. Usually just abusing Tylenol 3&4. Then a long break. The last 12 years I have used pretty much any opiate based drug I can find. These days I use Suboxone, Heroin, Fentanyl on a daily. Small amounts to keep the sick away and I only need 2 bags of H to feel a good rush. One 8mg. sub can get me through the week. I consider myself lucky as I never let my addiction get too out of hand.

*3. How often do you use opiates? *
Daily. Maintenance for minor pain & recreational for fun

*4. Why do you use opiates?*
I really truly enjoy the feeling I get from them. I also use for pain control as I have a bad knee.

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
I mostly am just home or at work. Usually just copping from people delivering or friends. I am not the bar person or street person at all.

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*
IV the H (I was sniffing up until 3 months ago), smoke, eat, wear Fentanyl, Oral on the pills usually unless they can be sniffed

If I was asked by a young person I would say: Go ahead, use drugs... but.. know yourself and your limits.. be able to put things in check. A person using Opiates can function fine on a daily but be prepared for the ups & downs. If you are weak.. prob not for you.


----------



## RTrain

1. Whats your age and your geographical location? 
28 M and in NE USA. Not a college town, btw

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use? 
I've used a lot of different ones here and there, but primarily oxycodone for 2-1/2 years and then heroin for 1. Managed to use various opiates since 16 on irregular basis without a problem, then got addicted at 25. Oh did have a few runs with poppy tea but those usually just developed back into an oxy habit.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Daily, right now its suboxone daily but its only been a little over 2 weeks.

4. Why do you use opiates? 
I much more enjoy life on them. The real question is why I would not be using them, and that is because they are awfully expensive.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in? 
I don't consider myself in any drug scene, I just pick up my drugs and use them while living my life. I use to go out drinking a lot, but getting high means I don't have money for that, so I am more introverted on them. I work, when I can lots of OT to afford my habit. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use? 
Snort, snort and snort.


----------



## Jabberwocky

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
31, Boston - since it says it in my name I cannot be too private. 

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
started at 19; when OXY 80's TOOK OVER THE SCENE in late 90's early 2000's. started SELLING by the pack; moving 10 packs, 50 packs and eventually moved on up and only took larger orders; had money, never cared or thought about jail, life outside of drugs, or how dangerous drugs were/could be. I didnt understand because I was blind sided by the MONEY and also the SUPPLY I had. its like asking Scarface if he had a coke problem; he has no idea. it was FREE and ALWAYS THERE! anyway, I went TO JAIL eventually for trafficking and it was dropped to distribution and I got out and kept clean; then got back into 80's/30's/dope and ran hard for 3-4 years. now been clean for 6 months (slipped us twice in 6 months; not slips, I used on purpose). 

*3. How often do you use opiates?*
I use suboxone daily now; not a TRUE opiate but I still consider it one. I used dope daily and oxy daily during my USER days. 

*4. Why do you use opiates?*
at first they were FREE during my 80 supply days; so I used what I had. later I picked up again just thinking back to how GOOD I FELT while on opiates and how they came in handy during the down times and also out of pure boredom. 

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
dope runs rampant throughout Boston; opiates in general do. addiction is widely spread/known around here. my friends mostly DONT use anymore but I have opiate addicts of past; some still USE and some are recovering. opiates hit hard and continue to destroy. 

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*
oral, nasal and needle. oral when first started, nasal after oral got old and started the needle when nasal got too expensive. and like most others will say and tell you, once you hit the needle, your tolerance shoots back up and youre using just as much as you once have before, so its pointless to turn to that needle.


----------



## JunkieDays

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
23, New Jersey.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
My first opiate was percocet. I was more of a weekend warrior, and did any pill I could get my hands on.. Oxycodone, percs, tramadol, valium.
I did NOT have an addiction in my pill using days. Then a couple years later I tried heroin & fell in love.


3. How often do you use opiates?
Every-single-day. Every day is the same. There may be times where I use every other day, but that's rare.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Because I love the feeling I get from them, and it makes me normal. Without opiates, I'm a mess. & Yes, I know how hypocritical that is.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Well, I'm certainly not a bum junkie. I guess you could say I'm the guy who has 2 different sides to him. If you knew me IRL, you probably wouldn't think I'm a junkie unless I told you. I have a handful of friends who use. Maybe 15-20 people total. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV. The only way.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^^ I would never guess your a junkie if I saw you!? I guess you couldnt guess if you saw me either; well, unless, of course, I was junked out and had short sleeves or a tank top on; then you would see me nodding w/ tattoos of drugs on me and other whacky shit. but when I pretend to be sober and dress up for work, you'd never guess. then again, I am a little whacky even w/o drugs so when I tell you I use you prob. would say, "yea, I figured that". ha.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

One who views his opiates as a need, therefore a responsibility. - aqua teen hungerforce lol. So I generally try budget accordingly and try as hard as I can to keep things sustainable. < Sometimes I'm more successful than others.


----------



## Felonious Monk

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
24, SoCal

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
First use goes back to getting Darvocet after getting my wisdom teeth out.  That was pretty much it until I was 18, almost 19.  That summer I was first introduced to stronger opiates.  I was selling bud at the time and someone I sold to would trade me 8mg Dilaudid and 10mg Methadose for bud, at ridiculous rates (once got 56mg of hydromorphone for like ~2g of bud because she was irresponsible and would promise more for having to delay, lol--but usually it was a more normal hookup).  Anyway, this progressed for the summer but I was only home for a couple months before I went back to school.  That was my last semester at that college (transferred after), and the next year I started doing opiates more heavily.

So fast-forward a few months of little-to-no use (which wasn't hard as during that summer I'd never become dependent, and had only used occasionally, despite starting with strong ops and sometimes using quite high doses).  Then we're at the winter/spring of '09, when I was 19 and really depressed.  It just happens to me, and opiates help take the edge off (obviously).  I've had cycles of depression but this few month period was the worst I've ever experienced.  I'm lucky to be alive.  I had money from selling bud, so I spent my profit on all the OC I wanted, plus dozens of bars, and Dilaudid when I could get it.  Unfortunately opiates were difficult or even impossible for me to get, so I'd have to spend 100s paying retail.  This kept me from using daily though and helped me not develop a habit.  Later in this period was the first time I ever used heroin, getting some small bags from a friend.  I was impressed by their potency and the euphoria it offered in comparison to the sedation of oxycodone.  

At the time I was mixing heavy doses of oxycodone+clonazepam or xanax, and found heroin with xanax made a wonderful blissful combination.  I'm lucky I didn't overdose during this period as I was suicidal and always kind of hoped I would.  Even though I didn't care about life I still didn't want to be addicted to heroin so after the 5 bags I'd bought I didn't get any more from him.  My heroin use at this time, as well as the depressive episode, lasted until the end of that semester, after which time I bought a gram of incredible raw, which I snorted for a week along with eating copious amounts of xanax bars.  After that week I promised I'd never do heroin again (made it over 18 months and it's still only been a handful times), and I always discovered LSD as the cure to my angst (for a while).

I ended up getting arrested at the end of 2009 and spending 2010 in rehab in Florida, which is ironic, because south Florida was in the middle of the pill mill epidemic.  We were on the bus trying to find jobs, all clean and sober... and there's Haitians around hustling blues for the price of 2 footlongs...  Anyway, ended up using oxy occasionally when I was there as I could, but still, no habit.  Also, not in pain at this time and don't really feel the need to use between, I'm just working 2 restaurant jobs and it's nice to relax.

Through the next 2 years it's occasional use only, what I can afford, as opiates were very unavailable in my college town.  I eventually got sick, unknown GI illness, and my use of opiates became more regular, but still not daily, through the end of 2012.  Around the end of that summer I started using small amounts of suboxone ~daily for the pain, but very quickly I decided I didn't like how it made me feel.  Through 2013 I got what I could from my doctor and friends, which meant Vicodin, OP OxyContin, Dilaudid, and ECP.  It developed into almost daily use by the summer, but still very small amounts, never more than 20mg/day oxy equivalent.

When I moved out to CA in August my plan was to see if would be feasible for me to quit, based on how much pain I experienced clean and how effective a full MMJ program was.  I brought some Dilaudid, Vicodin, and H with me but found that I really did need them for pain.  I tried going without (all of October actually), and fortunately was still not physically dependent, but did find I do gain a lot from opioids in terms of GI management as well as cramps and pain associated with inflammation, etc?...  Honestly it feels kinda like w/d but it's just the nature of my illness (which has been chronic since at least 2011).

With my month clean I decided I had a reasonable claim to an Rx, so finally followed through with a pain management doctor.  He started me on fentanyl patches, which I was uncomfortable with on principle.  I tried them and didn't like it.  Next came 10/325 hydrocodone, which was rough on my stomach.  Then I moved onto OxyIR, which I'm very happy with, but is unfortunately low-stocked at local pharmacies (fucking DEA!).  So this month I ended up with OP OxyContin but still, I'm happy that I can manage with a prescription (mg for mg it sure as hell doesn't go as far though).  Next back to IR, and maybe a dose increase, but I'd like to keep my usage at or below 30mg/day for the foreseeable future.  I see that as a reasonable PM dose for someone my age which isn't too impairing and wouldn't be a huge burden to transition from if need be.

abridged version:
15-wisdom teeth; 18-sweet hookup, seed planted; 19-anti-depressant; 20-22 occasional use; 23-increased pain, more regular use; 24-pain mgmt

*3. How often do you use opiates? *
~Daily since Nov 2013.  I've probably taken a day off here or there but not many, pain sucks.

*4. Why do you use opiates?*
Pain, discomfort, this nagging feeling.

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
None.  The nurse at my doctor's office is really nice though.

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*
Oral.  Sometimes sniff a little, especially if I'm vomiting.


----------



## LSDiesel

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

29, NJ near grimey Newark (love the city, even go to school in it!)

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

Heroin takes the cake for experience.

Started a real... habit with oxys in college about ten years ago.

I use buperenorphine daily currently in some crazy attempt to quit (ha, the odds are really stacked against me)

3. How often do you use opiates? 

Daily. Only time I don't take an opiate is if I am in the middle of a detox from a full agonst to get on bupe.

4. Why do you use opiates?

Cuz they're fucking fun. It's a guaranteed good time. Everytime. Even when it isn't (haha)

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

I follow Phish and good tance rave music, so I guess you could say I'm a part of those scenes, but I try to keep those experiences to as few a year as possible, because I know that it makes them all that more special. I'm much more into taking MDMA and/or LSD with lots of people around me as opposed to when I'm shooting up! lol

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

From that last comment, you shoulve realized that I IV heroin. Bupe is under the tounge


----------



## kace

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
22, UK

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Addicted to heroin since mid last year Before then, benzos and codeine. 

3. How often do you use opiates?
Everyday.

4. Why do you use opiates?
To get rid of the w/ds. They don't get me high anymore as my tolerance is fucked.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
None.. I used to have stoner and uni friends, but pushed them away when I got addicted.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I smoke heroin and inject occasionally.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^^ smoke and only shoot occasionally!? since youre using everyday anyway my advice to you is to get on the needle, man! smoking that shit is a waste of time and money. dont go wasting cash only to not get the same rush as most will get. careful tho, last thing I wan/need to hear is something BAD happened. but it seems you have a good tolerance by now so thats my best advice.


----------



## perfect_day

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
24, PA, USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Heroin addict. Turns out I am allergic to morphine or I may have made myself become allergic. Doesn't stop me. Ultimate opiate high for me is demerol, puts H to shame.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Have not used opiates in 1 year. Used daily, off and on (did a few little bids) from ages 17-23

4. Why do you use opiates?
Umm.... I really enjoy nodding out and the taste of a cigarette in my mouth melting into my comfortable couch wrapped in a blankie.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
My "friends" are not usually heroin addicts.. more into the "party" scene. I go cop with heroin addicts that I normally fight with. I sometimes date a male H addict.. non H addicts can't get down for very long. I go to parties with my little friends, but I am usually very nauseous and lethargic. I like staying home, don't like for people to blow my high.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV, only.


----------



## 95Land

^I like the screen name. Mental images of Renton melting into the carpet.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

Awesome scene. Just watched that movie again the other day. I'm still picking up new lines of dialogue that I never could understand the first 10 times I watched it. hah.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

perfect_day said:


> 1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
> 24, PA, USA
> 
> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
> Heroin addict. Turns out I am allergic to morphine or I may have made myself become allergic. Doesn't stop me. Ultimate opiate high for me is demerol, puts H to shame.
> 
> 3. How often do you use opiates?
> Have not used opiates in 1 year. Used daily, off and on (did a few little bids) from ages 17-23
> 
> 4. Why do you use opiates?
> Umm.... I really enjoy nodding out and the taste of a cigarette in my mouth melting into my comfortable couch wrapped in a blankie.
> 
> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
> My "friends" are not usually heroin addicts.. more into the "party" scene. I go cop with heroin addicts that I normally fight with. I sometimes date a male H addict.. non H addicts can't get down for very long. I go to parties with my little friends, but I am usually very nauseous and lethargic. I like staying home, don't like for people to blow my high.
> 
> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
> IV, only.



I agree with you whole heartedly about demerol.

I have never had a better IV opiate experience or stronger rush (pure sex) than 100 mgs of pethidine IV'd with no tolerance what so ever.


----------



## 95Land

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> ^^
> 
> Awesome scene. Just watched that movie again the other day. I'm still picking up new lines of dialogue that I never could understand the first 10 times I watched it. hah.



The imagery gets as close to the feeling of a OD as any other cinematic deal, imo. That feeling of, "Ah, that feels really fucking good maybe too good I think I did too much but it's too late to do anything abo......" Ugly business.
The passage/lines that crack me up is when he's ticking off all the substances they begged, borrowed or stole.
First few times I saw it I was completely in the dark as to what all those odd drug names were.
Now it's kinda like, tried that one, killed that one, that one almost killed me, hate that one, haven't tried that yet but I may next week, etc. Ugly business.


----------



## crisler

mr scagnatti check your PMs jeez


----------



## jippytheclown

Ontario, then Nova Scotia, now BC.

Started 30 years ago with codeine. Then morphine and dilaudid. Then heroin and fentanyl.

Started casual swallowing and snorting, then addicted and shooting. Methadone last 13 years with occasional top-up with heroin, morphine, fentanyl.

I fantasized about using opiates since health class when I was 8 yrs old. Love the relief it provides.

Not in any drug scene. I buy extras from dial-a-dope and cancer patients.

Started oral, then went IV. Now I snort or smoke.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

95Land said:


> The imagery gets as close to the feeling of a OD as any other cinematic deal, imo. That feeling of, "Ah, that feels really fucking good maybe too good I think I did too much but it's too late to do anything abo......" Ugly business.
> The passage/lines that crack me up is when he's ticking off all the substances they begged, borrowed or stole.
> First few times I saw it I was completely in the dark as to what all those odd drug names were.
> Now it's kinda like, tried that one, killed that one, that one almost killed me, hate that one, haven't tried that yet but I may next week, etc. Ugly business.



Hah Yeah man I know what you mean. Ugly business indeed.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

jippytheclown said:


> Ontario, then Nova Scotia, now BC.
> 
> Started 30 years ago with codeine. Then morphine and dilaudid. Then heroin and fentanyl.
> 
> Started casual swallowing and snorting, then addicted and shooting. Methadone last 13 years with occasional top-up with heroin, morphine, fentanyl.
> 
> I fantasized about using opiates since health class when I was 8 yrs old. Love the relief it provides.
> 
> Not in any drug scene. I buy extras from dial-a-dope and cancer patients.
> 
> Started oral, then went IV. Now I snort or smoke.



LOl I faked my first migraine (then migraines) at 11 yrs old (while reading the book Junk) for pethadine 100 mg shots and Sosegon + Morphine. High dose pethidine blew my lil mind omg.

Also not into to the hard drug scene at all, but have many old friends in it who I speak to on occasion. All my close friends have respectable paying jobs, my self (one day and if I don't blow my tuition money on smack again) included. AM sorta into the hiphop scene so have a few nigger/wigger friends too.


----------



## Cartesia

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
27, South Australia

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
8 years heavy codeine addiction, recently oxy & heroin on top of that.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Every day

4. Why do you use opiates?
I don't know. The euphoria. The sense of 'contentment'. "Everything will be alright" "The world is beautiful". Mainly nowadays to fend off the sickness.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
None. I was a raver, i have raver friends. But I'm not actively involved in any scene right now.. I dont know of any active scenes here that I could be. I want to be part of something. The internet drug scene i guess.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral codeine (obviously). Oral oxy. Nasal/smoked heroin.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

*On topic:*

A hella cool one. %)


----------



## lovelust

23, female, CT/ NY Area

I used oxy for the first time at 16. At 17 I went down the line and stopped at heroin.

 Ive been iVing heroin everday for 5-6 years with 2 real cleanup attempts. One period lasting about 4 months, the other 2. I use 2 to 3 times a day depending on my cash flow. 

To feel normal, to avoid being sick, to nod out/go to sleep and forget about my problems. Im addicted to the rush as well.

Im in a weird situation. I left the drug scene over 2 years ago attempting to get clean. I talk to NO ONE that uses. Most ppl dont kknow and wouldnt guess i use. Some would suspect something is wrong since my ambition is gone but prob wouldnt suspect drugs. I use alone, everyday. I have a saint of a boyfriend who does not use, whom I just exposed my relapse to. My parents are from villages in the mountains of europe and didnt understand addiction at all. My dad found out and im nothing but a disappointment,  and mother wants to help but rather then actually helping just releases aggression on me. Im young,  very attractive, I used to act and model, had a promising playwriting career while studying pre med at an incredible institution. I left school 3 semesters ago and now I sit here in secret everyday, my dealers deliver right to me, and I use. I try to work on art (sculptures, drawings) but even that doesnt get accomplished. Its called the lonely ass drug scene.  I guess thats why I am here. Ive lurked for years here and there but am only making posts now. When I write it out like that...wow..sounds mega depressing! Lol.

IV is the only way. I will sit there sick for 2 hours trying to find a viable spot than snort. The rush is too good.


----------



## lovelust

I realized I had to. I wasnt going to get anywhere not doing it, it would just lead to more and more lies which were becoming hard to keep up with. And deep down I know they would try to help me. There are details I keep to myself but they know I have a problem. It sucked cuz you got ppl down your back but thats kinda what you need when ur trying yo get better. I  try to teach my mom on addiction here and there and her perception is changing a bit thankgod, cuz hearing my downfalls everyday was making me want to die. Very tough love they are. My bf has been supportive from the beginning, bless him but he got with me knowing i had a heroin issue. I was very very functional at the time. Though hes supportive hes very clear on the "these are your demons to kill and you have to want it". When im using anf keeping it from him he will get very distant. When I tell him "give me a ride to the suboxone Dr. Or the therapist" he will do it in a heart beat. Its just hard because all I can think about is getting high. What does it take to want to stop this time around? Are you thinking about telling someone?


----------



## ddressdd_fr_space

1. Whats your age and your geographical location? 
    19, Georgia (Augusta area)

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use? 
    Right before I turned 15 I was making a pitiful attempt at being a weed  dealer, one day my friend who had 37 percocet 5/325s wanted to trade. He  didn't like them (what a fucking psycho )  and didn't realize they had any value so I got them all. I pretty much  fell in love instantly and for the next few months took or snorted  hydrocodone/percocet whenever it was around. Yeah I know, snorting percs  and hydros was dumb but I like doing lines and I've always figured the  more powder the more fun, plus I would pretty much drink water through  my nose so that it would all go down and it didn't bother me at all.  Then, I had my first OC40, right before the reformulation. Snorted the  whole thing, had my first real nod, my dad walked in on me and knew, so I  had to lay low and not use any drugs for a couple months. Got back to  it though, and for the rest of my sophomore/junior years just kind of  went steady in a cycle of occasional use, a few weeks of good luck and  heavy binges, parents finding out, having to get sober, waiting for them  to forget about it, and starting again. Tolerance stayed pretty much  the same the whole time, until late in my senior year when I started  stealing opana 10's and roxi 30's every day from my friend's medicine  cabinet. I was always high on opana or oxy, always snorted it. Got  arrested right before graduation, went to rehab, got on the Vivitrol  shot, then after a few months came home and did a couple months minimum  security jail time for my drug charges. Living with a bunch of junkies  for 3 months of course ruined my sobriety. When I got out I found out  another friend of mine got 360 roxi 30's a month and never kept much of  an eye on them. This was a year ago, I started a 2 month long habit of  snorting or shooting what peaked at a 310-420mg habit, and didn't pay a  dime for any of it. Then my parents found me overdosed one morning, and  made me get the Vivitrol shot again for 12 months. I've got 1 or 2  months left until no more of these dumb fucking shots.
    Opiates  I've used so far in order from most to least used: oxycodone,  hydrocodone, oxymorphone, morphine, kratom, methadone, codeine,  subuxone, hydromorphone, demerol, fentanyl

3. How often do you use opiates? 
    I'm on vivitrol and have been since last April, but at the end of every  month right before my next shot i'll usually IV a roxi 30, morphine, or  1-2mg from a suboxone strip. I just get kind of a body high, none of the  mental/emotional effects. As for the rest, I guess I already answered.

4. Why do you use opiates? 
    I don't think this is a question I could ever find the words to answer,  but I know that probably everyone on this thread understands it. Opioids  are an all-purpose drug, I could use them for energy and focus, for  anxiolytic effects, for confidence and a better personality, for overall  happiness, for making me feel more alive than anything else and  intensifying emotions, for making me feel nothing, for nodding, for  getting really fucked up, you name it. i hope nobody replies to this  with some kind of "you're young, don't get back on it" response, i have  fully learned and become aware of the nature of my addictive  personality. my justification for the next time i use opiates after  naltrexone is that i no longer know anyone i can steal pills from, and  opiates are so expensive now i couldn't even afford to do heroin _occasionally_  with how little money i have. at best, i'll be able to get high twice a  month. i know this justification is bullshit and that i'll end up  finding what i want somehow, but i still make this justification.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in? 
    I'm not. No one in the pill/junkie scene will have anything to do with me because I just don't look right. Either that or they try to rip me off, I tell them to fuck off unless they're serious and I never hear from them again. I definitely look like/come off as someone who doesn't and never has done most of the shit I've done. So people who could be sources or using buddies for me either think i'm a poser or a cop. As a teenager I  had a couple of friends who would use drugs with me, but for the most  part I was in the whole straight edge/hardcore scene. Now my old  friends I would do opiates with either don't use drugs anymore or I  don't talk to them anymore. My girlfriend and handful of close friends  just occasionally do whatever I'm doing, which is just drinking and  occasionally benzos, psychedelics, or mxe when it's around (not often  anymore).

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use? 
    Whenever I try and use anything being on the Vivitrol(naltrexone) shot I  IV it because I figure no other way would make me feel anything at all.  If I wasn't on it, I'd probably be snorting 75% of the time and  shooting 25% of the time, at least that's where I left off.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Yo dog above me, if you override the naltrexone blockade, you die.
Wasted a lot of bags trying to shoot past it.


----------



## lovelust

Citizenbennet, I totally know where your coming from. Im not going to scold you and tell you your making a terrible decision blah blah blah. Ive been there. When I wad away at college in NY I managed to stay clean there. I was focusing really hard on trying to stay clean and in recovery. As it got closer and closer to the end of the semester all I could do was fantasize about getting high. It was my mission. And I did, and I had never relapsed so hard. (Sry for my shitty spelling and such, im using my phone) I often like to deny the idea that this could kill me, it very well could. And it may possibly kill you. Its just how it is when ur jamming a needle into your vein. Sometimes you just dont care because living with this is just terrible..and other times the thought hurts because I, like yourself, want to fulfill all of my artistic ambitions.  I was like yourself for a really long time, due to a complex my parents gave me when I was a child it was always very difficult to open up to them about anything. It wasnt until my mother found needles and denyying it over and over until she really knew. Then my friend told her, yes im on drugs thinking it would help me. At that time...they were better off not knowing and like yourself..would have probably kept me clean. The addiction and depression and all that comes with it has progressed so badly that one day not too long ago I had a revelation that made me realize  that if I stand any chance at getting better, my mother atleast had to know.  And id rather be honest with her and admit it then have her find out through someone else. The lying to her was a much bigget let down and dissapointment. I had a hard time dealing with it, to the point where I locked myself in my room for 3 days no joke because I couldnt face them due to shame. I would do the "im alive by the way" yell so they would atleast know that. Guilt and shame are difficult to deal With, esp when you and those around you have high expectations. I like your idea of writing for people to know your thoughts. Esp chronicaling this interesting point your at. I give you props for being honest about it too. Many ppl who are clean get on a high horse around months 3 plus and if they fall off or are thinking about it arent honest about it. I realized after my last post that you were new as well. It feels good in this way to let it out, esp when you are alone or in secret most of the time.  We should keep in touch for sure.  Can you PM on BL?


----------



## laughingdead

1. I am a 23 year old female from NJ. 

2. I started on them when I was 11 and its been on and off on everything since then. My favorite is h and that's the one I use the most.

I use opiates because they make me feel good. They take away my anxiety. They make me feel like myself. I always suspected that my brain had a problem producing endorphins or some problem with my neurotransmitters. I am incredibly serious and have a difficult time just feeling good and I am never relaxed. Opiates make me feel normal like what I imagine a happy person feels like. Not to say that I'm miserable... It's somewhat difficult to explain.

To everyone else I am a good student. I have a good life. Nobody suspects that I am currently using although they knew in the past.

Now I only snort the h or swallow pills.


----------



## johnnyboye

I'm addicted to herion. i mostly get black tar herion and i muscle it everyday about six times a day about a g a day. i want to quit, and ive ruined my life a couple of times i have a laundry list of charges from theft to poss drug par, poss controlled sub, and a couple of other things, burned down my house, lost jobs, family members and girlfriends, i know the diffrence between right and wrong, and im aware of what i have to do to turn my life around and get pn the right track but the cold hard truth is when i do quit the anxiety of wanting to get high is over powering and i fall back into it. people suggest methadone, i dont have money or insurance for that, some people say suboxene, and i dont have money to go to the docter and quite frankly it taste really bad and if it gave me a buzz we wouldnt have a problem. where i live in houston i've molded my life to where i know six different dope dealers that are very consistent, i know alot of diffrent people that do it but dont have a hookup and i skimp their sack, and im getting--

-SNIP- No price discussion

--its hard to get off the shit when i need it.... sorry for ranting i had to get it off my chest. if someone has any suggestions on what to do to save my live or what you would do let me know. i do want to get sober but about the 6 day ill have a anxiety attack and ill go score..


----------



## johnnyboye

are you doing white powder h, or tar. im in the same boat its my little secret. 

it seems like we have similar problem with the endorphins, cool now i know im not the only one who feels this way


----------



## SteeleyJ

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
25, michigan

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First opiate was hydrocodone, then IV dilaudid, then onto everything else....now... heroin / hydromorphone / morphine

3. How often do you use opiates? 
1-3 days a week

4. Why do you use opiates?
euphoria, relaxation, warmth, anxiety relief, to stay off sick

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
not really in a scene, i know a lot of different types.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
oral hydrocodone, oral oxycodone IV heroin IV hydromorphone IV morphine


----------



## laughingdead

Powder. No tar in NJ that I know of. What about you?


----------



## hergirl6139

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
21, Tennessee

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First was hydrocodone.. Since then I've done percocet, dilaudid, oxycontin, methadone, hydromorphone, subutex, and heroin.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I was using daily, or trying to. Now, I've got 11 days clean. Only because I just moved across the country. :/

4. Why do you use opiates?
something about the whole process... hard to explain. It's relaxing, numbs, makes the anxiety go away, & to not get sick..

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
well, i don't hangout with many, but all the ones i do use some sort of substance.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I've taken everything, but heroin, orally. Smoke heroin. Also have smoked oxycontin and subutex.


----------



## beetlebum

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
23, Michigan.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I started with codeine at the age of 15, didn't think much of it until my friend introduced me to higher doses via cwe. Stayed clear for awhile using on and off when I could get my hands on it(usually through prescriptions for minor injuries, wisdom tooth removal,etc.) Eventually got my ahnds on a hydrocodone script a year or so later after a nasty bronchial infection and with my low tolerance found that i loved it, from there I found oxycodone and eventually a very cheap morphine hookup, after a few months of daily morphine used I caught my first sincere habit. I did that for awhile until I got my hands on hydromorphone which I immediately fell in love with, did that for about a year,moved to california, lost my dilaudid connection and quickly got back on morphine which was everywhere at the time. When I lost my morphine hookup I started using methadone. Moved to michigan, got sick as fuck, used kratom and eventually kicked. A few months later I got on heroin and everything has taken the back seat ever since..Mind you I do still love my little white triangles.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Every 4 hours daily.


4. Why do you use opiates?
The euphoria,sedation,the wonderful dreams that come with nodding, but mostly the relief from anxiety and depression which I have suffered from since childhood as I have quite severe ocd. That and at this point it's either use or roll around in a puddle of sweat and tears in agony for a couple weeks.
5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Not sure I'm in one, I tend to do my own thing, spend a lot of time with my fiance who doesn't use, and beyond that mostly keep to myself. In fact most my friends don't use much of anything at all aside from maybe weed and the occasional benzo or something.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
snort, plug, oral, and occasionally smoke(heroin)


----------



## subutex_junkie

1.Mid 20's, Midwest (my dope came from Detroit).
2.First used hydrocodone at around 13 years old then as I got older I tried other pain killers, Percocet, Tylenol 3, Darvocet, and tramadol. At 16 I tried morphine for the first time and also that was my first time shooting up, after I started trying stronger drugs, oxycodone, opium, poppy seed tea, fentanyl, methadone, buprenorphine, lots of morphine, dilaudid then finally, heroin, heroin then became my drug of choice.
3.After getting hooked on mainly IV morphine and oxycodone at 16 (Even though I would take anything that would get me out of withdrawal), I was a daily user until 18 when I got myself on buprenorphine which I still use every day.
4.I use opiates/opioids because I've been depressed and off and on suicidal since I was a teen and now they're something I can use to dull my emotional pain and feel less sad. That's why I'm addicted but now, I take buprenorphine because I need it daily both for withdrawals and for maintenance, I know I'd be back on heroin within like a month tops if I quit, I'm sadly just not ready to live opiate free yet. 8(
5.Even though I mainly hang out with a small group of good, HONEST friends, some drink, some smoke pot, some shoot pills and heroin, some do it all but they're not shady, I also have my "friends" who are the stereotypical dope fiends and crack head types who steal, commit lots of crime, go to jail often, etc. but mainly I only see those types if I'm buying subs off the street or if I'm getting heroin or crack. I also am into the house/trance/dubstep genre's of music so I also sometimes hang with some people into the whole rave and music festival scene.
6.Hell, let me think... orally, sublingually, IV, IM (when I couldn't find a vein and didn't want to waste my shot),SC (accidently), sniffed, Once, I even plugged some codeine after doing a CWE on like 50 Tylenol 3's then drying the liquid, I was left with a ball of a silly putty like substance and it seemed the best ROA at the time lol.


----------



## treezy z

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
27, framingham and marlboro MA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
i've used a variety but right now just kratom and suboxone cuz they're cheap as hell.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
rarely, every couple months i'll get high for a few days or a week or something

4. Why do you use opiates?
i don't know, really not my thing, they're relaxing though

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
i hang out with sober people who work out and play sports when i'm sober, and then horrible psychopathic addicts when i'm getting high

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
nasal, oral


----------



## Coughingking

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
     30, Texas

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
     Been doing them for 15 years. i've done practically all of them, but my favourites are opium, the cadillac of opiates, high quality heroin the mercedes of opiates, hydrocodone the kia of opiates, and oxymorphone, the fucking rolls royce of opiates.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
     as much as possible, but usually 5-7 times a week.

4. Why do you use opiates?
     I used to suffer with severe depression, then i got high one day, and from there it's been all over. the pleasure is immense; it's more comfort than a woman, it's better than the best wine, it's better than the best food, you can live 70-100 lifetimes a night, see the dreaming goddess, the flowing pantheon, the stars of another world. can you tell im high as i write this?

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
     Heroin / pills.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

any but smoking. I like the slow onset of pills/tea, the punched in the head of the needle, and the casual and sexy snort of the powder.


----------



## tyler5

2.5 years of 3-MF (3-MethylFentanyl) addiction (cost me €125.000+EUR....thats $170.000+). this was from August of '09 till May/April '12.

2 years clean this April 2014, on Methadone (135ml/mg a day).

I don't pay anything for my methadone, here these clinics are free.

 I love the fact that I dont have cravings anymore and my endorphin deficiency syndrome is also taken care of with my daily methadone intake. 

I also love the fact that I dont have to spend my parents/someone else's/my own money to get opiates!
 Methadone MOSt DEFinitely gave me my Life back.


 Thank You, 'done!


----------



## ashlipaladie

Im ashli 28 I live in little Mexico Yakima WA. Where the herions decent <snip>. Ive Been using 5 years now by Iv only. In that time ive NEVER MUSCLED it. Before I became a junkie I worked in healthcare so I'm a very good hit when it comes to shooting up but even being good doesn't Matter when you have no veins left. Im now hitting surface viens which cause you to bruise no matter what an I'm running outa those too. So can anyone  tell me a book or a website or personal experience with where some big viens are that I might not have used and known about already?  Much appreciated.


----------



## Papaverium

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
I am 21 and from the centre of Canada.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I started off really young, when i was 11 I would steal codeine from my grandma >.>
then after my parents found out I stayed away from opis until I was about 16 then it slowly progressed. Taking Oxy occasionally.... then I started taking oxy on a semi-regular basis a little over a year ago, but since they have those shitty Neos now, my only access to oxy is Supeduol (a Canadian instant release formula) but I havent a constant supply so I've been substituting with Hydros...... tried Heroin once and could never find it since.... I guess that's a good thing though. I've also tried Opium, and Fentanyl but those are also impossible to obtain where I live...

3. How often do you use opiates? 
It was at a decent pattern of once a week maybe even once every two weeks a year ago, but now it's gotten up to 3-4 times a week. I'm trying to keep my tolerance low but it's creepin' up there....

4. Why do you use opiates?
I love to feel euphorically numb. Nodding, nothingness. Just dissolve from reality and anxiety.... not giving a fuck about worrying so much all the time.... and now I'm slowly getting physical wd symptoms so I do take it to not feel like shit as well.. I mean I don't do it *every*day, so I shouldn't get beast wd's.... I hope 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I'm in the rave scene in my city, (if you consider that a drug scene lol I consider it a music scene though it is heavily associated with drug use) not many people I know use opiates, and I have become really withdrawn from most of the scene I hang out with... When it comes to "drug scene" I mostly know meth heads because an old good friend of mine fell down that path, along with other people I know.... I almost did, but I reallllllly prefer downers and feeling numb, not wired! So I guess the opiate thing is kind of a personal "go hide away and relax by yourself" kinda dealio....

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Heh, well it was nasal all the way, until I made the decision to try it in my veins... a second time.... I got away the first time, stayed away for 3 years cause I really liked it... but now I dunno what convinced me to try it again..........it's sucking me in!!! (I can't let it!) 
I still do love a good line though...


----------



## Whammerandhobbs

uumpaloompa said:


> So Im interested to hear what kind of a user you are, what opiates you use, the frequency of your use, age and a few other things.
> 
> 1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
> 29, M, Southeastern US
> 
> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
> First opiate was a tylenol 3 when I was like 10. I remember it like it was yesterday. My grandmother gave it to me with a benadryl when I was home from school sick one day. one of the best 30 minutes of nickalodean ever followed by an 8 hour nap. Ive used just about everything I believe, except bth, which is odd given my location. The progression was hydroc--oxyc--fent--dil--h. I now just use fent and oxy though I wish I could get my hands on those 8mg pins and needles again.
> 
> 3. How often do you use opiates?
> I tend to use every day that I can....im the last of a dying breed, literally in some respects, so subs fill in the gaps..
> 
> 4. Why do you use opiates?
> This is very simple....because I cannot not use opiates. The warm embrace of pinpoint pupils....the registering of a fresh days high, the red rising like a wisp of smoke before it gets rushed back where it began...if you cant tell its a sort of romance with me. In short, dont do drugs kids. And if you do. Do not try anything derived from the papaver som. I dont know what all the fuss about it is really, not that cool.....
> 
> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
> Maybe this is a regional thing...But I feel like my personality type is drawn to other opiate users. Cant stand being around tweakers...esp sober. Not to mention I have a decent job and as of now maintain as a "functioning addict".
> 
> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
> I will use any. Never rectal before but hell, I wouldnt rule it out. But as anyone here can attest to, the IV is unrivaled....as in not even close...
> 
> That was a rather cathartic exercise.  Please excuse the rambling.


----------



## opiumlady7310

Spent a long time on pills, then turned to heroin use....


----------



## Treefa

1. Southeast U.S. of A.

2. Any opioid I can get my hands on. Mainly hydrocodone, morphine, codeine.

3. Daily except when I run out

4. PAIN!!!! 

5. Drug scene?? Lol Watz dat?

6. Preferably oral depending on what I have. Don't i.v. Don't usually snort unless dilaudid.


----------



## woManInTheBox

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
22, NY


2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Heroin mainly, for the past couple of years


3. How often do you use opiates? 
I haven't used enough.. erm I mean used much this year, but usually a few times a month or more, depending on who I'm with & money


4. Why do you use opiates?
To get rid of my depression and anxiety, and on opiates I feel like the real or enhanced version of myself and I'm more productive. I have little dopamine in my brain normally and have never experienced real happiness or the slightest motivation sober for as long as I can remember. I'm not always looking for a rush. 


5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I don't know how to answer this but I do connect more with current or former drug users like someone else similarly stated above.



6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Snorting often when I have a lower tolerance, IV sometimes, smoke it rarely for fun or to see how much cut is left on the foil


----------



## hangyourhead

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
About to be 22, but at this moment 21 yrs old. Dayton, Ohio.


2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
IV ECP heroin, my favorite- IV China White dope, Methadone (About to be kicked out of my MMT program soon here, that means 70mg's detoxed in 7 fuckin' days!), Oxymorphone, Fentanyl, Morphine oral and IV, IV Hydromorphone, and Oxycodone hcl 


3. How often do you use opiates? 
Haven't used much, but yes I have used lately; mostly IV cocaine and a lil' heroin while on 70mg MMT. I used to IV ECP and China White every 4-8 hrs, all day, everyday. 


4. Why do you use opiates?
Depression, anxiety, loneliness, a fucked up endegenous opioid system, boredom, and in terms of petty things- the instant fix if your suicidal and that warm, pins n' needles "I could die happy right now" feeling. Body aches from Hep C and depression, stress and tension.


5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Hmm, I don't know the west side of Dayton is the hood where all the dope boys serve a lot of East Coast style chunks of heroin, the almighty China White dope melts clear gold in water, raw cocaine and sometimes shit-cut-coke, weed, rigs, and crack/hard. 

Also I love weed, my friends are stoners and some enjoy psychedelics, drinking, empathogenics/psychedelic amps like MDA, cocaine ect. Most know their limits and did not go as far as I did with the IV dope. 

Oh yeah, but Methoxetamine and Ketamine (IV/IM, insufflation, and vaped) are my all-time-favorite-drugs. Arycyclohexylamines fit me perfectly.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
My preferable opioids almost all IV ROA, Fentanyl- buccal, vaped on foil with gel from gel patches, and IV, Morphine high dose orally and IV. I'd ingest/smoke large amts of raw opium if I had access as well, esp with tryptamines and lsyergamides (LSD, LSZ, AL-LAD)


----------



## skittlesxo

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
24, Canada

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First opiate was dilaudid, then oxys,benzos, fent and last heroin.My DOC will always be dilaudid. IMO I feel heroin is wayy overrated..I didnt really like it. Fent is like too strong without any euphoria.But if I am out of my DOC I will settle for any other opiate/heroin.


3. How often do you use opiates?
I use dilaudid, valium and ativan everyday 

4. Why do you use opiates?
I use opiates cause they make me feel better. Its like dilaudid is the cure for everything for me. I love the euphoria rush, I love nodding off. I like not being able to feel anything else. It is the ultimate cure for everything in my life right now.


5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Im not in any scene. Its just me.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV, nasal, smoke heroin or oxys, plug, oral


----------



## theboxingcannabyte

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

28/m, near Colorado but not Colorado %)


2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

When my mom had stage-3 breast cancer (back when I was 12-15), I started doing them randomly. I actually did it for pain vs a high (cannabis is my favorite barbie-med) 


3. How often do you use opiates? 

Every day, 30 mg methadone (prescribed for pain after I lost my eye in a stabbing, it also ended my boxing career, now I do self-defense and can't function at all without the meds due to WD and pain), 20 mg Norco with the added bonuses of 2mg benzo and around .5-1.5 grams of cannabis per day to add to the effect.


4. Why do you use opiates?
     I really enjoy the euphoria/happiness/sedated/content feeling that opiates give me. They are great recreationally and to do alone. Most of the time Im off in my own world nodding to hard to really want to go out and do too much. I also like using opiates when im doing stims, they just seem to bring me back to baseline, and i feel fine. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

A more structured one, still got addicts but most have homes, I've taken in 12 people over the past 8 years. Most of it went okay. 2/3 of them (once they got past their shame and realized I wouldn't stand in judgment) were addicted to or are currently addicted to opiates and one was coming off of methamphetamine. SWIM has some LSD in his freezer (was SWIM's "great white whale" for years), hasn't tried it yet. But SWIM loves DMT, cannabis, occasionally likes adderall, right now SWIM is using some morphine sulfate to supplement a methadone shortage but SWIM avoids oxy, heroin, fetanyl, etc. because it ruined his business and cost him most of his money. SWIM hasn't touched heroin since July 18th, 2007 (the day SWIM's best friend died). SWIM has backslid on oxy, and other heroin-esque opiates. SWIM does enjoy a little but of amphetmines ala adderrall, meth, etc. but only very rarely.

Since my wife died last Oct (skin cancer/severe alcoholism, could fight one but not both) I've been pretty sceneless in the sense that all of my drugs are legal and prescribed. And SWIM likes to use  a similar cocktail along with cannabis and the extracts. Ideally SWIM would want to be a dispensary worker and horticulturist.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

SWIM uses:
Oral, some nasal, occasional plugging (though SWIM used IV before but avoids it because SWIM feels it might be a slippery-slope again). Smoking, vaporization, edibles.


----------



## Elkat13

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
35, Los Angeles, CA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I've used every opiate under the sun, from Vics to opana to heroin. Rarely use anything other than heroin these days though. Costs too much to get a similar effect and much harder to IV these days with all the reformulated pills.

3. How often do you use opiates?
I slam at least 5 times a day, preferably more if I can afford it

4. Why do you use opiates?
Euphoria, pure and simple. I chase the rush. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
My boyfriend and I are the only people I know that like to use as many drugs, and as frequently as we do. Everything from heroin to meth to lots to psychedelics, and everything in between. We have a couple of friends that we'll hang out with when doing certain drugs, but none of them do all the drugs.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV anything that's possible (which is almost everything) and smoke pot.


----------



## socialopiates

24. Midwest [Indiana]

First was probably vicodin, hell I don't remember!  I use percocet, norco and heroin [rarely].

A few times a month. I am on probation right now, so I play with maximum caution and not very often. I don't want to get addicted, so when I'm a free man even, I don't use often.

The comprehensive alleviation of distress, and therefore all aspects of suffering. Sociability. To catch a buzz. Euphoria is great.

Most people I know smoke weed and drink alcohol. When I'm home, I'm in a small town and most people smoke weed and stuff. When I'm at college [i'm in my last year] hell, there's EVERYTHING going on down there.

I swallow or snort. #teamnoneedles


----------



## Bingdopeman

1-16/m/ Northeast

2 - I've done vic, opana,  dilaudid, oxy(roxy)

3- I usually do an opiate once a week, lately every 2 weeks because I've lost some sources which is probably for the best anyway DOC-Oxy, I try an stay away from dilaudid the line was just getting too thin there

4- I love the peace the nod brings, everything is perfect, I have bipolar disorder(type 1) an my depression has been awful the past year & a half the opiate high fills the emptiness feeling

5- most of my friends just smoke bud & drink a few do blow & opiates, aderall is fairly popular

6- iv diluadid,  insuffulated oxy & opana, oral


----------



## Jabberwocky

Bingdopeman said:


> 1-16/m/ Northeast
> 
> 2 - I've done vic, opana,  dilaudid, oxy(roxy)
> 
> 3- I usually do an opiate once a week, lately every 2 weeks because I've lost some sources which is probably for the best anyway DOC-Oxy, I try an stay away from dilaudid the line was just getting too thin there
> 
> 4- I love the peace the nod brings, everything is perfect, I have bipolar disorder(type 1) an my depression has been awful the past year & a half the opiate high fills the emptiness feeling
> 
> 5- most of my friends just smoke bud & drink a few do blow & opiates, aderall is fairly popular
> 
> 6- iv diluadid,  insuffulated oxy & opana, oral



dude, my advice to you.. smarten the fuck up! take it from a 31yr old guy from the Northeast who WISHES they had a message board at your age to tell them to smarten the fuck up! 

where do you live? I am in Boston.. and it's terrible around here. people are sinking and sinking fast. alot of YOU younger folks are dropping like flies as well. smarten up, man! get off drugs. esp. the opiate game.


----------



## Bingdopeman

Thank you for the concern I've actually been using less an less & I'm trying to stop completely I still have slip ups(not often) but I'm very close, that was more of my habits when I was using like that I'm going on a little more than a month Friday & I live in upstate ny


----------



## EyeLick

1.  31, Las Vegas, Nevada

2.  Age 15 thru 24 different pills - Darvon, Darvocett, Percocet (from family members medicine cabinets occasionally), then just if it was offered post high school - Vicodin, Morphine, Oxycontin, Methadone.  Age 21 tried heroin - didn't know where to find it so had a friend mail me some east coast powder, snorted it, thought it was "ok."  Was used to hallucinogens and dissociatives.  Age 24 roommates smoked black tar heroin, would do it a few times a week if bored.  Tried IV a couple of months later (had already been using ketamine IM for a couple of years, and had done Ketamine IV a few times,) age 25, did two shots within half an hour and OD'd.  After the hospital, smoked a few more days then stopped for almost 3 months.  After that, varied between a few times a week to weeks long binges, depending on money.  During this time moved from Phoenix to Vegas.  A bit over a year into use, went on a 12 week binge.  The mild sickness, previously mistaken for dopesickness, was not experienced this time.  Very rude awakening.  Since then have tried Suboxone a number of times, up to 5 days in a row, and Kratom one day.  And sometimes methadone pills for a few days.  Oh, also do Dilaudid from time to time, prefer to mix it but sometimes substitute it if needed.  First tried that in... 2009?

3.  Every day that it's possible, average 3-4 times.

4.  The rush, the even-keel it keeps me on - or at least for the most part, making everything ok - complacency, avoiding sickness.  Tendency to do it after coming home from anything more extensive than a walk to the corner store or gone for over a couple of hours - that was caused by having to wait to do it til after long days at work, stressful situations, seeing any kind of needle use on tv/movies (even a commercial about immunizations in Africa!) but just seeing heroin doesn't phase me, after getting money, if someone comes to the house - that happened bc it used to be that people only came over to score- which is no longer the case, as a "treat" (for doing something I'm supposed to do anyway haha), and before having to meet new people. 

5. No "scene."  Do it alone mostly, sometimes w/my ex who lives with me, who also is a daily user - but typically do it in different rooms, even different times of day most of the time.  Have him fix me up sometimes though.

6.  IV


----------



## .::slow.cheetah::.

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
22, rural ontario. 

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
IV morphine at 10 for broken femur, 15 for opium, heroin at 19.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Used to be an everyday user, but am now using once or twice a week, always binge with cocaine and alcohol... and always in a high dose.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Because I fell in love. Because they put me in a fantasy world. There is no pain, no sadness, while semi conscience on morphine.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Can get most drugs, but I try to stay out of the scene. I can't seem to completely escape it. I NEED to know opiates and cocaine are available, even if I'm not using.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV Hydromorphone/morphine and cocaine, with a bottle of wine or at least 6 beers.


----------



## OxyCoDude

1. NW Oregon

2. Oxycodone, Oxycotin, and hydrocodone are the only opiates

3. I use opiates once a week on average, however, I do occasionally go on little opiate binges where I use every day for 3-4 days in a row.

4. I love the relaxed feeling, and nodding off. 

5. as far as what "drug scene" I'm in, I'd have to say hands down its the stoners. Me, and most of my friends smoke weed every day. I love my pot!! Occasionally, a friend in the group will get shrooms, acid, or MDMA and well all get high. I love the shrooms, and MDMA but the acid was not a cool trip for me.

6. Oral ingestion, railing, or parachuting my pills, smoke my bud, and occasionally smoke wax off tin foil cause i'm too cheap to get an oil rig. Mushroom tea is good, but we normally throw em on a subway sandwich.


----------



## Jesabelle

I am an ex-opiate (and diazepam) user and in my opinion it's the best kind to be. I highly recommend it.


----------



## itchyscratchy

OxyCoDude said:


> 1. NW Oregon
> 
> 2. Oxycodone, Oxycotin, and hydrocodone are the only opiates
> 
> 3. I use opiates once a week on average, however, I do occasionally go on little opiate binges where I use every day for 3-4 days in a row.
> 
> 4. I love the relaxed feeling, and nodding off.
> 
> 5. as far as what "drug scene" I'm in, I'd have to say hands down its the stoners. Me, and most of my friends smoke weed every day. I love my pot!! Occasionally, a friend in the group will get shrooms, acid, or MDMA and well all get high. I love the shrooms, and MDMA but the acid was not a cool trip for me.
> 
> 6. Oral ingestion, railing, or parachuting my pills, smoke my bud, and occasionally smoke wax off tin foil cause i'm too cheap to get an oil rig. Mushroom tea is good, but we normally throw em on a subway sandwich.


Keep shrooms off of your Subway sandwich, There's common practice for Indians to dry their socks and underwear in the breadmaker. LOL! No bullshit. It was on the news. The owner tried to bribe the woman with a year of free Subway that caught them but she still went to the media. Yeah, mushrooms good, Subway bad...fucking lettuce sandwich. 
In the interest of harm reduction stay away from subway.
LOL!


----------



## Erikmen

Does anyone know if Calgary has heroin or Oxicontin?


----------



## Erikmen

What is the best place in Canada to get some Oxicodone?


----------



## Erikmen

Is Suboxone better than Methadone?


----------



## Erikmen

I use Bromazepan from diazepam. Have never stopped because it was always prescribed to me. Always!


----------



## devintheduder

I'm 19 and live the the suburbs of Dallas TX

My experience with opiates probably started about a year and a half ago, with hydrocodone. I had a close friend who was perscribed them and he would trade them to me for pot. at that point i wasn't taking any, i just knew they were valuable and thats why i was okay with the trade. Anyway, i had collected a good amount of em (around 90 or so) and one day decided to take a couple before my girlfriend at the time came over. (btw these were generic 10/325) I hadn't used opiates recreationally so didn't know what to expect. Turns out they made me feel REALLy good. I instantly fell in love. i went out of town for 2 weeks to visit family in georgia and since i knew i wouldn't be able to toke, i took the dones with me and ended up taking them all over the 2 week period. since then I've used various opiates whenever i could get my hands on them. mostly hydros and occasionally heroin with my friends who were into that stuff

I use opiates because i love the feeling. mixing opiates and weed is one of my faves.

I'm definitely apart of the stoner scene for i've been smoking pot since age 13

when it comes to administration, pills i take orally, never sniff em. the occasional heroin is always tar and always sniffed.. never IV
Recently i got my hands on several pints of morphine sulfate oral solution (20mg per 5ml) and that stuff is awesome. some people i know actually FOUND about 30 bottles of the stuff under a mobile home in a trailer park. thats right, they FOUND it. so yeah I'm sure someones angry that their stash is missing. since they found it, i acquired it for dirt cheap. and buying 4 pints of it: best damn decision i ever made hahaha because they got rid of em all in the matter of a few days. anyway, i'll be chilling of this morphine for a while. 

good thread


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

I m a chronic pain patient now. Before I exaggerated pain now I really have it. I do oxycontin - I can never stick to the generous rxd dose. So I am a legal user (by and large).


----------



## easy as

40/ Asia

Any and all. Pills I mostly eat or plug. Liquid and H I shoot. Smoking is a waste of time for me and snorting seems a waste of money in 90% of Opiates. 

Everyday

They feel great, but now for the occasional high and not to not get sick.

No scene here. I use for my own demons/ angels/


----------



## BullDurham8

I've been reading this board for years... awesome info. This is my first post, so I'm trying to follow the rules. Politely tell me if I'm not in some way...

I'm sure that I'm not in the minority, but I can remember (barely) when a trip to the dentist resulted in 5mg Vicodin that ACTUALLY worked. After years of playing ball, I'm at the point where a daily regimen of 4xOxy15 IR & 2xOxycontin30 ER barely has an effect. 

I'm fortunate that the script even gets 
written in today's world, but I'd really like to find an option to replace the new ER formulation. 

Searched all over the place and for every positive comment about Opana, etc... there's one saying that it was less effective than the Oxycondone ER.

Any experienced oxy users have a legitimate experience or recommendation to share?


----------



## BullDurham8

Yep, me too... trying to put off a knee replacement. I've got a generous rx of 4x OXY 15mg & 2 Oxycontin 20mg ER (daily). 

Once that tolerance kicks in (personally think actual pain patients have this happen quickly - and it frustrates me), it's tough not to add one here and there... and then comes the days of being short a few. Vicious cycle, if you want a opinion from a fellow CP out PM patient like me... Vicious.

Still trying to figure out how to NOT just take more to feel LESS pain.


----------



## Big-Krave

- 28 from Fife, Scotland & I've been using many different opiates for over 9 years. Mainly Heroin, only ever smoked & although I know I have a habit I've managed to keep it under control pretty well. Jellies (temazepam 30mg liquid capsules) were always the DOC for me & my mates starting off. Smoking spliffs, listening to tunes & getting dunted on a handful of jellies each. They soon were wiped off the streets & thats when I was introduced to heroin. 

Anyone else here from Scotland?


----------



## Erikmen

Try to think in the supply and the money you will need very soon, if it goes on for a little longer. And the tolerance the body will quickly build.
The release control is a bit more risk because it stays on the blood for 12 hours, and, online for several days.
If you are not having withdraws, maybe that´s when you should really consider quitting or at least change it.
Methadone does not give you the euphoria, or very little in the beginning. It makes you feel ´normal´ when you get back to the prescribed medications.
I would try to act as soon as possible because this can give you an eternity of problems in your future. Get it when you still can!! Good luck


----------



## Big-Krave

Thanks for your very true honest & kind words Erikmen. I've already been cutting down the heroin smoking & using diazepam & cannabis at points where I'm craving a smoke of H.


----------



## chavez27

johnnyboye said:


> I'm addicted to herion. i mostly get black tar herion and i muscle it everyday about six times a day about a g a day. i want to quit, and ive ruined my life a couple of times i have a laundry list of charges from theft to poss drug par, poss controlled sub, and a couple of other things, burned down my house, lost jobs, family members and girlfriends, i know the diffrence between right and wrong, and im aware of what i have to do to turn my life around and get pn the right track but the cold hard truth is when i do quit the anxiety of wanting to get high is over powering and i fall back into it. people suggest methadone, i dont have money or insurance for that, some people say suboxene, and i dont have money to go to the docter and quite frankly it taste really bad and if it gave me a buzz we wouldnt have a problem. where i live in houston i've molded my life to where i know six different dope dealers that are very consistent, i know alot of diffrent people that do it but dont have a hookup and i skimp their sack, and im getting--
> 
> -SNIP- No price discussion
> 
> --its hard to get off the shit when i need it.... sorry for ranting i had to get it off my chest. if someone has any suggestions on what to do to save my live or what you would do let me know. i do want to get sober but about the 6 day ill have a anxiety attack and ill go score..



This ks my first time posting.  Plz plz plz let me know if i did or said something wrong because i would love to continue posting 

The best thing j have found to come down and clean up is an anxiety medicine.  Kolonapin,  zxanex.  This takes away the sweats and the heart racing, thehot and cold flashes. Be careful not to get hooked on these as well.  If u can get a hold of them i highly advise. And they should only be taken at the peak of anxiety when u feel like u need to score. This is strictly from my own personal experiance. Im not saying that it will work a 100% im just saying it worked for me.


----------



## Big-Krave

I agree Chavez, as I mentioned in an earlier post I have smoked Heroin for 9 years, never IV'd but I'm currently finding anxiety meds (mainly diazepam) good for when I'm craving the Heroin. 

I'm also a new to this site so sorry in advance if I post something outwith the rules.


----------



## chavez27

As a very avid pill popper,  never done anything except eat the damn things i know tge feeling of detox as i find all of my fixes on the street.  So days or weeks will come and i cant find anything so i always have my backup zxanex.  I dont think i could live without it in my times of being a zombie and laying in bed.  I have never tried h as i am way to affraid that it will take me and run away with me and never come back.  My choice opiates are oxy 30s as i can eat about 4-5 a day.  Followed by norcs and recently started to enjoy the affects of methadone.  I know deep down that i will eventually have to quit or taper off. But i am an addict and not ready to face those challenges just yet.


----------



## Ntbham

1.27/m/AL

2.mostly oxymorphone, have done H, morphine, dilaudid, pretty much everything

3.i was a daily user for years, recently moved to AL and dont know many people here yet so rarely use

4. Opiates have the best high IMO. Especially opanas. You can't beat the rush you get from them

5. Back home the drug scene was everywhere, but where i live now the drugs are here, just don't know where to get em yet

6. I prefer I.V. But snorting works too


----------



## Cliffy78

Get more subs brother. Or split urs down to 2mg doses, I know I know but it'll at least take the edge off a bit for the four days bro. Good luck man, I feel ur anxiety from here...


----------



## Crankinit

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

24, South Australia.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?

Codeine was the first, just taking OTC pills when my back was sore, started CWEing, found a hookup for oxy and fent, and then the usual story. These days I stay on my subs most of the year, every 6 months or so I take a holiday from them and spend a few days getting high. Which drug varies. Last time was morphine, before than fentanyl, before than was oxy. The year before that I took more frequent breaks, high grade heroin for 2 or 3 days every fortnight, then subs the rest of the time. The year before that, I first learned to IV, had great oxy hookups and shot tons of them (and a bit of morphine), took codeine to avoid feeling shitty when I couldn't afford anything else, then started on the sub program at the end of the year. 2 years preceeding that of casual use.

3. How often do you use opiates?

Daily if you count subs, twice a year or so if you don't.

4. Why do you use opiates? 

Started with my back being really sore, then I realized they feel awesome and started taking them recreationally,, then I became addicted, then I went onto the sub program and now I take subs daily, they give me a mood boost, help with the residual back pain and prevent me from being tempted by those random spur of the moment opportunities. 

For the first year of the program I still really craved the high and took holidays a lot to do it, even though that meant going through withdrawals twice each time. Somewhere along the way I realized each holiday involved spending as much time in w/d as it did feeling high, and at that point it slowed down. Now I just use them to scratch that itch that builds up over the months, escape reality for 4 or 5 days and remind myself why I started staying with the subs in the first place. My back is a lot better also, so that helps.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?

I'm not really  in any ''scene'' anymore. Used to be really into the rave scene before the opiates took over, I still go out to gigs once or twice a year but it's not something that really defines me anymore, other than that it's just that most of my friends happen to use drugs (although this is changing as we enter our mid 20's and get over the whole party scene

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

Depends on the drug. Sublingual for the bupe, IV for most of the rest (although I'm contemplating experimenting with smoking fentanyl soon), oral for the codeine.


----------



## catalana

Heroin user. Strung out at 16 in Barcelona where the scene was crazy. There were families (like mine) where all kids were addicted. Cops harmless, n never worried about going to jail for using or possessing under 5-6 gms. Even then jails went like this. Doc would come immediately give u methadone , rohipnol or pallidan (quaaludes) still exist there. Your family could visit u n bring u lates. . In 2 days u were out. No AA  but long term pgms  very loose but lasted a year. People went from hash to h. When I first did it I knew I was home best feeling. Quality was awesome bk then. No tar. We use to reject afghani unless very desperate only wanted white. Never cooked it. Bit you became so strung out that in 3 yrs I'd find myself shooting n crying . My parent didn't care. At 17 my dad came to our old flat where I lived alone to pick up encyclopedias n 5 fits came rolling down , coldly he looked at them n said: if u have a drug problem I can't help u. Gave me weekly allowance n took off. Had I stayed I might not b alive. It was too crazy, easy n people too reckless (I still am) lost many friends n my sister to ods.


----------



## Jabberwocky

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
31 and Boston - just check out my name. 

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
They make me happy; or at least thats what I tell myself. also, I am addicted, so I need them in so many ways. w/o opiates I have no motivation to do a single thing. its a god damn shame because I put myself in an awful spot and I am considering going to the methadone clinic fulltime. at this point I only shoot dope; sure, if you gave me any other opiate I'd do it but if I am buying its dope. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
At one point I only hung out w/ druggies; as time went on people went out on their own and would use on their own but I still surround myself w/ drug addicts. I am in Boston/Northeast and heroin has taken over around here; I dont blame the scene tho, I was doing this way before it got as big as it is now. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I usually shoot but once in a while ill sniff if my veins are rough or if I just dont have any pins or track marks are out of hand. 

damn, I read that and its just fucking sad.


----------



## infectedmushroom

That 'deine, man! Codeine! Love the shit. Yeah, people think because it's not that strong that it sucks - but harder opiates would have totally ruined my life by now rather than only partially! 

I prefer the effects of oxy, but thank the lord it's so difficult to get in Australia. For some perspective, my uncle had a massive heart attack and open heart surgery and they sent him home with one box of 20 5mg pills. The only way to get higher mg's is if you have cancer or need on going pain management.

I use codeine daily (super cheap here and available otc in preparations up to 15mg/500mg paracetamol) and would hate to be using any stronger opiates. The odd oxy or morphine is nice once in a blue moon. 15-20mg oxy still gets me where I want to be, and i'm up to my threshold dose with codeine (about 400mgs +-)


----------



## lovelust

If only codeine was available OTC here in the U.S. They are too smart though,  they know it will lower st value.


----------



## weekend addiction

^Codeine is OTC in Ohio sold as Cheratussin AC as well as a few other states. That's all I"m gonna say about that.

The guy that has been addicted to kratom as long as he's been addicted to opiates but still takes it anyway. It's my maintenence drug until they come down on the sub prices and endless piss test and bullshit.


----------



## poetryslut

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20 midwest

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
first was codeine like many regulars here..then one day w my friends some dude came around w this huge block of tar and that was it for me.  h goes for mad cheap around where i live but im tryin to avoid IVs for now. if i dont ill get addicted real quick

3. How often do you use opiates? 
almost every day. try to space it out but ill usually take baby hits after work to calm down n save heavier doses for other days

4. Why do you use opiates?
there is nothin on earth like it. i've had my hands in speed, coke, RCs, psychs, etc... nothing compares to opiates

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
in the midwest, bunch of suburban nightmares (ex-benzo addicts/fiends). heroins a huge problem here. all the inner city kids deal to the trust fund babies who dont know better. lotta people shooting too much too soon. also tho i go to school out in NY n over there's not so bad. college crowd for me's just a coupla white girls thirsty for coke and boys dealin cannabis.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
oral, nasal, shmooooke

i dont really hide it from anyone, just kinda carry on w it. for me i know right now im not badly addicted.. because im about to be off to school again i dont get nervous about it being a habit. it's if i start sniffin at school i'll probably try to avoid further use but midwest in the summertime ?? begs for an escape


----------



## DaveCampbell

For those in the Nashville/FTD.Campbell, KY corridor I'm starting a discussion and hopefully a social group locally.  Each perso would pick and choose at what level they want to get involved.  Or, even Sponsor & Guidance types welcomed too!  There will be a required way to make all in person meets safe in all ways.  Feedback and comments welcomed!


----------



## RudeBoiii

Is there heroin in las vegas??


----------



## miscbrahh

lovelust said:


> If only codeine was available OTC here in the U.S. They are too smart though,  they know it will lower st value.



otc in canada! have to ask the pharmacist for it though, and they'll give you a funny look. definitely cheaper per mg than oxy though. just more time consuming / annoying to prepare 

been using opiates for over a year, still at 20mg oxy tolerance (or the codeine equivalent)... thanks in part to combining it with alcohol. usually once or twice a week when I have time aside from school / work 

why? it's a nice way to relax i guess 

drug scene = not in one unless you count going to music festivals / electronic concerts


----------



## misplaced energy

I'm a very light and careful user, I've toyed with codeine and vicodin on and off, used codeine quite regularly a couple years back to help with sleep then to get a high just cos....always been too much of a wimp to try anything stronger unless in hospital and I just know if I wasn't careful I'd be hooked. Tried oxy for the first time today knowing full well I'll not get the chance to again anytime soon so there's no risk of me liking it too much and getting hooked although I can see why people do. I'm feeling good.


----------



## Bill

I was stright up junkie defcon level 4 tieer
Hide yo jewelrys and electricas


----------



## Freon

Age and Location?
27, California

What is your experience with opiates?  Which ones do you use?
Started experimenting with Codeine and Hydrocodone when I was 12/13.  Of course it kept progressing from there until I got to good ole Heroin.  My personal favorites are Oxycodone, Hydromorphone, Morphine, Oxymorphone, and Heroin.

How often do you use opiates?
4 or 5 times a month nowadays.  Just enough to have fun and keep tolerance low, and keep the sickness away.  It's a delicate balance.

Why do you use opiates?
There's nothing more relaxing than chilling on the couch loving the world and basking in the warmness.

What kind of drug scene are you in?
Mostly the meth/heroin users.  Acid, mdma, ketamine, and pcp are also popular among my scene.

What kind of administration do you use?
Used to IV, now I smoke my heroin and snort my pills, and occasionally pop em.


----------



## Buprenorphine

Age and Location?
29, South Carolina 

What is your experience with opiates?  Which ones do you use?
I have a ton of experience with opiates... I first got introduced to opiates when I was younger you know in high school taking some hydrocodone or percs 5's oxycodone.  My love for opiates did not begin until I took that first 40 mg line of oxycontin.  Anyway I would say I have a great knowledge of opiates and been using them for a long time.  I have used Oxycontin, percocet, vicodine, heroin, lortab, oopana, diladid, subutex, suboxone, Zubsolv, and basically every type of opiate and method of admin... 

How often do you use opiates?
Everyday, 16 mg of buprenorphine lol.. 

Why do you use opiates?
I love opiates.  They are a long lost friend that will never let you down.  I love being in the winter near Christmas on a cold snowing day taking a nice dose of some fine opiates and melting away by the fireplace enjoying the day and evening with a good book or tv show.  I am not sure if I am clinicaly depressed but ever since I been using opiates I been happier for sure. 

What kind of drug scene are you in?
Mosltly the pill scene hanging out with musicians going out doin stuff etc. 

What kind of administration do you use?
When I was using as an addict mostly up the nose some times smoke and eat but now as Rx'ed


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

Bill said:


> I was stright up junkie defcon level 4 tieer
> Hide yo jewelrys and electricas



defcon 4 is the second lowest level.....

Common misconception  




> "The highest confirmed DEFCON ever was Level 2. During the Cuban Missile Crisis "


----------



## needsomeboync

Does anyone know where to get dope in north Carolina


----------



## JohnHenery8

I mainly use poppy seeds or pods. Suboxone and whatever else comes my way. 

I'm over hydros they don't do enough for me. I love morphine but they are never available. OC is great but I can't sell enough semen to buy them. 

Been trying now for about two weeks to grab a few stamped bags (EastCoast) from a kid but its been a pain in the ass. Hesitant to branch out asking other net works to avoid a reputation. I have thought long and hard about using heroin nasally and think I can manage it. I have been  using opiates for 6 years. Several times got to deep and felt addiction take hold, nothing ground shaking but I have learned a lot about staggering my doses and rotating to a non opiate every once in awhile for a week or more. 

I have no scene really. I just use. My one buddy got clean that I got high with. He has a horrible addictive personality and has lost control with every substance I have watched him use.


----------



## Dr. Pox

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
39, Suburban DC in Maryland.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
The usuals like oxys and hydros mostly.  Have also had morphine (my fav so far), oxycontin, demerol, tussinex, codiene, and heroin once.  Got some opium once but I think it was fake.

3. How often do you use opiates?
On average will get a batch 2 or 3 times a year.  Either from going to a Dr or passed along from someone else.  I've had enough experience with opiates to know that finding a supplier would not be a good thing for me.  Also seen too many friends get into addiction and rehab cycles and I don't want that part of my life.  Plus all the enjoyable parts of it vanish when you get into the addiction place.  
Fortunately l've never been in a situation where, If I finished a supply I had to go replace it.  It gone until it comes around again.

4. Why do you use opiates?
It's such a nice treat from the usual (benzos booze and weed).  Nothing compares to that sublime feeling.  I love to start a buzz in the afternoon and just max chill with some movies, practice guitar, etc.  I don't like to be too active or imo it takes away from the sedative qualities of it.  If all goes well I go to bed still rollin  and drift for a few hours until I fall asleep

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Most of my friends are drinkers and smokers (herb).  A few have their own vices.  I'm pretty much on my own if I want something out of the norm like opiates or stims.  

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Depends on with I have at the moment.  oxycodone, hydrocodone, morphine - oral.  oxycontin, demerol, heroin - nasal.  Or some combo of the 2 if I have it in stock.


----------



## ykm420

Bill said:


> I was stright up junkie defcon level 4 tieer
> Hide yo jewelrys and electricas, _*also $5 to touch it while I touch my toes*_


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah. 
OT: The only kind, Intravenous. I pref. a speedbawl to it all, *can you digg itttttttttt?* (Anyone know the quote? )


----------



## Leegrow

I use opiates *whenever* I can find them.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Im a 16 f, cali.


----------



## Bill

lolwhatzdrugs said:


> defcon 4 is the second lowest level.....



Sigh, guess I wasn't as bad as I thought 
Nice


----------



## rollin_stoned

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
23, Chicago

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First started with hydrocodone and oxycodone at age 15. Quickly progressed to heroin within 3 months. I've used hydro/oxycodone, hydro/oxymorphone, heroin, fentanyl, suboxone and methadone. Kratom if you want to count that. I mainly stick with heroin, but use hydrocodone and oxycodone if I can't get any heroin for whatever reason.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Daily.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I love the high. The euphoria and relaxation. It started with recreational use, but then it became my life. Now a life without opiates seems like a dull, boring life. Even during the times I'm clean.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I'm mostly a loner. A lot of the people I hang out with don't use opiates, and if they do, it's very rarely. We go to music festivals, concerts and raves and take a lot of psychedelics, ketamine and MDMA. Of course a bunch of weed and a few of us like benzos. My dope crew, we're just junkies. Always sitting around, shooting dope and nodding off. Coming up with ways to get money, and lots and lots of driving to get dope.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral if it's hydrocodone, otherwise strictly IV.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

ykm420 said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah.
> OT: The only kind, Intravenous. I pref. a speedbawl to it all, *can you digg itttttttttt?* (Anyone know the quote? )



Warriors??????

Hilarious quoted text too love some beer fest


----------



## ykm420

TheRapperGoneBad said:


> Warriors??????
> 
> Hilarious quoted text too love some beer fest


Hahahahahaha, hell yeee bro I knew we were related, this confirms it :D


----------



## Bzub

I agree if you don't find something else. AND there is something else and it call ZUBSOLV


----------



## vipertorc

I have a brother who is a T12 para, he needs pain meds in Florida. Any suggestions?


----------



## svacheme3

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
     31, NYC for the past 4 years, SW FL or Miami before that

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
     Very first opiate was oxycodone. I'll use any strong opiate I can get (i.e. no sub, or kratom, or tramadol, or pods). Now I exclusively use heroin because of lack of access to reasonably priced pills, but in the past I've used every single prescription opiate in the US.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
     Several times daily.

4. Why do you use opiates?
     I have certain psychological/neurological issues that are related to deficiencies in dopamine and endorphins that cause very bad social anxiety problems. I determined it wasn't typical social anxiety because alcohol made it worse, benzos made it worse, and pot had no effect. Only strong stimulants (coke, meth, mdma) and opiates help, and the side effects of daily stimulant use make them an unacceptable daily solution, so opiates it is.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
     Now, none. I see my dealer then go about a normal life where nobody even knows I use. The first 8 of my 12 year habit in FL, I was in a scene full of intelligent, mostly college aged white people that got all their drugs from doctors. Of course I partied in college, but usually with non-business partners.. my main clique didn't know I was into harder stuff.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
     Exclusively IV, no matter how hard it is to prepare.

It kinda related to 'drug scene' but I'd be curious to know about how many are high functioning... holding down good grades in school or a good job while being an addict. They always say heroin users or pill addicts are exclusively wastes of space, but I've found it's just the gigantic stigma that prevents the small but significant % of high functioning addicts from allowing themselves to be visible.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I like the idea of these questions, so ill go ahead and answer. 

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
32, Boston

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
been using since I was 18; starting w/ 5MG methadone pills, which led to 80MG Oxy's back in early 2000's; ended up in jail for selling/trafficking. met the WRONG people who introduced me to heroin. since then its been fucking DOWNHILL and its HEROIN and ONLY HEROIN! although, I had surgery a few years ago and the Dr. scripted me dilaudid and I loved that, too. 

3. How often do you use opiates?
daily but right now I am on bupe/suboxone, so its more-so once or twice a week ill go back to dope, but still using opiates (bupe) daily. 

4. Why do you use opiates?
I wish I didnt have to but the addiction is why; if I do not use I am sick as a fucking dog w/ no motivation to do a damn thing. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
nowadays I shoot solo; I have friends who still use and we get together and will grab something but since I am a daily user I am always grabbing stuff solo and shooting solo. I am 32, so its not easy to find a "scene" anymore. its not like we are a bunch of younger kids just sitting on a friends couch and using together; like it once was. nowadays people actually have families (not me) and other responsibilities to take care of. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I wish it was IV but its ONLY IV; thats not just dope either.. I will IV ANYTHING and EVERYTHING! wish my veins luck, people.


----------



## Erikmen

BostonBrownTown said:


> I like the idea of these questions, so ill go ahead and answer.
> 
> 1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
> 32, Boston
> 
> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
> been using since I was 18; starting w/ 5MG methadone pills, which led to 80MG Oxy's back in early 2000's; ended up in jail for selling/trafficking. met the WRONG people who introduced me to heroin. since then its been fucking DOWNHILL and its HEROIN and ONLY HEROIN! although, I had surgery a few years ago and the Dr. scripted me dilaudid and I loved that, too.
> 
> 3. How often do you use opiates?
> daily but right now I am on bupe/suboxone, so its more-so once or twice a week ill go back to dope, but still using opiates (bupe) daily.
> 
> 4. Why do you use opiates?
> I wish I didnt have to but the addiction is why; if I do not use I am sick as a fucking dog w/ no motivation to do a damn thing.
> 
> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
> nowadays I shoot solo; I have friends who still use and we get together and will grab something but since I am a daily user I am always grabbing stuff solo and shooting solo. I am 32, so its not easy to find a "scene" anymore. its not like we are a bunch of younger kids just sitting on a friends couch and using together; like it once was. nowadays people actually have families (not me) and other responsibilities to take care of.
> 
> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
> I wish it was IV but its ONLY IV; thats not just dope either.. I will IV ANYTHING and EVERYTHING! wish my veins luck, people.



You've gotten to draft a plan B. Soon you'll be 40-45, and then what? 1.5 g of IV, quality heroin, everyday? Time flies..
I used opiates for more than 20 years and never thought I'd reach 40's. With Methadone and all, the tolerance is super high.
And your life depends on real good dope until you have no veins to shoot. 
You can always switch to an huge number of methadone pills, the  but you've gotta quit sometime and it doesn't get easier.


----------



## Erikmen

I moved out from Boston and spent too much money during years, decades. Now, after 24 years I've finally succeeded and quit everything but I wish I had done it sooner. Much sooner!
Methadone is a beast, hardest challenge in my life.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Erikmen said:


> You've gotten to draft a plan B. Soon you'll be 40-45, and then what? 1.5 g of IV, quality heroin, everyday? Time flies..
> I used opiates for more than 20 years and never thought I'd reach 40's. With Methadone and all, the tolerance is super high.
> And your life depends on real good dope until you have no veins to shoot.
> You can always switch to an huge number of methadone pills, the  but you've gotta quit sometime and it doesn't get easier.


I truly want to, man.. but you know its hard. I am no where as bad as I once was where I would do anything for dope. now I get it once or twice a week only cuz its delivery. but I am still on the bupe right now; I feel I even need to kick that eventually but who the fuck knows, ya know!? its all a pain in the ass right now but I WANT TO BE DONE BY 35. so roughly 2.5yrs left.


----------



## Erikmen

I know. I believe everyone has its own timing. 
Good luck!
Erik


----------



## Lady Codone

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
30, Western USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Been using off and on for 10 years.  Started with hydrocodone and moved on to opium poppies, then kratom, now codeine.  Been physically dependent twice but am not currently dependent.  I alternate between tianeptine for 2 weeks and codeine for 2 weeks.  

3. How often do you use opiates?
Daily or semi-daily.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Chronic pelvic pain, depression and social anxiety.  They're a great social lubricant in general since I don't drink alcohol.  

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I'm mostly a loner, but my friends are your typical weed/psychedelic/booze lovers.  I'm the only pill enthusiast of the group.  

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral only.  Very low doses (30mg tianeptine or 35mg codeine per day).


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

The irresponsible deluded kind, so, average.


----------



## Lorriewyckoff

Anybody from Michigan on here


----------



## anti150

Whats your age and your geographical location? 
17, Atlanta GA 

What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Started popping pills at 14..  I make a personal point to not be addicted to anything. I use opiates when i find them or save them for special occasions. Mostly Methadone or Oxycodone but ive done them all just about.

Why do you use opiates?
I would rather just smoke weed, but opiates are less noticeable.

What kind of drug scene are you in?
I Live in the trap house. Lol 

Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I pop my pills. Unless its a roxy maybe snort it.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

I wish your veins luck BBT.

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
?

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
OxyContin (mundiepharma crushable "OG"s to the muhricans), OxyNorm. Codeine. Morphine. And occasionally heroin - honestly will usually go pharm route even though I have access to extremely pure #4.

4. Why do you use opiates?
To stay healthy,, and keep the pain away and to get high. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
No real drug scene, it's all downlow. Known about but not spoken of.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Just chew OxycontIn, so orally. When I can't get oxycontin which is seldom I sniff china white heroin.


----------



## Pill PhD &realize

Sw  random BTH smoker and random user of PST I am banned from the only nearby store for jacking it lel
Chronic pain and illess, last time very hungover from glass and hooch


----------



## poppy1612

1.what's your age and geographical location?
40, uk.
2.what's your experience with drug use and which ones do you use?
was completely against drug use then met a guy and ended up trying heroin to see what all the fuss was about, made me throw up so i would drink water and chuck up in a bucket, i even enjoyed that ==weirdo!!! Got clean a few times, its been 15 years and I'm still on it.
3.Why do you use opiates?
Coz I'll be ill as hell if I don't, simple.
4.What kind of drug scene are you in?
I used to hang around with a group of addicts, time passed, lots are dead, some are clean, some are still stuck like I am, I don't hang around with anyone in particular now but do chat with them on fb :-/
5.What kind of administration do you use?
I smoked it for a long time then went onto I.V use, it has destroyed my veins, now I smoke it and occasionally I.V, I wish I had never used needles now...I WISH!


----------



## jbyerly1027

*responses*

I'm 36, just moved to update NY, near New paltz. I prefer shooting roxys, sick as hell right now bc no resources up here. Got the money, just know nobody. Any help would be appreciated. I would take anything at this point just to get past the sickness


----------



## jbyerly1027

I'm in new paltz ny area


----------



## Burnt Offerings

I haven't done heroin in about seven months or so, but back when I did use it occasionally and had connections, I would usually use it in my bedroom, intranasal being my preferred method (it's all BTH up here, so I'd do the method in which you dissolve it in a very small amount of liquid and then carefully pour the liquid up your nose. It was an awkward and uncomfortable method but I enjoyed the high more than smoking). I never had a large habit as it's very expensive where I live...a point of tar would usually last me 2-3 days.

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
26, Northwest USA

 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Minor experience compared to most here. Hydrocodone (once), morphine (twice), kratom, codeine (once) and heroin. That's it.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Currently retired.

 4. Why do you use opiates?
 Boredom

 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
 Low key...I generally hang out with a diverse group of people, but I mainly enjoy the company of people who just drink & smoke weed, with maybe some other recreational drug use once in a blue moon. I don't really like to hang out with other hard drug users (mostly, some of em are all right esp. the older folks)


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Since becoming independent from opies 


Get a gram
break it down
Run it till she's gone
withdrawl till that's gone 
Then wait a couple months.


----------



## Thomas29

Well Before my daily methadone maintenance i used Hydromorphone Before that Oxycodone before Neos or american OPs Came Out DAMN Gel PILLS The New Crushable Ones are apperently like shittier weaker due to crap binders and fillers who knows but main problem is that anyone who wants them has to pay money no Insurance will Cover it only the Name Brand was Covered before they made it gel now neos are only Insured from what I understand at least morphine i sucks cause i dont use needles and Hydrocodone or Vicodins I thnk are prescribed in Canada but i HAVE NEVER ever seen and only been offered them once over 7 years ago Like Top Dollar TOo.


----------



## Atlien1337

33/Atlanta Ga

Started with the original formula oxycontin taken orally. Then roxies, first orally then snorted, then sometimes smoked, then banged. Now it's heroin IV but I wish I could find more quality shit regularly. 

I use daily.

I use because I'm completely addicted. I started using because it was the best high I'd ever felt.

I'm not really in a drug scene per se. I want to make more connections though.

I almost exclusively IV heroin. Might save a little to snort in the morning to stave off sickness.


----------



## SluttyPeach

Age/location: 24, Southwest Virginia

Experience: On and off dependence, currently not dependent. Only opiate I haven't tried is heroin since its unavailable here.. Thank God

Usage: About 3 times a week on average

Reason: What kind of question is that?

ROA/scene: IV unless its hydrocodone, codeine. I don't hang around many others because it would probably end with my death.


----------



## Man in the Dark

This thread is depressing you guys are all about 20 years old on average making me feel old at 42.  Very sobering.


----------



## unearthlyn

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
16, Southeastern US

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I drank some pod teas and stuff, but i never really liked pills and went straight for heroin

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I use roughly 7-8 times a week, or as often i can get my hands on it

4. Why do you use opiates?
I use heroin because I like the rush, I like how warm it is. Heroin is my best friend.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I'm not sure what you mean by "scene" but mainly potheads. I don't really know many people my age that like anything harder than adderal. I used to hang around meth junkies, but now I kind of stay alone.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I smoke and snort occasionally, but only when I don't have any clean syringes. I don't want to be at risk of any blood diseases or what not. But IVing is my favorite way, im addicted to the needle more than the drug.


----------



## rokkinrollaa6

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
30, Jerusalem, Israel

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
first experience was at age ten, for tooth removal, second was at age sixteen to get high. i take any opiate readily available, but my preference is heroin.

3. How often do you use opiates?
3-5 times a week, depending on money and access.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Chronic pain and depression.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
street scene, the open air, city dope scene. love it.  

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
nasal for heroin, .5 to 2 grams in an evening, or oral for codeine, oxycodone, tramadol.


----------



## oxyfen

I use Oxycontin 80mg's 4 X day with 2 20mg's oxycodone 3X day for pain, I am prescribed this medication but I am still addicted and a legal junkie. I need to have my meds adjusted but I do not want to take any more than I currently do. I hate being tied to this medication, I feel trapped and hate how it dictates my life.


----------



## oxyfen

I continue to take my meds as prescribed but is there a way I can take them to make them more effective then as prescribed?


----------



## CosmicConundrum123

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
30, Maryland (DC suburbs)

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First recreational use was snorting oxycontin in high school... moved up to heroin eventually.  I also like scramble if it's the nice stuff from Baltimore 

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I'm on methadone so I use everyday technically, but I get high on heroin 2-3 times a week.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I started because I had issues with things like depression, insomnia, anxiety, body pain (which I now know is fibromyalgia), and realized it all disappeared when I did opiates.  Opiates literally pulled me out of a life long depression and allowed me to be able to get jobs and a life because I could sleep well, get motivated, and not have my muscles hurt all day.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
It started with a group of 10 really good  friends.  Between people moving, dying, getting clean, and stuff, it went down to like 3.  My best friend just died so I recently pulled away from everyone.  Now I just get high alone.  If I could find someone like him (another like minded person that I can trust), I'd definitely chill with them but man, it's hard to find!

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV always






************
QUESTION I WANT TO ADD FOR EVERYONE:
***********

Do you regret ever trying opiates?  So if you could go back in time and never try them, would you?  Was it worth it and why or why not??*


----------



## crunchyplanets

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
26, USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First opiate was hydrocodone at 16. Someone gave it to me for pain, and i thought it was great. Didn't do it again I until years later, and that was sparingly. Then 2 years ago it just snuck up on me to a daily habit.  I prefer hydrocodone, oxycodone, and codeine.  
3. How often do you use opiates?
Any day I can get them. It was a daily habit for a year, then I quit for 10 months, but back on sept. 1st I got a tooth pulled, and well you know what happens next. Recently it's been 3-4 times a week. 1-3 doses a day. I really don't even take a lot. I never did, the most was 20-30 mgs a day, total . 

4. Why do you use opiates?
I love the euphoria. But I also suffer from anxiety, and with anxiety comes tension and tight muscles/pain from tensing. It really helps to get rid of the body aches that come from that. It helps me to feel motivated. It gives me the whole "glass is half full" outlook on life. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
No drug scene here. It's a closet habit for me. No one knows except the family members closest to me. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral.


----------



## nayroxy

1) Midwest, USA!


2) I first tried opiates when I was probably 15, experimented with marijuana around that time and was looking for something new that was easy to get. So one day I checked out my moms medicine cabinet, and found 2 bottles with the word, Hydrocodone 5mg, and Oxycodone 5mg. So a quick search on BL and google, found they were in fact something fun. Fell in love immediatly after those first two oxycodone kicked in. I know am in methadone maintenance, because, well i loved them a little two much. But i wont get into that. Oxycodone was definatly my #1. I tried everything else, hydrocodone, hydromorphone, oxymorphone, heroine, all of it and nothing touched oxy for me.


3) Now everyday, 60 mg of methadone in the morning. Sometimes I will take 2 or 3 tolerance breaks when i get my take homes.


4) I have always had anxiety, so thats a major reason i was drawn to opiates, i could take them and talk to anyone i wanted to for however long they wanted to talk, which came in handy in high school and college with the ladies, made those 2-3 hour phone calls so much more bearable lol. Its also a drug that has the least amount of side affects besides weed for me. I dont get naseous, besides maybe 5 or 10 min if i dose on a empty stomach, but always passes quickly if it even does happen. Helps me sleep like a baby, just makes life seem so much more easy to take on, makes work much much better, kills pain, i could go on for days haha


5) My girlfriend smokes weed ocasinally and drinks alcohol socially, which is nice for me. I take opiates and smoke marijuana daily, and about 1-2 times a year i take a heavy dose of psychedelics, either psilocibin or LSD (or what im told is LSD, usually research chemicals unfortunatly) but this isn't drug use for fun and games, i use it to seriously look at myself and my life, it helps me figure out my next mood. But the crew I run with are mostly potheads, but not your typical potheads i guess haha a few are saudis and the rest white and asian, most are deep into their studies, a couple own very sucessful business. If I had to put a label which i wouldnt normally do i would say they are intellectuals. Which i love because i am a big dummy and i love having mentally stimualting conversation not just about sports and movies.


6) I go by two rules, which i have followed since the beginning.
1) No needles
2) Dont mess with the big 3. Crack heroine and meth. (i unfortunatly broke my own rule when i used heroine recently, which was a sign that led me to get into the methadone program)
When i did slip up and used heroine i either smoked it or snorted. With pills i always prefer just oral use, usually crushing with my teeth before i swallow, because this is what pills are made for, i feel you lose too much for the rush to make up for it. But if i could get ahold of roxy 30, or OP 80 cooked, i might snort.

Cool post buddy, it was fun sharing my answers like that, stay up!
-NayRoxy


----------



## thepercsofem

Hey I'm new to area (pa/de/md) & am looking for friends who know about this & are chill. I have no one and no hookups 
I recreationally use percs/oxycodone/ & related opiates. Suffer from badly treated neck & back pain


----------



## BigAce

27/ knox Tn. 

Pans but doc is H


----------



## andy85258

Once, maybey twice a year. call me a coward but im just deathly scared of physical addiction. Oxy's and percs are wonderful though.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

I'd prolly call you wise... lol

 coward? Don't know when drug users swithed to this more is bad ass thing, tell me how bad ass you feel when your shittin your pants in a ball on the floor.

OT:a maintnaced one


----------



## andy85258

TheRapperGoneBad said:


> I'd prolly call you wise... lol
> 
> coward? Don't know when drug users swithed to this more is bad ass thing, tell me how bad ass you feel when your shittin your pants in a ball on the floor.
> 
> OT:a maintnaced one



ya maybey wise is a better word, i think i used coward cause compared to most other guys my age i have very mild tastes. weed and maybey some beer will do me just fine. And on the very rare occasions i do imbibe an opiate, 10-20 mgs ends up being plenty for me.


----------



## DeadElvis666

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
33, California

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Never cared for opiates. Tried oxy a few times and didn't like it. Less than a year ago I started dating a woman with chronic pain who is dependent on painkillers. i started dabbling with painkillers but still didn't enjoy it. We made a spontaneous decision at the beginning of this month to try smoking black tar heroin. We both enjoy it and now we smoke heroin pretty regularly.

3. How often do you use opiates?
We use heroin for a few days at a time, no more than a week and then taper off with painkillers and take at least a few days or a week off of heroin. So roughly one week on, one week off.

4. Why do you use opiates?
She uses it for pain. I like the high and the feelings of love and bliss that we feel when we're on it together. It makes sex amazing and it's very intimate and special when shared with a loved one. We feel perfect, happy and madly in love when we smoke heroin together. It's actually very romantic for us.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
None. Nobody knows about our heroin use except us and our dealer.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Smoking black tar heroin off foil


----------



## SmokingAces

Yearly binger. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## AnythingEverything

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
37 Australia

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Apart from codeine, the first time I touched an opiate was IV heroin in my late teens when I had a raging meth habit.   Was love at first shot.  Was clean for years, relapsed on codeine -> morphine -> oxy -> heroin and now on 32mg suboxone daily.

3. How often do you use opiates?
In active addiction, as many times a day as possible.  Now daily suboxone 

4. Why do you use opiates?
Makes everything feel ok. Better than the way I felt before I discovered them and I doubt i I will ever find something to equal that feeling but I have a family and need to be good.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
None.  I know one other heroin user who is also on subs but still uses a bit.  Prior to this I was surrounded by families and church folk.   Back in the day before I was a functioning member of society everyone around me did drugs for fun, drugs were just normal part of everything but I just went that one step further everytime.  

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV first choice everytime but it's been awhile and needs to stay that way.


----------



## Blind Melon

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
 29, San Diego

 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
 Started with hydrocodone after wisdom teeth were pulled, and shortly after that a bad case of pharyngitis got me another bottle of hydrocodone. It was the first time I felt like a human, did not want to ever stop. Progressed to Oxycodone in the form of the original OCs. I've also used Codeine, Morphine pills, Hydromorphone pills, Fentanyl pills, Black Tar Heroin, China White Heroin, and Methadone. As far as Opioids: Buprenorphine, Tramadol, Kratom. To this day I use Methadone as my maintenance drug, and will occasionally shoot up Heroin and even more rarely Hydromorphone (usually with Heroin in the same shot).  

 3. How often do you use opiates? 
 Methadone, daily.

 4. Why do you use opiates?
 So many reasons. They alleviate most of my insomnia, crippling anxiety/panic attacks/paranoia and the intolerable stomach issues (regular nausea, vomiting, diarrhea) brought about by the anxiety related problems, hyperhidrosis, and depression caused by said ailments. My dissatisfaction with society and life in general. Plus I *love* the high, I ain't gonna lie. Plus after 12 years of non-stop, obscenely high doses I fear I've permanently changed my brain chemistry, I fear that I will never feel fully whole in the absence of opiates. Yeah, I'm sure the hole in me would get smaller over time, but I would still have all my fucked up mental illness issues to deal with and so far opiates have proven to be the least taxing, cure-all for me. Justification? Maybe. But Truth, too.

 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
 None any more. I find most people that allow drugs to become the definitive aspect of their identity are boring, in addition to being cop-bait. I also find people take you less seriously when they find out you are a narcotics user. If I use/buy drugs from some one I also do other things with them (trade novels, play ping pong, hike, etc.) The only drug I am not ashamed to be known to use is Cannabis.

 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
 Oral is my preferred method for my Methadone, though I have used my take-homes as the liquid for a shot of Heroin, or a Speedball. My preferred ROA depends on the Opiate. Methadone and Oxycodone I prefer to swallow. Heroin and Hydromorphone I pretty much exclusively IV, though I rarely use anything besides Methadone these days. I would however love to get my hands on some OxyMorphone.


----------



## DoesntLearn

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
25, PA (Eastern)

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Started with an OC when i was 14. Since then i have done just about every opiate there is to do, but mainly H do to availability/price. Used to be a lot of OC's too but that changed when they went to OP's

3. How often do you use opiates?
Daily

4. Why do you use opiates?
Started out experimenting and found them to really help with depression and anxiety better than anything. Also and above all that warmness and euphoria feels so damn good and i love it.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Some very close friends do not even do drugs anymore, some just smoke weed and drink and occasionally eat a few pills. However the people i see the most are my fucked up friends who are just straight junkies and we hang out and get fucked up together and do stupid shit together to get more drugs, etc. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV when possible.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Burnt Offerings said:


> I haven't done heroin in about seven months or so, but back when I did use it occasionally and had connections, I would usually use it in my bedroom, intranasal being my preferred method (it's all BTH up here, so I'd do the method in which you dissolve it in a very small amount of liquid and then carefully pour the liquid up your nose. It was an awkward and uncomfortable method but I enjoyed the high more than smoking). I never had a large habit as it's very expensive where I live...a point of tar would usually last me 2-3 days.
> 
> 1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
> 26, Northwest USA
> 
> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
> Minor experience compared to most here. Hydrocodone (once), morphine (twice), kratom, codeine (once) and heroin. That's it.
> 
> 3. How often do you use opiates?
> Currently retired.
> 
> 4. Why do you use opiates?
> Boredom
> 
> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
> Low key...I generally hang out with a diverse group of people, but I mainly enjoy the company of people who just drink & smoke weed, with maybe some other recreational drug use once in a blue moon. I don't really like to hang out with other hard drug users (mostly, some of em are all right esp. the older folks)



revised:

1) 27, northwest
2) Experienced. Heroin is my mainstay, minor experience with hydrocodone, oxycodone, morphine, kratom, codeine.
3) relapsed back in late September 2015, currently about 20 days sober.
4) Boredom, depression
5) Close friends with one other user. Other than that I like to keep my distance from The Scene.

Administration? IV all day err'day if it's H. If it's a pill I'll eat it.


----------



## Bigsammy610

DeadElvis666 said:


> 1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
> 33, California
> 
> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
> Never cared for opiates. Tried oxy a few times and didn't like it. Less than a year ago I started dating a woman with chronic pain who is dependent on painkillers. i started dabbling with painkillers but still didn't enjoy it. We made a spontaneous decision at the beginning of this month to try smoking black tar heroin. We both enjoy it and now we smoke heroin pretty regularly



   Yo bro if u didn't really "like" opiates to begin with, what the hell made u decide to start smoking tar??


----------



## treezy z

Bigsammy610 said:


> Yo bro if u didn't really "like" opiates to begin with, what the hell made u decide to start smoking tar??



I'm a straight up junkie and I hate opiates, I'd rather smoke weed, dust, do an upper, trip, hell I put benzos on the same level. No idea how I ended up needing them daily not to get sick. If I went to detox I honestly don't think I'd have any issue not doing opiates though. Don't have time though, gotta get gwuap.


----------



## CfZrx

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20-40, West Coast USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
When I was about 23 yrs old, I sniffed a few OCs and a dilaudid or 2. A year later my gf broke up w me on valentines day, and I drank a bottle of wine and thought "heroin time". sniffed that bag, soon used IV

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Never for fun, daily for real shitbag neck pain. been sober from needles and H since Spring 2015. I would love to read my old posts one day.
4. Why do you use opiates?
Strictly for pain. THC is for a mood lift.
5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
In my little dopey town I could very easily find meth, heroin is plentiful once you know "a guy". no park or street dealers. motels and shitty apts for dope.
6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Only oral these days. IV when using.
p.s. I use 2 tsp kratom to add analgesia to my afternoons.


----------



## belligerent drunk

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
     twenties; Eastern Europe, Estonia

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
     After trying codeine for a month I moved onto kratom for its cheap price, then as that became illegal moved back to codeine, and now trying to shift from that to something stronger and more efficient yet (quasi-)legal (O-desmethyltramadol currently). Had morphine once or twice too.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
     Currently - daily.

4. Why do you use opiates?
     To combat my alcohol addiction - at least that's why I started, and I've managed to cut down my drinking to fewer than 4 times a month. I enjoy the anxiolysis and both physical and mental relaxation. Good nod/sleep is always welcome as well. Most of all, I like mild opioids compared to other mild drugs (like cannabis) is because it barely impairs my cognitive abilities - I feel clear headed. It's a very clean high in my opinion.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
     None. I left the "scene" a while ago, because I just can't stand dealing with other druggies. I've always been a loner. I get high at home, alone, and that's the way I like it.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
     I'm an oral freak, which happens to be the best ROA for kratom, codeine and O-DT. I'd snort or smoke if it was H, but never IV.


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?

Midwest US, 21

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I've used kratom, hydrocodone, and heroin. 

3. How often do you use opiates?
Very rarely. I've used them maybe 3 times last year.

4. Why do you use opiates?
It's very calming and serene, but I don't feel like ass later or are noticeably fucked up. Kills my anxiety, too

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
None currently 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

Snort preferably, or oral


----------



## hangyourhead

1 Midwest US, 23
2. I started self-medicating w oxycodone and hydrocodone, moved up to the stronger opioids e.g. Oxymorphone, fentanyl, morphine, Roxicodone 30mg pills, methadone. Eventually, I insufflated heroin and felt that warm, euphoric "mothers hug in a cold world" delusion. My opioid of choice is ultimately IV ECP heroin/"China White" (fentanyl-laced dope), especially after I felt that 6-MAM > morphine conversion-induced rush of pure hedonistic bliss and false utopian nod. I've also been on ORT: high-dose methadone and buprenorphine for years at a a time co-abused w sedatives (mostly benzodiazepines and thienotriazolodiazepine etiolated), cocaine, crystal d-meth/amphets, and cannabis. Also had binges on IV Dilaudid in South Florida which is by far the "crack of opioids" due to its godly rush w no legs. I've tried and abused: opium, heroin (#4 and BTH), hydrocodone, oxycodone, morphine, fentanyl, Kratom/7-hydroxymitragynine, codeiene, butorphanol, hydromorphone, buprenorphine, and tianeptine (significant MOR/mu, kappa, delta agonist properties), and tramadol. 
3. ~daily and necessary use
4. Severe depression, anxiety, escapism from the aforementioned and then the need physically.
5. Grew up in the suburbs, ended up selling drugs (even smack), used w the rich and the poor; sniffed Opanas in mansions, and shot dope in the projects while smoking crack. 
6. Usually IV or intrarectal, but depends on the opioid in use


----------



## sodope

...


----------



## Lady Codone

May have already answered, but can't remember so here it is again:

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
_30; Western US_

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
_Been using on and off for 11 years now.  My faves are oxy and hydrocodone, but I rarely have access to them.  So I take codeine or dihydrocodeine instead.  Tianeptine is also good for daytime use since it doesn't cause drowsiness. I was addicted to opium poppy pods for 3 years, which was my longest consecutive run on opiates.  Quit those cold turkey in 2011 and switched to milder stuff like kratom before getting back into pills.  _

3. How often do you use opiates?
_As of right now, daily.  But I sometimes lose interest and only use a few times a month.  I never take doses large enough to make me sick or get super wasted; I just want the mood boost. I'm on half a Lortab 7.5mg now and am feeling blissful._

4. Why do you use opiates?
_Legit chronic pain (endometriosis & migraine) and euphoria.  Opiates alleviate depression and anxiety better than any medication I've tried.  They give me something to look forward to and make me more "me".  Since I can't tolerate booze whatsoever, opiates are my social lubricant.  
_
5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
_My friends mostly use booze and pot, but they also like psychedelics.  I'm really the only one that's into opiates or stimulants, except for my crazy friend who does coke.  My city is probably the drug capital of the world though, lolz.  The larger "scene" here consists of Burning Man enthusiasts and hippies who do pretty much every drug.  _

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
_Oral 90% of the time for most things but I've plugged MDMA once or twice.  I also went through a snorting phase with research chemicals, but for opiates I just take them as directed.  _


----------



## TMT247

sodope said:


> 1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
> 
> chicago, 30
> 
> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
> I started with poppy tea, which to this day, is the most beautiful, natural, long lasting opiate feeling ive experience. Once that got busted, kratom and vics, then eventually heroin, but recently, a beautiful thing called tianeptine! I also want to say, west coast black tar heroin from mexico, is way better than this white powder from chicago!
> 
> 3. How often do you use opiates?
> Ive had phases. With poppy tea, every few days, as it lasts like 72 hrs, then eventually everyday. Kratom, everyday. Heroin, binge, run out of money, cry, get money, binge, repeat.
> 
> 4. Why do you use opiates?
> well i started poppy tea because curiosity, then because my gf was an alky, so i figured, if ya cant beat em, join em... then after i got hooked, it was pretty muh to ease anxiety, i think i have been in a state of pseudo withdrawal ever since the tea. With heroin, basically used to not get sick.
> 
> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
> potheads... i do my own thing with speed and opes, have a few friends who i use opes with, but anything more than pot is hidden from most.
> 
> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
> 
> poppy tea- oral, kratom - oral, heroin - powder - snort, if BTH - IM




Im.30 in chicago as well. Usially order off the dark net. Im dry tonight  but i have an order coming tomorrow. Everyone alwahs tell me how great the dope is in chicago  but im scared shitless to walk up on the west side.


----------



## treezy z

I don't know how I got addicted to opiates, I don't even like them


----------



## m-Town1

Hello All ! I'm fairly new too using Narco 10/325 and am looking for some safe avenues please any body out there have any idea's thanks


----------



## satanz_benzo

Codeine, tramadol , morphine, (kratom) methadone(when it's available)


----------



## JessFR

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
27, Sydney Australia, but I'm actually a dual citizen of Australia and the USA and culturally consider myself American, since that's where I grew up and what my accent is. And my accent results in me being considered American by other people regardless.

*
2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
I've used a lot of different opiates/opioids, Codeine, PST, Oxycodone in various formulations, Tramadol, but primarily I'm a heroin addict. 

*
3. How often do you use opiates? 
*
At my worst? Multiple times a day.
*
4. Why do you use opiates?
*

Because daddy didn't love me enough.... Ok seriously.. like most people I started with fairly minor league drugs like marijuana, my childhood kinda sucked and I didn't really give a shit about my life or expect to live very long, so when the opportunity to use drugs arose I didn't see any good reason to say no. I seem to gravitate to the types of people that are more likely to use drugs anyway. So that eventually lead to opiates, where I found my drug of choice, heroin. 
*
5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*

The one with all the other heroin addicts.

*
6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
* 
IV


----------



## watermellon

1 northeast pa. 22 years old

2 I started using oxy/hydrocodone when I was about 15 and used on and off without getting hooked until I was 18. Switched to roxy 30s for a few months and found heroin soon after. 2 months into snorting dope every day I picked up the needle and didn't look back for a while. Right now i'm going on 4 months clean, besides 1 minor slip where I used 2 bags.

3 Still use opiates every day, I can't imagine living without them right now. I'm on 1.5-2mg of bupe per day and im liking it a lot at that level 

4 Why do I use? I'm not really sure, I started experimenting with drugs out of bordem/curiosity when I was a teenager along with most of my other buddies. I was never depressed growing up, always happy had a lot of friends and a good family. 

5 Right now I'm in the psychedelic/weed scene trying not to hang out with active opiate users. I don't mean ppl on sub/done or people taking opiates for pain, i mean the active heroin lifestyle.

6 I take my subs under the tongue. Used to shoot it but came to my senses pretty quick and said fuck this it's not worth it


----------



## Znegative

I'm 27,
2 weeks ago I was homeless, shooting about a gram or so of black tar heroin a day, often combining it with crystal meth. I blew out all my superficial veins so I had been hitting my deep brachial and deep femoral for the past year and a half. I was one of those homeless kids you see holding up a pretty sign next to a free way off ramp.


----------



## 2ndblondechild

I mostly do d but expecting dilaudid today. I was up to 15bags of good Harlem d, throughout the day over the summer but have chilled a bit. I started in his , had an older bf who got hits(Ciba and codiene). Sadly all gone now. I have few friends, I hate that. I don't discuss my habit with acquaintances. I always drink and take vs and blame it on them if I get a bit to noddy. I'd like friends I can use with.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

not doing the stupid template for this thread.

WHat kind of opiate user am I : an under cover one.


----------



## Znegative

^I could be one too now- the only track marks I got run up either side of my groin


----------



## farmakist

In Perth. Western Australia. Anybody else out there from here? Need some assistance.


----------



## kingqueen1

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
28 france

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
codeine, methadone, skenan, kratom, H

3. How often do you use opiates?
Once in a while, nowadays ill say never but im quite off everything , no more weed, alchohol, drugs so no opiates as well

4. Why do you use opiates?
Enjoy the feeling even though i never been in love with opiates, always puted limit with them after seeing all the damage the caused around me, i had much more fun and fall in love for couple of years with methoxetamine and am 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
rave scene that is leading to all drugs scene someway

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
oral for the most, H bein smoked


----------



## farmakist

ok need serious help wds makin me die in perth western australia. help please.


----------



## treezy z

Farmakist go to a hospital, we don't know you someone shows up to "help" might get cuffed


----------



## Man in the Dark

xivixive said:


> *1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
> 
> 31, 30 miles north-east of binghamton, NY, USA
> 
> 
> *2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
> addicted 10 years, in love since being shot up with morphine after a kidney operation at age 10. i use em all. most frequently PST as its pretty strong, very cheap, and holds me 24hrs.
> 
> *3. How often do you use opiates?*
> erryday
> 
> *4. Why do you use opiates?*
> they make me a better husband, father, worker, and lover.
> 
> *5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
> i dont have any friends, just me and the ol' lady and our two kids.
> 
> *6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*
> oral, nasal




You know it's funny that you say that about being a better Father and husband. It's so true taking my opiates makes me more of a pleasure to be around and I actually don't mind being around my wife and son as I have some pretty severe PTSD and just a bunch of overall issues.

I didn't mean to hijack the thread but I think it's pretty interesting how opiates have an effect on behavior, in a positive way.


----------



## maxximus5431

South of Seattle, WA

Oxycodone, oxyCONTIN, MSCONTIN, fentanyl, dilaudid

Daily. My scripts are usually 225 5mg oxycodone tabs and 90 30mg MSCONTIN tabs. (on 300mg morphine and 150mg oxy now) and its all free via the VA which is a lifesaver

Disabled veteran. Broken neck and back in IED explosion in Afghanistan. I've had 4 discs in my cervical spine removed and a fusion. I've also had 5 lumbar fusions, L1-S1. Anterior and posterior approach. I have permanently damaged nerves and nerve sheaths that cannot be repaired via surgery.

My opiate use is prescribed and 75% of the time I follow the prescription to a T. The other 25% I boost my intake times two.

Oral and have tried up the snoot


----------



## judygarland

1. 16, Southeast U.S.
2. My cousin had percocet on him and thankfully he shared.
3. Weekly/sometimes biweekly
4. I enjoy the warmth opiates blanket me in, almost feels like silk running through your veins (sorry for my strange metaphors)
5. Most people I know only smoke weed aside from my close friend who does everything under the sun apart from heroin and meth
6 I'm definitely a sucker for railing things because I decided to once and now it just feels lovely.

7. What kind of music do you listen to while on opiates? 
( I prefer black female jazz singers of the 1940s)


----------



## judygarland

Personally I've never enjoyed speedy feelings so I tend to steer clear of uppers ; although I've really only tried Ritalin and Adderall


----------



## DetroitGirl420

30/F/Michigan

Hydro, oxys, morphine but would like to explore more. I just don't seem to know the right people to find more or new things.

I take pills daily as well as smoke weed. I have a fucked up back so I have a script but I ALWAYS want more!

I like to do it because it helps the pain, it makes me feel good and I really could just care less about the world if I can get that just right euphoria.


----------



## NaMean517

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
20s, The Mitten 

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Used codeine occasionaly when I was a younger teen, used various other pharms after I started drinking regularly. Then I went to detroit one day to get some Coke, got sold "blows" intead of "blow" and thats when my introduction to heroin began. I still prefer morphine and oxymorphone/codone, hydromorphone, certain fent analogs, etc.... Oh, and codeine too, im having some right now and its so nice and warm. Never cared for hydrocodone tho.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I had quit for about 2 or 3 years. I bought some dope to smoke when id get cluster headaches, my wife tried booting and got hooked, then after a day of heavy hydromorphone use I woke up super dope sick, hadnt felt it in a long time but I knew what it was immediately, and iv heroin was the easiest relief available.... And well, it went from there. Ive managed to quit besides using every couple weeks. Ive been using alot more frequently lately tho. Need to slow my roll.

4. Why do you use opiates?
the same reason I was an alcoholic, so I can relax enough to take on life without feeling overwhelmed, I also use it to relax and sleep, im a chronic insomniac and without some type of sedative like opies or benzos I sometimes cant sleep for literally days on end, if not for that it would be easier to go about my daily life. I also get cluster headaches frequently, mostly at night, an iv shot or a fat hit of some of opiates, meperdine specifically had took it away everytime. But just about enough of anything good enough will at least relieve it. I use to drink myself into sleep/blackout when I had them as an alcoholic.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Im a stoner, so weed for sure, use to be heavily in the RC scene, which is by far my favorite scene. But honestly I know people across all, im into or have been at one point or another just about everything. Im interested in pharmacology of all drugs so its taken me to many intersting places.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV, IM, Oral, Nasal. Use to plug alot before I got colitis.


----------



## Atheist-in-a-foxho

West palm beach f regular habit. Dm me for more info


----------



## gwg2032

Atheist-in-a-foxho said:


> West palm beach f regular habit. Dm me for more info




Know anyone on the cocoa fl area? Just moved back here. reg. habit to. f


----------



## mingo64

*It Is What It It Is*

52 and live in the s.w. part of the U.S. I first shot  german brown granual heroin at 15. I took off at 17 and hitchhiked around the usa for about 5 yrs doing nothing but every type of drug I could find. I wanted to try everything made. I detoxed off of Methadone  a month ago but I still will shoot a 30mg. oxycontin when I can. (like today) but no more heroin I hope but this is the 1st time I was the one to make the choice to quit. I like the wat opiates make all the bad things go away .  at least while your high. for the last 5 yrs, since my wife of 19 yrs. died who was not a user or drinker I use alone but before and when a youngster I loved to get high with as many folks as I could. I have always been an I.V  user. Hell at 15 yrs old I was smart enuff or dumb enuff to figurre out that if the doctor needs to geet meds in you as fast and direct as possible the do it ith an iv. so.... I stole some rigs from my local market and had read almost every book about drugs out there at the time 1980 Castenda, Burrughs, panic in kneedle park etc. so I knew I just had to get it to puncture into but not thru a vein. till this day I have never had to muscle my dope or had an abcess, am hep c and hiv neg. have had the same kit for at least 12 yrs now. new rig every time. yes.......to all you haters we have all been in situations when strung out that made us thins we normally would not but I am talking about my adult addict yrs. I raised a family and none of my kids all adultds now use. I worked I came home I went into the Parent bathroom locked door and shot up and went and enjoyed my home and familt. as a kid I have use puddle water and a found rig. it is what it is I am lucky to be alive  but I hope I can stay clean cause I DO LOVE MY HEROIN HIGH!!!!


----------



## mingo64

I agree ,I was a Functioning Addict for 19 yrs and my Family felt that it was what made me the Husband and Father that they would rather be around after a hard day of work. I was honest with my kids when they each turned 16 me and my wife had the talk with them with a pinksy swear to not tell the younger ones cause they were too young to nunderstand and keep their mouths shut if even by accident. It was my Hobby. I dont ski, bowl, or fish my little extra from check I got 25% of the wife and kids got 75%. thats after bills were paid $ for fun and extras.


----------



## eugeneguy

oregon,male

did ox for a weekend and switched to H and haven't looked back for couple a years now (use to be focused on coke and other ups)

daily expect on rare occasions

euphoria, relax feeling, and the regulars but mainly for me its the sleep (use to be a big coke head)

my scene now is pretty much myself, not say i dont have a bunch of friends pretty regular post undergrad type dude, but for H i just do it with my dealers

only smoke now, too much of a pain and to small of veins to bang


----------



## bomber

1) 20, Athens Greece.
2)Heroin
3)Once a month, Im planing to totally quit using 2 months from now.
4)My ex was an ex heroin addict. When talking about heroin, she was like "Never try that, but this would be the best expiriense of your life". In general I think she exaggerated about it, but it's a welcome break from using alcohol. I like that when on H I can have a nice time even when Im alone and have nothing realy good to do, but it's also great when I have a day full of parties, sex and other enertaing stuff. It's like I enjoy everything more. Also I like the method of taking it...u know chasing the dragon.
5) Most of my friends are potheads, some are occational heavy drinkers.
6)Smoke.


----------



## treezy z

Massachusetts

I don't even like opiates but I've had habits, been on subs etc.

I guess they're just easy to use daily because they're relaxing with less side effects than other drugs.


----------



## oxyfen

I use it for pain relief only, opiates IMO isn't the drug I would want for partying. I rather have coke.


----------



## bomber

oxyfen said:


> I use it for pain relief only, opiates IMO isn't the drug I would want for partying. I rather have coke.


Coke is too expensive, though... and generally Im not in a very good relationship with uppers.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

an errday juan


----------



## bomber

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> an errday juan


What language is that?


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

^ eat a dick mane.


----------



## bomber

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> ^ eat a dick mane.


Nah Im not ur mom


----------



## Ne0

Man in the Dark said:


> You know it's funny that you say that about being a better Father and husband. It's so true taking my opiates makes me more of a pleasure to be around and I actually don't mind being around my wife and son as I have some pretty severe PTSD and just a bunch of overall issues.
> 
> I didn't mean to hijack the thread but I think it's pretty interesting how opiates have an effect on behavior, in a positive way.



Yes I'm with you. When I'm sober I get irritated and angry really easy, get bad mood swings, I get stuck doing one thing whole day (like watching porn or surffing on net) and this is not caused because of drugs, I was this before even tried drugs. But because current war on drugs Im not going back to daily opiate use, if they were readily available from pharmacy with cheap prices any time I needed I would most likely use daily again, I cant take risk that one day I cant get my dose and go WD. Problem with opiates is when you run out of opiates.


----------



## keeping

eh, why not?
1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
24, London, England

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First opiate was co-codamol 30/500 (CWE) 
there's not a lot of choice in the UK compared to the US - i stick to just heroin, ill take an Oxynorm if i can get one, but i prefer h

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Daily. Oh shit, daily.
I'ma  heroin addict.

4. Why do you use opiates?
The usual; to get up in the morning, to put my shirt on, to eat, shit (ironic, i know), to read my books and to talk to friends and family and most importantly, to forget.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
an odd one.
i have my normal friends who sniff mephedrone and ketamin on the weekends, and i have my homeless crew who i smoke crack with.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
i smoke my h.


----------



## Travelerorbit

Whats your age and your geographical location?
25, in Madrid but from Dallas

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I went full on out with heroin after I graduated high school, lots of tumultuous shit happened... Relationships, busted.for selling weed, n more.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I moved away to get away from.it all. Been clean a year.and a half from black.tar but tries some stuff here but it doesn't even.compare... 

4. Why do you use opiates?
My thing was.speedballs. there's great coke.here also but just rrally miss the quality tar that seems.impossible to.fimd here.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
A.lot.of bud growers now. Ocasiomally party.and.go.to raves. ketA, x, bad speed powder (not like speed back in the us but much more less potent. ) And coke

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral, nasal mostly and rarely now iv


----------



## Bigbean194

I'm a full blown perc user. I know it's not good but I always snort them. It's just that ritual of busting the pill down. I also love bupe. Methadone is good too. Morph I have to take too much and it messes up my breathing.


----------



## hangyourhead

Consistent and severely addicted one at that.


----------



## SirTophamHat

SirTophamHat said:


> *1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
> 24 (in <1week), Northeast USA
> 
> *2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
> 4 years experience, started with oxycodone before moving on to heroin, hydromorphone and oxymorphone.  Still like OC, also I like pod tea & kratom.  When given a chance to take a pharm I usually do, as I like the fact that they can't be cut with anything.  Preference would prob. be opana>oc>H>dillies.
> 
> *3. How often do you use opiates? *
> Every month or two, sometimes more often.  I've had a few bouts where I had multiple uses weekly for a month or two, but I didn't have the money or free time to continue that rate of use without finding myself in big trouble.  Right now I've been over two months without any and it's the longest break that I can remember.
> 
> *4. Why do you use opiates?*
> They're like a cheat code for your brain.  I feel like I'm a badass hacker (hahaha) when I'm feeling such blissful content and have no business doing so.  Finding that perfect balance of nod is really sublime too.
> 
> *5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
> Big pothead, used to do psychs heavily and now do them occasionally.
> *
> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*
> I insufflate almost exclusively.  Sometimes I'll gum a leftover crumb of pill...



I'm now 28, experience about the same. I use opiates on a spree about once a year.  Usually poppies.  I do them a couple times a week until I run out, as a sort of vacation.  I use opiates because they feel amazing and I can afford them .  I am not currently in a drug scene; I smoke pot for insomnia and that's about it.  Almost always oral admin. these days.


----------



## Dr.Mambo

1. 21, Ohio
2. First opiate I did was iv dilaudid. Then I tried heroin and fell in love.
3. I got out of sober living about a month ago. Was opiate free from July until this past weekend. So...who knows.
4. I feel normal, like I always wanted to feel. Euphoric, numb, bliss. All the BS in the world is blocked out. Plus I finally feel comfortable when I lay down.
5. Im not really in a scene. People I hang with are dopeheads like me or don't do drugs at all. 
6. IV preferably


----------



## Trooprt

I'm the kind that takes prescription pain pills for the euphoria!


----------



## Trooprt

i love vicodin, and the like, hard to get these days.for me anyway, so i only take one occasionally. when i can get em. sooo. i wanna try some poppy eating.or drink poppy tea, gotta try it, im no chemist, so , but yea i wanna smoke some too, some say they smoke it raw right after collecting it from the bulb, some say there is a process of boiling it,  mmm not gonna do that, we will see how i like it, but the bulbs blended up with grapefruit juice sounds like a good tea, i saw that posted in another thread.so come on poppies grow grow grow!


----------



## Trooprt

Dr.Mambo said:


> 1. 21, Ohio
> 2. First opiate I did was iv dilaudid. Then I tried heroin and fell in love.
> 3. I got out of sober living about a month ago. Was opiate free from July until this past weekend. So...who knows.
> 4. I feel normal, like I always wanted to feel. Euphoric, numb, bliss. All the BS in the world is blocked out. Plus I finally feel comfortable when I lay down.
> 5. Im not really in a scene. People I hang with are dopeheads like me or don't do drugs at all.
> 6. IV preferably




 yea! all the bs is blocked out,, love that,


----------



## Agirl77

Hey you, yeah....YOU. I know what you're going through. And I will tell you how it ends. I am a 25 year old girl and I spent the last 7 years on and off of any type of narcotics. I'm free...let me tell you how this feels. First, let me warn you. 
Getting on drugs will give you the single most difficult, painful, soul-crushing experience in your life....soon or later. You've never experienced completely LOSING yourself and all form of life and hope like you will if you take for just one more day. Because one more day is just a precursor to an endless number of one more days. I know you don't believe me....I know you think you have control....I know you've heard that before....but you don't....and you won't. Because if you take for one more day thinking you can stop tomorrow....tomorrow never comes. Because why would you wake up and choose to stop taking when you could just choose to do it "one more time"....to feel good today instead of bad. You won't. Don't tell me you will. 
You might find yourself 7 years later and talking to your sister about how she gets the same high, happy, "all is good in the world" feeling without any drugs, as I do with them....and not be able to for one micro-second wrap your head around that idea or remember what that was like, or if you have even experienced that before. Because in the blink of an eye....you lose control....and you forget. And you look back and all you can remember is being unhappy without drugs...we can't seem to remember any joy we actually did feel...that's because the drug will refrain to give you any reason to let go of it. 
So here I was....7 years later....after endless nights of crying and asking God to help me stop...but waking up the next day to choose to take something because why wouldn't you choose happiness if it came in an easy to take form? You would. And then it wears off and at night you find yourself crying and feeling the weighted blanket of shame covering your eyes all over again. But you live to quit another day. Tomorrow? Keep telling yourself that. 

After talking with my sister about her joy and me not being able to fathom feeling it without drugs....I came to the end....I decided that I will never stop if I don't just do it NOW and choose to never look back. Am I ready? No. We will never be ready. 
I needed to remember how that felt....it really was possible to feel joy and happiness like I do now without habitually taking something right before? I don't get it and it made my brain hurt and my heart ache that I couldn't grasp this. I really am not normal anymore.

So I stopped. Cold turkey.
I just decided that I am going to suffer....because if I don't feel the pain I need to feel from 7 years of drug use than I will never be terrified enough of returning. So I did...I didn't occupy my mind with other things to get it off of the withdrawals, no....I took it all in. Every restless leg jerk at 4am, every anxiety-ridden thought, every tear. And I just prepared myself for the worst....and somehow....that made it easier....
But cut to 6 days later. In the past withdrawals took about 3 days and on the third day it was either the worst and gone the next day or already gone completely. I think it's because in my mind I always had that blanket of drugs to run back to because I never fully committed myself to stopping for good. 
But not this time....it's day 6 and for the past few days I gradually began feeling nothing.....just....nothing. And by nothing you're probably thinking...that doesn't sound all that bad. We hear in songs all of the time about feeling nothing and it somehow sounds attractive almost. But no...it's not. It's not at all what you imagine it to be like. 
Imagine opening up your eyes in the morning to a feeling of complete apathy towards life. You have absolutely no desire and no motivation to get up. You look out of your window and all you can see is death...decay...surrounding and in everything. You feel no life. Nothing. Nothing except this hollow, empty, hungry feeling in your chest and gut that is driving you to the point of insanity. 
Insanity? No....that's not actually all that attractive either. 
I had NO idea who I was anymore...I didn't just feel nothing....I WAS nothing. There was not an ounce of life or juice or anything inside of me worth going on and worth fighting for. Why did I fight? I had no other choice. I decided drugs were not an option. And honestly....at this point....the only desire stronger than the idea of taking something to make this all go away....was the desire to just die. 
And stop fighting.
But I just decided that wasn't an option either.
So on day 6....I lost all hope. I thought that I lost all hope on day 4.....but day 6 was a reminder that I did have a shred of hope still hiding in me somewhere on day 4. Now I have found out what it's like to ACTUALLY lose all hope.
Withdrawals are lasting too long this time and not even a shred of  happiness has entered my lifeless being in the past 6 days. My brain just stopped producing ANY good chemicals. The brain heals right? Well when the spirit is broken....you'll start to lose faith in that too.
I just accepted that this was it for me. I am probably going to feel this for the rest of my life. And it's not that I'm okay with it....but I guess I just developed this coping mechanism in the past 6 days of suffering.... that was that, I accept this. I hate it. I hate me. But I'll go on. I gave myself no other choices.
I went to bed on day 6 feeling COMPLETE hopelessness.....really and truly weighing the idea that is it worth living anymore.....I had absolutely no idea that I would wake up the next morning and feel that first BURST of joy inside of my chest. It was more powerful and satisfying than I ever imagined it to be. I began waking up each day....deciding to get up and take a bath, get dressed, do whatever....simply because the idea of doing that made me feel good. I never ever imagined that I would feel this way or get to know what this feels like again after completely losing myself to drugs. But I did. 
I truly believe that sometimes with withdrawals we need to hit COMPLETE rock bottom before there's no where else to go but up. So if you are feeling absolutely hopeless and like "will this ever end if so....when".....well, if you're as far down as you can possibly go, than probably tomorrow.
But you have to hit that.
The worse that you feel, the closer you are. And just know...you won't encounter anything that you really can't handle. We as humans developed a way of coping with anything. You will survive. So lose hope. But at the same time...don't. 
Don't listen to anybody's stories online about how it took them weeks or months to recover....
It's all about how quickly you hit that rock bottom. So that you can fly again. And you might not be able to remember what that feels like....but you will. And just in time.  Not a second too late.
It's worth it.


----------



## devilsgospel

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
20, south Chicago burbs

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
My DOC lately is suboxone for maintenance and occasional recreation but I love my opium tea and tramadol when I can get my hands on em. Pretty much any pain pill will do though if I find some.


*3. How often do you use opiates?*
Daily with occasional weekend breaks.

*4. Why do you use opiates?*
I hate everything about life and humanity and they fix that. By nature I'm a very depressed and easily upset individual. I have way more friends when I'm high lol.

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
I only know maybe 3 other users, and only 1 of them uses how I do. It's a lonely activity for me generally unless the one on my level scores some good pills.

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*
Any, besides needles and shoving stuff up my ass


----------



## Pharmakonis

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
36, Eastern U.S.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Used my first opioid at 16 - Tylenol® #3.  Quickly escalated to Endocet®/Percocet® (oxycodone products). By 20 I had encountered propoxyphene napsylate in Darvocet® (alas, propoxyphene HCl was out of reach), Vicodin® (hydrocodone product), and some other semi-exotic opioids.  I had an 18 month love affair with nalbuphine (Nubain®), as in the U.S. it is not a controlled substance, and I got endless scripts from my physician father who was none the wiser as they never reported back scripts for non-controlled drugs.  All the nalbuphine was IV, and I was doing a 200mg bottle every 24-36 hours.  Still had a job, a college life, and was always negative for drug tests.  By my late 20's, I had stopped opioids entirely as I had no trusted source for them, and I only use pharmaceutically pure material, call me a snob, but if the drug COULD have been transported in someone's rectum, I was a non-participant.  Never tried diacetylmorphine (Heroin-Bayer) except for a quick shot in A&E during a trip to the UK (where Heroin has an accepted medical use).  It never seemed to be much more than a pep to me when I got it, even though it was given IV and I was opioid-naive.  Then there was Dilaudid®!  Drug of choice universally as I have pain relief for my day, energy on top of that, and no ill effects like hyperalgesia or escalating doses, short of a raging addiction.

Propoxyphene remains one of my favourites, despite it's low analgesic activity...

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I have resigned myself to using no more frequently than every other day as the rush just doesn't compare when administered more frequently.  When I am having pain, that changes things to a PRN dosing of Dilaudid® IV.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Uh, firstly the euphoric rush.  Next the ongoing euphoria mixed with anxiolysis, analgesia, etc. Third, as a come-down aid from IV amphetamine.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I am my own scene.  I have a single best friend who has never used anything stronger than Excedrin (and he gets a caffeine buzz of it, lucky bastard).  No one in my family uses, no one at work, nobody I know even a little "does" drugs, either for pain relief or any other reason.  

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
RoA limited to what I have on hand, but usually IV Dilaudid®.


----------



## Drewmon

Anyone in or near the Connecticut area want to make some money?


----------



## CfZrx

Drewmon said:


> Anyone in or near the Connecticut area want to make some money?


we are listening


----------



## lucifersam666

1.) 26, Southwest USA

2.) Hydrocodone, but have used everything from oxycodone to H (occasionally).

3.) I used to use multiple times every day for 5 years, but NOW I use sparingly from either a rare 5 day bender or just one or two nights in a row. each duration of use is spanned out in the course of a month or two, depending on my schedule. So my use is pretty chill under moderation. Safe to say it isn't my #1 focus anymore. but maybe under my top 10 lmao.

4.) I use opiates because of the way it shapes my mentality. Obviously for the euphoric effect but deeper than that... I used because it helped me understand patience on multiple levels. it helped me think before reacting and helped me with music. 

5.) I'm not really in a drug scene anymore. I mean majority of the people I hang around smoke weed or the alcohol/cocaine combo. I have a lot of people to surround myself with and a lot of them understand drugs and use, but I try not to let these types of things determine who I can connect with.

6.) My typical way of using would be by just orally ingesting pills. Sometimes crushing into a powder and mixing with a shot glass full of warm water. I'd say 65-70% oral and 45-30% insufflated


----------



## h0use0fh0rr0r

Anyone around Crestview/Pensacola/Destin Beach Florida


----------



## Cannedfood123

Ontario Canada - female 
Oxy neo (used to be called OxyContin), morphine, Percocet, or any kind of opiate medication I could get my hands on.

I just started on suboxone 3 weeks ago, feeling great but I can’t seem to kick the cravings, I haven’t used, however, the cravings are getting intense. I realize how stupid this sounds, but I’m trying to find a way to get high from the subs. I’ve never used a needle (and never will) and I’ve snorted only a handful of times. What is snorting suboxone like? I’m just looking for a general idea. I’m on 16mg of sub, took my dose this morning (about 5 hours ago) is it too soon so snort maybe a quarter of an 8?


----------



## Pill2Chill

I have gotten high off sub 6-7 days into withdrawal (no prior dose, that always backfired for me anyway). But the thing you need to understand about sub is that less is more. Even when withdrawing from shooting a 30x80mg oxy in 2 days time consistently for a few weeks, I never use more than 2mg sub, less is truly more with this one, I could go into detail if you want, has to do with the partial agonistic effect of suboxone, just ask if you do. And snorting it is the only way i ever get high from it.

Though if you've been on that dose for 3 weeks, don't try this. It will not work now.


----------



## DieselEstate

Problem with opiates is when you run out of opiates. 
Yeah, Ne0 - And so say all of us ?


----------



## devilsgospel

devilsgospel said:


> *1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
> 20, south Chicago burbs
> 
> *2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
> My DOC lately is suboxone for maintenance and occasional recreation but I love my opium tea and tramadol when I can get my hands on em. Pretty much any pain pill will do though if I find some.
> 
> 
> *3. How often do you use opiates?*
> Daily with occasional weekend breaks.
> 
> *4. Why do you use opiates?*
> I hate everything about life and humanity and they fix that. By nature I'm a very depressed and easily upset individual. I have way more friends when I'm high lol.
> 
> *5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
> I only know maybe 3 other users, and only 1 of them uses how I do. It's a lonely activity for me generally unless the one on my level scores some good pills.
> 
> *6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*
> Any, besides needles and shoving stuff up my ass



Crazy how much things change.

Now 21 still outside Chicago, 

Experience now includes basically every opiate/opioid besides oxymorphone and other obscure and/or retired pharmaceuticals. Heroin is my go-to based on cost and potency as well as morphine being the love of my life. I'm a big fan of tramadol and kratom too

Currently only use a few times a month after a rehab trip

Reason for use will always be the same: intense nihilism. I'm not a big fan of how society works and people in general and cannot fully tolerate either without my opiate receptors sufficiently tickled

Still not really in a 'scene' but I have a few really good friends that I like to go full junkie with both BL and IRL  

I mainly use via oral or insufflation although I sometimes IV with my friends


----------



## Larimar

Female 30's northeast USA .

Started out taking Percocet on weekends for fun . Am now hooked on Oxy Neo . 

Take 20 mg in am and 20 mg In pm.  Oral . 

Use it now because physically dependent . Got hooked and love it because it makes me happy, more outgoing and content with just chilling at home . 

Not involved in any drug scene. Only my husband knows I take it daily . I'm a typical married mother of 2 that works a normal full time job, takes care of house and kids , also have 9 parrots I love dearly .

Occasionally smoke pot . Back in the day did mushrooms and acid . Have never done hard drugs like herion or meth and don't plan on it ..
Would like to stop but I'm not there yet . Husband gets the pills for us so I don't have to deal with trying to get them . The few times we have run out we're hell and can't deal with the insomnia and restless legs .


----------



## Cards0406

I'm a 37yr old piece of shit and can use alot of dope. I've partied so hard the past 4 yrs that my kidneys are failing on me I think I call that a successful herlin/fentynal career


----------



## LucidSDreamr

a brief summary of my career 

*IV years*

i used to shoot roxies and H for several years. 

*now days*

 Now i just do like 20mg percocet once a week and maybe a ten mg inbetween sometimes.  before that was on kratom full time which i believe fucked my bladder along with the dissos as it made things worse.

*the fent days*

there are times when i've had pure fent and smoked off that for months,  massive and i mean massive tolerance, worst WDs ever. every single person in that circle ODed on fent too. i was hospitalized with gut pain where the KNEW i was in WD and still gave me dilaudid shots it hurt so much.  I had fent that was as cheap as dirt.   Then i was prescribed fent, smoked, wore and shot those bad boys for a year or so. ODed on the patches

*the dabs of black tar epoch*

I smoked very good heroin for several months right before and during my back surgery, i had stopped shootin everything for a year by that point

I've used opiates very widely and differently througouht my "career"


----------



## Jbake87

I'm in niceville


----------



## Patrickforsterter

Cool thread


----------



## freesolo123

I tend to go through long periods of abstinence split up by lots of periods of use ranging from 1 month to 3 month. Never Injected. not scared of needles and been around lots of people who do I just find smoking it does enough for me and have seen a few OD's.


----------



## Patrickforsterter

I manage to keep my tolerance somewhat low I like to have a big dose of codeine now and again then I will just take small amounts until I get where I want to but this never usually turns out to be much usually about 200-400 mg as opposed to a big dose of 500-900 mg these are the big daddy doses I've found you gotta take with codeine to really feel it's FULL effects if you can handle it.. once you have become somewhat tolerant of course I know a heroin user who takes a few cocodomal now and again and he says they get him noticeably high out of interest does anyone know if codeine produces any metabolites related to analgesic that heroin doesn't?


----------



## freesolo123

Codeine is made into Morphine in the liver and 900mg is the equivalent to approx 10mg of Morphine, though it differs for everyone.

 Heroin (Diamorphine) is 3x as strong as Morphine

(I didn't check my facts this is just of the top of my head what I remember and think its pretty close)

Codeine in any amount orally would not stop a Heroin addict from going into withdrawal, Im sure there are Opioids that would though. Its a nice opiate but gets very prices in high doses where a stronger drug would cost much less.


----------



## Patrickforsterter

Yeah I agree 100% mate i was just wondering isn't their codeine 5 or something else the liver produces that heroin doesn't do it you took it WITH heroin it would add something?


----------



## freesolo123

I never mix Opiates don't think it would be a good idea to mix heroin and codeine for a lot of reasons.

Increase chance of overdose
The histamine reaction would be unbearable in my case
cost

I think just taking more of Codeine or Heroin would be better.


----------



## Patrickforsterter

Yeah sure still can't complain about the price of codeine 2000 mg for under a tenner if you shop around hehe


----------



## freesolo123

I used to buy mine online 60mg was very expensive think 28 cost 40-50 quid, do you do a CWE?


----------



## Patrickforsterter

Yes each pack over the counter contains 256mg of codeine i usually do half 128mg because it filters faster and I got some saved then plus I can't dose until it's filtered again making it last longer just gotta cut down a bit because I have been going through it a lot more and I don't want to end up on anything stronger.


----------



## freesolo123

As long as you know what you are doing. Im sure you already know that paracetamol is very dangerous in high doses.

Be safe buddy.


----------



## Patrickforsterter

freesolo123 said:


> I used to buy mine online 60mg was very expensive think 28 cost 40-50 quid, do you do a CWE?


Things rough lol each pack over the counter is equivalent to 8 and a half 30 mg tablets once you done a cwe so it's crazy cheap of course if your tolerance gets out of hand like with any drug it's gonna be more hassle having a daily prescription 100 tablets every week helps a lot of course :D I used to have this horrible pain when I went for a piss but I no longer get it I honestly believe until you break the 'threashold' opiates give us something we don't have or that kind of serenity and happiness well normal people don't get i just remembered it's against the rules for price discussion.


----------



## freesolo123

The serenity is why people take them mate, apart from the initial rush they numb emotional pain and make the unbearable bearable.


----------



## Patrickforsterter

Yeah true say


----------



## freesolo123

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
Midlands UK

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Started with Codeine, Dihydrocodeine but for the most part Heroin 

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I was using once a week then a couple of times a week in the evening, over the last month its been every day.

4. Why do you use opiates?
I enjoy the contentment that they give me, they make the unbearable bearable.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I use alone for the most part, my friends are not in the Heroin scene.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Mostly smoke though occasional nasal.


----------



## Mmengel89

freesolo123 said:


> Codeine is made into Morphine in the liver and 900mg is the equivalent to approx 10mg of Morphine, though it differs for everyone.
> 
> Heroin (Diamorphine) is 3x as strong as Morphine
> 
> (I didn't check my facts this is just of the top of my head what I remember and think its pretty close)
> 
> Codeine in any amount orally would not stop a Heroin addict from going into withdrawal, Im sure there are Opioids that would though. Its a nice opiate but gets very prices in high doses where a stronger drug would cost much less.



Well you are correct in saying that codeine isn't really potent enough for a heavy heroin addict to even feel fully well the dose conversion you list is off 100mg codeine phosphate orally would be equivalent to 10mg morphine P.O. which is like 3.33mg morphine via the I.V.


----------



## Mini Chef

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
Age-28. Location- Southern Africa, Zimbabwe

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Morphine, Pethidine. Pethidine is my drug of choice, availability and effect. 

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Every other week. I try to say twice a month, (1st and 15th) depending on the day, I usually end up doing a 2 day binge.

4. Why do you use opiates?
At first it was for pain relief, but now it's for the euphoria, but still pain issues. Sometimes when I'm depressed, but that leads to dark places.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Next to nil, shrooms, ket and coke every other week with mates, but thats about it, normally go solo

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
IV and IM, I use medical grade only, so makes IM safer.


----------



## treezy z

I'm back on hard opiates (any opiate but kratom) after months of kratom only due to injuring both shoulders (try it, it sucks.) Weed helps too and I don't want to do this for long.


----------



## Chrpea0308

I've been on fentanyl patches for 4 years I'm currently on 200mcg/hour so two 100mcg patches that I was told to change every 72 hours but because my pain was returning after 48-52 hours I was then told by my doctors to change every 48 hours as 25% of patient's have to obviously as my tolerance grew over the years I had to find a way to speed up my absorption so i read through lots of forums and found that putting them on broken skin would cause faster absorption it was because of my pain not for getting high I hate the feeling of opiates and downers as a teenager I only used cocaine, MDMA and amphetamines now I want to get off fentanyl and all my doctors say is we could reduce it bit by bit with nothing to help with any withdrawal symptoms so i tried multiple times over the last 12 months and I can't do it my girlfriend is constantly reading about how evil fentanyl is and how much better I would feel off it and part of me knows she's right I have been left with massive amounts of nerve damage from transverse myelitis which worsens each time I reduce it on top of withdrawal. My girlfriend has gave me the ultimatum of get off it or I lose her my daughter my home and anything else she can take from me she also says I can't use any illegal drug to help withdral or take anything that could help in larger doses than what is prescribed or stated on the box so I'm fucked and honestly feel that if I'm going to lose everything then I might as well be dead which looks like possibly the only choice I have I am also schizophrenic and have attempted suicide in the past what I want people to take from this is be sure you know where your going to end up if you use fentanyl either prescribed by a doctor or recreational . If anyone has any advice that will help me please another thing is that if I do get off this I have to do so knowing I will spend the rest of my life housebound from my pain and I'm only in my early 30's . Sorry about the length of the post.


----------



## opioidsoveragain

Well for me its always been H. Currently its only tramadol as im busy getting of the H. Would love to try this codiene high but we dont have any pure codeine meds here. They all mixed into painkillers with a normal range of 200mg ibuprofen, 10mg codeine and 250mg paracetemol. So being able to take a decent dose of the codeine inside the caps i think it pushes the toxicity levels of the other two compounds in there over the limit or so i have read.


----------



## belligerent drunk

^ if you really want to take the codeine, then google "cold water extraction". It works for ibuprofen and paracetamol containing pills.


----------



## PharmerDean

I agree and it?s super super simple to do. Your liver will thank you! 





belligerent drunk said:


> ^ if you really want to take the codeine, then google "cold water extraction". It works for ibuprofen and paracetamol containing pills.


----------



## opioidsoveragain

Okay i research this CWE and im gonna give it a go with a box of myprodol. Each caps contains 10mg codeine. i only have coffee filters and old shirts obviously. The end product should be roughly 250-280mg of codeine after everything. Would this be a good dose and do i drink it i all at once. Plus i have a high tolerance to opioids. Any other hints or tips.

Apologies for small high jack


----------



## belligerent drunk

250 mg is a good start. Use coffee filters. Drink it all at once.


----------



## opioidsoveragain

belligerent drunk said:


> 250 mg is a good start. Use coffee filters. Drink it all at once.



Thank you in advance


----------



## freesolo123

250mg is quite a lot of Codeine? 60mg is the standard prescription dose thats like 4x that dose am I missing something?


----------



## belligerent drunk

They have a big tolerance to opioids. With tolerance 250 mg codeine is a normal dose.


----------



## freesolo123

Ah I see, my mistake.


----------



## opioidsoveragain

With my naturally high opioid tolerance with H and tramadol of 4-500mg if i stay of the Opioids for a while say a week will a 250mg codeine dose do the trick for me?


----------



## belligerent drunk

If you take 400-500 mg tramadol, then 250 mg codeine won't do much unfortunately. Tramadol is a bit more potent than codeine mg per mg.


----------



## opioidsoveragain

belligerent drunk said:


> If you take 400-500 mg tramadol, then 250 mg codeine won't do much unfortunately. Tramadol is a bit more potent than codeine mg per mg.




You see this is what a want to know. If i get of the H for a few weeks and say another 2-3 weeks of the tramadol being clean for roough 2-3 weeks of any opioids, what codeine dose should i look at for the first time for a recreational dose?

Keep in mind that there will always be a benzo dose of 18-24mg bromazepam running in the background (this is a prescribed dose fyi).


----------



## Pelgrim

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
*​31, Belgium Flanders the part where we speak Dutch

​*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
*Couple times a month i smoke some H. I get Fentanyl patches from doc and my gf oxycontin. Have used fentanyl analogues, morphine, tramadol, hydromorphone, tilidine.*
​3. How often do you use opiates?**​1 x a week maximum 3 times a week.
​4. Why do you use opiates?
For pain and i like downers.
​5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
No scene most friends don't use or just smoke weed and mdma in the weekends.
​6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral and i love love smoking aka chasing the dragon​*


----------



## Gormur

_Whats your age and your geographical location?_
- 35 years old. Nashville, Tennessee

_What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?_
- I think the first opiate/opioid i tried was demerol when i was a lot younger, then i eventually got into morphine. I liked oxycodone when i tried it but it didn't seem particularly potent to me; at least in comparison to morphine. 

[I guess i'm weird. I remember trying codeine several times and it never worked. I think i have that enzyme deficiency going on, but anyway i prefer oxycodone to the others i've tried...]   

_How often do you use opiates?_ 
- Periodically and then 3 ~ 4 days. After that my tolerance goes way up. I guess i have a natural tolerance and shit just stops working. Then after 2 days, i'm back to normal. Start from the beginning

_Why do you use opiates?_
- Recreation

_What kind of drug scene are you in?_
- None

_Also, what kind of administration do you use?_
- I like to pop pills but i've got it set up to try IV. Maybe hydromorphone


----------



## Jsr840

I?m an iv user like to buy ball of China


----------



## footoober

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
32, Detroit, MI

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Vicodin for fun. But I got hooked onto smoking crack too often and started snorting heroin to come down. I'm dependent on heroin now and trying to taper off the past three weeks with some success. I really do want to be unaddicted from crack once I'm done with heroin.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Daily

4. Why do you use opiates?
I only used it to come down after a crack binge but now I'm dependent on it.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I hang around some really decrepit locations on the eastside. Bandos, apartments, trap houses whatever. It's my weird weekend getaway. I have a good job, live in a great suburb outside of Detroit and none of my friends have a clue about this. I meet all kinds of people and converse with them for hours. I don't understand why I do this. I just feel comfortable and it alleviates my depression.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Nasal. I have shot up twice but have no memory of it due to nodding off. I was robbed the second time. I will never try it again.


----------



## M0NSTER

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
27, Toronto. Canada

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
I initially experimented recreationally with oxycodone and percocet in highschool. Stayed away from them for over a decade. Started accessing morphine sulfate ER, hydromorphone, codeine, percs. Dappled in roxies and street opiates (h/fent) very briefly. After much experimenting I eventually settled on iving dilaudid, which is my ultimate substance of choice

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Very much depends. In an ideal world I would use once every three days. Right now it is often daily/multiple times a day. Sometimes I take week long breaks for tolerance or because I'm a masochist 

4. Why do you use opiates?
Sometimes because I'm dope sick, other times because it clears away the cobwebs and the mundane feeling of life. At times, to push away emotional pain. Because of the euphoria and relaxation. It makes me feel like a slightly better version of myself. Less bothered by little things, quick to contentment, more easily expressive of emotions, grateful for little things. Also the rush is lovely. Sometimes I use them to nod off or sleep. 

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I work at a needle exchange and most of my friends are drug users of many kinds, from weed to meth/crack/heroin/etc. Some of my friends drink alcohol and use cocaine/mdma recreationally. Other friends are drug-dependant/precariously housed/would consider themselves chaotic users. My community is really strong and non judgemental. We have lost many friends to overdose. I have a good job and my workplace is understanding of drug use and supportive. I feel like I fall into the /functional addict/ category but maybe I am deluding myself.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Have tried nearly every ROA possible, orally, nasally, CWE, rectally. I prefer to and primarily IV at the moment


----------



## Tryptamino

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
24, and currently Southeast USA, originally from CA.

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Its been about 10 years since i first tried an opiate i think? Maybe less, but ive been using opiates regularly for around 5 years now. I?ve tried just about all of the main ones, and a few exotic/rare ones, but my main opiate of choice is simply opium, or when i can?t aqcuire any, poppy pod/seed tea. I used kratom for the past 3 years and just quit, but am considering switching back.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I was a daily user of opium for a while, then switched to kratom. Currently i use opium about once or twice a week.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Because they block out a lot of the ?noise? or life. When taken at the proper dose, opium removes all self-judgement, which makes it an excellent creative tool, anxiolytic, and for me, an aphrodesiac.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Ive been involved in a lot of drug scenes but currently its the new agey electronic music scene mostly, so a lot of psychedelics, ketamine, coke, and mdma. I stay away from opiate using scenes, bad things happen when opiate addicts get together. I dont want to be enabled any more than i already do for myself. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I try to dose anything orally that can be absorbed effectively that way. Opium is IMO far superior dosed orally, smoking tends to not last long enough, and lacks an element that is hard to describe, except for that smoked opium is not as diverse in its range of effects. Also oral opium tends to last like 8 solid hours, which i love. I do however love snorting good, pure heroin, just cannot afford to do so as it is an extremely destructive drug for me.


----------



## Felonious Monk

^oral opium? Who are you, De Quincy?

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
29, NorCal

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Starting taking them for fun a little over 10 years ago. More regularly like 5 years ago. I've been on oxycodone pain management for long periods, that was my first daily use. More recently been using powder heroin, I prefer to effect and am no longer on pain management.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
Daily

4. Why do you use opiates?
Makes life better, decreases my anxiety and depression. My life has gotten been better overall since I committed to use--lower anxiety has led to job opportunities, better socialization, etc.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
The cannabis scene, where people also do psychedelics. I don't know anyone who takes opiates recreationally with any frequency in real life. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Snorting powder heroin


----------



## Ganjcat

Gormur said:


> _Whats your age and your geographical location?_
> - 23 - east mids
> 
> _What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?_
> - Codeine just used them to come down off mephedrone and also by chance after my binge I got prescribed some codeine for something and been taking them ever since. I used tramadol and dhc before but I don't really like them, codeine has always worked well for me.
> 
> _How often do you use opiates?_
> - Daily but I take 3-4 days break every two weeks and go from and low as possible dose when I start back up
> 
> _Why do you use opiates?_
> - Tranquility
> 
> _What kind of drug scene are you in?_
> - Weed, codeine sometimes I hang by the betting shop have a smoke and a flutter on the football.
> 
> _Also, what kind of administration do you use?_
> - Oral, always in liquid form




Ssss


----------



## PearlBoots

Whats your age and your geographical location?
•21-22 when I experimented with h. South us. 

What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
•went on about a month binder with hydrocodone. Felt good, slept better. Threw up a bunch. I don't take them anymore. 

How often do you use opiates? 
- never anymore. 

Why do you use opiates?
- peace, took away from being in my unhappy home. 

What kind of drug scene are you in?
- I'm not anymore, lol. But before, coke 

Also, what kind of administration do you use?
I've tried liquid and powder (china white?)
Liquid FUCKED ME up bad, like my whole world was spinning and I couldn't stop puking. 

The powder I did a small bump and felt amazing, super light. Didn't touch it again because I loved it lol. 
-


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Most often i chip with heroin.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

*1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*

Early 20's, UK

*2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*

First opioid was tramadol about 5-6 years ago. Then I tried codeine and DHC. Later I got to try stronger ones like morphine and oxycodone.

These days I use codeine, DHC, Oramorph, and oxy depending on availability, preference, and tolerance. I don't use tramadol anymore.

*3. How often do you use opiates? *

I will have binges where I use daily sometimes, other times where I only "chip", and other times where I get bored of opiates altogether and use different drugs instead.

If my tolerance gets too high I taper myself down and take a break for a while or stick only to weak stuff like codeine. I never let it get too out of control and touch wood it stays that way.

*4. Why do you use opiates?*

Self-medication (depression and anxiety), recreation, comedowns, and occasionally for actual physical pain.

*5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*

Mostly I hang out with weed smokers who dabble in the usual party drugs like MDMA and cocaine here and there. But my close friend group and my girlfriend also uses pharmas including downers which are my DOC.

*6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?*

Usually oral. Occasionally up the nose for oxy.


----------



## NickyTricks

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
     26, New York

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
     Senior year of high school, first was a bottle of lean I found in my medicine closet from when I got my tonsils removed. Didn’t care for it because I just would fall asleep. Then I tried roxycodone around age 24-25 due to a xanax drought which was my doc at the time. Again wasn’t a fan. It was until after my first rehab when I relapsed and tried crack and heroin. That’s when I really embraced opiates and enjoy sniffing heroin.

3. How often do you use opiates?
     Try to limit myself to once or twice a week.

4. Why do you use opiates?
Honestly depression and boredom. I’ve only really been happy once in my life when I sit back and recall the past. Most of my life I’ve just been uncomfortable. I like to feel good because I can’t or don’t know how to without drugs.


5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
     Lone wolf. I have a coworker I smoke crack with sometimes but he doesn’t do opiates.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
     Nasal


----------



## Sky God

1 . Whats your age and your geographical location.

Early 40's and the milky way

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use

Tried most with the exception of oxymorph and tramadol 

3  How often do you use opiates?

I have been going on binges, 1 week high 1-2 weeks sober 

4. Why do you use opiates?

Started for pain and discovered they mask psychological pain and trauma  and I like the high

5  What kind of drug scene are you in?

I'm not,  I get high with friends on rare occasions but use alone mostly. Dope isn't really a social drug


6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?

Used to pop pills then smoke/shoot heroin. Now it's all fent so I smoke


----------



## deficiT

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
28, DC

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
First tried hydrocodone, but currently just use buprenorphine and had a long streak of using kratom daily use. used H for 2 years and quit

3. How often do you use opiates?
everyday

4. Why do you use opiates?
the body high, anxiety relief and general euphoria

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
i mostly keep to myself. have ran in the meth scene a little bit, but nowadays most of my friends just smoke weed, i was involved with rcs for a while

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Sublingual suboxone, but have used H IV, oxycodone oral, nasal


----------



## Blankenstein

Given that this thread was started in 2004, it would be interesting if any of the original participants that are still active on the forum could check back in. 

Has your usage increased, decreased, stayed the same, rehab, did you graduate to stronger opiates that you said you wouldn’t use (eg heroin)? Etc...


----------



## JessFR

Blankenstein said:


> Given that this thread was started in 2004, it would be interesting if any of the original participants that are still active on the forum could check back in.
> 
> Has your usage increased, decreased, stayed the same, rehab, did you graduate to stronger opiates that you said you wouldn’t use (eg heroin)? Etc...




Well, apparently I replied to this post a little over 5 years ago. 




JessFR said:


> *1. Whats your age and your geographical location?*
> 27, Sydney Australia, but I'm actually a dual citizen of Australia and the USA and culturally consider myself American, since that's where I grew up and what my accent is. And my accent results in me being considered American by other people regardless.
> 
> *
> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?*
> I've used a lot of different opiates/opioids, Codeine, PST, Oxycodone in various formulations, Tramadol, but primarily I'm a heroin addict.
> 
> *
> 3. How often do you use opiates?
> *
> At my worst? Multiple times a day.
> *
> 4. Why do you use opiates?
> *
> 
> Because daddy didn't love me enough.... Ok seriously.. like most people I started with fairly minor league drugs like marijuana, my childhood kinda sucked and I didn't really give a shit about my life or expect to live very long, so when the opportunity to use drugs arose I didn't see any good reason to say no. I seem to gravitate to the types of people that are more likely to use drugs anyway. So that eventually lead to opiates, where I found my drug of choice, heroin.
> *
> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?*
> 
> The one with all the other heroin addicts.
> 
> *
> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
> *
> IV



Interesting, I don't remember writing that reply at all. I probably wouldn't have written it quite like that now. It's still be the same answers just phrased differently. Interesting that I didn't mention methadone as something I used. Either I omitted it or I hadn't gotten on methadone for the first time yet then. I somewhat suspect the former cause I was definitely on methadone for a lot of 2016 too. 

While I was already in serious trouble with heroin in 2016, things would get substantially worse by about a year later. I would then be homeless for about a year, then I finally got sick of that and got off heroin and onto methadone by late 2017, for a second time but taking it more seriously and at a better clinic. Stayed off it till relapsing in early to mid 2020, and then using on and off from then until early this year..

Also I'm 32 now and I left Sydney after getting off heroin in late 2017.


----------



## Blankenstein

I guess I should respond as well instead of just asking other people to...

Back in 2004, my only opiate experience was using nurofen plus, which I learnt from this site that back then you could literally just split the pill in half. One half had ibuprofen and one codeine. Though this was short lived for me as they changed the formula pretty much as soon as I started doing this. If you manage to get any nurofen plus THIS CANNOT BE DONE ANYMORE, don’t even know if nurofen plus is available anymore?

Then I was doing CWE once they changed the formulation. Oh also went through a rikodeine phase, though now the smell would make me vomit.

nowadays in my country codeine is no longer OTC.

Fast forward a few years and the opiates I use are tramadol, hydromorphone, oxycodone and morphine. All orally pretty much.

Have used heroin a handful of times. I don’t like not knowing the dosage/purity, don’t hang out with any other users and don’t use needles so pharmaceuticals are what I use.


----------



## Kroberts91

ashlipaladie said:


> Im ashli 28 I live in little Mexico Yakima WA. Where the herions decent <snip>. Ive Been using 5 years now by Iv only. In that time ive NEVER MUSCLED it. Before I became a junkie I worked in healthcare so I'm a very good hit when it comes to shooting up but even being good doesn't Matter when you have no veins left. Im now hitting surface viens which cause you to bruise no matter what an I'm running outa those too. So can anyone  tell me a book or a website or personal experience with where some big viens are that I might not have used and known about already?  Much appreciated.


Where I.go? I need some?


----------



## nznity

Im the ill do whatever it fucking tskes to get my DOC (with the exception of prostitution) kinda opiate user. The one who gives a flying fuck about anything/anyone except banging, nodding off while smoking cigs and listening to music.


----------



## SoCalShordie

uumpaloompa said:


> So Im interested to hear what kind of a user you are, what opiates you use, the frequency of your use, age and a few other things.
> 
> 1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
> 28, Southern California
> 
> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
> First opiate was Norco..from there it was Oxy then onto Heroin.
> 
> 3. How often do you use opiates?
> I’ve actually been illicit opiate free for a couple years. Got on methadone to get off Heroin & I’ve been off methadone since June.





uumpaloompa said:


> 4. Why do you use opiates?
> I always loved the euphoria. It brought me complete relief from anxiety & depression. Loved nodding out. But I was constantly seeking oblivion.
> 
> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
> Lol I’m not necessarily in a drug scene. I still fuck around with party drugs, I just know my limits and opiates are def a hard limit for me.
> 
> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
> I started out smoking, but eventually became an IV user.
> 
> Well those are some of the main questions I wanted to ask, if anyone else has other questions to add, go ahead and tack it on. I just want to get a general consensus of what kind of users we have on this forum. peace


----------



## Lady Codone

1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
Late 30s; Southwest USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Hydrocodone was the first.  Codeine currently but have used a variety:  poppy pods, kratom, OxyContin 20's, hydrocodone, dihydrocodeine, Percocet.  Nothing stronger than oxycodone.

3. How often do you use opiates?
Daily for 17 years, with some time off here and there.  Longest time off was just over a year.  Withdrawals have thankfully never been that bad especially compared to quitting benzos or SSRIs.

4. Why do you use opiates?
To treat depression & anxiety mostly.  They make me feel normal.  I also have lots of aches and pains due to various chronic conditions but that's not the main reason I use them most days if I'm honest.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
I don't use socially and most people don't know I use pills so it's not much of a "scene".  The drug of choice in my area is meth by a long shot. 

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral only.  Never IV'ed or snorted an opiate.  Never overdosed or even puked from a drug or withdrawal from a drug.  I'm super conservative even after all these years.


----------



## Prettyboy12

Whats your age and your geographical location?
44 in Texas, USA

2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
Long the me user of pain pills and been into heroin only about 3yrs.

3. How often do you use opiates? 
I use on a daily basis

4. Why do you use opiates?
I use mostly for pain control for my chronic pain. I get legitimate scripts for my hydrocodone and dilaudid.

5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
Just chill n use with my friends.

6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
Oral for my hydrocodone and IM/IV/oral for my dilaudid and IM for my heroin. Smoke my meth.


----------



## SoCalShordie

uumpaloompa said:


> So Im interested to hear what kind of a user you are, what opiates you use, the frequency of your use, age and a few other things.
> 
> 1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
> 20, Southwest USA
> 
> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
> First opiate was hydrocodone, and it progressed from there. Now I tend  to just use oxycontin, hydromorphone, and occasionally heroin.
> 
> 3. How often do you use opiates?
> I tend to use every other week, sometimes once a week for awhile, but never a real steady habit. I like to keep my tolerance low, and Im weary of getting myself addicted.
> 
> 4. Why do you use opiates?
> I really enjoy the euphoria/happiness/sedated/content feeling that opiates give me. They are great recreationally and to do alone. Most of the time Im off in my own world nodding to hard to really want to go out and do too much. I also like using opiates when im doing stims, they just seem to bring me back to baseline, and i feel fine.
> 
> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
> Most of the people I hang around with don't use alot of anything to heavily or alot. Most people I hang with are into weed/alcohol/coke and the occasional psychedelic or mdma experience, which is why I find Im all by myself most of the time when it comes to opiates. I tend to be on my own in that category. Only a few guys I know do opiates, and hardly at all.
> 
> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
> Oral, Nasal, Smoke Heroin, and  I IV hydromorphone occasionally.
> 
> Well those are some of the main questions I wanted to ask, if anyone else has other questions to add, go ahead and tack it on. I just want to get a general consensus of what kind of users we have on this forum. peace



1. 28, Los Angeles

2. I’ve been completely opiate free with no relapses since June. I’ve been illicit opiate free a couple years. But when I was using, it started with norcos. From there it went to Oxy, and finally heroin. Smoking it, then eventually on the needle. 

3. I was absolutely addicted when I was using, so I’d spend about $160 daily on heroin. Even more $ when I was using pills.

4. I used opiates to cure my social anxiety & depression. 

5. I’ve been in all kinds. 

6. I started popping pills of course. Then would smoke the oxy on foil. Then smoking h, then shooting. Never did the snorting method tho.


----------



## HydroJesse23

paranoid android said:


> Atlantic Canada. Coke both in powder form and rock is the DOC here and the most common but opiates are plentiful if you know a connect. It's a very small place so if you have a bad rep you are fucked altogether as noone worth a fuck will sell to a fuckin grass or cop bait. Also if you are not from here which would be rather obvious by the lack of a accent you had better know someone who can vouch for you or you aren't getting fuck all. However if you have a good rep you will have no trouble scoring anything so it works both ways.
> 
> The main opiates on the streets now are morphine, hydromorphone and methadone. Of course codeine is easy to get as it's OTC and it's not very hard to get a doc to script you Tylenol#3's or 4's or the 30mg codeine pills with no acetaminophen or the high dose codeine contins. Oxycodone used to be the opiate most sought after here but after they got rid of the oxycontins the price for Oxy IR's and Percocet went right through the fucking roof with percs going for as much as $8 a pill for fuckin 5mg percs! That is fucking insane. So now instead of people eating oxycontins, Oxy IR's and percs you get people eating or shooting morphine or snorting or shooting dilaudid or hydromorph contins. Methadone is easy to get to but goes for about $1 a mg which is a tad pricey.
> 
> I have watched the opiate scene change alot since i was a wee lad. Fiorinal-C's, Tylenol#3's and 4's, 30mg codeine pills, Demerol, morphine or if you where really lucky dilaudid used to be the most common opiates on the street here back around the mid to late 90's. Now most people younger then me wouldn't even know what Fiorinal-C's or Demerol are


Here in the mid-Atlantic USA, between Washington DC and Baltimore... my preference is real China white(tan-light brown). We have always had fent and scramble in Baltimore from the beginning of my use in 2010 unlike most places that it didn’t take over until 2015/2016. I still prefer it since I use my nose. Always have. Never wanted to get married to the needle. Once 2016 came around I started playing with getting clean. Would put together 6months working a program and all. Eventually put together alittle over 2 years from dec 2016-feb 2019. Since then I’ve gone back to methadone for a bit and suboxone for a bit as well. Of course not together. Would last maybe 6-8months at a time. While on methadone I still used daily but since it was during covid they allowed me take homes. I got up to going to the clinic Tuesday and Friday’s at 90mg max. Leveled off at first at 45mg but didn’t stop my use. Kicked methadone for the second time last fall which was aug-oct of 2021. These days take 12mg of subs daily. Probably 2-3days a month I’ll treat myself with dope. These days when I really get the itch for some and a few drinks doesn’t fill it, a few lines of blow do. Nothing extreme compared to my younger days. At this point in my life at 28.. I’ve realized that in order to be generally happy I have to at least be on subs. When I had those two years with nothing at all but my SSRI’s since I consider subs or methadone as not clean/sober. (I used sober since I worked AA) I was never generally happy with life. Even with the solid job, the girl, and everything else looking up. Opportunities, hobbies going well. The whole 9. Not to mention helping others. Which was huge for me. Always has been and still is since I continue to work in the treatment field to this day. There’s my 2 sense when it comes to opiates. My experience if anyone is interested. Am not the type that I need you to be. Not caring what anyone thinks he done wonders for my life.


----------



## JTemperance

HydroJesse23 said:


> Here in the mid-Atlantic USA, between Washington DC and Baltimore... my preference is real China white(tan-light brown). We have always had fent and scramble in Baltimore from the beginning of my use in 2010 unlike most places that it didn’t take over until 2015/2016. I still prefer it since I use my nose. Always have. Never wanted to get married to the needle. Once 2016 came around I started playing with getting clean. Would put together 6months working a program and all. Eventually put together alittle over 2 years from dec 2016-feb 2019. Since then I’ve gone back to methadone for a bit and suboxone for a bit as well. Of course not together. Would last maybe 6-8months at a time. While on methadone I still used daily but since it was during covid they allowed me take homes. I got up to going to the clinic Tuesday and Friday’s at 90mg max. Leveled off at first at 45mg but didn’t stop my use. Kicked methadone for the second time last fall which was aug-oct of 2021. These days take 12mg of subs daily. Probably 2-3days a month I’ll treat myself with dope. These days when I really get the itch for some and a few drinks doesn’t fill it, a few lines of blow do. Nothing extreme compared to my younger days. At this point in my life at 28.. I’ve realized that in order to be generally happy I have to at least be on subs. When I had those two years with nothing at all but my SSRI’s since I consider subs or methadone as not clean/sober. (I used sober since I worked AA) I was never generally happy with life. Even with the solid job, the girl, and everything else looking up. Opportunities, hobbies going well. The whole 9. Not to mention helping others. Which was huge for me. Always has been and still is since I continue to work in the treatment field to this day. There’s my 2 sense when it comes to opiates. My experience if anyone is interested. Am not the type that I need you to be. Not caring what anyone thinks he done wonders for my life.


Interesting post, thanks for taking the time to write it. Hope to see you around on Bluelight in the future!


----------



## HydroJesse23

JTemperance said:


> Interesting post, thanks for taking the time to write it. Hope to see you around on Bluelight in the future!


I will be. I’ve been coming here for years starting in 2010 when first Introduced to opiates. Just never made an account. Would get the info needed and bounce. What made me write all that out ? Not really sure


----------



## kr155y

uumpaloompa said:


> 1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
> 39, Wisconsin, USA
> 
> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
> First ones I tried were Percocet and Vicodin. I've used almost all of them, including heroin. The only one I don't prefer is morphine.
> 
> 3. How often do you use opiates?
> For many years I used every day (sometimes off and on). Now I use 1-2 times a week.
> 
> 4. Why do you use opiates?
> They make me feel comfortable.
> 
> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
> Most people I know smoke weed or pop ecstacy.
> 
> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
> Oral and nasal. Used to iv heroin, but don't use it anymore.


----------



## Uknowit4now

uumpaloompa said:


> So Im interested to hear what kind of a user you are, what opiates you use, the frequency of your use, age and a few other things.
> 
> 1. Whats your age and your geographical location?
> 20, Southwest USA
> 
> 2. What is your experience with opiates, which ones do you use?
> First opiate was hydrocodone, and it progressed from there. Now I tend  to just use oxycontin, hydromorphone, and occasionally heroin.
> 
> 3. How often do you use opiates?
> I tend to use every other week, sometimes once a week for awhile, but never a real steady habit. I like to keep my tolerance low, and Im weary of getting myself addicted.
> 
> 4. Why do you use opiates?
> I really enjoy the euphoria/happiness/sedated/content feeling that opiates give me. They are great recreationally and to do alone. Most of the time Im off in my own world nodding to hard to really want to go out and do too much. I also like using opiates when im doing stims, they just seem to bring me back to baseline, and i feel fine.
> 
> 5. What kind of drug scene are you in?
> Most of the people I hang around with don't use alot of anything to heavily or alot. Most people I hang with are into weed/alcohol/coke and the occasional psychedelic or mdma experience, which is why I find Im all by myself most of the time when it comes to opiates. I tend to be on my own in that category. Only a few guys I know do opiates, and hardly at all.
> 
> 6. Also, what kind of administration do you use?
> Oral, Nasal, Smoke Heroin, and  I IV hydromorphone occasionally.
> 
> Well those are some of the main questions I wanted to ask, if anyone else has other questions to add, go ahead and tack it on. I just want to get a general consensus of what kind of users we have on this forum. peace


Theres only one reply to this question "a monster" thats what type of user i am... i keep going and going to no end...


----------

